# NA Cross Promo Thread (Blurbs, Cover Reveals, Teasers, etc)



## H.M. Ward

I thought it would be helpful to know who else has an NA book coming out, and who is interested in doing cross promos. We could trade blurbs, teasers, cover reveals, chapter inserts, etc. If you have other ideas, feel free to post.

If you have something coming out, post the cover pic, genre, and description. We can see if we can match up. 

I have this one next month:









Description (so far):

*A new adult romance novel by New York Times & USA Today Bestselling Author H.M. Ward*

Sidney ran away. That's it. No glorious back story. No claim to fame. No unchecked ambition. She moved over 2,000 miles away from her family, away from her past. She's going to start over. But she can't. The past hovers over her like a dark shadow. Sidney manages to get by. She finds her place, her friends, at this little university in the middle of nowhere.

Everything is fine, until he comes along.

One blind date goes wrong and screws up everything. Peter isn't who he seems. Blinded by his charm, Sidney never sees the secrets he's hiding behind those beautiful eyes.

_Genre: New Adult Romance Novel, approx. 325 pages_
Yeah, that'll be reworked a million times.

Release Date: April 15
Genre: New Adult (College) Contemporary Romance
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/demonkissed
Estimated fan base size: ~70K 
Credits (awards or bestseller status): NYT & USA Today Bestseller 
Blog: http://blog.demonkissed.com

If you have something coming up and want to cross promo, post. Let's try and help each other out.


----------



## Todd Young

Great blurb, Holly. Most blurbs leave me cold, but you've got me interested.


----------



## 56139

I have two romances coming out in the next few months: I can't post covers, I have reveals coming up soon for both, but I will cross promote with others. My blog has 1000+ followers and gets between 300-800 hits a day.

Maybe we can start a public Google calendar to keep track of stuff?

I also have two Junco books (NA/SF) coming out on April 1 - so if anyone has a SF blog and wants to promote that, I'd appreciate it.
















http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17404195-range
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17404200-the-magpie-bridge

All books are on Goodreads

*TRAGIC (Rook and Ronin, #1)* Release Day May 20
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17404203-tragic

Rook Walsh is TRAGIC

Because life so far - just sucks. Some girls get parents. Rook got the foster care system. Some girls get Prince Charming. Rook got an abusive frog. Some girls get lucky&#8230;

Rook got a second chance.

And she took it. Because when fate throws you a bone - you grab it with both hands and run.

Antoine Chaput knows the minute he spies Rook in his photography studio that she's got The Look. The dark and desperate look he must have to land the exclusive TRAGIC media contract.

Rook is paired up with top model, Ronin, and he's everything her abusive ex-boyfriend wasn't. Patient, gentle, happy, attentive, and sexy! He knows exactly what to do to make Rook blush for Antoine's portfolio.

Rook's luck changes in an instant and suddenly she's the darling of the modeling world. It's a dream job to go with a dream guy and all she has to do is look pretty and follow directions. But there's always a price to pay - and Rook is about to get the bill.

TRAGIC is a new adult contemporary romance.

*Losing Francesca* Release day - July 1
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/17404206-losing-francesca
Francesca Sabatini came to America to take in the sights, celebrate her high school graduation, and have fun wasting time before college starts in the fall.

That's not what happens.

Fresh off the plane and barely on American soil more than a handful of minutes, Francesca's face is recognized by TSA scanners to be a match for a child who was kidnapped twelve years ago.

Brody Mason remembers the day Fiona Sullivan went missing during a family vacation in Italy and it's haunted him his whole life. So when Francesca shows up at the Sullivan farm down the road, he's compelled to figure out if this girl really is his long lost friend.

But Francesca knows she's not Fiona Sullivan. She knows exactly who she is. At least she thinks she knows - until Brody Mason relentlessly pursues her and she begins to have feelings for him. Maybe being Fiona isn't so bad?

Reality becomes blurred, secrets are revealed, and life will never be the same when the final questions are answered: Is she Francesca or Fiona? And where does she really belong?


----------



## Sharebear

I'm in... or rather as JA knows my PA is in. I work full time, so my schedule for writing is whack and she takes care of most of it.
I have the final book in my NA Paranormal Romance coming out April 1st. I'll post more info later. Didn't even realized NA was a thing when I published over a year ago. So glad to finally see it take off and get the attention it deserves.


----------



## valeriec80

Slow Agony came out yesterday.

Cover's in my sig.

It's a sequel, though. I don't know if there's much point promoting the sequel to people who haven't read the first one. So, maybe if someone wanted to switch with me, they might want to use the first one (Slow Burn http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B54TRTA instead? Both are NA thrillers with sci-fi elements (not space, more like X-men.) (My audience might like JanneCo's stuff.)

OR... I'm working on this paranormal to come out next month, but I'm real iffy on cover and blurb yet. It'll probably look something like this:










Blurb? *cringe* This will probably change.

_Like your torrid professor-student affairs with a side of gothic magic?_

Professor Carter Alexander may have a sharp tongue and reputation for reducing freshman acting students to tears, but he's gorgeous. He's the man of Teagan Moss' dreams. Literally. She's been having dreams about him since she was thirteen years old. Yes, _those_ kind of dreams.

Teagan's been sheltered, hidden away by her crazy aunts and her even crazier mother, all of whom have cautioned her that the man in her dreams wants to hurt her. But Teagan doesn't believe in their stories of power and evil.

All she wants is to be normal for once.

One night, she's compelled out of her bed by a force she doesn't understand. She finds herself across town on Professor Alexander's porch.

And he's kissing her.


----------



## Guest

Reposted below.


----------



## mariehallwrites

Hello Holly, I just published ths yesterday. But it's NA.

New Adult College Romance:

Ryan Cosgrove and Liliana Delgado are on a collision course with destiny. They don't know it yet, but before the night is over their lives will be forever changed.

Spending Valentine's Day at a burlesque bar, hadn't been Liliana's ideal way of spending a Friday night. She'd much rather be back at campus, doing homework... until she meets Ryan. Tall, athletic, and gorgeous, Lili can't keep her eyes off him, and despite his gruff manners and drunken disposition she's intrigued.

Ryan's got demons, and they're deep, dark, and eating him alive. Regardless of his attraction to the petite brunette he's tired of fighting, of pretending the last fifteen years haven't been a daily struggle just to get out of bed every morning. That night he decides to end his pain, to leave it all behind and float away into the blessed darkness of oblivion. But fate has other plans for him, Lily finds and rescues Ryan, determined she'll not only save his body, but his soul too.

This is their moment...










Awesome idea, by the way.


----------



## lynkay

Hi Holly and everyone! I'm writing my first NA book, and have one YA book published. I'm more than happy to welcome other YA and NA authors on my blog. I get about 500 hits a day. I can set up Guest posts, Cover Reveals and Interviews, and help with RT's on Twitter, etc.


----------



## Cherise

I would be more than happy to cross promote!

My memoir anthology is of interest to NA readers, I think. The eBook came out March 8. The paperback will be out April 1.










Book Description:

He likes it. Now get him to put a ring on it! 
Learn from these 50 stories of women who have been there:

Sandy's boyfriend Jack wouldn't even bring up the 'm' word. She started leaving her things in his apartment, including some tampons in his bathroom. It worked! Too off guard to make excuses like "Living together is just as good as being married," Jack said, "People will start to think you're my wife!" "Well, how about it?" Sandy asked Jack.

Crystal got Paul to skip just living together by refusing to move across the country until she had a marriage license, signed and dated.

Read these full stories plus 48 more, ranging from the heartwarming to the hilarious!

You don't have to interview 50 married women to find out how they managed to get that ring on their finger. The author has done that for you. All 50 were married after 1990, so this is modern information for our changing times. Read and find out how you can get him to marry you and not just live together!


----------



## 56139

brinacourtney said:


> I'm in... or rather as JA knows my PA is in. I work full time, so my schedule for writing is whack and she takes care of most of it.
> I have the final book in my NA Paranormal Romance coming out April 1st. I'll post more info later. Didn't even realized NA was a thing when I published over a year ago. So glad to finally see it take off and get the attention it deserves.


Ohhhh....Brina - we have twins! Both of us have Happy Book Birthdays on the same day!  (LOL...I am so hoping The Book Tart sings for me) I will definitely put you up for April 2nd on the blog.  And actually, you have the whole day to yourself because for some reason, I left that day open - I must be psychic!


----------



## 56139

holly w. said:


> I thought it would be helpful to know who else has an NA book coming out, and who is interested in doing cross promos. We could trade blurbs, teasers, cover reveals, chapter inserts, etc. If you have other ideas, feel free to post.
> ....
> 
> _Genre: New Adult Romance Novel, approx. 325 pages_
> 
> Yeah, that'll be reworked a million times.
> 
> Release April 15.
> 
> If you have something coming up and want to cross promo, post. Let's try and help each other out.


Holly - I'm open on the 15th - do you want to do a cross promo? I have a cover reveal this month March 25th for the TRAGIC book, can you put that up on your Facebook if I do a release day promo for you on April 15th?


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm in if we organize off-board. I'm not connecting my NA pen name to my real name right now.

I have a cover reveal tour scheduled early April and release May 1. I'm pleased with the buzz for it already. 20 new bloggers have started following me in the last 48 hours. I think it's a good sign!


----------



## Just Another Writer

I've been lurking in the shadows for a little while now but this thread has inspired me to step up and join you guys! I've been writing for a long time and after years of banging my head against the traditional publishing wall, I'll be self publishing my first book on April 1st. It's a new adult psychological thriller so it has all the romance stuff with an extra twist.

I already revealed my super awesome cover, designed by the wonderful Claudia at phatpuppyart, on my Facebook page to my seventeen fans  But I'm very happy to share it here too!










_Drowning was supposed to fix everything. We were meant to die together. That's not what happened._

Ana Turner goes through shrinks like normal girls run through boyfriends. They'd probably be able to help her if she ever told them what was actually wrong. But hearing the voice of your dead twin isn't exactly a minor diagnosis, especially when all Julia wants is for Ana to join her at the bottom of a lake. Only this summer Ana's not listening. Win the college scholarship. Fall in love. Stay away from water. That's the plan.

Too bad Julia thinks the plan sucks. She doesn't want Ana to be happy. In fact she doesn't want Ana to have anything. Not puppy dog love from the cute cowboy Noah or forbidden sex with the sculpting tutor Mark. She wants payback for the mistake Ana made six years ago and this summer she'll kill to make sure she gets it.


----------



## valeriec80

Claire Svendsen said:


> _Drowning was supposed to fix everything. We were meant to die together. That's not what happened._
> 
> Ana Turner goes through shrinks like normal girls run through boyfriends. They'd probably be able to help her if she ever told them what was actually wrong. But hearing the voice of your dead twin isn't exactly a minor diagnosis, especially when all Julia wants is for Ana to join her at the bottom of a lake. Only this summer Ana's not listening. Win the college scholarship. Fall in love. Stay away from water. That's the plan.
> 
> Too bad Julia thinks the plan sucks. She doesn't want Ana to be happy. In fact she doesn't want Ana to have anything. Not puppy dog love from the cute cowboy Noah or forbidden sex with the sculpting tutor Mark. She wants payback for the mistake Ana made six years ago and this summer she'll kill to make sure she gets it.


Oooh, I'm all over this. Sounds awesome.

I'm open to collaborating off board as well. What should we do? Make a google doc as JanneCo suggested?

Maybe everyone puts their blog,the kind of books they'd be willing to feature, and an email address on one list (somewhere ). Then when one of us has a book to promote, we email a completed blog post (in html? Your blog probably generates it on a tab.) to the people who match our genre, and they only have to copy, paste, and schedule?


----------



## Just Another Writer

valeriec80 said:


> Oooh, I'm all over this. Sounds awesome.


Thanks!

Slow Burn is actually in my 'to be read' pile. It's just the only thing I've had time to read lately is my own work. I'm so sick of proofreading!!


----------



## TexasGirl

valeriec80 said:


> Oooh, I'm all over this. Sounds awesome.
> 
> I'm open to collaborating off board as well. What should we do? Make a google doc as JanneCo suggested?
> 
> Maybe everyone puts their blog,the kind of books they'd be willing to feature, and an email address on one list (somewhere ). Then when one of us has a book to promote, we email a completed blog post (in html? Your blog probably generates it on a tab.) to the people who match our genre, and they only have to copy, paste, and schedule?


Sounds brilliant. I like having one go-to place to locate authors ready to drop guests posts/blurbs/covers onto our blogs on the given days. Putting release dates in will help us know when to expect something.


----------



## 56139

I will be more than happy to do promo posts and such for all you guys, but here's the thing - I am swamped and formatting blog posts takes a while, so if you format your blog post in your own blog (Making sure to insert images via DIRECT LINK and not uploaded to your blog i.e. you host them on photobucket or someplace like that and copy the html code) and then send me the html of your entire post via private message, I'll put it up.

So, make it look something like this, copy the html, send it to me, and you're good: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/03/release-day-giveaway-devour-by-andrea.html

Andrea had a playlist and a giveaway, if you have those things, add them, but you don't have to. Make sure you have buy links embedded NOT long links - I don't like that on my blog. They *must be embedded into the text*. And don't forget to add an about you section and a author image with embedded links to all your social stuff.

*Give me a date*, but I can't promise anything on that because I have a ton of stuff already scheduled and if I have a tour or a review already scheduled I only put one post up that day.

AND EDIT TO ADD: Please, if you send excerpts, 250 words or less and no images wider than 540 pixels.


----------



## nico

LOVE ON THE RUN is marginally New Adult romance. I'd be interested in getting feedback as to what y'all think. Is it NA or just strictly contemporary romance? Here's the blurb.

====

She can run from her past, but not from her heart...

Callie Reed has always lived by her wits. Her rollercoaster luck just took a hard turn, though, and after witnessing a murder, she does the only thing that she can. She runs.

In the middle of Montana, her luck lands her right into the arms of charming county sheriff Jake Brand, who saves her life. But then he asks her for the one thing she is not prepared to give: the truth. Worse, Callie's past is quickly catching up with her.

Chance brought them together, but only trust can keep them that way...and time is running out.


----------



## Guest

JanneCO said:


> Make sure you have buy links


For those whose releases are upcoming, this means we should wait until after they are released to send it then?


----------



## Cherise

JanneCO said:


> I will be more than happy to do promo posts and such for all you guys, but here's the thing - I am swamped and formatting blog posts takes a while, so if you format your blog post in your own blog (Making sure to insert images via DIRECT LINK and not uploaded to your blog i.e. you host them on photobucket or someplace like that and copy the html code) and then send me the html of your entire post via private message, I'll put it up.
> 
> So, make it look something like this, copy the html, send it to me, and you're good: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/03/release-day-giveaway-devour-by-andrea.html
> 
> Andrea had a playlist and a giveaway, if you have those things, add them, but you don't have to. Make sure you have buy links embedded NOT long links - I don't like that on my blog. They *must be embedded into the text*. And don't forget to add an about you section and a author image with embedded links to all your social stuff.
> 
> *Give me a date*, but I can't promise anything on that because I have a ton of stuff already scheduled and if I have a tour or a review already scheduled I only put one post up that day.
> 
> AND EDIT TO ADD: Please, if you send excerpts, 250 words or less and no images wider than 540 pixels.


What she said! I am more than happy to post these, too!

Glutton, yes. I do think we should wait until we have buy links before we post. Each will do as he or she sees fit, though. Of course.


----------



## Maggie Dana

holly w. said:


> I thought it would be helpful to know who else has an NA book coming out, and who is interested in doing cross promos. We could trade blurbs, teasers, cover reveals, chapter inserts, etc. If you have other ideas, feel free to post.
> 
> If you have something coming out, post the cover pic, genre, and description. We can see if we can match up.
> 
> I have this one next month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description (so far):
> 
> *A new adult romance novel by New York Times & USA Today Bestselling Author H.M. Ward*
> 
> Sidney ran away. That's it. No glorious back story. No claim to fame. No unchecked ambition. She moved over 2,000 miles away from her family, away from her past. She's going to start over. But she can't. The past hovers over her like a dark shadow. Sidney manages to get by. She finds her place, her friends, at this little university in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Everything is fine, until he comes along.
> 
> One blind date goes wrong and screws up everything. Peter isn't who he seems. Blinded by his charm, Sidney never sees the secrets he's hiding behind those beautiful eyes.
> 
> _Genre: New Adult Romance Novel, approx. 325 pages_
> 
> Yeah, that'll be reworked a million times.
> 
> Release April 15.
> 
> If you have something coming up and want to cross promo, post. Let's try and help each other out.


Holly ... this is a stunning cover and a fascinating blurb. It pulled me right in. My only nits (and they're minor) are about tense in the first paragraph.

Instead of:

Sidney ran away. That's it. No glorious back story. No claim to fame. No unchecked ambition. She moved over 2,000 miles away from her family, away from her past.

How about:

Sidney runs away. That's it. No glorious back story, no claim to fame, and no unchecked ambition. She moves 2,000 miles away from her family and away from her past.

Hope you don't mind my suggestions.


----------



## LG Castillo

Ooh, great idea, Holly!
My debut novel is a NA paranormal romance. Right now, it's set to be released on June 24th, but if edits (with my new editor, Emerald ) go as quickly as I think they will, I may be able to move it up to sometime in May.

I just did a cover reveal today with some blogs. My cover and blurb are below. I'm happy to do cover reveals, teasers, etc. on my blog and on my Facebook page. Let me know how I can help.










Genre: New Adult Paranormal Romance

Book Description:

Decades after being banished from Heaven for saving a life he shouldn't have, seraph Lash is given a chance to redeem himself. His mission: protect Naomi Duran, a young woman who has lost her faith. The assignment proves to be anything but simple when his superiors, the Archangels, withhold key information about Naomi and refuse to restore Lash's powers. When an unexpected source reveals centuries-old secrets, his trust is shaken to the core, and he begins to doubt those whom he had once considered to be his greatest allies.

Determined to avoid anything that would risk his chances of returning to Heaven, Lash struggles with the greatest obstacle of all-his growing feelings for Naomi. But when her life is threatened by an unknown source, Lash questions the wisdom of the Archangels and his ability to keep her safe.

Soon, Lash will have to choose where to place his faith-in the home he has fought so hard to regain or in the forbidden love he can't bear to lose.

Release: June 24 May 6th! Got my edits back early! )


----------



## 56139

glutton said:


> For those whose releases are upcoming, this means we should wait until after they are released to send it then?


Well, it depends on what you're after. A cover reveal will only have a Goodreads link, but for release day, then yes. If you want buy links on the page, the book has to be up.

So you have two choices, upload the book early and get the link and put it in your post, or make the buy links go to your author page on Amazon.<<- lots of people do this.


----------



## Guest

JanneCO said:


> or make the buy links go to your author page on Amazon.<<- lots of people do this.


This sounds like great idea, especially since people might pick up some of your other books too then.

For everyone else in this thread I'm willing to blog, Tweet, or post to Facebook about anything (although I have a rather small following), so please private message me about what you want (dates, specific links etc.). Me personally, I'll have to think for a bit more about the release date before requesting anything.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Claire, I am in LOVE with that cover. Wow!


----------



## Sharebear

Claire Svendsen said:


> _Drowning was supposed to fix everything. We were meant to die together. That's not what happened._
> 
> Ana Turner goes through shrinks like normal girls run through boyfriends. They'd probably be able to help her if she ever told them what was actually wrong. But hearing the voice of your dead twin isn't exactly a minor diagnosis, especially when all Julia wants is for Ana to join her at the bottom of a lake. Only this summer Ana's not listening. Win the college scholarship. Fall in love. Stay away from water. That's the plan.
> 
> Too bad Julia thinks the plan sucks. She doesn't want Ana to be happy. In fact she doesn't want Ana to have anything. Not puppy dog love from the cute cowboy Noah or forbidden sex with the sculpting tutor Mark. She wants payback for the mistake Ana made six years ago and this summer she'll kill to make sure she gets it.


Oh SNAP do I want to read this!
Ummm I created our own little message board if anyone is interested.
http://newadult.boardhost.com/index.php
That way we're not constantly SPAMing here and if you have a New Adult pen name you can work from there. Sound good? I can moderate on occasion- and Holly if you'd want to since this was totally your idea (which was awesome btw).


----------



## Just Another Writer

Rachel Schurig said:


> Claire, I am in LOVE with that cover. Wow!


Thanks! I can't take any of the credit, it's all Claudia. But I'm in love with it too!



brinacourtney said:


> Oh SNAP do I want to read this!


Thanks!


----------



## TexasGirl

brinacourtney said:


> Oh SNAP do I want to read this!
> Ummm I created our own little message board if anyone is interested.
> http://newadult.boardhost.com/index.php
> That way we're not constantly SPAMing here and if you have a New Adult pen name you can work from there. Sound good? I can moderate on occasion- and Holly if you'd want to since this was totally your idea (which was awesome btw).


Brina, you seriously rock. I mean, seriously.


----------



## Guest

Actually thinking about it now a problem with linking to the Amazon author page is that sometimes a book submitted in Author Central doesn't get added to the author page until like a week later. Probably a good solution would be to upload so there's a book page to link to, then 'unpublish' it back to draft status until the actual release date?


----------



## TexasGirl

I find it wise in all ways, always, when linking from a place you don't control (such as a blogger's post), to link to a page you DO control, on your own site. There you can drive clicks to all the retailers, and update it later with other books, etc.

That way you never have to bother a blogger (who is almost always too busy to change their post for you). It's an extra click, but in this case, a good decision.


----------



## valeriec80

I posted something over on the forum Brina made for people to fill out if they want to feature other people.

If it's not what you guys are thinking, then we can try something else?


----------



## Guest

I posted. And you call your blog small?


----------



## H.M. Ward

mariehallwrites said:


> Hello Holly, I just published ths yesterday. But it's NA.
> 
> New Adult College Romance:
> 
> Ryan Cosgrove and Liliana Delgado are on a collision course with destiny. They don't know it yet, but before the night is over their lives will be forever changed.
> 
> Spending Valentine's Day at a burlesque bar, hadn't been Liliana's ideal way of spending a Friday night. She'd much rather be back at campus, doing homework... until she meets Ryan. Tall, athletic, and gorgeous, Lili can't keep her eyes off him, and despite his gruff manners and drunken disposition she's intrigued.
> 
> Ryan's got demons, and they're deep, dark, and eating him alive. Regardless of his attraction to the petite brunette he's tired of fighting, of pretending the last fifteen years haven't been a daily struggle just to get out of bed every morning. That night he decides to end his pain, to leave it all behind and float away into the blessed darkness of oblivion. But fate has other plans for him, Lily finds and rescues Ryan, determined she'll not only save his body, but his soul too.
> 
> This is their moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome idea, by the way.


Talk to me. This looks like it has a similar vibe to my next release. I'm mostly interested in swapping 1st chapters and hyping via FB with the cover pic. It's not time intensive and it gives readers something to look forward to.

Several other ppl posted really awesome PNR and fantasy stuff. I think adding to the thread will help me keep up with things. The idea of a group is good if you want it closed and to only take a few people. I'm looking to expand my reach, so new blood helps.

I saw some other stuff that looked like it might be a good fit, but there are no covers yet. Provide covers and release dates or month.

Each post for a new title should have the title, author, blurb, cover, genre, social media links, estimated fan base size, credits (awards or bestseller status), and u blog addy. I'll go back and add that to mine. It'll tell us at a glance if a cross promo with those titles will work well and what type of promo it should be - blurb, blog post, hype, cover reveal, etc.


----------



## H.M. Ward

JanneCO said:


> Holly - I'm open on the 15th - do you want to do a cross promo? I have a cover reveal this month March 25th for the TRAGIC book, can you put that up on your Facebook if I do a release day promo for you on April 15th?


I'm a dork. What genre are they? I have a few different pages depending on the category. Is there a way to see a sneak peek of the cover? I'm a control freak. I need to know what I'm pimping.


----------



## dotx

Claire Svendsen said:


> I've been lurking in the shadows for a little while now but this thread has inspired me to step up and join you guys! I've been writing for a long time and after years of banging my head against the traditional publishing wall, I'll be self publishing my first book on April 1st. It's a new adult psychological thriller so it has all the romance stuff with an extra twist.
> 
> I already revealed my super awesome cover, designed by the wonderful Claudia at phatpuppyart, on my Facebook page to my seventeen fans  But I'm very happy to share it here too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Drowning was supposed to fix everything. We were meant to die together. That's not what happened._
> 
> Ana Turner goes through shrinks like normal girls run through boyfriends. They'd probably be able to help her if she ever told them what was actually wrong. But hearing the voice of your dead twin isn't exactly a minor diagnosis, especially when all Julia wants is for Ana to join her at the bottom of a lake. Only this summer Ana's not listening. Win the college scholarship. Fall in love. Stay away from water. That's the plan.
> 
> Too bad Julia thinks the plan sucks. She doesn't want Ana to be happy. In fact she doesn't want Ana to have anything. Not puppy dog love from the cute cowboy Noah or forbidden sex with the sculpting tutor Mark. She wants payback for the mistake Ana made six years ago and this summer she'll kill to make sure she gets it.


Oh, I so want to read this!

A lot of awesome covers in this thread!


----------



## Guest

holly w. said:


> Talk to me. This looks like it has a similar vibe to my next release. I'm mostly interested in swapping 1st chapters and hyping via FB with the cover pic. It's not time intensive and it gives readers something to look forward to.
> 
> Several other ppl posted really awesome PNR and fantasy stuff. I think adding to the thread will help me keep up with things. The idea of a group is good if you want it closed and to only take a few people. I'm looking to expand my reach, so new blood helps.
> 
> I saw some other stuff that looked like it might be a good fit, but there are no covers yet. Provide covers and release dates or month.
> 
> Each post for a new title should have the title, author, blurb, cover, genre, social media links, estimated fan base size, credits (awards or bestseller status), and u blog addy. I'll go back and add that to mine. It'll tell us at a glance if a cross promo with those titles will work well and what type of promo it should be - blurb, blog post, hype, cover reveal, etc.


Ok, going to repost mine with the missing stuff - will edit the older post so as to not waste thread space.

IRON FLOWER
by Billy Wong
fantasy










Years are only one way to age in this tale of a young warrior whose army-slaying sword belies her kind heart. (Line subject to change.)

One of the greatest fighters in the world, nearly indestructible Rose lets few things strike fear into her heart-but magic is one of them. Nonetheless, she seeks out the magical dangers left by the ancients alongside warrior partner Finn and curious scholar Derrick in order to protect others from them. Their mission is complicated by Rose and Finn's budding romance, as her choice of lifestyle conflicts with his expectations for the woman he loves. But when their quest pits against such titanic foes as a prince able to slay a thousand men in a day and a draconic archmage, will Rose be forced to embrace the very magic she fears?

Blog - http://bklynbill.blogspot.com/
Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/billy.m.wong
Twitter - https://twitter.com/WarriorWong

Estimated fanbase - basically none, the blog has 21 followers and got 240 views last month; Twitter has 44 followers but some are free book sites and author services; and Facebook has 78 friends. The prequel wasn't promoted much as I'm still trying to build reviews but has a 4.0 average rating on LibraryThing though so that's... something. (This one is much more _epic_ too... folks who were in my RPG stats thread you know what I'm talking about. )

Credits - 4.29 average rating for my 2 novels (1 of which is unrelated) on LibraryThing and slightly lower (but above 4.0) on Amazon, if that counts. Otherwise none...

Edit - Release date forgot about that but since this is likely going to be the main source of promotion for this book's release (since it has no existing fanbase or reviews...), whatever works for everyone else as long as it's March 22 or later.


----------



## H.M. Ward

glutton said:


> Estimated fanbase - basically none, the blog has 21 followers and got 240 views last month; Twitter has 44 followers but some are free book sites and author services; and Facebook has 78 friends. The prequel wasn't promoted much as I'm still trying to build reviews but has a 4.0 average rating on LibraryThing though so that's... something.
> 
> Credits - 4.29 average rating for my 2 novels (1 of which is unrelated) on LibraryThing and slightly lower (but above 4.0) on Amazon, if that counts. Otherwise none...


I have to say this, because a few ppl mentioned it and I was afraid ppl wouldn't post if they didn't think they were big enough yet or had enough fans or books or ________.

17 fans is great. 44 followers is good. 21 blog followers is solid. 150 GR friends is wonderful. The whole point of this is that our fan bases have little to no overlap. There are so many books out there, and readers have so many choices. If something looks like a book that has a similar feel to mine, it would be natural for me to brag about knowing the author and getting to see some stuff before the general public.

If we can make a directory of sorts on this post, it would help us find matches for ppl who have similar stuff coming out. The idea is that our fan bases should cross over easy and generate more readers, which in turn, gets more word of mouth. One person that loves your book is worth SO much. If you have one die-hard fan in your list of 4 people, that's awesome. We need that. Think small to get big.


----------



## mariehallwrites

holly w. said:


> Talk to me. This looks like it has a similar vibe to my next release. I'm mostly interested in swapping 1st chapters and hyping via FB with the cover pic. It's not time intensive and it gives readers something to look forward to.
> 
> Several other ppl posted really awesome PNR and fantasy stuff. I think adding to the thread will help me keep up with things. The idea of a group is good if you want it closed and to only take a few people. I'm looking to expand my reach, so new blood helps.
> 
> I saw some other stuff that looked like it might be a good fit, but there are no covers yet. Provide covers and release dates or month.
> 
> Each post for a new title should have the title, author, blurb, cover, genre, social media links, estimated fan base size, credits (awards or bestseller status), and u blog addy. I'll go back and add that to mine. It'll tell us at a glance if a cross promo with those titles will work well and what type of promo it should be - blurb, blog post, hype, cover reveal, etc.


Awesome, Holly. Where would you like to swap chapters at? My email addy is [email protected]

As to social media links you can find me on twitter @mariehallwrites on facebook Mariehallwrites, my fan base I'd estimate to be around a couple thousand. But for a completely different set of books. Along with writing contemp NA I also write fantasy romance and my bestselling Kingdom Series (fairy tale retellings) is where my fans come from right now. My first book Her Mad Hatter has over 600 reviews on Amazon and Goodreads combined and my blogger is www.mariehallwrites.blogspot.com. Let's see, what else.... ummm, I'm agented with Jessica Faust of Bookends, I've got a fantasy romance coming out with Grand Central in October and another sometime in 2014. But even though I work with NY, my real passion is definitely Indie. I'm completely obsessed with it. I've only been doing it since July and have managed to sell several thousand books. A Moment isn't my first contemporary romance, I've been writing them since '05, but it's the first one I've published. I've been wanting to write a college aged romance for a while now, so I'm not just jumping on a hot bandwagon. It's been tricky to try and convince my fantasy fans to jump over with me to contemp land, but I'm hopeful with some good promo I could convince them to take a shot.

Really looking forward to doing a swap with you and seeing if we're a good fit. I know your work appeals to me, I've downloaded a couple of your books already.


----------



## Eileen

I just released mine two days ago!










*Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1)*

*Description:* Frantic is episode one of the Never Leave Me Series. It is fast paced at approximately 9,000 words. Twenty-three-year-old Jadie has a secret. She hadn't seen her father since she was sixteen years old. One morning on her way to her new job, she stops to offer a homeless person a bottle of water. The man is her father. Unable to accept this reality, Jadie runs from him and desperately attempts to lead a normal life. But, then she meets Reece, an aspiring writer who is determined to win Jadie's heart. Jadie wants nothing more but to surrender her heart to him, but her broken past, and her secret keeps her from doing so.

Blog: http://www.eileencruzcoleman.com
Amazon Author Page: http://www.amazon.com/Eileen-Cruz-Coleman/e/B005HB2MKI/ref=sr_ntt_srch_lnk_2?qid=1364240259&sr=8-2
Facebook Page I manage on which I'm happy to help promote my fellow authors: https://www.facebook.com/BookYep 
Direct Amazon link to Frantic: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C00IN98


----------



## TexasGirl

I couldn't find it on Amazon! Make sure you claim it so it shows on your author page!

Counting down until my release May 1. Can't wait for my cover reveal blast! People are adding it on Goodreads and joining my email list, so I know things are cookin'!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> I couldn't find it on Amazon! Make sure you claim it so it shows on your author page!
> 
> Counting down until my release May 1. Can't wait for my cover reveal blast! People are adding it on Goodreads and joining my email list, so I know things are cookin'!


When is your cover reveal? I can post it on my blog and facebook pages.


----------



## 56139

I just had my cover reveal today. Very excited about this one.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

Rachel Schurig said:


> Claire, I am in LOVE with that cover. Wow!


I agree! Love the blurb, too. Talk about hooking the reader.


----------



## Eileen

TexasGirl said:


> I couldn't find it on Amazon! Make sure you claim it so it shows on your author page!
> 
> Counting down until my release May 1. Can't wait for my cover reveal blast! People are adding it on Goodreads and joining my email list, so I know things are cookin'!


I added it to my author page but it may take a few days to show up. Here is the link, though: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C00IN98

So exciting about your upcoming release! I will feature you on my BookYep Facebook page


----------



## authoryallen

What an awesome idea!!

I'm publishing my first NA Novella in April however I will have to revisit this thread when I get my readership up! I only have 50+ FB fans and I'm sure majority of them are my family and friends LOL

But these books sound very interesting and would love to read them when they are published!! If you made your NA author's info available I'll def. follow you to stay updated on your new releases! 

If it's not too much to ask, for those that aren't making your NA pen names public, could you PM me a way to stay updated on the books you publish? I'm devouring all things NA since it's a category that majority of my work will fall into. 

Much Success to you all!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Linda Castillo said:


> Ooh, great idea, Holly!
> My debut novel is a NA paranormal romance. Right now, it's set to be released on June 24th, but if edits (with my new editor, Emerald ) go as quickly as I think they will, I may be able to move it up to sometime in May.
> 
> I just did a cover reveal today with some blogs. My cover and blurb are below. I'm happy to do cover reveals, teasers, etc. on my blog and on my Facebook page. Let me know how I can help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genre: New Adult Paranormal Romance
> 
> Book Description:
> 
> Decades after being banished from Heaven for saving a life he shouldn't have, seraph Lash is given a chance to redeem himself. His mission: protect Naomi Duran, a young woman who has lost her faith. The assignment proves to be anything but simple when his superiors, the Archangels, withhold key information about Naomi and refuse to restore Lash's powers. When an unexpected source reveals centuries-old secrets, his trust is shaken to the core, and he begins to doubt those whom he had once considered to be his greatest allies.
> 
> Determined to avoid anything that would risk his chances of returning to Heaven, Lash struggles with the greatest obstacle of all-his growing feelings for Naomi. But when her life is threatened by an unknown source, Lash questions the wisdom of the Archangels and his ability to keep her safe.
> 
> Soon, Lash will have to choose where to place his faith-in the home he has fought so hard to regain or in the forbidden love he can't bear to lose.
> 
> Release: June 24


Absolutely love your cover!! Wow!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

JanneCO said:


> I just had my cover reveal today. Very excited about this one.


Damn, that's a hot cover. I love love lip covers. Sugary sparkly lips are even better.


----------



## authoryallen

brinacourtney said:


> Oh SNAP do I want to read this!
> Ummm I created our own little message board if anyone is interested.
> http://newadult.boardhost.com/index.php
> That way we're not constantly SPAMing here and if you have a New Adult pen name you can work from there. Sound good? I can moderate on occasion- and Holly if you'd want to since this was totally your idea (which was awesome btw).


I replied to thread before seeing this!! awesome idea Brina!!!


----------



## 56139

Vivi_Anna said:


> d*mn, that's a hot cover. I love love lip covers. Sugary sparkly lips are even better.


Thanks! And cherries are cool too...  I was very worried about deviating from the whole new adult kissing on the cover thing, but I got a lot of very positive feedback about it (and the trailer, which was revealed today as well)...see below:


----------



## TexasGirl

Linda Castillo said:


> When is your cover reveal? I can post it on my blog and facebook pages.


It's April 9.

I should have some good visibility between April 9 and my release where I could promote other NA, especially paranormal. I have a big blast for the reveal scheduled.

I'll PM some of you with releases close to mine and we can figure things out.


----------



## authoryallen

JanneCO said:


> I will be more than happy to do promo posts and such for all you guys, but here's the thing - I am swamped and formatting blog posts takes a while, so if you format your blog post in your own blog (Making sure to insert images via DIRECT LINK and not uploaded to your blog i.e. you host them on photobucket or someplace like that and copy the html code) and then send me the html of your entire post via private message, I'll put it up.
> 
> So, make it look something like this, copy the html, send it to me, and you're good: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/03/release-day-giveaway-devour-by-andrea.html
> 
> Andrea had a playlist and a giveaway, if you have those things, add them, but you don't have to. Make sure you have buy links embedded NOT long links - I don't like that on my blog. They *must be embedded into the text*. And don't forget to add an about you section and a author image with embedded links to all your social stuff.
> 
> *Give me a date*, but I can't promise anything on that because I have a ton of stuff already scheduled and if I have a tour or a review already scheduled I only put one post up that day.
> 
> AND EDIT TO ADD: Please, if you send excerpts, 250 words or less and no images wider than 540 pixels.


I'm willing to start a New Adult Promo Section on my blog every Wednesday! If You Format the post as stated above and PM me, I'll put it up on my blog which also posts on my FB page and I'll tweet about it to my followers!


----------



## LG Castillo

Vivi_Anna said:


> Absolutely love your cover!! Wow!


thanks!


----------



## 54706

Are you including NA Paranormal Romance? If so, here's my baby:










Blurb:

Malcolm's had a problem for as long as he can remember. No matter where he goes or what he does, he leaves misery in his wake. Sadness and negativity are his constant companions, influencing others around him until they cannot bear to live.

But then Rae shows up in his life, and everything changes. Darkness cleaves to light. Anger yields to joy. The question is whether she'll be his salvation or his destruction.

DUALITY is a 3-book Young Adult/New Adult Paranormal Romance. Volume 1 (Melancholia) will be published April 30, Volume II (Euphoria) May 31, and Volume III (Harmony) June 30, 2013


----------



## Daizie

TexasGirl said:


> I'm in if we organize off-board. I'm not connecting my NA pen name to my real name right now.
> 
> I have a cover reveal tour scheduled early April and release May 1. I'm pleased with the buzz for it already. 20 new bloggers have started following me in the last 48 hours. I think it's a good sign!


How did you get new bloggers? I have blogs in other pen names which are doing well, but I'm not sure how to start anything up from scratch. I want this blog to be about NA, erotica romance and erotica books.

I have a 10-book colleciton coming out, starting in April. I just opened my Facebook page, so I don't have followers to cross promote effectively for anyone.

https://www.facebook.com/?sk=welcome#!/pages/Sorority-Pledge/469433243126189


----------



## TexasGirl

Elle, mine is a new adult paranormal too! I'm up to my eyeballs in world-building!

Daizie, PM me and I'll tell you what I'm up to. 10 books! You crazy chica!


----------



## valeriec80

If anyone's in a giving mood, you should be able to copy-paste this html code directly into a blog post and voila! help with my cover reveal. Thanks!

[URL=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal.txt[/url]


----------



## 56139

valeriec80 said:


> If anyone's in a giving mood, you should be able to copy-paste this html code directly into a blog post and voila! help with my cover reveal. Thanks!
> 
> [URL=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal.txt[/url]


OK, Val, I didn't know it was a cover reveal...I'll fit you in tonight...ignore my PM.


----------



## TexasGirl

Super exciting!


----------



## TexasGirl

My NA cover reveal is tomorrow! I know some of you signed up for it! Thank you!!!

I have 47 bloggers doing it! Excited!

As soon as things settle in, I'll be featuring books from this thread, starting with the ones that are already out, as I wait for mine to come out May 1.

The book is safely in the hands of the copy editor and I am thrilled!

Can I get twitter handles from you guys? Those can be hard to find. I want to @tag you as I go and I'll create a list of new adult authors.


----------



## Just Another Writer

TexasGirl said:


> Can I get twitter handles from you guys? Those can be hard to find. I want to @tag you as I go and I'll create a list of new adult authors.


My twitter is ClaireSvendsen https://twitter.com/ClaireSvendsen

The book is out now and I'm also doing a Goodreads giveaway


----------



## Just Another Writer

valeriec80 said:


> If anyone's in a giving mood, you should be able to copy-paste this html code directly into a blog post and voila! help with my cover reveal. Thanks!
> 
> [URL=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal.txt[/url]


I blogged about your new book here  http://clairesvendsen.blogspot.com/2013/04/cover-reveal-for-vj-chambers-new-book.html

(Probably only about two people will see it but I do what I can!) You're welcome!!!


----------



## Sharebear

I will get on an NA spot on my blog.
My latest SETTLE came out yesterday. Part three of a trilogy.
Good luck with releases everybody!


----------



## Victoria Barrow

There's a new page on Facebook that promotes New Adult stuff. (Appropriately called 'New Adult Fiction Addiction'.) They offer a week of free promo on their page. (And will help promote when NA books have kdp free books.)

Leaving this here while I backtrack to read all the good stuff:
https://www.facebook.com/NewAdultFictionAddiction
-Or- you can email them at [email protected]


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> My NA cover reveal is tomorrow! I know some of you signed up for it! Thank you!!!
> 
> I have 47 bloggers doing it! Excited!
> 
> As soon as things settle in, I'll be featuring books from this thread, starting with the ones that are already out, as I wait for mine to come out May 1.
> 
> The book is safely in the hands of the copy editor and I am thrilled!
> 
> Can I get twitter handles from you guys? Those can be hard to find. I want to @tag you as I go and I'll create a list of new adult authors.


Here is my twitter. Send me link to a your cover reveal and I'll post on my twitter and FB.
https://www.twitter.com/L_G_Castillo


----------



## LG Castillo

valeriec80 said:


> If anyone's in a giving mood, you should be able to copy-paste this html code directly into a blog post and voila! help with my cover reveal. Thanks!
> 
> [URL=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal.txt[/url]


Is there a certain date for your cover reveal? I'd like to post this on my blog.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I got all excited when I saw this thread, until I realized that pretty much every book in here is romance in some way. My latest New Adult novel is in the Epic Fantasy genre. Not really so much with the crossover there, huh?  But my book is selling well, and I'd be happy to post cover reveals, blurbs, etc,. for paranormal new adult, sci fi, or any fantasy lurkers, on my blog. I've got a sequel coming out later this year as well, and I'd love to do a cover reveal tour if that's anyone's bag. Sorry to crash the love party with my magic system. 










Bayan's struggles to hide his emerging elemental magic from his family fail spectacularly in front of a visiting imperial eunuch named Philo, and he realizes that there is a worse fate than becoming a mountain-dwelling Skycaller: the empire will claim him as a Duelist.

Before Philo can deliver Bayan to the Duelist Academy for training, bandits ambush their retinue and leave behind a mysterious trinket. While Philo tracks down its true importance through ancient archives and noble manors, Bayan struggles to fit in at the Academy, where his anger at his situation gets him into as much trouble as his outlander appearance. Worse, his rage poisons his magic, making him a threat to his hexmates.

Bayan's dreams of escape begin to fade as he forms bonds of friendship. But when an assassin strikes close to home, a chain of events is set in motion, leading Bayan and Philo to uncover a deadly plot that could change the world as they know it. Bayan's fate stands at a crossroads: one path leads to the destruction of all he has come to know, and the other to his own.


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> My NA cover reveal is tomorrow! I know some of you signed up for it! Thank you!!!
> 
> I have 47 bloggers doing it! Excited!
> 
> As soon as things settle in, I'll be featuring books from this thread, starting with the ones that are already out, as I wait for mine to come out May 1.
> 
> The book is safely in the hands of the copy editor and I am thrilled!
> 
> Can I get twitter handles from you guys? Those can be hard to find. I want to @tag you as I go and I'll create a list of new adult authors.


Mine's @jahuss

Mine NACR is in final proofreading right now as well. Hope you get a ton of buzz tomorrow! Love the cover, it's very pretty!


----------



## 56139

brinacourtney said:


> I will get on an NA spot on my blog.
> My latest SETTLE came out yesterday. Part three of a trilogy.
> Good luck with releases everybody!


Brina, I told Ren you're up on Wednesday - I'm gonna shoot to review Reveal then too.


----------



## 54706

Chrystalla said:


> Well my urban fantasy serial is Young Adult... I've just published episode 3. Episode 1, in my signature, is free today and tomorrow.


Shared!


----------



## 54706

I'm missing some of you.  If you have a book release to talk about and you have either zero reviews or majority good ones, email me with a link to it on Amazon and I'll try to mention it on my FB and Twitter and blog!

My readers are generally fans of YA/New Adult Fantasy, Paranormal, or Romance.


----------



## Just Another Writer

ellecasey said:


> I'm missing some of you. If you have a book release to talk about and you have either zero reviews or majority good ones, email me with a link to it on Amazon and I'll try to mention it on my FB and Twitter and blog!
> 
> My readers are generally fans of YA/New Adult Fantasy, Paranormal, or Romance.


Sent you a PM Elle. My NA book has been out a couple of weeks and has zero reviews.


----------



## 54706

Claire Svendsen said:


> Sent you a PM Elle. My NA book has been out a couple of weeks and has zero reviews.


You're on my FB wall. Love the cover!! Bought a copy for myself too!


----------



## Just Another Writer

Thanks Elle! If there was a hug emoticon, I would be using it right now!


----------



## TexasGirl

Linda Castillo said:


> Here is my twitter. Send me link to a your cover reveal and I'll post on my twitter and FB.
> https://www.twitter.com/L_G_Castillo


This day has been pretty overwhelming so far, trying to thank all the people who posted and get adds to Twitter and Goodreads and Pinterest especially, where I do a lot of posting and work. INSANE WHIRLWIND!

ELLE--your book is a dead-on match for my audience too. I'll post it in the next week. My book doesn't come out until May 1.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> Here is the post from JA Huss's blog (another KBer in this thread.) You can use her version--I haven't even posted it to my own blog yet. This day is NUTS.
> http://bit.ly/Z60tkf
> 
> This day has been pretty overwhelming so far, trying to thank all the people who posted and get adds to Twitter and Goodreads and Pinterest especially, where I do a lot of posting and work. INSANE WHIRLWIND!
> 
> ELLE--your book is a dead-on match for my audience too. I'll post it in the next week. My book doesn't come out until May 1.


Is it Passion Potion?


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> Here is the post from JA Huss's blog (another KBer in this thread.) You can use her version--I haven't even posted it to my own blog yet. This day is NUTS.
> http://bit.ly/Z60tkf
> 
> This day has been pretty overwhelming so far, trying to thank all the people who posted and get adds to Twitter and Goodreads and Pinterest especially, where I do a lot of posting and work. INSANE WHIRLWIND!
> 
> ELLE--your book is a dead-on match for my audience too. I'll post it in the next week. My book doesn't come out until May 1.


Here's the HTML from that post if anyone wants to post it:



> *Passion Potion *
> 
> *by Mary Beth Daniels
> Publication date: May 1st, 2013
> Genre: New Adult Paranormal Romance*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jet is a Nix, the daughter of an Enchantress who went outside her bloodlines. No one helps a Nix, and even though her father is in deep trouble with Dei Lucrii, a dark Enchanter who paid her family an extraordinary sum to make a passion potion, Jet has no way to fix the powerful spell that killed her mother.
> 
> But someone is watching her. A very handsome someone whose face appears in a pewter bowl her mother always kept close by.
> 
> Could the boy be the secret to avoiding the curse of the Nix? Or is he the sort of distraction Jet REALLY can't afford at a time like this?
> 
> Passion Potion is a paranormal new adult romance from the author of the romantic comedy hit Heteroflexibility.*
> 
> *ABOUT THE AUTHOR*
> 
> 
> *Mary Beth Daniels is a writer and photographer in Texas. She is a huge fan of Ellen Degeneres, a rabid stalker of Nathan Fillion, and she can't mention how she feels about Chris Hemsworth without risking a restraining order. Mary Beth is also the author of the hit romantic comedy Heteroflexibility and cites Strawberry Shortcake & Friends as an inspiration for her hair colors.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## TexasGirl

I'll start posting some of yours as soon as the dust clears. Been a CRAZY day of trying to thank bloggers for posting, responding to new Twitter followers and following back, and managing Goodreads friends and through it all, to avoid annoying the crap out of my regular followers with a bazillion retweets.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> Here is the post from JA Huss's blog (another KBer in this thread.) You can use her version--I haven't even posted it to my own blog yet. This day is NUTS.
> http://bit.ly/Z60tkf
> 
> This day has been pretty overwhelming so far, trying to thank all the people who posted and get adds to Twitter and Goodreads and Pinterest especially, where I do a lot of posting and work. INSANE WHIRLWIND!
> 
> ELLE--your book is a dead-on match for my audience too. I'll post it in the next week. My book doesn't come out until May 1.


Mine's not out until the very end of the month.


----------



## TexasGirl

Ack! I though Melancholia was out!

I'll watch for it. I have several to post that ARE out -- Lash and Frantic and Damaged and Crimson and Moment and Deliberate Mistake and something by Alaina I didn't write down but will locate once my head stops spinning!


----------



## LG Castillo

valeriec80 said:


> If anyone's in a giving mood, you should be able to copy-paste this html code directly into a blog post and voila! help with my cover reveal. Thanks!
> 
> [URL=http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/820730/covererveal.txt[/url]


Ooh, this book looks good! This will be posted on my blog tomorrow!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Ack! I though Melancholia was out!
> 
> I'll watch for it. I have several to post that ARE out -- Lash and Frantic and Damaged and Crimson and Moment and Deliberate Mistake and something by Alaina I didn't write down but will locate once my head stops spinning!


Lash will be released May 6th. I'll make sure to send you the Amazon link as soon as I get it.


----------



## Just Another Writer

TexasGirl said:


> You peeps are determined to blow my cover.


Blogged about your cover reveal here : http://clairesvendsen.blogspot.com/2013/04/another-cover-reveal-passion-potion-by.html

Love the cover, it's so pretty! Can't wait to read the book!


----------



## TexasGirl

You guys are so great!

Thank you! It's been an amazing day! So fun!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

I shared Passion Potion's sweet cover. I don't have a lot of followers, but the magicky paranormal will definitely appeal to some of them.  Thanks for the html. That was awesome.


----------



## TexasGirl

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> I shared Passion Potion's sweet cover. I don't have a lot of followers, but the magicky paranormal will definitely appeal to some of them.  Thanks for the html. That was awesome.


Thank you, Jasmine! I've got you on my list now for cross promo. It's been explosively busy with everything going on. I'm ready for things to slow down!!!!


----------



## TexasGirl

I'll be posting a book every few days or so from this list. Things are going super great! Sign ups for the ARC are moving along and the copy editor just sent me half the book.

Squeee!

I think I've Twitter-followed everyone who listed their handle.


----------



## dalya

My New Adult book "For You" went up on Thursday. It seems to be doing better on B&N than Amazon so far.

Hey, if any of you New Adult authors wants to do a promotion, let me know! I can give away an ebook(s) in a contest for your fanbase and vice versa. Let me know.  My blog tour starts next week.


----------



## 56139

Dalya said:


> My New Adult book "For You" went up on Thursday. It seems to be doing better on B&N than Amazon so far.
> 
> Hey, if any of you New Adult authors wants to do a promotion, let me know! I can give away an ebook(s) in a contest for your fanbase and vice versa. Let me know.  My blog tour starts next week.


 I just read the first paragraph and you have me already, Dalya! As soon as I get my 3500 words today I'm all about your new book! 

If you (or anyone else) want to help me out with a cover reveal on May 6th, that would be great - or a release day blitz on May 20th-24th.

Sign-up form for the cover reveal for Losing Francesca: http://www.xpressobooktours.com/2013/04/cover-trailer-reveal-sign-up-losing.html
Sign-up form for the release day blitz for TRAGIC: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_7w1PzK4Ko0VIOyHAGUViITACyksPNAczbKMldMn-wk/viewform


----------



## dalya

JanneCO said:


> I just read the first paragraph and you have me already, Dalya! As soon as I get my 3500 words today I'm all about your new book!
> 
> If you (or anyone else) want to help me out with a cover reveal on May 6th, that would be great - or a release day blitz on May 20th-24th.
> 
> Sign-up form for the cover reveal for Losing Francesca: http://www.xpressobooktours.com/2013/04/cover-trailer-reveal-sign-up-losing.html
> Sign-up form for the release day blitz for TRAGIC: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_7w1PzK4Ko0VIOyHAGUViITACyksPNAczbKMldMn-wk/viewform


Yes! I know my friend Annie was in touch with the file. Right! I'll fill out the form for your cover and release and will mark those dates. Thank you.


----------



## Sara Fawkes

Ooh, great thread! Subscribing for the future since I'm in the middle of writing my own NA. 

And Mimi/Dalya, I've been waiting for your book to come out, hope it does well!!


----------



## LG Castillo

Dalya said:


> My New Adult book "For You" went up on Thursday. It seems to be doing better on B&N than Amazon so far.
> 
> Hey, if any of you New Adult authors wants to do a promotion, let me know! I can give away an ebook(s) in a contest for your fanbase and vice versa. Let me know.  My blog tour starts next week.


Congrats on your release! I posted it on my facebook page.


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> I just read the first paragraph and you have me already, Dalya! As soon as I get my 3500 words today I'm all about your new book!
> 
> If you (or anyone else) want to help me out with a cover reveal on May 6th, that would be great - or a release day blitz on May 20th-24th.
> 
> Sign-up form for the cover reveal for Losing Francesca: http://www.xpressobooktours.com/2013/04/cover-trailer-reveal-sign-up-losing.html
> Sign-up form for the release day blitz for TRAGIC: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1_7w1PzK4Ko0VIOyHAGUViITACyksPNAczbKMldMn-wk/viewform


I signed up for the release day blitz.


----------



## 56139

Linda Castillo said:


> I signed up for the release day blitz.


Thanks Linda, Thanks Dalya! 

(And edit to say, Linda - I'm signed up for your blitz too!


----------



## dotx

Posting so I don't lose this thread (my next work is a NA romance). Can't wait!


----------



## teashopgirl

Dalya said:


> My New Adult book "For You" went up on Thursday. It seems to be doing better on B&N than Amazon so far.
> 
> Hey, if any of you New Adult authors wants to do a promotion, let me know! I can give away an ebook(s) in a contest for your fanbase and vice versa. Let me know.  My blog tour starts next week.


I don't have an NA title at the moment (sad face), but I just wanted to congratulate Dalya on a great launch. For You is now ranked at 320! Awesome! It is so cool to see KBers kicking butt in the rankings.


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> Thanks Linda, Thanks Dalya!
> 
> (And edit to say, Linda - I'm signed up for your blitz too!


thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

Here's information to sign up for the LASH release day blitz (week of May 6th):

http://www.xpressobooktours.com/2013/04/blitz-sign-up-lash-by-lg-castillo.html


----------



## TexasGirl

Signed up for the release day (as my pen name)!

Just 9 days until my NA is out. I'm more anxious than usual. Eek.


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> Signed up for the release day (as my pen name)!
> 
> Just 9 days until my NA is out. I'm more anxious than usual. Eek.
> 
> You can sign up for an ARC here. They are going out today, actually.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1kssbyfFZBTvy59lL7W5PGGZu8a8mNm3D_g3rVcmlilw/viewform


I signed up for a paperback and if you sign it, I will hold a Rafflecopter giveaway for you on the blog after I read it, and pass it on! 

I'm so swamped right now with reviews, it's ridiculous so I don't mind waiting until they're ready. I have sixteen books to review in May and almost all of them are author friends that I cant say no to. (Not that I'd _want _to say no, I'm interested in the books, definitely.)


----------



## dalya

teashopgirl said:


> I don't have an NA title at the moment (sad face), but I just wanted to congratulate Dalya on a great launch. For You is now ranked at 320! Awesome! It is so cool to see KBers kicking butt in the rankings.


Thank you! I really wasn't sure how the book would do. I know the more popular NA is pretty dark and gritty. My new book has a little darkness to it (and I sure felt the angst when I was writing), but it's way lighter than what's hot right now. I think I understand better what kind of artist I am now. I don't think you have to worry too much about brand, as long as you listen to your heart.


----------



## theaatkinson

I have book 3 coming out in May, and I'm happy to host anyone on my blog. Not tons of traffic, but maybe a new audience.

just send a guest post to [email protected] with a couple pics and links. I'l chuck it up and socialize it.

t


----------



## TexasGirl

Dalya, you are killing it!!!


----------



## KerryT2012

holly w. said:


> I thought it would be helpful to know who else has an NA book coming out, and who is interested in doing cross promos. We could trade blurbs, teasers, cover reveals, chapter inserts, etc. If you have other ideas, feel free to post.
> 
> If you have something coming out, post the cover pic, genre, and description. We can see if we can match up.
> 
> I have this one next month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description (so far):
> 
> *A new adult romance novel by New York Times & USA Today Bestselling Author H.M. Ward*
> 
> Sidney ran away. That's it. No glorious back story. No claim to fame. No unchecked ambition. She moved over 2,000 miles away from her family, away from her past. She's going to start over. But she can't. The past hovers over her like a dark shadow. Sidney manages to get by. She finds her place, her friends, at this little university in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Everything is fine, until he comes along.
> 
> One blind date goes wrong and screws up everything. Peter isn't who he seems. Blinded by his charm, Sidney never sees the secrets he's hiding behind those beautiful eyes.
> 
> _Genre: New Adult Romance Novel, approx. 325 pages_
> Yeah, that'll be reworked a million times.
> 
> Release Date: April 15
> Genre: New Adult (College) Contemporary Romance
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/demonkissed
> Estimated fan base size: ~70K
> Credits (awards or bestseller status): NYT & USA Today Bestseller
> Blog: http://blog.demonkissed.com
> 
> If you have something coming up and want to cross promo, post. Let's try and help each other out.


Hey sounds like a plan, I have a new one coming out - Cross Promo with the number one author on Amazon would be an honor!


----------



## valeriec80

Thanks, Texas Girl. I completely blanked on sending info to you, too. You are awesome!!


----------



## TexasGirl

I have a pretty little graphic if anyone posts things like this on FB.


----------



## mepatterson

I just finished the draft for the first in my planned series of NA sci-fi space adventure novels. It's a bit '90s cyberpunk meets space opera with a 'dark universe' feel. The book will be titled _Song and Signal_ and the cover art is in my sig. Big art is here and teaser blog post I did is on ye olde author blogge. (cover art is the entire piece of artwork for the physical book, minus the spine and back copy, in case you're wondering why it looks so empty)

Hope sci-fi and NA fans here will want to check it out and gimme some feedback when it releases this summer!


----------



## TexasGirl

I wanted to thank all of you who helped with my new release! You are AWESOME!


I'll still be snagging books from this thread and posting them as I go along. I know Elle's and Cassia's books also came out today!


----------



## 54706

Yes, my book came out yesterday actually. I'm on vacation so my promotion machine is not working like it should be.

If anyone wants to spread the word, I'd be grateful! Let me know you're doing it so I can return the favor. 

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Duality-Melancholia-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CL5O8JQ


----------



## TexasGirl

I'll send some things out tomorrow, Elle. I'm sure I've tapped everyone out for my own book.

I thought this was about the cutest post anyone has ever made for one of my books!

http://books-and-insomnia.blogspot.com/2013/05/passionpotion-giveaway.html


----------



## TexasGirl

Okay, Elle, make a purty graphic for Duality!

I like making these things...

It's been posted and tweeted and G+'d. I'll Facebook it tonight.


----------



## Kwalker

I posted Passion Potion on my facebook page, and I'll tweet it. (jumping in here late.) One of my buddies already said she'd give it a shot.

My characters are new adult age, but until the last in the series, there really isn't much of the adult part of new adult, so not sure how much it would appeal. But I'm happy to post your stuffs =)


----------



## TexasGirl

Kwalker, which series?

This is the time to hit me up, while everyone is jumping all over my pages and twitter feeds.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> Okay, Elle, make a purty graphic for Duality!
> 
> I like making these things...
> 
> It's been posted and tweeted and G+'d. I'll Facebook it tonight.


Wow!! Thank you so much!!! Awesome stuff. xoxo


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> Yes, my book came out yesterday actually. I'm on vacation so my promotion machine is not working like it should be.
> 
> If anyone wants to spread the word, I'd be grateful! Let me know you're doing it so I can return the favor.
> 
> Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Duality-Melancholia-Paranormal-Romance-ebook/dp/B00CL5O8JQ


Tweeted ya!


----------



## Kwalker

TexasGirl said:


> Kwalker, which series?
> 
> This is the time to hit me up, while everyone is jumping all over my pages and twitter feeds.


My series starts with Cornerstone (at least until the prequel arrives in June) It's characters range from 17-21
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009K6K4V0


----------



## TexasGirl

This is fun! Sales are building each day, have hit the category lists and sitting at 14K in the overall and climbing. Blog reviews starting to come in.

This is so dang stressful.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Has anyone written a NA with vampires?  I'm having a vampire party on my facebook page all of May to celebrate my stories The Vampire Affair part 1 and 2, which are paranormal NA, and would love to feature some of you. 

Let me know.


----------



## Kwalker

Thanks =)
I'm hoping to actually get to read Passion Potion tonight, it is taunting me from the front of my kindle carousel. 

I really *want* to write NA with vampires, and I've got a story partially outlined, but that's as far as I've gotten.

I'm going to dig back through this thread for more nifty images to pin on pinterest too.


----------



## TexasGirl

Vivi_Anna said:


> Has anyone written a NA with vampires? I'm having a vampire party on my facebook page all of May to celebrate my stories The Vampire Affair part 1 and 2, which are paranormal NA, and would love to feature some of you.
> 
> Let me know.


I was looking through the Paranormal romance Kindle top 100 to see what was above and below me and there were TONS of vampires.

Surely some of those authors are here on KB! Maybe start a new thread on it.


----------



## 54706

JanneCO said:


> Tweeted ya!


Thank you! Do you have anything special you want tweeted?


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> I'll send some things out tomorrow, Elle. I'm sure I've tapped everyone out for my own book.
> 
> I thought this was about the cutest post anyone has ever made for one of my books!
> 
> http://books-and-insomnia.blogspot.com/2013/05/passionpotion-giveaway.html


You're right! Super cute. I love bloggers especially who take the time to do things like this.


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> Thank you! Do you have anything special you want tweeted?


I have a cover reveal on Monday, I'll put up a link when it goes live.  Thanks!


----------



## teashopgirl

I just posted Deanna's image for PP on my FB page. I'll do Elle's a bit later today.


----------



## TexasGirl

Aren't those images super fun for that?

What's your latest book, Teashop?


----------



## teashopgirl

My latest book is a travel guide to LEGOLAND California.  Unfortunately not NA at all. I'm working on a full-time curriculum project through June, but hope to get cracking on some new YA or NA fiction this summer. Thanks for asking!


----------



## TexasGirl

But yanno, you never know. I have an "Adult Lego Party" pinterest page I did after hosting a lego party for my husband's 40th. It's now a very popular board. So I'll pin your book to it. I mean, hello, Lego fans searching for Lego parties are prolly gonna be interested in Legoland, kids or no kids!


----------



## teashopgirl

TexasGirl said:


> But yanno, you never know. I have an "Adult Lego Party" pinterest page I did after hosting a lego party for my husband's 40th. It's now a very popular board. So I'll pin your book to it. I mean, hello, Lego fans searching for Lego parties are prolly gonna be interested in Legoland, kids or no kids!


It's true, legos are awesome no matter what age you are!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> I have a pretty little graphic if anyone posts things like this on FB.


I posted Passion Potion on my FB.


----------



## TexasGirl

Linda, you're on my list! I'll put together some things in the next day or two.

Had a bit of a crisis on my hands today. Life ain't so easy at the moment, but I keep chugging.


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Linda, you're on my list! I'll put together some things in the next day or two.
> 
> Had a bit of a crisis on my hands today. Life ain't so easy at the moment, but I keep chugging.


aww, thank you!

I hope life gets better for you soon. (hugs!)


----------



## 56139

Got your book in the mail, Deanna! Thank you!

And I've been seeing these promo graphics all over Facebook, so I made two for my upcoming release.


----------



## TexasGirl

Gorgeous! Posted the first one to my Tumblr/Twitter.


----------



## 56139

Thank you!


----------



## Kwalker

Deanna - I hope your day gets better. ((hugs))

I stayed up late last night to finish Passion Potion. I adored it.

Janne - I posted the second to my facebook and I'll pin it too.


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> Deanna - I hope your day gets better. ((hugs))
> 
> I stayed up late last night to finish Passion Potion. I adored it.
> 
> Janne - I posted the second to my facebook and I'll pin it too.


Thanks Kelly!


----------



## TexasGirl

Kwalker said:


> Deanna - I hope your day gets better. ((hugs))
> 
> I stayed up late last night to finish Passion Potion. I adored it.


<3!

Thank you!

Today is a better day. (Ha! Had no choice but to be!)


----------



## 54706

@TexasGirl ...


Just saw this post on my Facebook wall about your book.  They bought it off a link on my page:

"I really enjoyed the book, give it a try people. Was a fun and different take on witches/enchanters."


----------



## TexasGirl

Aww, sweet! Thank you for sharing, Elle!


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> Got your book in the mail, Deanna! Thank you!
> 
> And I've been seeing these promo graphics all over Facebook, so I made two for my upcoming release.


Posted this on my FB pages.


----------



## 56139

Thanks, Linda! I see your book all over today! I have it scheduled for Sunday on my blog.

If you guys have a chance to share this FB post, I'd appreciate it!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=462411033838140&set=a.367321643347080.88877.366778153401429&type=1


----------



## TexasGirl

Shared! (Under my real name.)


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> Shared! (Under my real name.)


Thanks Deanna!


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> Thanks, Linda! I see your book all over today! I have it scheduled for Sunday on my blog.
> 
> If you guys have a chance to share this FB post, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=462411033838140&set=a.367321643347080.88877.366778153401429&type=1


Thanks and I shared Losing Francesca on my FB. Looks awesome!


----------



## Kwalker

@TexasGirl the buddy of mine who said she'd give Passion Potion a try commented on my review of it that she also really enjoyed it.


----------



## TexasGirl

Awwww. I love you guys! <3

I was supposed to be working on my next NA and my critique group was expecting 20 pages of it tonight.

But things are going so horribly wrong with my daughter with epilepsy (we have to check her into the children's hospital next week) that I just couldn't do it, so I started my third Troubled Tween book, which has her on the cover, instead. Those books don't sell very well and I was going to drop them, but really, it's the only writing I can even get done right now.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> Awwww. I love you guys! <3
> 
> I was supposed to be working on my next NA and my critique group was expecting 20 pages of it tonight.
> 
> But things are going so horribly wrong with my daughter with epilepsy (we have to check her into the children's hospital next week) that I just couldn't do it, so I started my third Troubled Tween book, which has her on the cover, instead. Those books don't sell very well and I was going to drop them, but really, it's the only writing I can even get done right now.


Sorry to hear of your daughter's medical troubles. I hope it all works out okay. I'm sure your readers would understand delays.


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Awwww. I love you guys! <3
> 
> I was supposed to be working on my next NA and my critique group was expecting 20 pages of it tonight.
> 
> But things are going so horribly wrong with my daughter with epilepsy (we have to check her into the children's hospital next week) that I just couldn't do it, so I started my third Troubled Tween book, which has her on the cover, instead. Those books don't sell very well and I was going to drop them, but really, it's the only writing I can even get done right now.





TexasGirl said:


> Awwww. I love you guys! <3
> 
> I was supposed to be working on my next NA and my critique group was expecting 20 pages of it tonight.
> 
> But things are going so horribly wrong with my daughter with epilepsy (we have to check her into the children's hospital next week) that I just couldn't do it, so I started my third Troubled Tween book, which has her on the cover, instead. Those books don't sell very well and I was going to drop them, but really, it's the only writing I can even get done right now.


Sorry to hear about your daughter. Hugs!


----------



## LG Castillo

I made a graphic to advertise my sale on Amazon if anyone wants to post it on FB, Tumblr, etc. The link to the book is in my signature.


----------



## TexasGirl

Ha! I love that little 99 cent sticker on your siggie!

I'll get your new little graphic up.


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Ha! I love that little 99 cent sticker on your siggie!
> 
> I'll get your new little graphic up.


LOL! thanks!


----------



## H.M. Ward

Linda Castillo said:


> I made a graphic to advertise my sale on Amazon if anyone wants to post it on FB, Tumblr, etc. The link to the book is in my signature.


I pimped u Linda!

And TXGrl - I hope you guys are okay down there. Hope she's home soon.


----------



## LG Castillo

holly w. said:


> I pimped u Linda!
> 
> And TXGrl - I hope you guys are okay down there. Hope she's home soon.


Thanks, Holly!


----------



## TexasGirl

New graphic for Kelly! Posted to my Tumblr/Twitter.


----------



## Bruce Ehlenbeck

I have had my novel categorized as literary fiction, but I've recently learned about the New Adult category. The characters in the story fit in the New Adult age bracket, and relationships between young men and women are key aspects of the story's conflict. My cover isn't quite as exciting as others that are pictured on this thread. I've only just recently developed a blog so traffic there is minimal. Bottom line, I'm looking for a promotional boost, but I'm not sure I can match the "shares" one for one.

What are the next steps?
Bruce Ehlenbeck


----------



## H.M. Ward

Bruce Ehlenbeck said:


> I have had my novel categorized as literary fiction, but I've recently learned about the New Adult category. The characters in the story fit in the New Adult age bracket, and relationships between young men and women are key aspects of the story's conflict. My cover isn't quite as exciting as others that are pictured on this thread. I've only just recently developed a blog so traffic there is minimal. Bottom line, I'm looking for a promotional boost, but I'm not sure I can match the "shares" one for one.
> 
> What are the next steps?
> Bruce Ehlenbeck


The biggest--and I mean biggest--thing I did that helped my books sell was to put the right cover on the right book. I had several sleepers that weren't preforming and had nice covers, but they were a genre mismatch. As soon as I changed them, they had more sales than I could shake a really big stick at. One hit the NYT bestseller list. Fixing the cover is #1 imho.


----------



## Kwalker

Ooooh! I love that Deanna!


----------



## TexasGirl

Kwalker said:


> Ooooh! I love that Deanna!


Ha! So I *thought* I was going to skim the book for a good quote, then two hours later realized I was READING!!! And I had a lot of work to get done!

Darn you, KWalker! 

I'm texting you at 3 a.m. when I am STILL up reading your book!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> New graphic for Kelly! Posted to my Tumblr/Twitter.


Ooh, I love this! Posted to my FB and downloaded myself a copy. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## 54706

Here's a big promo event I'm putting on. Come join me!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,150555.0.html


----------



## Kwalker

Aww Deanna that's awesome =)

I thought you'd just snagged it from the back of the book, since I think it shows on Amazon because I used that section for the back cover and at one point that whole bit was floating around as an excerpt. I realize now I paired it down though, and cut most of it.

I've also got it on the swag page of my site, on desktop wallpapers. Can you tell it was my favorite? http://www.kellywalkerauthor.com/Swag.php


----------



## TexasGirl

Fellow NAers, this has been a seriously fun thread. Here's what I love most of all:

The also bots.

I'm seeing Elle's Duality, Linda's Lash, Mimi's For You, and Claire's Deliberate Mistake. I'm betting Cornerstone will appear soon since I just started pushing. This means we did a great job cross-promoting each other!

I <3 all of you!

I have a small promo today as I finish out the 99 cent sale. Then I'm running a BookBub on my older title that has chapter one of Passion Potion at the back and hope to see cross sales. That's in June.

I already have about 1500 people a day seeing and interacting with my new page for my new NA Forever Innocent, which is under my real name. I've been running contests to name the main characters. I'm booking everything way ahead of time on this go 'round. It'll be in October. I'm about to set up a private group to help me with the spoilers and secrets in the book, and the members will become my street team for it. I'm excited!

Things are going well!


----------



## Daizie

Congrats! That's great cross promo.


----------



## Kwalker

I think the street team idea sounds so cool! I think it's incredible you're already seeing so much traffic. 

Half the time my facebook page feels like a graveyard. I offer to give out ARCs and stuff and I get zero responses. 
I'm supposed to release Broken Stone on May 31st, and I've started setting up a blog tour to promo the series overall.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> Fellow NAers, this has been a seriously fun thread. Here's what I love most of all:
> 
> The also bots.
> 
> I'm seeing Elle's Duality, Linda's Lash, Mimi's For You, and Claire's Deliberate Mistake. I'm betting Cornerstone will appear soon since I just started pushing. This means we did a great job cross-promoting each other!
> 
> I <3 all of you!
> 
> I have a small promo today as I finish out the 99 cent sale. Then I'm running a BookBub on my older title that has chapter one of Passion Potion at the back and hope to see cross sales. That's in June.
> 
> I already have about 1500 people a day seeing and interacting with my new page for my new NA Forever Innocent, which is under my real name. I've been running contests to name the main characters. I'm booking everything way ahead of time on this go 'round. It'll be in October. I'm about to set up a private group to help me with the spoilers and secrets in the book, and the members will become my street team for it. I'm excited!
> 
> Things are going well!


That is so cool!! Good job, girls.

I hope you'll join the massive giveaway I'm hosting. I promise you'll get more readers and more reviews too.


----------



## TexasGirl

Something pretty if you're pimping Linda's book!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Something pretty if you're pimping Linda's book!













This is so awesome! Thank you, Deanna! I love the line you used. I read it and I still can't believe I wrote it.


----------



## Kwalker

That is fabulous =)


----------



## TexasGirl

I still think it's hilarious that I read Kelly's entire book only to pick out the same quote she'd used on her own swag.

I was hoping people would be pulling quotes so I could use popular stuff, but readers don't seem to do that for all genres or all books. Thankfully I read fast as I read Elle's, Kelly's, and Linda's books all this week!


----------



## Kwalker

Deanna,

I've noticed people don't pull quotes much either. I don't know how to put a quote on GoodReads, but I do share them from my kindle when I'm reading.

I actually think I shared one from Passion Potion while I was reading it. But it doesn't show up on the book's amazon page yet or the kindle.amazon page either. I wonder if they take a while to show up.

*** edit: Hmm, but I was able to find it from digging on my own facebook page for the link. Odd.

https://kindle.amazon.com/work/passion-potion-paranormal-enchanters-ebook/B00CKD8SDG/B00CKXWIHI/posts


----------



## TexasGirl

Interesting. Maybe they changed how they are shared. If you go to my *other* book by the same pen name as Passion Potion, you'll see tons of highlights there (including some I wish weren't there--that had typos before I got it edited.)

Or maybe you won't. We knew the "Highlights" feature was an A-B marketing plan by Amazon and not everyone can see them.

Of all the products that would SHOW highlights, it would be the one where a reader decided to highlight a typo...sigh.


----------



## Kwalker

That's actually why I don't make my Highlights automatically public. I'd look like quite the witch, since highlight typos in a lot of what read so I can pass along what I find to authors I'm friendly with.

I'd hate for them to show on book pages though.


----------



## TexasGirl

I pay a very expensive editor now, but she's super good. (Of course, I still have to sell 1800 more books to pay for her...)


----------



## Kwalker

I didn't notice any =)

I'm hoping that is 1800 at the 99c price point?


----------



## TexasGirl

Hee hee, yes. I will take it off sale on the 20th, and then I'll just be marking time until I do a BookBub ad on the other book by that pen name, which has a chapter of Passion Potion in it. At that point PP will be $2.99 and it will only take 250 or so copies to pay for her. 

She's worth it. I can never get rid of those old highlights or the comments about editing on the other book. I thought the book was pretty clean (I used to be a professional editor for a textbook company!) but they say you can't edit your own stuff. It's true!


----------



## 56139

Hey guys...

TRAGIC released this weekend, if you've got a chance can you share this FB link?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294745644004142&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1


----------



## 13893

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> TRAGIC released this weekend, if you've got a chance can you share this FB link?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294745644004142&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1


shared on my author page.


----------



## valeriec80

Shared.


----------



## Kwalker

Shared as well =)


----------



## 56139

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!    You guys are awesome!


----------



## TexasGirl

Done!


----------



## Just Another Writer

Shared on twitter since I don't have many facebook fans at the moment


----------



## H.M. Ward

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> TRAGIC released this weekend, if you've got a chance can you share this FB link?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294745644004142&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1


Posted u on my FB page. I <3 that cover!!! Totally going to buy it. Screw that. Sending it to my kindle now.

I liked u page, too!


----------



## 56139

Thanks you guys!  You know what's funny Holly - I made that stupid cover myself.    I spent exactly four hours on the ebook version.


----------



## H.M. Ward

JanneCO said:


> Thanks you guys! You know what's funny Holly - I made that stupid cover myself.  I spent exactly four hours on the ebook version.


Dude, it's bitchin! <3 <3 <3

Here's my next NA novel. Ladies, don't lick your screen.


----------



## Kwalker

Yum!


----------



## 56139

holly w. said:


> Dude, it's bitchin! <3 <3 <3
> 
> Here's my next NA novel. Ladies, don't lick your screen.


I saw that today on FB! Love it! He's so...smooth!


----------



## LG Castillo

holly w. said:


> Dude, it's bitchin! <3 <3 <3
> 
> Here's my next NA novel. Ladies, don't lick your screen.


Wow!


----------



## TexasGirl

THAT'll get some downloads!


----------



## H.M. Ward

lol. Thanks!


----------



## 54706

My next project, TBP at the end of June. I am SO excited. The idea came to me in a sleep-induced haze.

Title: *SHINE NOT BURN*










IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS.

_I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much._

Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


----------



## Daizie

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> TRAGIC released this weekend, if you've got a chance can you share this FB link?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294745644004142&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1


Congrats! I do not have an author page yet, but I shared on my profile: Sarah Darlene Miller.


----------



## Daizie

ellecasey said:


> My next project, TBP at the end of June. I am SO excited. The idea came to me in a sleep-induced haze.
> 
> Title: *SHINE NOT BURN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS.
> 
> _I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much._
> 
> Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


That sounds cute.


----------



## Kwalker

Looks awesome Elle! Can't wait.


----------



## KerryT2012

holly w. said:


> Dude, it's bitchin! <3 <3 <3
> 
> Here's my next NA novel. Ladies, don't lick your screen.


Trying not to, but it is so hard.


----------



## KerryT2012

holly w. said:


> I thought it would be helpful to know who else has an NA book coming out, and who is interested in doing cross promos. We could trade blurbs, teasers, cover reveals, chapter inserts, etc. If you have other ideas, feel free to post.
> 
> If you have something coming out, post the cover pic, genre, and description. We can see if we can match up.
> 
> I have this one next month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description (so far):
> 
> *A new adult romance novel by New York Times & USA Today Bestselling Author H.M. Ward*
> 
> OK, I just blogged it, facebook and Twittered it:
> http://kerrytaylor74.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/new-release-by-h-m-ward/
> 
> Sidney ran away. That's it. No glorious back story. No claim to fame. No unchecked ambition. She moved over 2,000 miles away from her family, away from her past. She's going to start over. But she can't. The past hovers over her like a dark shadow. Sidney manages to get by. She finds her place, her friends, at this little university in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Everything is fine, until he comes along.
> 
> One blind date goes wrong and screws up everything. Peter isn't who he seems. Blinded by his charm, Sidney never sees the secrets he's hiding behind those beautiful eyes.
> 
> _Genre: New Adult Romance Novel, approx. 325 pages_
> Yeah, that'll be reworked a million times.
> 
> Release Date: April 15
> Genre: New Adult (College) Contemporary Romance
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/demonkissed
> Estimated fan base size: ~70K
> Credits (awards or bestseller status): NYT & USA Today Bestseller
> Blog: http://blog.demonkissed.com
> 
> If you have something coming up and want to cross promo, post. Let's try and help each other out.


----------



## KerryT2012

New Release:
Wingin' It
http://www.amazon.com/Wingin-It-ebook/dp/B00CYL296G

Amy's sugar daddy leaves town leaving her penniless and possibly jobless. She sets out on a mission to find a new sugar daddy with the aid of her girlfriends.
Her girlfriends consist of Annie and Lori. Lori believes the best place to find one is in an Old People´s home, "Just make out you´re visiting a relative, you will score eventually."
Annie believes "It is all about the red carpet. Fame and fortune. The better you look, the men just keep on coming".
Does she find a new Sugar Daddy?
Will Amy grow up and take responsibility of her daughter?
Or will she continue in life just wingin´it?


----------



## KerryT2012

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> TRAGIC released this weekend, if you've got a chance can you share this FB link?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294745644004142&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1


Love the cover, I just put it on my blog, ft and tweeted:
http://kerrytaylor74.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/new-release/


----------



## KerryT2012

Linda Castillo said:


> Thanks and I shared Losing Francesca on my FB. Looks awesome!


Just promoted, with blog - fb and twitter:
http://kerrytaylor74.wordpress.com/2013/05/24/new-release-2/


----------



## dotx

Sarwah2012 said:


> New Release:
> Wingin' It
> http://www.amazon.com/Wingin-It-ebook/dp/B00CYL296G
> 
> Amy's sugar daddy leaves town leaving her penniless and possibly jobless. She sets out on a mission to find a new sugar daddy with the aid of her girlfriends.
> Her girlfriends consist of Annie and Lori. Lori believes the best place to find one is in an Old People´s home, "Just make out you´re visiting a relative, you will score eventually."
> Annie believes "It is all about the red carpet. Fame and fortune. The better you look, the men just keep on coming".
> Does she find a new Sugar Daddy?
> Will Amy grow up and take responsibility of her daughter?
> Or will she continue in life just wingin´it?


This can't be NA, right?


----------



## Alex Owens

ellecasey said:


> My next project, TBP at the end of June. I am SO excited. The idea came to me in a sleep-induced haze.
> 
> Title: *SHINE NOT BURN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS.
> 
> _I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much._
> 
> Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


Love the cover (and the hazy quality to it) and the blurb sounds killer too 

I'll keep an eye out for this one!


----------



## TexasGirl

Elle's writing Farm Lit, just like Passive Voice said to!


----------



## 54706

I've been a farm lit fan from waaaay back. My life is farm lit. 

Nice to see I'm on a trend while it's still a trend. I'm usually the last one on the bus.



Kpfowler said:


> Love the cover (and the hazy quality to it) and the blurb sounds killer too
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for this one!


Thank you! I did it my very own self (even the haze). I am tickled pink about it.


----------



## TexasGirl

Since we're all chatty, I have a question for you NA authors.

I'm working on my new one, and I have this nasty habit of writing sweet, sensitive boys.

Should I force him to be a little more alpha? And should he have gotten lots of "experience" in the time he and the main girl were apart (they are together in high school until tragedy separates them. They run into each other again in college.)

I had them both giving up relationships in their time apart, but maybe the guy shouldn't.

I'm in early character development stages, so I can still shift them around a bit before they turn into real people and I just have to write what they tell me.


----------



## 56139

Daizie said:


> Congrats! I do not have an author page yet, but I shared on my profile: Sarah Darlene Miller.


Thank you!


----------



## 56139

Sarwah2012 said:


> New Release:
> Wingin' It
> http://www.amazon.com/Wingin-It-ebook/dp/B00CYL296G
> 
> Amy's sugar daddy leaves town leaving her penniless and possibly jobless. She sets out on a mission to find a new sugar daddy with the aid of her girlfriends.
> Her girlfriends consist of Annie and Lori. Lori believes the best place to find one is in an Old People´s home, "Just make out you´re visiting a relative, you will score eventually."
> Annie believes "It is all about the red carpet. Fame and fortune. The better you look, the men just keep on coming".
> Does she find a new Sugar Daddy?
> Will Amy grow up and take responsibility of her daughter?
> Or will she continue in life just wingin´it?


Tweeted ya!


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> I've been a farm lit fan from waaaay back. My life is farm lit.
> 
> Nice to see I'm on a trend while it's still a trend. I'm usually the last one on the bus.


Yeah, I live farm lit! Losing Francesca is set on a farm, a show barn in Ohio. I have a degree in equine science, so my books almost always sneak in a horse.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> Since we're all chatty, I have a question for you NA authors.
> 
> I'm working on my new one, and I have this nasty habit of writing sweet, sensitive boys.
> 
> Should I force him to be a little more alpha? And should he have gotten lots of "experience" in the time he and the main girl were apart (they are together in high school until tragedy separates them. They run into each other again in college.)
> 
> I had them both giving up relationships in their time apart, but maybe the guy shouldn't.
> 
> I'm in early character development stages, so I can still shift them around a bit before they turn into real people and I just have to write what they tell me.


Can I be totally crass and just say that there's not much sexy to me about a virgin or virgin-like boy. I like a bad boy with experience in my books. 

How about a love triangle? Good/nice boy and bad boy. I think you know who has to win in the end.


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> Can I be totally crass and just say that there's not much sexy to me about a virgin or virgin-like boy. I like a bad boy with experience in my books.
> 
> How about a love triangle? Good/nice boy and bad boy. I think you know who has to win in the end.


I've been known to go on anti-virgin tirades.. LOL.. ESPECIALLY in New Adult. For a while there every single title had a freaking 22 year old virgin, I almost exploded. They've moved away from that a little.

I make my dudes Hotty McMan-Whores who change their stripes for my not-as-experienced (but still NOT a virgin) heroines.


----------



## Alex Owens

JanneCO said:


> I make my dudes Hotty McMan-Whores who change their stripes for my not-as-experienced (but still NOT a virgin) heroines.


What she said. Plus, it adds an extra layer in the relationship since some women (not me! not me!) have been known to get their knickers in a twist in regards to ex-girlfriends. Even if they are ancient history. That seems more realistic than someone with no *past* IMO.

Plus, I'd like for a guy to know HOW to drive a car, before taking me around the racetrack


----------



## valeriec80

TexasGirl said:


> Since we're all chatty, I have a question for you NA authors.
> 
> I'm working on my new one, and I have this nasty habit of writing sweet, sensitive boys.
> 
> Should I force him to be a little more alpha? And should he have gotten lots of "experience" in the time he and the main girl were apart (they are together in high school until tragedy separates them. They run into each other again in college.)
> 
> I had them both giving up relationships in their time apart, but maybe the guy shouldn't.
> 
> I'm in early character development stages, so I can still shift them around a bit before they turn into real people and I just have to write what they tell me.


I think you should write what gets you going. But there does need to be some kind of conflict. Sweet, sensitive boys are kind of less drama-y, you know?


----------



## TexasGirl

There is so much conflict in the book, I don't need more, but I did realize that if the last time they had sex was with each other, then they are going to be stuck in high-school sex mode. NOT hawt. LOL.

I'll make it work. That's what we do.


----------



## Alex Owens

ellecasey said:


> Thank you! I did it my very own self (even the haze). I am tickled pink about it.


Great job then! You should be very happy with it. I tend to buy on cover alone sometimes... and I'd def take a look at that one!


----------



## Alex Owens

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys...
> 
> TRAGIC released this weekend, if you've got a chance can you share this FB link?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=294745644004142&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1


Shared on my QuirkyGurl media page!


----------



## 56139

Kpfowler said:


> Shared on my QuirkyGurl media page!


TY! If you need some pimpin' just let me know!


----------



## Kwalker

J. Anne 
<<<  I was also an equine major! (And I usually sneak in a horse or three.)


----------



## H.M. Ward

TexasGirl said:


> Since we're all chatty, I have a question for you NA authors.
> 
> I'm working on my new one, and I have this nasty habit of writing sweet, sensitive boys.
> 
> Should I force him to be a little more alpha? And should he have gotten lots of "experience" in the time he and the main girl were apart (they are together in high school until tragedy separates them. They run into each other again in college.)
> 
> I had them both giving up relationships in their time apart, but maybe the guy shouldn't.
> 
> I'm in early character development stages, so I can still shift them around a bit before they turn into real people and I just have to write what they tell me.


Alpha male is easier to write b/c the guy is a walking disaster and naturally creates conflict. You can make a good guy love interest, but it starts to get more complicated. There still needs to be something compelling about him to rein readers in and hold interest.

My ARRANGEMENT series has alpha nut-job. DAMAGED has a good guy that's working his way through crap. Top top it off, I made them brothers, b/c why not? lol.


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> J. Anne
> <<< I was also an equine major! (And I usually sneak in a horse or three.)


What school did you go to? That's so weird, I've never met another equine major outside my classmates.  It was so much fun though, I loved college!


----------



## Kwalker

JanneCO said:


> What school did you go to? That's so weird, I've never met another equine major outside my classmates.  It was so much fun though, I loved college!


I went to Delaware Valley College. Honestly? I hated it and I dropped out after a year. I couldn't reconcile what I loved about horses, with the way the school was run. It was 100% about appearances, and it broke my heart. They were only allowed outside for an hour each day, and if they started romping and playing at all, they were brought in so they wouldn't risk injuring themselves. I understand they were valuable, but they weren't allowed to just be horses.

I got tired of being responsible for standing in the barn aisle for 6+ hours once a month for a care-horse inspection where I was graded on how white a washcloth remained after being rubbed over his coat.

Plus, I was in a car accident that left me on crutches for a lot of the semester, which meant I couldn't ride, and I couldn't muck stalls, so I was going to have to repeat classes. My classmates were already so snooty ( you know the type I'm sure, they abound in the horse world ) that it all compounded and I decided to take a year off to look for other schools. I ended up getting married and having kids and life went on and I never went back.


----------



## Alex Owens

JanneCO said:


> TY! If you need some pimpin' just let me know!


The only thing that I have that qualifies as NA would be my new Crow series (in siggy). Kill Me is decidedly, ahem, more mature.

The first two episodes of Crow have only been out a few days, and I've done virtually no promo, which explains why my also-viewed's are all over the darn place. It's New Adult Fantasy w/ some romance. My MC Cassiopeia "Pia" Alexander is a college student by day and Vet Tech in an Animal ER by night, and she's struggling with how she fits into the adult world. The guy I've paired Pia with is... different. Think big black wings and a duty to escort his ward's souls on to their next incarnations. 

If you think it would fit with your audience, let me know what you'll need and I'll provide 

Also, to everyone else: I've been neglecting my blog lately, so I'm up for posting anything you guys would like to get out there. Cover reveals, new releases, old releases, guest posts, etc. Currently my site only gets 50-100 views per day (told you I've been a slacker!) but every post gets automatically tweeted and sent straight to my FB page as well. My only issue with posting is any kind of giveaway widget, as Wordpress doesn't like stuff like that. I've covered just about every genre out there on my site-- paranormal, fantasy, literary, romance, mystery, thriller, etc.

My main site is http://www.quirkygurl.com
Author site is http://authoralexowens.blogspot.com
Twitter handle is @imaquirkygurl
Email: [email protected]


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> I went to Delaware Valley College. Honestly? I hated it and I dropped out after a year. I couldn't reconcile what I loved about horses, with the way the school was run. It was 100% about appearances, and it broke my heart. They were only allowed outside for an hour each day, and if they started romping and playing at all, they were brought in so they wouldn't risk injuring themselves. I understand they were valuable, but they weren't allowed to just be horses.
> 
> I got tired of being responsible for standing in the barn aisle for 6+ hours once a month for a care-horse inspection where I was graded on how white a washcloth remained after being rubbed over his coat.
> 
> Plus, I was in a car accident that left me on crutches for a lot of the semester, which meant I couldn't ride, and I couldn't muck stalls, so I was going to have to repeat classes. My classmates were already so snooty ( you know the type I'm sure, they abound in the horse world ) that it all compounded and I decided to take a year off to look for other schools. I ended up getting married and having kids and life went on and I never went back.


Oh, that sucks. I went to Colorado State. It was awesome and most of it was reproduction and nutrition research. I did a crap load of research projects. (And I got to take show jumping and foal management as electives!) Plus we had the vet school right there, I worked in the equine neonatal unit. I hated that part, it was very sad when the foals died.


----------



## 56139

Kpfowler said:


> The only thing that I have that qualifies as NA would be my new Crow series (in siggy). Kill Me is decidedly, ahem, more mature.
> 
> The first two episodes of Crow have only been out a few days, and I've done virtually no promo, which explains why my also-viewed's are all over the darn place. It's New Adult Fantasy w/ some romance. My MC Cassiopeia "Pia" Alexander is a college student by day and Vet Tech in an Animal ER by night, and she's struggling with how she fits into the adult world. The guy I've paired Pia with is... different. Think big black wings and a duty to escort his ward's souls on to their next incarnations.
> 
> If you think it would fit with your audience, let me know what you'll need and I'll provide
> 
> Also, to everyone else: I've been neglecting my blog lately, so I'm up for posting anything you guys would like to get out there. Cover reveals, new releases, old releases, guest posts, etc. Currently my site only gets 50-100 views per day (told you I've been a slacker!) but every post gets automatically tweeted and sent straight to my FB page as well. My only issue with posting is any kind of giveaway widget, as Wordpress doesn't like stuff like that. I've covered just about every genre out there on my site-- paranormal, fantasy, literary, romance, mystery, thriller, etc.
> 
> My main site is http://www.quirkygurl.com
> Author site is http://authoralexowens.blogspot.com
> Twitter handle is @imaquirkygurl
> Email: [email protected]


emailing you...


----------



## Kwalker

JanneCO said:


> Oh, that sucks. I went to Colorado State. It was awesome and most of it was reproduction and nutrition research. I did a crap load of research projects. (And I got to take show jumping and foal management as electives!) Plus we had the vet school right there, I worked in the equine neonatal unit. I hated that part, it was very sad when the foals died.


That was one of the schools I looked at, but I ended up deciding to stick closer to home. Sounds like I would have been much better off there.

Show jumping was more like a staple for us, as well as show management, dressage, etc. I can imagine what a mixed blessing that must have been - A neonatal unit sounds incredible cool and incredibly heartbreaking all at once. We did have a breeding farm on campus ( and it was a lot more fun and a lot more laid back )


----------



## Alex Owens

JanneCO said:


> emailing you...


Fabulous! I just responded. Thanks so much!

And to the rest talking about horses, I'm jealous! I've been riding since I was ten (eons ago) and I always wanted to go to school for that. Then my husband happened :0-)

I did end up working as a vet tech in an Animal ER for almost a decade before moving back to Va. Now I've got a daughter who's starting to ride, a house on five acres and a hankering to buy another horse! (I haven't owned one since my Arab passed away several years ago.) It's so bad that I'm dreaming of riding when I sleep. I may have to write something around horses to get a temporary fix!


----------



## 13893

Kwalker said:


> I went to Delaware Valley College. Honestly? I hated it and I dropped out after a year. I couldn't reconcile what I loved about horses, with the way the school was run. It was 100% about appearances, and it broke my heart. They were only allowed outside for an hour each day, and if they started romping and playing at all, they were brought in so they wouldn't risk injuring themselves. I understand they were valuable, but they weren't allowed to just be horses.
> 
> I got tired of being responsible for standing in the barn aisle for 6+ hours once a month for a care-horse inspection where I was graded on how white a washcloth remained after being rubbed over his coat.
> 
> Plus, I was in a car accident that left me on crutches for a lot of the semester, which meant I couldn't ride, and I couldn't muck stalls, so I was going to have to repeat classes. My classmates were already so snooty ( you know the type I'm sure, they abound in the horse world ) that it all compounded and I decided to take a year off to look for other schools. I ended up getting married and having kids and life went on and I never went back.


I want to read this book! (hint-hint)


----------



## Anna K

TexasGirl said:


> Elle's writing Farm Lit, just like Passive Voice said to!


Wait... Farm lit is in?! My NA wip in progress might actually be trendy . I've been two years behind the trends for all my other novels. It would be so nice to be part of the trend. You really can't predict what's going to be hot, can you?


----------



## valeriec80

LKRigel said:


> I want to read this book! (hint-hint)


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## NoCat

I don't have an NA novel ready yet (working on some things, so hopefully by end of summer I'll get my NA pen name going, since I love to read this genre), but I wanted to de-lurk myself in this thread and let ya'll know that ya'll are costing me many monies and hours of time.  And yet, I don't mind. This thread is dangerous for my one-click habit.


----------



## 56139

Kpfowler said:


> Fabulous! I just responded. Thanks so much!
> 
> And to the rest talking about horses, I'm jealous! I've been riding since I was ten (eons ago) and I always wanted to go to school for that. Then my husband happened :0-)
> 
> I did end up working as a vet tech in an Animal ER for almost a decade before moving back to Va. Now I've got a daughter who's starting to ride, a house on five acres and a hankering to buy another horse! (I haven't owned one since my Arab passed away several years ago.) It's so bad that I'm dreaming of riding when I sleep. I may have to write something around horses to get a temporary fix!


Your post is up and your book sounds cool! Hopefully you get good download numbers!  http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/05/free-today-crow-episode-one-by-alex.html


----------



## Alex Owens

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've liked, tweeted, Facebooked the link.

Downloads are slowly coming in... not like they used to on a free day, but it's been enough to get the book into the Romance > New Adult sub category at #30. If it scrambles up the also-bots to a selection more fitting with the book I'll be happy though. The covers aren't the best, but I plan to make the collection cover more in-keeping with the genre (inspired by the fabulous covers on this thread-- And those awesome banners you guys have as teasers.) I played with making one last night... but since I haven't bought any stock images for this series yet, I had to recycle a couple from another cover  What do you guys think?


----------



## KerryT2012

JanneCO said:


> Tweeted ya!


Perfect appreciate it. Have a good holiday


----------



## TexasGirl

Kpfowler said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Alex Owens

TexasGirl said:


> Love it!


Thanks! I'm not sure why this one is pixelated... it shows up a lot cleaner elsewhere. Photobucket's issue prob.

Let me know if you have anything you'd like to promote on my site  and have a great holiday weekend!


----------



## TexasGirl

Kpfowler said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure why this one is pixelated... it shows up a lot cleaner elsewhere. Photobucket's issue prob.
> 
> Let me know if you have anything you'd like to promote on my site  and have a great holiday weekend!


Put it on my Tumblr, which feeds directly into my Twitter and Facebook and all da places.

Hope you get lots of downloads!


----------



## Kwalker

valeriec80 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Hmm... crap... wheels are turning...

Another one to add to my t-b-w pile =)

It might be creepy to write something so close to truth though.

I actually read something that really reminded me of it a lot lately, called Silent Harmony.


----------



## 13893

Kpfowler said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! I've liked, tweeted, Facebooked the link.
> 
> Downloads are slowly coming in... not like they used to on a free day, but it's been enough to get the book into the Romance > New Adult sub category at #30. If it scrambles up the also-bots to a selection more fitting with the book I'll be happy though. The covers aren't the best, but I plan to make the collection cover more in-keeping with the genre (inspired by the fabulous covers on this thread-- And those awesome banners you guys have as teasers.) I played with making one last night... but since I haven't bought any stock images for this series yet, I had to recycle a couple from another cover  What do you guys think?


Love this.


----------



## Alex Owens

TexasGirl said:


> Put it on my Tumblr, which feeds directly into my Twitter and Facebook and all da places.
> 
> Hope you get lots of downloads!


Thanks for doing that! Dl's are slowly trickling in, but it's been enough to boost the book by over 4k in overall free rank, and up one more spot in the NA romance sub-cat, so I'm not complaining.

LK: Thanks! I've been meaning to tell you that I loved Give Me, and slathered reviews around for it


----------



## Just Another Writer

Kwalker said:


> I actually read something that really reminded me of it a lot lately, called Silent Harmony.


Was it good? I've been thinking about reading that.

I'm a horse person too! (you can see part of my handsome boy's face in my avatar) And also have a horse book lined up in my writing schedule!


----------



## Kwalker

Claire Svendsen said:


> Was it good? I've been thinking about reading that.
> 
> I'm a horse person too! (you can see part of my handsome boy's face in my avatar) And also have a horse book lined up in my writing schedule!


I'm going to be lazy and link to my review of it on Goodreads:http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/597568321

The short version? It could have been. But the 3rd person/present tense sections freaked me out and completely ruined it for me.


----------



## Just Another Writer

Kwalker said:


> I'm going to be lazy and link to my review of it on Goodreads:http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/597568321
> 
> The short version? It could have been. But the 3rd person/present tense sections freaked me out and completely ruined it for me.


Thanks  I'm often disappointed by horse books. I tend to have high expectations!


----------



## 54706

Put CROW up on my FB.  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## 13893

Kpfowler said:


> LK: Thanks! I've been meaning to tell you that I loved Give Me, and slathered reviews around for it


Ooh! You just gave me a thrill! I'm so happy...


----------



## Alex Owens

That's so nice of you to do Elle. Thank you!! Anything you need promoted, send it my way 

LK- glad to help! It really is a great book


----------



## Daizie

That is cute, KP. I don't have many FB peeps, but I will post anyway and tweet it. Good luck!


----------



## 13893

Kpfowler said:


> That's so nice of you to do Elle. Thank you!! Anything you need promoted, send it my way
> 
> LK- glad to help! It really is a great book


I posted your freebie on my FB author page.


----------



## Just Another Writer

Kpfowler said:


> Thanks for doing that! Dl's are slowly trickling in, but it's been enough to boost the book by over 4k in overall free rank, and up one more spot in the NA romance sub-cat, so I'm not complaining.


Downloaded a copy for myself and tweeted for you


----------



## Alex Owens

Aww, you guys are giving me the warm-fuzzies. Thanks so much for all your posting etc! 

Let me know when I can return the favor!


----------



## 56139

Hey guys, if you have a chance today, can you share and like my BOTD FB post over at ENT?

https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday/posts/10151674775836217

THANK YOU!


----------



## Daizie

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys, if you have a chance today, can you share and like my BOTD FB post over at ENT?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday/posts/10151674775836217
> 
> THANK YOU!


I got booted off FB, but I did tweet about it. Is your cover on Pinterest? I'll look for it and pin it.


----------



## 56139

Daizie said:


> I got booted off FB, but I did tweet about it. Is your cover on Pinterest? I'll look for it and pin it.


Yeah, it's right here! TY! http://pinterest.com/jahuss/ja-huss-books-and-shit/

How did you get booted off FB?


----------



## Daizie

JanneCO said:


> Yeah, it's right here! TY! http://pinterest.com/jahuss/ja-huss-books-and-[crap]/
> 
> How did you get booted off FB?


By using my pen name. It had me take this quiz to name friends, I had like 40, but it didn't pick pictures of the friends, but of any random thing in their profile picture box. Really? Who knows that stuff and keeps track of every little picture or cartoon their friends post? And I failed, so it locked me out.


----------



## Alex Owens

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys, if you have a chance today, can you share and like my BOTD FB post over at ENT?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday/posts/10151674775836217
> 
> THANK YOU!


Tweeted, FB'd (on two diff accounts) and G+'d - hope the exposure helps!


----------



## Kwalker

How it goes well for you! I liked it.


----------



## 13893

I FB'd it on my personal and author page. Have a fun day!


----------



## 56139

Thanks a bunch you guys. I had a big promo last weekend, and it was kind of a fluke, so I'm nervous that ENT won't work for me.  But I've got about 45 sales in the last two hours, so crossing my fingers.

That sucks Daizie!  I have no idea what my friends are doing on FB, I'd get booted if I had to take a quiz like that!


----------



## TexasGirl

When that happened to a friend of mine who had tried to log on in another country, we had to sit down side by side with two laptops and he'd bring up a picture, and I'd have to search through his friends and find it. It wasn't easy.


----------



## Daizie

I tried that, and it said I took too long.


----------



## TexasGirl

Yeah, I remember it being stressful. You could only miss so many and it was timed.

It's ridiculous. Another friend of mine had it happen on a day when everyone was changing their profile pictures to their Mothers for Mother's Day, and it was pointless to try.


----------



## valeriec80

Maybe you guys can share this facebook post for me for my new book Wuther?

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151415033070764&id=75550165763&comment_id=25886421&offset=0&total_comments=1

And here's a tweet to copy and paste as well:

Buy a contemporary NA retelling of Wuthering Heights! http://bit.ly/11YSyZ9 #newadult #newrelease #indie #emilybronte #wutheringheights RT

Thanks!!!


----------



## LG Castillo

valeriec80 said:


> Maybe you guys can share this facebook post for me for my new book Wuther?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151415033070764&id=75550165763&comment_id=25886421&offset=0&total_comments=1
> 
> And here's a tweet to copy and paste as well:
> 
> Buy a contemporary NA retelling of Wuthering Heights! http://bit.ly/11YSyZ9 #newadult #newrelease #indie #emilybronte #wutheringheights RT
> 
> Thanks!!!


Shared and tweeted!


----------



## 13893

Shared on my FB author page - this looks really interesting.


----------



## 54706

Hello fellow NA writers!

Exciting news (for me) ... I have a pre-order page of my newest NA Romance, SHINE NOT BURN up at Amazon. Would you mind sharing it to your Facebook walls and Twitter (and anywhere else you think might work)? I've priced the book at *only 99¢* for a limited time to drum up interest.

Thank you so much!!

Shine Not Burn



IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much. ... Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


----------



## LG Castillo

ellecasey said:


> Hello fellow NA writers!
> 
> Exciting news (for me) ... I have a pre-order page of my newest NA Romance, SHINE NOT BURN up at Amazon. Would you mind sharing it to your Facebook walls and Twitter (and anywhere else you think might work)? I've priced the book at *only 99¢* for a limited time to drum up interest.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Shine Not Burn
> 
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much. ... Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


ooh, this looks good. Shared on FB and twitter.


----------



## 54706

Thank you!


----------



## 13893

Shared on my author page. Very cool on the pre-order!


----------



## 54706

LKRigel said:


> Shared on my author page. Very cool on the pre-order!


Thank you! Yes, I'm psyched.


----------



## Alex Owens

ellecasey said:


> Hello fellow NA writers!
> 
> Exciting news (for me) ... I have a pre-order page of my newest NA Romance, SHINE NOT BURN up at Amazon. Would you mind sharing it to your Facebook walls and Twitter (and anywhere else you think might work)? I've priced the book at *only 99¢* for a limited time to drum up interest.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Shine Not Burn
> 
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much. ... Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


Shared on FB and Tweeted! I actually shared Dayla's share on FB before I came here and saw this  Good luck!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Facebooked your pre-order, Elle. Wishing you lots of expectant customers!


----------



## TexasGirl

Whoo hoo! Sending this out. I think I've posted it before, but now they can PRE-ORDER! Whoop whoop!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared.


----------



## 56139

valeriec80 said:


> Maybe you guys can share this facebook post for me for my new book Wuther?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151415033070764&id=75550165763&comment_id=25886421&offset=0&total_comments=1
> 
> And here's a tweet to copy and paste as well:
> 
> Buy a contemporary NA retelling of Wuthering Heights! http://bit.ly/11YSyZ9 #newadult #newrelease #indie #emilybronte #wutheringheights RT
> 
> Thanks!!!


Tweeted! I share later, just put something up.


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> Hello fellow NA writers!
> 
> Exciting news (for me) ... I have a pre-order page of my newest NA Romance, SHINE NOT BURN up at Amazon. Would you mind sharing it to your Facebook walls and Twitter (and anywhere else you think might work)? I've priced the book at *only 99¢* for a limited time to drum up interest.
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Shine Not Burn
> 
> 
> 
> IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much. ... Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


Tweeted, BTW - the girls in my promo group are all wondering how you get the pre-order stuff?


----------



## 54706

It gets offered to some authors by KDP. I don't know their criteria, but I assume it has to do with # of titles and/or volume.


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> It gets offered to some authors by KDP. I don't know their criteria, but I assume it has to do with # of titles and/or volume.


TY!


----------



## 54706

Serena Grey said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My book has been out on amazon for two days now, and I'd really like to get the news around.
> 
> Here's the cover....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the blurb..
> His voice is hoarse. "I am going to make love to you now." He says, "So if you want me to stop, tell me."
> 
> I shake my head frantically. If he stops at this point, I'll probably die.
> 
> Sophie Bennett has virtually no experience with men. Orphaned from birth, she's gone from living with her reclusive spinster aunt, to a sheltered education in a catholic boarding school. So nothing prepares her for David Preston. The intensely attractive business-man is entirely out of her league. Can she handle such a dangerous man, or is she in over her head?
> 
> Short Romance Novella: 11,000 words or 60 pages.
> 
> and here's the link
> http://www.amazon.com/Awakening-Dangerous-Man-1-ebook/dp/B00DAK1KYW
> 
> Would you guys mind sharing to your facebook, twitter, pinterest.. etc. Thanks


Is this NA? The reviews make it sound more erotic romance or just erotica.


----------



## TexasGirl

Serena Grey said:


> It's not erotica. I think it qualifies as NA because both characters are quite young. There are some sex scenes, though I'm not quite sure if that disqualifies it.


I can see the confusion. The cover is very much like the Alpha Male eroticas, not NA at all, where there is usually a young couple embracing. And the blurb, while mentioning a younger woman, talks about a "business man" which isn't typical NA either.

Might be a tough cross promote. I think it would go well for Summer's WTRAFSOG site though. It's a perfect fit for that.

http://submissions.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/


----------



## 13893

I'm nervous about it, but I'll out my pen name ... if anyone would care to share the link to my new NA romance, that would be wonderful. I experimented with serializing it. (I'm not sure yet what I think about that.) But the complete novel is available now.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DD1TJZU 
And here's the cover and blurb:











_They can heal each other's love scars, if only they can see past them. _

Nora Deven was seventeen when her family was killed in a brutal mass shooting. Now twenty-three, she's raised her niece by taking on massive student loans. When Nora's offered the chance to pay off her debt through a little benign corporate spying, she takes it--though the job may shatter the tenuous defenses she's built around her pain.

Tech genius J.D. Reider was a multimillionaire at eighteen. Now twenty-eight and worth billions, J.D.'s wealth hasn't shielded him from being scarred by love. Then J.D. meets Nora Deven, a fragile graduate student who could sabotage the biggest project in his company's history. But J.D.'s real fear is that Nora will destroy the fortress he's built around his heart.


----------



## LG Castillo

ENT is running my sale of my NA Paranormal Romance, Lash (Broken Angel) today.

I could use some help with making sure the ad is seen on their Facebook page.

I'm hoping some of you could go to the ENT FB page, scroll down and you'll see the book cover for Lash (Broken Angel). The link ends with 6730698.

Please Like and Share that link. This will really help get the posting to more people on FB.

Here's the ENT FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday?fref=ts

thanks a bunch!


----------



## 13893

Done, Linda. Have a fun ENT day!!


----------



## LG Castillo

LKRigel said:


> Done, Linda. Have a fun ENT day!!


thanks!


----------



## Rachel Hanna

Somehow I missed this when it was first posted, but I would LOVE to cross promote. I have a rabid Facebook fan base as well as small email list and Twitter fans. Here's my latest!










Blurb:

Sophie Morgan is a problem, or at least her parents think so. She is beyond the normal coming of age problems other eighteen year olds have, and her parents are tired of dealing with her issues. When they decide to send her to stay with her aunt and uncle on a ranch in Texas, she is fuming mad and sure that she can't and won't learn a thing from being around horses and manure all the time.

That is until she meets sexy Miller Rhodes. Straight laced but immensely hot, Miller rubs Sophie the wrong way from the start. But when he helps to save her from herself, a friendship starts to bloom. As the years pass, Miller changes and it will soon be Sophie's turn to save him right back.


----------



## 54706

LKRigel said:


> I'm nervous about it, but I'll out my pen name ... if anyone would care to share the link to my new NA romance, that would be wonderful. I experimented with serializing it. (I'm not sure yet what I think about that.) But the complete novel is available now.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DD1TJZU
> And here's the cover and blurb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _They can heal each other's love scars, if only they can see past them. _
> 
> Nora Deven was seventeen when her family was killed in a brutal mass shooting. Now twenty-three, she's raised her niece by taking on massive student loans. When Nora's offered the chance to pay off her debt through a little benign corporate spying, she takes it--though the job may shatter the tenuous defenses she's built around her pain.
> 
> Tech genius J.D. Reider was a multimillionaire at eighteen. Now twenty-eight and worth billions, J.D.'s wealth hasn't shielded him from being scarred by love. Then J.D. meets Nora Deven, a fragile graduate student who could sabotage the biggest project in his company's history. But J.D.'s real fear is that Nora will destroy the fortress he's built around his heart.


Shared!



Linda Castillo said:


> ENT is running my sale of my NA Paranormal Romance, Lash (Broken Angel) today.
> 
> I could use some help with making sure the ad is seen on their Facebook page.
> 
> I'm hoping some of you could go to the ENT FB page, scroll down and you'll see the book cover for Lash (Broken Angel). The link ends with 6730698.
> 
> Please Like and Share that link. This will really help get the posting to more people on FB.
> 
> Here's the ENT FB Page: https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday?fref=ts
> 
> thanks a bunch!


Shared!


----------



## Kwalker

LKRigel said:


> I'm nervous about it, but I'll out my pen name ... if anyone would care to share the link to my new NA romance, that would be wonderful. I experimented with serializing it. (I'm not sure yet what I think about that.) But the complete novel is available now.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DD1TJZU
> And here's the cover and blurb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _They can heal each other's love scars, if only they can see past them. _
> 
> Nora Deven was seventeen when her family was killed in a brutal mass shooting. Now twenty-three, she's raised her niece by taking on massive student loans. When Nora's offered the chance to pay off her debt through a little benign corporate spying, she takes it--though the job may shatter the tenuous defenses she's built around her pain.
> 
> Tech genius J.D. Reider was a multimillionaire at eighteen. Now twenty-eight and worth billions, J.D.'s wealth hasn't shielded him from being scarred by love. Then J.D. meets Nora Deven, a fragile graduate student who could sabotage the biggest project in his company's history. But J.D.'s real fear is that Nora will destroy the fortress he's built around his heart.


Posted =)
Any thoughts you want to share on serializing? I'm considering doing that with one I'm currently writing, but I'm hesitant because I know I personally prefer reading complete novels.


----------



## 13893

Thanks for the shares, everyone! I appreciate it so much.

Thoughts on serializing ... I think Holly would definitely have a more useful take on it, but here's my experience.

The goods - I like writing a serial. It goes faster, and it made me focus on plot points. Having "episodes" out generates more awareness of the story, just by virtue of having more opportunity for readers to see the books and sign up for the newsletter. 

The bads - The parts are more expensive than the whole. I did five parts, each for 99 cents. I priced the "box set" at 3.99. So that's awkward. 

Some people like series, and some don't. Now that it's out there, it's kind of weird to me. I'll try and make the first episode permafree eventually (it's in Select now, so I'm stuck for another couple of months. Drat!)

All in all, I'm glad I did it, but I don't know enough yet to know if I'll do it again.


----------



## dalya

LKRigel said:


> Thanks for the shares, everyone! I appreciate it so much.
> 
> Thoughts on serializing ... I think Holly would definitely have a more useful take on it, but here's my experience.
> 
> The goods - I like writing a serial. It goes faster, and it made me focus on plot points. Having "episodes" out generates more awareness of the story, just by virtue of having more opportunity for readers to see the books and sign up for the newsletter.
> 
> The bads - The parts are more expensive than the whole. I did five parts, each for 99 cents. I priced the "box set" at 3.99. So that's awkward.
> 
> Some people like series, and some don't. Now that it's out there, it's kind of weird to me. I'll try and make the first episode permafree eventually (it's in Select now, so I'm stuck for another couple of months. Drat!)
> 
> All in all, I'm glad I did it, but I don't know enough yet to know if I'll do it again.


My 5-part serial (boxed set) Borrowed Billionaire is my best seller. My New Adult book For You did really well on launch, but has settled to a much lower position on Amazon than the serial. Slightly different genres, of course, but because of my experiences, I'm currently writing a multi-novel series. It's what readers really want. They'll take the serial episodes, but they do want many novels in a series. It's just freakin' hard to write so much!!!! LOL. And I like to explore new ideas. I'm trying to blend both with my new series.


----------



## 13893

Dalya said:


> My 5-part serial (boxed set) Borrowed Billionaire is my best seller. My New Adult book For You did really well on launch, but has settled to a much lower position on Amazon than the serial. Slightly different genres, of course, but because of my experiences, I'm currently writing a multi-novel series. It's what readers really want. They'll take the serial episodes, but they do want many novels in a series. It's just freakin' hard to write so much!!!! LOL. And I like to explore new ideas. I'm trying to blend both with my new series.


It is fun being able to try new things. And yes, if you build a world people love, they want to come back to it. (ps: I just finished reading For You recently, and I liked it a lot.)


----------



## Daizie

I tweeted everyone.


----------



## 56139

LKRigel said:


> I'm nervous about it, but I'll out my pen name ... if anyone would care to share the link to my new NA romance, that would be wonderful. I experimented with serializing it. (I'm not sure yet what I think about that.) But the complete novel is available now.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DD1TJZU
> And here's the cover and blurb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _They can heal each other's love scars, if only they can see past them. _
> 
> Nora Deven was seventeen when her family was killed in a brutal mass shooting. Now twenty-three, she's raised her niece by taking on massive student loans. When Nora's offered the chance to pay off her debt through a little benign corporate spying, she takes it--though the job may shatter the tenuous defenses she's built around her pain.
> 
> Tech genius J.D. Reider was a multimillionaire at eighteen. Now twenty-eight and worth billions, J.D.'s wealth hasn't shielded him from being scarred by love. Then J.D. meets Nora Deven, a fragile graduate student who could sabotage the biggest project in his company's history. But J.D.'s real fear is that Nora will destroy the fortress he's built around his heart.


Tweeted ya!


----------



## CLStone

Everyone else having ENT days, too?

Mine's at: http://ereadernewstoday.com/more-ent-deals-for-6-14-13/6730734/

It's Young Adult and not New Adult, but the series (eventually) turns to New Adult. (Kids grow up! Who knew?)

Anyway, would love to do a blurb exchange or something with some other folks if anyone wants?


----------



## 13893

JanneCO said:


> Tweeted ya!


Thank you so much!


----------



## 56139

Dalya said:


> My 5-part serial (boxed set) Borrowed Billionaire is my best seller. My New Adult book For You did really well on launch, but has settled to a much lower position on Amazon than the serial. Slightly different genres, of course, but because of my experiences, I'm currently writing a multi-novel series. It's what readers really want. They'll take the serial episodes, but they do want many novels in a series. It's just freakin' hard to write so much!!!! LOL. And I like to explore new ideas. I'm trying to blend both with my new series.


I just had to tell you Dalya - your Stardust book blitz email went out last night from Giselle, and you and I were in the same one! (Manic Tour!) We had our own email to all the bloggers!  It was very special!


----------



## Alex Owens

jordinwilliams said:


> *Book comes out this Thursday June 20th! Bestseller here I come. Thanks everyone for any help.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description so far:
> 
> Life threw Elana a curveball...
> 
> Her mother died in Iowa and was left to fend for herself with an abusive and drunken father who could care less about her well being. After years of heartache and pain she graduated from high school and moved to Florida to go to college with her best friend Tiffany.
> 
> A new beginning...
> 
> That's where she met Jaxon. He was everything she didn't need. He was a cocky, tattooed, and a beer drinking musclehead. He was the type of guy that she normally would have avoided given her circumstances but when he offers her a bed to sleep on she can't say no.
> 
> She never thought that she would discover they weren't much different from one another and that he had his own secrets and scars he didn't want revealed to anyone...
> 
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jordin-Williams/360946550687776
> Blog: http://authorjordinwilliams.blogspot.com/
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/JordinBWilliams


Sounds great... and I love the cover. If you post links once the book goes live, and I'll try to come back and tweet and such for ya!


----------



## dalya

JanneCO said:


> I just had to tell you Dalya - your Stardust book blitz email went out last night from Giselle, and you and I were in the same one! (Manic Tour!) We had our own email to all the bloggers!  It was very special!


Really! I was a total last-minute booking, and I'm so pleased Giselle took on my crazypants launch. 

I just got my first wave of nervousness. When it's just me doing stuff, I'm fine. But when other people are helping or interested, eeeeeeeeps!

FWIW, I have been tracking the purchases from when I post other people's books to my pages. If it's a $2.99 book, there might be 3 purchases. For a $.99 sale book, maybe 9 purchases. The numbers are higher if I do a Promoted Post, but that costs money. So those are the rough results for a plain post, and my page has 2,800 Likes. I try to *not* post very much on there, because people signed up for my news and not a barrage of other books, but I do cross-promote other books. Please feel free to message me directly to share your launch, but know that my posts get "seen" by about half my Likers only because they haven't blocked me from their feed yet, so I don't share very much, but that's because I've put in a lot of $$ and time into growing that list. Please know that my post wouldn't do much more than 3-9 sales anyway. Posts on pages like WTRAFSOG are much better, because the subscribers want to hear from new authors.

What I'd recommend for all the New Adult Kboarders is that you start re-investing back into Facebook and run some ads to get more Likes on your page, in addition to links from all your stuff. It's the only way to get beyond the pool of people who are already Liking a hundred authors' pages from raffles, etc. and have a TBR list a mile long

If you look at our own lovely Miss Ward, superstar and awesome gal, she had close to 10k Likes on some of her pages before all the NYT fun. I'm not sure what she's at now, but she might be in danger of breaking Facebook, LOL.

There is more than one way to get a book up onto the charts. Paid ads, sales on lead-in books, blogger exposure, rafflecopter giveaways, Facebook presence, active street team, etc. You probably can't do everything plus write the books, but you can always do a little bit more with every book. I know I'm not that great at getting out on Goodreads and talking to people. And I don't post reviews. So I compensate by spending a bit more on paid ads.

For myself, I've tried to steer the boat into my Resistance. If I sense an inner reluctance to do something, to stick my neck out there, I try to get some research and do it. Why? Because the other self-pubbers feel the same Resistance. We are all not that different from each other. If I don't want to do something, that means they don't want to do it, so if I do it, I'm gaining ground.

Case in point: I didn't want to even be on Facebook. At all. But now I am, and I love the fans, and sure it takes up a bunch of time every day, but it's mostly fun and a girl can't write and revise *every* hour she's awake. I'm not Elle Casey goshdarnit. 

/End of post.


----------



## TexasGirl

Lovely points, Dalya!

And on Amazingly Broken -- your cover and blurb should be Exhibit A in Exactly What New Adult Is.

I'll post it when you have some linkies.


----------



## 54706

For those of you interested in sharing (maybe a second time, since I posted this before), here's a Facebook link you can just "Share" to your wall! You can like my page too if you want, right from there. 

https://www.facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor/posts/542973562427052?notif_t=like

It's for *SHINE NOT BURN*, my New Adult romance on pre-order right now for just 99¢. Publish date July 1.

Blurb:
IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much. ... Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


----------



## 54706

jordinwilliams said:


> *Book comes out this Thursday June 20th! Bestseller here I come. Thanks everyone for any help.*
> 
> Description so far:
> 
> Life threw Elana a curveball...
> 
> Her mother died in Iowa and was left to fend for herself with an abusive and drunken father who could care less about her well being. After years of heartache and pain she graduated from high school and moved to Florida to go to college with her best friend Tiffany.
> 
> A new beginning...
> 
> That's where she met Jaxon. He was everything she didn't need. He was a cocky, tattooed, and a beer drinking musclehead. He was the type of guy that she normally would have avoided given her circumstances but when he offers her a bed to sleep on she can't say no.
> 
> She never thought that she would discover they weren't much different from one another and that he had his own secrets and scars he didn't want revealed to anyone...
> 
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jordin-Williams/360946550687776
> Blog: http://authorjordinwilliams.blogspot.com/
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/JordinBWilliams


Do you have an ASIN yet? I'd like to post this puppy on my FB, but I need a link to the Amazon page. You said it would be up tomorrow, so I thought maaaaaybe you'd have the number already.


----------



## Alex Owens

ellecasey said:


> For those of you interested in sharing (maybe a second time, since I posted this before), here's a Facebook link you can just "Share" to your wall! You can like my page too if you want, right from there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor/posts/542973562427052?notif_t=like
> 
> It's for *SHINE NOT BURN*, my New Adult romance on pre-order right now for just 99¢. Publish date July 1.


Shared on QGM's FB page!



LKRigel said:


> I'm nervous about it, but I'll out my pen name ... if anyone would care to share the link to my new NA romance, that would be wonderful. I experimented with serializing it. (I'm not sure yet what I think about that.) But the complete novel is available now.
> 
> Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DD1TJZU
> And here's the cover and blurb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _They can heal each other's love scars, if only they can see past them. _
> 
> Nora Deven was seventeen when her family was killed in a brutal mass shooting. Now twenty-three, she's raised her niece by taking on massive student loans. When Nora's offered the chance to pay off her debt through a little benign corporate spying, she takes it--though the job may shatter the tenuous defenses she's built around her pain.
> 
> Tech genius J.D. Reider was a multimillionaire at eighteen. Now twenty-eight and worth billions, J.D.'s wealth hasn't shielded him from being scarred by love. Then J.D. meets Nora Deven, a fragile graduate student who could sabotage the biggest project in his company's history. But J.D.'s real fear is that Nora will destroy the fortress he's built around his heart.


Just saw this book show up on my FB feed as a hot Freebie (I forget which ebook page, Book Crazy maybe) so I shared it as well! (And snagged my own copy... and tweeted through Amazon's widget that I just DL'd it


----------



## 13893

Kpfowler said:


> Shared on QGM's FB page!
> 
> Just saw this book show up on my FB feed as a hot Freebie (I forget which ebook page, Book Crazy maybe) so I shared it as well! (And snagged my own copy... and tweeted through Amazon's widget that I just DL'd it


Thanks SO MUCH KP! I woke up to find Love Scars at #48 in the free Kindle store! Now I just have to figure out when to take it off free - and whether to make it 99 cents for a while ...

gah! (happy dilemma)

Elle - I shared your book on my FB author page (LK Rigel - it has more likes) and noted that it was available for preorder.


----------



## TexasGirl

After a lot of experimenting, a number of NA authors have found it beneficial to be 99 cents until sales plateau and hold for several days (and you've had at least a week in the top 1000) before raising the price. Then the fall is slight but holds again.

If you raise the price too fast, you can freefall, although you might freefall anyway. It's always hard to say what will catch on. We hear about all the big hits, but there are hundreds and hundreds of NA titles that don't hit.


----------



## 13893

Thanks for the advice, TexasGirl. I was leaning that way (99¢) and you make a lot of sense!


----------



## dalya

TexasGirl said:


> After a lot of experimenting, a number of NA authors have found it beneficial to be 99 cents until sales plateau and hold for several days (and you've had at least a week in the top 1000) before raising the price. Then the fall is slight but holds again.
> 
> If you raise the price too fast, you can freefall, although you might freefall anyway. It's always hard to say what will catch on. We hear about all the big hits, but there are hundreds and hundreds of NA titles that don't hit.


That's a good tip.


----------



## 54706

Thank you, laydeez!!


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> For those of you interested in sharing (maybe a second time, since I posted this before), here's a Facebook link you can just "Share" to your wall! You can like my page too if you want, right from there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor/posts/542973562427052?notif_t=like
> 
> It's for *SHINE NOT BURN*, my New Adult romance on pre-order right now for just 99¢. Publish date July 1.
> 
> Blurb:
> IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much. ... Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


I signed up for this at Xpresso too, Elle. I've been ignoring my tour emails lately, but I opened this one and tada! There you were!


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> After a lot of experimenting, a number of NA authors have found it beneficial to be 99 cents until sales plateau and hold for several days (and you've had at least a week in the top 1000) before raising the price. Then the fall is slight but holds again.
> 
> If you raise the price too fast, you can freefall, although you might freefall anyway. It's always hard to say what will catch on. We hear about all the big hits, but there are hundreds and hundreds of NA titles that don't hit.


The free-fall after 99 cents is over was huge for me. I'm keeping Tragic at 99 cents forever. But the next book will be out in a few weeks, and that will only be 99 cents on sale. Then $3.99.

I stayed in the top 1000 for almost a month, and right now I'm still flirting with it, so I'm quite happy with the launch of this book, considering Junco stopped doing anything after the 30 cliff from books 4 and 4.5 in May. That little psycho has a bookbub ad next week though, so crossing my fingers.


----------



## 13893

JanneCO said:


> The free-fall after 99 cents is over was huge for me. I'm keeping Tragic at 99 cents forever. But the next book will be out in a few weeks, and that will only be 99 cents on sale. Then $3.99.
> 
> I stayed in the top 1000 for almost a month, and right now I'm still flirting with it, so I'm quite happy with the launch of this book, considering Junco stopped doing anything after the 30 cliff from books 4 and 4.5 in May. That little psycho has a bookbub ad next week though, so crossing my fingers.


Thanks for the input on this. I'm going to keep it at 99 cents. I think I should put it back to paid too while it's in the top 100.

I don't know what I'm doing with the marketing, but I loved writing this story. A sequel is calling to me already - but I feel guilty about letting the ball slip with my fantasy books.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Hey guys, I've been looking through this topic and I've seen quite a few covers that I recognise from Elle's giveaway. I'm trying to get through all the books I won this summer but my own publishing is eating up my time.

What I wanted to post about was that my own New Adult series will be posted soon (next month the first one) and I'm looking for hosts for the blog tour. The first tour is in July and the second tour in August. They are for he first two books in my NA Urban Fantasy series.

If you've got time/a blog and would be interested in helping out, here is some more information: http://kiaswriting.blogspot.nl/2013/06/blog-tours-otherkin-spirits-book-1-and.html


----------



## Alex Owens

LKRigel said:


> Thanks SO MUCH KP! I woke up to find Love Scars at #48 in the free Kindle store! Now I just have to figure out when to take it off free - and whether to make it 99 cents for a while ...
> 
> gah! (happy dilemma)
> 
> Elle - I shared your book on my FB author page (LK Rigel - it has more likes) and noted that it was available for preorder.


Welcome! Hope the exposure helps keep it near the top!


----------



## 56139

LKRigel said:


> Thanks for the input on this. I'm going to keep it at 99 cents. I think I should put it back to paid too while it's in the top 100.
> 
> I don't know what I'm doing with the marketing, but I loved writing this story. A sequel is calling to me already - but I feel guilty about letting the ball slip with my fantasy books.


I think all of us who started writing what we love (for me it was SF) are having the same guilt. I'm writing that last Junco book now, and I have another trilogy I want to write very badly with YA characters, but I can't afford to take the time off and write that stuff. Not when the NA contemporaries will pay my bills and then some. It makes no sense. In fact, I might push out the first book in my new SF trilogy and take it the trad route instead of SPubbing. Then readers will expect me to take two years to write the sequel instead of two months.


----------



## 13893

JanneCO said:


> I think all of us who started writing what we love (for me it was SF) are having the same guilt. I'm writing that last Junco book now, and I have another trilogy I want to write very badly with YA characters, but I can't afford to take the time off and write that stuff. Not when the NA contemporaries will pay my bills and then some. It makes no sense. In fact, I might push out the first book in my new SF trilogy and take it the trad route instead of SPubbing. Then readers will expect me to take two years to write the sequel instead of two months.


I feel cr*ppy about delaying the other books yet again ... but everything you say here applies to me. The spice must flow! bills must be paid!


----------



## TexasGirl

I *TOTALLY* hear you all. I am pushing out a new NA and letting three (yes, THREE!) unfinished series dangle. They just aren't selling well enough for me to bother.


----------



## dalya

JanneCO said:


> I think all of us who started writing what we love (for me it was SF) are having the same guilt. I'm writing that last Junco book now, and I have another trilogy I want to write very badly with YA characters, but I can't afford to take the time off and write that stuff. Not when the NA contemporaries will pay my bills and then some. It makes no sense. In fact, I might push out the first book in my new SF trilogy and take it the trad route instead of SPubbing. Then readers will expect me to take two years to write the sequel instead of two months.


I'm experimenting now. One of the things I loved about writing fantasy was the world-building.

With my new book, I'm making the setting a character, and doing some world-building with the small town they live in, rather than setting it in an existing city. I sure hope my readers (and new readers) like what I'm doing, because this series is bringing all my writing loves together. It's not like it writes itself or anything, ha ha ha, but being excited helps you get through the tough days.


----------



## 56139

Dalya said:


> I'm experimenting now. One of the things I loved about writing fantasy was the world-building.
> 
> With my new book, I'm making the setting a character, and doing some world-building with the small town they live in, rather than setting it in an existing city. I sure hope my readers (and new readers) like what I'm doing, because this series is bringing all my writing loves together. It's not like it writes itself or anything, ha ha ha, but being excited helps you get through the tough days.


This is a good idea, a way to bring in the fantasy aspect and still keep it contemporary!  I've always had a thing for stories that have cities as characters, I just never considered doing it as a contemporary, but it makes sense.


----------



## Kwalker

I wrote the end of the NA Romance I've been working on today. I love the story and it truly wrote itself, but I also felt guilty because I paused the related works of my series that I have readers asking for, to write this story because I wanted to do it while the market is hot.

I'm not posting this publicly yet (not the cover or blurb, because neither are final.) I'm really not sure about the cover. I love it, but I wonder if the absence of a hot guy on it is going to hurt sales. I do have the guy on the back cover, but I know most people won't see that.



> Angel used to spend more hours than she'd care to admit playing her favorite computer game. She could pretend her life was different, and she could pretend Arion was just a friend. But a girl needs more to keep her warm at night than pixels and she traded her virtual heaven for a real life hell. Now she's on the run from a past she won't talk about, and the only place she has to go is the doorstep of the friend she's never actually met.
> 
> When Angel disappeared from their nightly games, it nearly destroyed Arion. He threw himself into work and women, but he can't help knowing the one night stands will never compare to the angel who haunts his dreams. At first, when she shows up soaking wet and scared-shitless on his doorstep, he thinks his prayers have been answered.
> 
> But the more Arion tries to keep Angel close, the more her fear drives her away. If they are ever going to have a chance for a future, they'll first have to deal with the past that hasn't forgotten her any more than she's forgotten it, and Arion will have to learn how to let her go.




Feel free to post the teaser image if it strikes your fancy =)


----------



## Daizie

I don't know, it is a pretty cover, K. I love the picture and the fonts. The couple thing seems to be an NA staple now, which is annoying. Covers are looking so much the same--San serif text, hot couple half-undressed, etc. Books with minority characters are out of luck. You just can't find pics like that. I have a ten book series and I couldn't find ten pics of a couple, so I'm just using the girl for the parts and a couple for the entire saga.

There are covers with a guy or a girl in the NA category, so although it breaks the more popular convention, it's not unheard of. Kind of hard to say if it would affect sales or not.


----------



## 13893

Daizie said:


> I don't know, it is a pretty cover, K. I love the picture and the fonts. The couple thing seems to be an NA staple now, which is annoying. Covers are looking so much the same--San serif text, hot couple half-undressed, etc. Books with minority characters are out of luck. You just can't find pics like that. I have a ten book series and I couldn't find ten pics of a couple, so I'm just using the girl for the parts and a couple for the entire saga.
> 
> There are covers with a guy or a girl in the NA category, so although it breaks the more popular convention, it's not unheard of. Kind of hard to say if it would affect sales or not.


If you write NA, you MUST have this couple on at least one of your covers:










IT'S THE LAW!!


----------



## Kwalker

Isn't that the truth?

I almost used a different one with them -- well, it's the same guy, not totally sure if it's the same girl or not. But then I found this photo, and it is perfect for so many of the themes within the book.


----------



## 56139

LOL!


----------



## 13893

I'll bet they're smacking themselves wishing for residuals. They're used so often because they're great!


----------



## dalya

LKRigel said:


> If you write NA, you MUST have this couple on at least one of your covers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S THE LAW!!


LOL!!!

I had them on a cover I later changed when I kept seeing them everywhere. Not that anyone but me cared, hah!

For my new series, there's no way I could find a naked carb-free man plus a plus-sized girl, so I may have to pay for a photo shoot in the future. I don't know, though. Maybe they don't exist because nobody would buy a book that looks like that. I've used people I thought were attractive, then heard they weren't attractive *enough.* Everyone has to be SUPER PRETTY and just really have that OMGEEI'MSOPRETTY look on their face. I feel wretched, like some restaurant owner who won't hire anyone who isn't hot enough, but gosh, it affects my sales. I can't afford to be so high-minded and pro-humans-who-aren't-perfect.


----------



## 56139

LKRigel said:


> I'll bet they're smacking themselves wishing for residuals. They're used so often because they're great!


They should book signings at conventions! "And now... the cover models for.... Well, just about everybody's book here... give it up for the red head girl and her amazingly hot partner!"


----------



## Daizie

I got a notice from Amazon where it recommends books, and _Passion Potion _and _Second Stone _were in it.

haha, on that couple. so true. He looks like Rob Pattinson in some of the photos.


----------



## 54706

JanneCO said:


> I signed up for this at Xpresso too, Elle. I've been ignoring my tour emails lately, but I opened this one and tada! There you were!


It's my first with xpresso. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Daizie

JanneCO said:


> They should book signings at conventions! "And now... the cover models for.... Well, just about everybody's book here... give it up for the red head girl and her amazingly hot partner!"


haha. I laughed so hard. wicked funny.


----------



## 13893

JanneCO said:


> They should book signings at conventions! "And now... the cover models for.... Well, just about everybody's book here... give it up for the red head girl and her amazingly hot partner!"


That's actually a pretty fantastic idea. They'd be a hit at conventions!


----------



## Kwalker

Daizie said:


> I got a notice from Amazon where it recommends books, and _Passion Potion _and _Second Stone _were in it.
> 
> haha, on that couple. so true. He looks like Rob Pattinson in some of the photos.


Nifty! And I'm glad I'm not the only one that think he looks like Rob Pattinson!


----------



## Kwalker

I don't know where people get their pictures from, but the other really popular couple is the pair from the Lux novels. They are everywhere too. And the girl on my Severed Stone cover dominates a lot of the fantasy covers.


----------



## dalya

My friend Megan snapped up this stock photo when it was "new" on Bigstockphoto, and a month later it appeared on a book that's currently in the top 100. I told her to relax, since she published first, and this shouldn't hurt, unless people think she went second.

Sucks, though, that the better the image, the more likely it'll get used elsewhere.


----------



## Kwalker

Ooo, That one's on Armentrout's Obsession (Which is in the same world as her Lux series.) Swoon.


----------



## TexasGirl

Gah. Yeah. I need to shoot more again. Get some private stock going.


----------



## 56139

Tweeted ya!


----------



## Alex Owens

jordinwilliams said:


> It's up everyone!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Amazingly-Broken-ebook/dp/B00DHVLZH6/
> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/books/1115718677


Dang - out only one day and the book has a dozen reviews AND close to breaking into the Top 500 Paid books on Amazon. How the heck did you do that?  (Seriously, the rest of us want to know, so we can do the same. lol)

Congrats! Oh, and I tweeted and shared just now...


----------



## Kwalker

I ended up tweaking my cover that I posted the mock of, and just set up a cover reveal with Xpresso Tours - And made a release date for September 17th! So I'm firmly joining into the NA crowd =)

I'm almost thinking of re-categorizing Souls of the Stones into NA.


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> I ended up tweaking my cover that I posted the mock of, and just set up a cover reveal with Xpresso Tours - And made a release date for September 17th! So I'm firmly joining into the NA crowd =)
> 
> I'm almost thinking of re-categorizing Souls of the Stones into NA.


I signed up for your cover reveal!  Welcome to the NA Club!


----------



## 13893

Ooh! You've inspired me - I just emailed to request a book blitz for Love Scars. 

Good luck and have fun with your cover reveals!


----------



## KellyHarper

Just saw this thread, and thought I'd post up my latest release  I'm really excited about this, and am already knee-deep in its sequel, "Saved By You".

I hope this image isn't too large! I'm horrible at posting these kinds of things.



*Can one summer change your life?*

Maggie Simpson has one summer left before college starts. And the last place she wants to spend it is in Green Falls, TX with her mother's family. She was annoyed when her mother announced the change of plans at the last moment, but as she reconnects with her cousin Sarah, she realizes a summer away might be exactly what she needs.

Maggie decides to find a summer job to keep herself occupied, and to help pay for college. She is ecstatic when Scottie gives her a job at a local watering hole, The Hill Country Saloon, to find a band to headline the annual Battle of the Bands competition.

One night, Maggie meets sexy and mysterious Haden, and he agrees to help her find a band for the competition. As Maggie and Haden work side by side, secrets are unleashed that make Maggie question everything she thought she knew about Haden, and the reason for her summer in Green Falls.

Secrets, so powerful, that her life may never be the same.

_(New Adult Contemporary) **Mature Content** Recommended for ages 17+ due to sexual situations and language._


----------



## Kwalker

Yay Julie! I've got a tour booked for the end of September with her, too. I also signed up for your Manic tour, and I'll get my review up for Losing Francesca this weekend and I'll be telling everyone I know about it =) There are horses in No One's Angel, too =)

Kelly - I love that cover, and I'll share it tomorrow =)
a tip to reduce image sizes ( when and if you want to ) is in the


----------



## KellyHarper

Kwalker said:


> Yay Julie! I've got a tour booked for the end of September with her, too. I also signed up for your Manic tour, and I'll get my review up for Losing Francesca this weekend and I'll be telling everyone I know about it =) There are horses in No One's Angel, too =)
> 
> Kelly - I love that cover, and I'll share it tomorrow =)
> a tip to reduce image sizes ( when and if you want to ) is in the part of the code, change it to [img height=###] and for the ### use whatever height you like. I usually do around 400-700, depending =)
> [/quote]
> 
> thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> And thanks for the tip! I figured there were modifiers, I just didn't know what they were! :)
> 
> (by the way, the book is live, it's not a tease or anything - there's a link attached to the image if you just click it)


----------



## 60865

Here's my latest baby










can't seem to be able to paste the image. Here's a link
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xc8ui0qg86uqzoa/LC%20101%20Cover.jpeg
Learning curves - French cooking 101
Take six Americans in Paris, a French cooking school and a sexy chef. 
Bring together in an intensive workshop. 
Let the mix simmer for a long weekend. 
Serves one or two. 
Savor cautiously, it's hot and a little spicy.


----------



## 54706

Lady_O said:


> Here's my latest baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't seem to be able to paste the image. Here's a link
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/xc8ui0qg86uqzoa/LC%20101%20Cover.jpeg
> Learning curves - French cooking 101
> Take six Americans in Paris, a French cooking school and a sexy chef.
> Bring together in an intensive workshop.
> Let the mix simmer for a long weekend.
> Serves one or two.
> Savor cautiously, it's hot and a little spicy.


I thought this was erotic romance.  And I also thought it was adult and not NA. Could you clarify, please Lady O!!


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> Yay Julie! I've got a tour booked for the end of September with her, too. I also signed up for your Manic tour, and I'll get my review up for Losing Francesca this weekend and I'll be telling everyone I know about it =) There are horses in No One's Angel, too =)


YAY for the horses - there are two other NA books with horses in them right now as well... maybe it's a "thing"?

I'll be looking for your tour sign-ups - will she announce it on the cover reveal day? And thanks for the Francesca review - I just hit publish on that baby since I have a BB ad for Clutch on Friday. Figured might as well have it available.


----------



## 56139

Oh, and one more thing - Valerie (VJ Chambers) has a blitz coming up - this just came in tonight from Giselle. I signed up for this too, but if anyone else wants in, here's the link: http://www.xpressobooktours.com/2013/06/blitz-sign-up-wuther-by-vj-chambers.html


----------



## dalya

If anyone wants to post,
We are Made of Stardust is available now at:
Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/We-are-Made-Stardust-ebook/dp/B00DKCPR3K
Barnes & Noble - http://bit.ly/1abvAl6
Kobobooks - http://bit.ly/12ib911
AllRomanceEbooks - http://bit.ly/1aKWgYG

I also have mildly sexy pics on my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/mimistrongauthor that are great for sharing.


----------



## valeriec80

Thanks JanneCo for sharing that!

And We Are Stardust has been shared on my facebook. All those Ian pics made me click through to read the description, and holy heck, I HAD to have it. Sounds awesome.


----------



## 60865

ellecasey said:


> I thought this was erotic romance.  And I also thought it was adult and not NA. Could you clarify, please Lady O!!


Oups, sorry, I had not noticed the "NA" in the title ... only book 3 will be NA. Book 1 and 2 are about more mature people.


----------



## Kwalker

JanneCO said:


> YAY for the horses - there are two other NA books with horses in them right now as well... maybe it's a "thing"?
> 
> I'll be looking for your tour sign-ups - will she announce it on the cover reveal day? And thanks for the Francesca review - I just hit publish on that baby since I have a BB ad for Clutch on Friday. Figured might as well have it available.


I think she *is* going to announce it on release day. She said she needed the cover to be out to send out the tour sign up, so that is why she scheduled the reveal for when she did.

I'm putting everything I can afford behind this book. I have always believed in my series, but this book has something different, and I'm truly hoping it does well.

As for the horses, they are minor-ish in this one, but I've got a sequel planned with a supporting character from this one as the main character, and that one will be more horse centric. I am actually going to use a lot of what we were talking about here, about my own time as an equine major to draw on for it.


----------



## Kwalker

Dalya I think sending us to your facebook page is a ploy to make sure we get no writing done today. Now *I'm* going to be staring at Ian all day. He's who I think of when I picture the lead for my Souls of the Stones series, too.


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> I'm putting everything I can afford behind this book. I have always believed in my series, but this book has something different, and I'm truly hoping it does well.


Me too Kelly - me too. I love Junco, I think she needs to be an HBO series that's how freaking cool she is. But gotta pay the bills and SF will almost never do that.


----------



## 13893

Kpfowler said:


> Dang - out only one day and the book has a dozen reviews AND close to breaking into the Top 500 Paid books on Amazon. How the heck did you do that?  (Seriously, the rest of us want to know, so we can do the same. ...<snip>


I guess now we know ... and no, we don't want to do the same.


----------



## MonkeyScribe

LKRigel said:


> I guess now we know ... and no, we don't want to do the same.


I don't think we're going to hear from "Jordin Williams" again.


----------



## KellyHarper

MichaelWallace said:


> I don't think we're going to hear from "Jordin Williams" again.


Jordan Williamson might make an appearance, however.


----------



## Alex Owens

LKRigel said:


> I guess now we know ... and no, we don't want to do the same.


D*mn. I saw all the commotion over that earlier and didnt connect it to anyone I'd interacted with. Knowing I tweeted that s**t just ticks me off royally. (rant over. Mostly.)

In hindsight though, my comments were more observent than I realized. It all seemed odd, in a "too good to be true" kind of way. The cynic in me was thinking some of those reviews have to be plants or something. From a marketing stand point, how the heck did she coordinated such a hot release?

I'm hoping she threw a bunch of money at it all, which she'll never make back now.

(excuse the typo's. It's late, I'm on my phone, and Mama is nursing a carnival-ride induced headache  )


----------



## Alex Owens

Dalya said:


> If anyone wants to post,
> We are Made of Stardust is available now at:
> Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/We-are-Made-Stardust-ebook/dp/B00DKCPR3K
> Barnes & Noble - http://bit.ly/1abvAl6
> Kobobooks - http://bit.ly/12ib911
> AllRomanceEbooks - http://bit.ly/1aKWgYG
> 
> I also have mildly sexy pics on my Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/mimistrongauthor that are great for sharing.


I had a few minutes free to procrastinate this evening, so instead of working on my main WIP, I put together a blog post pimping Stardust  It should go live on my site in the morning (quirkygurl.com) and will get tweeted and post to FB.


----------



## dalya

Kpfowler said:


> I had a few minutes free to procrastinate this evening, so instead of working on my main WIP, I put together a blog post pimping Stardust  It should go live on my site in the morning (quirkygurl.com) and will get tweeted and post to FB.


Thank you!! I've uploaded a new cover to Amazon. It's updated on the other venues and should change on Amazon in 2.7 days of me constantly refreshing the page.

I put the book up a few days early, before the official launch. I had a few sales, and I'm not complaining, but it hasn't been spectacular. I really liked the original cover photo (guy in hat) when I first saw it, but since then it's just gotten worse (to me), so I'm going to be kind of cliche and put mantitty on the cover. It is, after all, a book with about 8 sex scenes in 90k words, so that's the kind of book you put a bare man chest on. The cover was from before I wrote it, when it was going in a different direction, and from when I was crazy.*

*That is a trick statement because the level of crazy is, in fact, constant.

Fair warning to all writing New Adult: put some bare chest on the cover or live to regret and make a last-minute change.


----------



## MsTee

Dalya said:


> Thank you!! I've uploaded a new cover to Amazon. It's updated on the other venues.
> 
> I put the book up a few days early, before the official launch. I had a few sales, and I'm not complaining, but it hasn't been spectacular. I really liked the cover photo when I first saw it, but since then it's just gotten worse (to me), so I'm going to be kind of cliche and put mantitty on the cover. It is, after all, a book with about 8 sex scenes in 90k words, so that's the kind of book you put a bare man chest on. The cover was from before I wrote it, when it was going in a different direction, and from when I was crazy.*
> 
> *That is a trick statement because the level of crazy is, in fact, constant.
> 
> Fair warning to all writing New Adult: put some bare chest on the cover or live to regret and make a last-minute change.


Dalya, that sucks. I really loved your previous cover. The couple looked so happy and _right_. A shame that we've always got to follow a 'trend' if we want to see some margin of success. 

Ya know what? Maybe it's time one of us become THE trendsetter. Put a single pencil on the cover and say it's the new style of Romance.


----------



## dalya

MsTee said:


> Dalya, that sucks. I really loved your previous cover. The couple looked so happy and _right_. A shame that we've always got to follow a 'trend' if we want to see some margin of success.
> 
> Ya know what? Maybe it's time one of us become THE trendsetter. Put a single pencil on the cover and say it's the new style of Romance.


Readers see things very differently from how we authors do. When there's a big row of alsobots and they're looking for something STEAMY, which this book is, they'll click the chests. I can't say I blame them! There's so much choice out there. They don't want to accidentally buy a book about about nice people making good choices and thinking things through, LOL.

I'm from the olden days where a chesty man on the cover with no woman means M/M romance. I'm surprised by the trend! But I guess I do understand. And I do like the new chesty man, though my friend said he looks too skinny. It's hard to find a 100% perfect man with a nice chest and also a nice face, plus a good pose for a book cover. It's not a terrible job to go sifting, though.


----------



## 56139

I've got you down for Friday Dalya - but I pimped you on FB today!  I love Peaches!


----------



## MsTee

Dalya said:


> I'm from the olden days where a chesty man on the cover with no woman means M/M romance.


^^^ This. But I've adjusted - or, at least, I pay closer attention to the description to make sure I've got what I'm looking for. Heh. I remember when seeing the bloke with an unbuttoned shirt, tight 'breeches', and a heroine in a long, flowing dress (usually teal / lavender / rose-coloured) pressed up against aforementioned bloke signalled: 'Here there be Romance, people. With a capital R. Mind the smut. Its prose is as purple as the lady's dress on the cover.' 



Dalya said:


> And I do like the new chesty man, though my friend said he looks too skinny.


No, I like how he looks. He's MY kind of guy!  He looks suited for the book you're going for. I think you did right by not going for a meatier guy.


----------



## CJArcher

Love the new cover, Dalya. I'm looking for hot chesty guys to go on a new NA contemporary romance I'm writing, and yeah...not easy to find good ones with nice faces too. Nice work sifting through candidates though, but it's such a time suck! I really need to finish this thing.


----------



## valeriec80

Oh, Dalya, we think alike!

You can see the original Wuther cover in my sig.

Now, however, it looks like this: 


The book definitely does better with this cover, but it's still not exceeding my wildest expectations. I don't know that I'll ever manage another contemporary. I really thought it would sell really, really well.

Ah, well. I have since convinced myself that my billionaire superhero romance is going to be the next Twilight. Because lying to myself like that (er, exercising my writerly imagination) is how I motivate myself.

BTW, I'm 56% through Stardust, and I LOVE it.


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm so freaking nervous about my next NA.


----------



## Alex Owens

Dalya said:


> Thank you!! I've uploaded a new cover to Amazon. It's updated on the other venues and should change on Amazon in 2.7 days of me constantly refreshing the page.
> 
> I put the book up a few days early, before the official launch. I had a few sales, and I'm not complaining, but it hasn't been spectacular. I really liked the original cover photo (guy in hat) when I first saw it, but since then it's just gotten worse (to me), so I'm going to be kind of cliche and put mantitty on the cover. It is, after all, a book with about 8 sex scenes in 90k words, so that's the kind of book you put a bare man chest on. The cover was from before I wrote it, when it was going in a different direction, and from when I was crazy.*
> 
> *That is a trick statement because the level of crazy is, in fact, constant.
> 
> Fair warning to all writing New Adult: put some bare chest on the cover or live to regret and make a last-minute change.


D.I.D (darn it, Dayla!) Now you're making me rethink the _purty_ covers I have all lined up for my crow collections. I don't have any mantittie on them 

I did love your original cover, but the new one's _very nice_ too!


----------



## 13893

I loved the original cover, but I can see how the man chest cover is better for letting people know what's inside. And I love it too!


----------



## 56139

I think I'm gonna do some mantittie on my next one as well... can't hurt.  Love the new cover Dalya - really.


----------



## dalya

valeriec80 said:


> Oh, Dalya, we think alike!
> 
> You can see the original Wuther cover in my sig.
> 
> Now, however, it looks like this:
> 
> 
> The book definitely does better with this cover, but it's still not exceeding my wildest expectations. I don't know that I'll ever manage another contemporary. I really thought it would sell really, really well.
> 
> Ah, well. I have since convinced myself that my billionaire superhero romance is going to be the next Twilight. Because lying to myself like that (er, exercising my writerly imagination) is how I motivate myself.
> 
> BTW, I'm 56% through Stardust, and I LOVE it.


Thank you! I wrote it myself! No ghostwriters or anything. 

I have Wuther on my Kindle, but I'm so dang behind everything with everything and we just moved house.

On a completely sidetrack note, my new office is about 15 feet higher off the ground than my old office, and I look out at rooftops and trees. It's not just brighter, but I feel ... different, being up higher. Like I'm making it, and not struggling so much. The new book isn't taking off like crazy, but the readers like it, and I'm feeling very zen about the whole author career thing. It can be stressful, but it can also be really fun, and we all have absolute control over our covers and words. The rest? Notsomuch. But I treasure the friendship with authors and readers.

So, summing up my sidetrack: I highly recommend moving your workspace up, up, up. Out of the basement and into the light!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I LOVED your old cover, Dayla, but hey, if the hot guy works, good luck to ya!


----------



## TexasGirl

I am having heart palpitations about my next NA. It's going to be the second most expensive launch of my writing history.

Can't find the right stock art. Been searching for weeks.

It's stressing me out.


----------



## dalya

TexasGirl said:


> I am having heart palpitations about my next NA. It's going to be the second most expensive launch of my writing history.
> 
> Can't find the right stock art. Been searching for weeks.
> 
> It's stressing me out.


ugh covers. I know. I always see the best ones ... already in use on other books. Or they look good enough in the thumbnail, then you buy it and see it at high resolutions and there are WEIRD THINGS.

I can't keep up with the trends. I remember a few months ago it was all shirtless couples in jeans. Then black and white photos with red text. Then I don't know what.

I always want to have happy-looking people, but it seems that sadder people do better on covers. Overcome with lust is a good one, but the models have to go for it. I know what I want, I just can't get it. Or maybe I don't know what I want.

ETA: shit!! I forgot to put "a novel" on my cover. d'oh


----------



## Daizie

It is so hard to find the right cover stock, it's annoying.


----------



## laceysilks

The new cover looks awesome and I'm re-thinking mine for "Dazzled" in sig.  I'm looking forward to reading Stardust over the weekend (family's unplugging me from the computer for the weekend but I'm bringing the kindle ).


----------



## Maya Cross

valeriec80 said:


> The book definitely does better with this cover, but it's still not exceeding my wildest expectations. I don't know that I'll ever manage another contemporary. I really thought it would sell really, really well.
> 
> Ah, well. I have since convinced myself that my billionaire superhero romance is going to be the next Twilight. Because lying to myself like that (er, exercising my writerly imagination) is how I motivate myself.
> 
> BTW, I'm 56% through Stardust, and I LOVE it.


Not being in the NA space, I don't have much to contribute to this thread, but I just wanted to say this actually bums me out a lot. When I saw the book, I thought 'damn, a NA retelling of a classic is a fantastic idea', and like you, I felt pretty sure it would do wonderfully. Sorry it's not quite getting there =( I guess these things are harder to predict than we like to think.


----------



## valeriec80

Maya Cross said:


> Not being in the NA space, I don't have much to contribute to this thread, but I just wanted to say this actually bums me out a lot. When I saw the book, I thought 'd*mn, a NA retelling of a classic is a fantastic idea', and like you, I felt pretty sure it would do wonderfully. Sorry it's not quite getting there =( I guess these things are harder to predict than we like to think.


Eh. I think I'm spoiled. Last year, this time, having a book bouncing between the 6,000s and the 3,000s in the rankings would have made me jump around and throw a party.

But I had that really nice run back in February when Slow Burn was up in the 300s, and... yeah. I'm spoiled, and I should shut up.

I have NOTHING to complain about. My life is too cool for words.


----------



## dalya

valeriec80 said:


> Eh. I think I'm spoiled. Last year, this time, having a book bouncing between the 6,000s and the 3,000s in the rankings would have made me jump around and throw a party.
> 
> But I had that really nice run back in February when Slow Burn was up in the 300s, and... yeah. I'm spoiled, and I should shut up.
> 
> I have NOTHING to complain about. My life is too cool for words.


DOOD! iknowright?
I got spoiled by my last launch getting the Amazon server blessings and good cover luck. The up-side of a meh launch is at least people stop thinking you can somehow guru them onto the BS list. I cannot BS myself onto the BS list I cannot BS someone else.


----------



## evecarter

Here is my new book Breathless, my first NA Romance. Launched it last week and has been doing pretty good so far. Most of the week in the 2-3,000 range. It started dropping a couple of days ago, but today I am trying a 99 cents TGIF sale, which so far is really pushing it upwards.


----------



## 54706

evecarter said:


> Here is my new book Breathless, my first NA Romance. Launched it last week and has been doing pretty good so far. Most of the week in the 2-3,000 range. It started dropping a couple of days ago, but today I am trying a 99 cents TGIF sale, which so far is really pushing it upwards.


Okay, Eve. I need to see a copy of your passport or other picture ID...

I'm kidding! I kid. 

But seriously, you're selling the hell out of this book for a first book. Good for you. I love that model. I used him (different pose) on some postcards I had made. Yums.


----------



## 54706

Posted to FB and Twitter, BTW.


----------



## CJArcher

Nice cover, Eve. It's so hard to get handsome faces AND good bodies IMO. You've got both. Good luck with it!


----------



## evecarter

Thank you so much, Elle and CJ. My husband did the cover (designed it, not modeled   ). We went through a bunch of guys, but settled for this model. He has just the right amount of that sexy bad boy look I needed for my character.


----------



## 13893

I Facebooked your 99¢ sale, Eve. 

Sadly, I killed Love Scars by raising the price - even after all the good advice here to keep it at 99¢. Sigh. I'll put some man chest on the sequel.


----------



## TexasGirl

Okay, NA Warriors. I need your brainmeats.

Before I shell out big bucks for this stock art ($385), have you seen it on other covers? I've done my due diligence on Google searching, but you know it can miss covers that have heavy alterations or lots of words across them. It feels very familiar, but of course, for NA you WANT to feel familiar.


----------



## 13893

$385 for stock? Am I missing something? It's a great image, but that seems steep for stock art.


----------



## TexasGirl

LKRigel said:


> $385 for stock? Am I missing something? It's a great image, but that seems steep for stock art.


I agree but I've spent 20+ hours looking and I'm not going to find something good and relatively unused on the $20 sites. I might try and get away with the next level down which is $160, but not sure. This image looks a little grainy to me already, and if I upsize it, it may really fall apart.

This is big big launch for me. I've already spent $500 on premarketing stuff and the book isn't even written yet.

ETA: correct price


----------



## 13893

I'd balk at that price, but I do like the image. If the book isn't written yet, why not just bookmark it and keep your options open? It could come out on another book before you're ready to launch, and that would be a drag.


----------



## TexasGirl

Because I have to have a cover by July 10 to get set up for the review tours. That's when the posts start going up.

I'm going through Model Mayhem right now trying to find a couple to potentially shoot.

I'm considering these people.

http://www.modelmayhem.com/list/544621

I really think Haven and David would make a good pair. I have to shoot it FAST and there's no guarantee I'll get something I like as well.

SO STRESSFUL!


----------



## 13893

You'll have plenty of time to earn back the cost of the cover. If you love it, I say go for it.


----------



## Alex Owens

TexasGirl said:


> I agree but I've spent 20+ hours looking and I'm not going to find something good and relatively unused on the $20 sites. I might try and get away with the next level down which is $160, but not sure. This image looks a little grainy to me already, and if I upsize it, it may really fall apart.
> 
> This is big big launch for me. I've already spent $500 on premarketing stuff and the book isn't even written yet.
> 
> ETA: correct price


It's a nice image and I don't recall seeing it used on anything else... but, it kinda feels like a lot of other covers. (Which may be a good thing, market wise.) But for that kind of dough, I'd expect some sort of Wow-factor. Images like that tend to show up in istockphoto's Vetta collection and would probably run under $150.

Since you are familiar with model mayhem... I'd scour there first. You may be able to find something perfect that isn't for sale on the general stock sites. It will take some digging (and a fair amount of blushing depending on the lists you click through) but it could yield a totally unique image for the same or less money...

Either way, I feel your pain. I love the image I used for Kill Me... but it doesn't represent the book very well. I've given up looking for a replacement-- nothing fits with what I have in mind. I thought about shooting it myself, but I'm in a rural area and I'd have to travel over an hour to locations I'm not familiar with, and even then there are no guarantees that I'll end up with something usable.


----------



## evecarter

I wouldn't go with it. His nose looks pressed into his face. I would keep looking. For that cost there is a lot to chose among.


----------



## JodyMorse

It really does look like it fits in with the rest of the NA covers out there (which is a good thing), but that's a pretty steep price to pay. And honestly, I think he looks a little old. I'm not sure what it is, and it might just be me, but I picture him as very late 20s/early 30s. Unless a relationship with a more mature guy is what you're going for, in which case it would work perfectly! And I'm sure it could be altered to make him look a little younger. But just throwing it out there! 

ETA: I think it's the chin stubble, lol.


----------



## CJArcher

I agree it's a nice image but that's expensive for something that looks very much like so many of the other covers out there. I find it interesting that many of the popular NA books have very similar images/poses and some look amateurish. It makes me think the readers aren't that picky, as long as the cover has the feel of the genre, they'll read it. Not that I'm going to whack any old thing on my book. If the guy's not hot, he's gotta go.


----------



## dalya

I used a really expensive image on For You. It doesn't guarantee someone else won't use the same one, but you have to figure your time is worth something. If it's a great picture, it's so worth it.

I'm often surprised that some of the huge-volume authors are still using $5 Bigstockphoto.com images. $160 for istockphoto.com is not bad. Not as painful as $385.

But seriously, that image TexasGirl has ... if it was on Bigstock for $5, you bet your ass it would be on like 100 covers tomorrow.


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm not necessarily balking at the price since doing a shoot myself would probably mean at least that much to pay the models (most are $150 an hour), plus the time suck is excruciating. And if they can't act, they can muck up the shots no matter how perfect they seemed in solo shots in their portfolio.

Just realized I'm *supposed* to send the cover and blurb next week, not the 10th, although I guess I was planning to push it back a bit.


----------



## sophiableu

I haven't seen that stock anywhere, so I think you're good.


----------



## 56139

I have a new release today! This is a mature YA/NA crossover CR.
Whatever you can do to share is great!

Here's the Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Losing-Francesca-ebook/dp/B00DMVZ4DM

Here's the giveaway link that goes with the graphic below: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/07/release-day-giveaway-losing-francesca.html

Here's the blurb:

WARNING: This book contains no smut. It's not smexy or hot. It's sweet and filled with a longing so deep, your heart will ache and maybe even break. This book is about bare feet on the beach, the sound of crashing waves, first kisses, losing your faith and then, against all odds, finding it again. This book is about bad things that change people's lives, a father's love for his daughter, a brother's love for his sister, a bad boy who finally figures out why he's so broken, and a girl who grows up.

Francesca Sabatini came to America to take in the sights, celebrate her high school graduation, and have fun wasting time before college starts in the fall.

That's not what happens.

Fresh off the plane and barely on American soil more than a handful of minutes, Francesca's face is recognized by TSA scanners to be a match for a child who was kidnapped twelve years ago.

Brody Mason remembers the day Fiona Sullivan went missing during a family vacation in Italy and it's haunted him his whole life. So when Francesca shows up at the Sullivan farm down the road, he's compelled to figure out if this girl really is his long-lost friend.

But Francesca knows she's not Fiona Sullivan. She knows exactly who she is. At least she thinks she knows - until Brody Mason relentlessly pursues her and she begins to have feelings for him. Maybe being Fiona isn't so bad?

Reality becomes blurred, secrets are revealed, and life will never be the same when the final questions are answered: Is she Francesca or Fiona? And where does she really belong?


----------



## TexasGirl

Tweeted, Facebooked, and TBR'd.

It's going to go great, I can feel it!


----------



## dalya

JA, just posted on my FB. Good luck with launch! I think the cover is a great fit, from what I can see.


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> I have a new release today! This is a mature YA/NA crossover CR.
> Whatever you can do to share is great!
> 
> Here's the Amazon Link: http://www.amazon.com/Losing-Francesca-ebook/dp/B00DMVZ4DM
> 
> Here's the giveaway link that goes with the graphic below: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/2013/07/release-day-giveaway-losing-francesca.html
> 
> Here's the blurb:
> 
> WARNING: This book contains no smut. It's not smexy or hot. It's sweet and filled with a longing so deep, your heart will ache and maybe even break. This book is about bare feet on the beach, the sound of crashing waves, first kisses, losing your faith and then, against all odds, finding it again. This book is about bad things that change people's lives, a father's love for his daughter, a brother's love for his sister, a bad boy who finally figures out why he's so broken, and a girl who grows up.
> 
> Francesca Sabatini came to America to take in the sights, celebrate her high school graduation, and have fun wasting time before college starts in the fall.
> 
> That's not what happens.
> 
> Fresh off the plane and barely on American soil more than a handful of minutes, Francesca's face is recognized by TSA scanners to be a match for a child who was kidnapped twelve years ago.
> 
> Brody Mason remembers the day Fiona Sullivan went missing during a family vacation in Italy and it's haunted him his whole life. So when Francesca shows up at the Sullivan farm down the road, he's compelled to figure out if this girl really is his long-lost friend.
> 
> But Francesca knows she's not Fiona Sullivan. She knows exactly who she is. At least she thinks she knows - until Brody Mason relentlessly pursues her and she begins to have feelings for him. Maybe being Fiona isn't so bad?
> 
> Reality becomes blurred, secrets are revealed, and life will never be the same when the final questions are answered: Is she Francesca or Fiona? And where does she really belong?


Posted on FB. It looks really good!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Facebooked too, not that I think it'll need any help.   Looks great!


----------



## 13893

This looks so good! Facebooked - good luck with the release!


----------



## Alex Owens

Facebooked it twice --under QuirkyGurl's page and then through my alter-ego's page (Alex Owens) as well. Tweeted too! 

It looks great and I love the promo banners, especially the giveaway one. It's beautiful! Good luck with the release!


----------



## 56139

Thanks you guys!


----------



## dalya

Hey, who here wants to do a group Rafflecopter? I can set it up -- I've got the deluxe account so I can add a swanky photo.

How about a $10 buy-in, and you contribute 3 ebooks? Then we can do a prize of a gift card for the total $ as an Amazon gift card (if it's over $50, we can do multiple cards), and a copy of all the books, and then 2 runner-ups who get ebooks?

You can either Paypal me the buy-in money, or purchase 3 copies of my new ebook "We are Made of Stardust" ($2.99 each) and gift them to people who might enjoy them.

I'll add Liking your author page as an entry. *Only New Adult Romance, please!*

Email me at [email protected] with:
- Your preferred payment method
- A mobi file of the book you're giving away, plus the title and blurb and genre
- Your Facebook page
- Your Twitter name if you have one

I'll draw the raffle when another author is at my house, so they can attest it's absolutely random, just in case the $ gets quite high and someone I know wins.


----------



## 56139

Dalya said:


> Hey, who here wants to do a group Rafflecopter? I can set it up -- I've got the deluxe account so I can add a swanky photo.
> 
> How about a $10 buy-in, and you contribute 3 ebooks? Then we can do a prize of a gift card for the total $ as an Amazon gift card (if it's over $50, we can do multiple cards), and a copy of all the books, and then 2 runner-ups who get ebooks?
> 
> You can either Paypal me the buy-in money, or purchase 3 copies of my new ebook "We are Made of Stardust" ($2.99 each) and gift them to people who might enjoy them.
> 
> I'll add Liking your author page as an entry. *Only New Adult Romance, please!*
> 
> Email me at [email protected] with:
> - Your preferred payment method
> - A mobi file of the book you're giving away, plus the title and blurb and genre
> - Your Facebook page
> - Your Twitter name if you have one
> 
> I'll draw the raffle when another author is at my house, so they can attest it's absolutely random, just in case the $ gets quite high and someone I know wins.


Me me me.  Emailing you!


----------



## 13893

me me me! emailing you now ...


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Would love to join in but my NA isn't quite ready yet.  

Another time, though, and I'm so there!  

Let us know when it's organised and I'll give it a shout out.


----------



## 54706

Facebooked and Tweeted, JA Huss!!  Good luck!!


----------



## 54706

My NA romance is LIVE today! And moving up the charts. I'd be forever grateful if you'd help move it up some more!!

http://amzn.to/193ptME



#936 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
#59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#64 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age

BLURB:
A full-length new adult romance novel of 101,700 words. HEA ending, not part of a series. ***CONTENT WARNING: Due to adult sexual situations and language, this novel may not be appropriate for readers under 18.***
IT HAPPENED IN VEGAS. I can't be held responsible. Things that happen there are supposed to stay there, right? Right? Yeeeah. Not so much.
Andie's just days away from tying the knot, but there's just ooooone little glitch. Apparently, she's already married. Or someone with her name is married to a guy out in Oregon of all places, and the courthouse won't issue her a marriage license until it's all cleared up. Tripping her way through cow pies and country songs to meet up with a man who gets around places on horseback is her very last idea of how to have a good time, but if she's going to get married, make partner at the firm, and have two point five kids before she's thirty-five, she needs to get to the bottom of this snafu and fix it quick ... before her fiance finds out and everything she's been working toward goes up in flames.


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> Facebooked and Tweeted, JA Huss!! Good luck!!


TY! FB and Tweeted you too!


----------



## CJArcher

JA and Elle - I've facebooked your new releases on my new alter ego's FB account. I have 0 likes so far so I don't think it'll be any help, LOL.

Good luck with your books!


----------



## TexasGirl

ellecasey said:


> My NA romance is LIVE today! And moving up the charts. I'd be forever grateful if you'd help move it up some more!!
> 
> http://amzn.to/193ptME


I'm going to get you out tomorrow, Elle, so I don't water down what I'm doing today with JanneCo and my neverending Mimi love.

So exciting!


----------



## 56139

CJArcher said:


> JA and Elle - I've facebooked your new releases on my new alter ego's FB account. I have 0 likes so far so I don't think it'll be any help, LOL.
> 
> Good luck with your books!


LOL... well give us your page link silly! We'll send you likes!


----------



## 13893

I'm giving away three copies of Stardust on my FB page as we speak. They're probably already claimed as I'm typing this ... fun!


----------



## Alex Owens

Congrats Elle! I FB'd (on Alex's Page) and tweeted the link too! Hope it comes out with a bang!


----------



## 54706

Thanks, you guys!!!  Moving up little by little:

#936 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
    #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
    #64 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## Kwalker

Awesome Elle!

I'd love to participate in a group rafflecopter, but I won't have ARCs ready until august, and I'm not releasing until September. I imagine that is too far out.


----------



## evecarter

Congrats Elle. I tweeted and FB'ed it  Looking great!!


----------



## 13893

Elle, I'm on the verge of being a Spaminator today, so I'll pimp you tomorrow for better effect. Congrats on a great opening day!


----------



## Kwalker

If anyone has time, I'd love a few shares on this:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=481275905291326&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater&notif_t=like


----------



## 54706

Posted to my timeline and my page.  Whoo hooo!! Very poetic lines there, lady.


----------



## Kwalker

Thanks Elle =)


----------



## 54706

Kwalker said:


> Thanks Elle =)


Always a pleasure!


----------



## 56139

Shared ya Kelly!


----------



## TexasGirl

Got Elle done on one account and Kelly on another.

Tomorrow I'll switch the two! 

Does anybody else hate writing blurbs? I'm in blurb hell today.


----------



## Kwalker

TexasGirl said:


> Got Elle done on one account and Kelly on another.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll switch the two!
> 
> Does anybody else hate writing blurbs? I'm in blurb hell today.


I hate writing blurbs too =/ I think mine pretty much suck.

And thanks to you, and JA both =)


----------



## 54706

Thanks, Texas!


----------



## 13893

ellecasey said:


> My NA romance is LIVE today! And moving up the charts. I'd be forever grateful if you'd help move it up some more!!
> 
> http://amzn.to/193ptME
> 
> 
> 
> #936 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> 
> #15 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
> #59 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
> #64 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
> 
> ...


Shared - but it looks like you don't need it! Great job!


----------



## 54706

Are you kidding?  The only way this is happening is with help from fellow authors and readers!  Share! Share!  Share!  lol 

I'm a little feverish right now.


----------



## Alex Owens

324 in the whole store! You go, Elle! 

And Kelly, can't post your (lovely) banner from my phone so I'm going to go find one of others posts on FB and share it


----------



## evecarter

Yay, congratulations Elle. You are doing amazing!!


----------



## 54706

evecarter said:


> Yay, congratulations Elle. You are doing amazing!!


Thank you!!! I'm at 158 right now and freaking OUT. 

Super big thanks to all of you for helping me out!! Even HM Ward jumped in the mix for me yesterday!


----------



## sophiableu

Elle, you are kicking butt!  I doubt I can do anything for you but I'll tweet it up!


----------



## 54706

sophiableu said:


> Elle, you are kicking butt! I doubt I can do anything for you but I'll tweet it up!


Yes you can! TWeet Tweet Tweet! 

It's kind of freaking me out. Up down up down. I'm afraid the momentum is going to die down and then BLAP. Book disappears from the lists. So THANK YOU for your help. Everyone on this thread, thank you!


----------



## LG Castillo

My sales have come to a screeching halt so I'm going to try to jump start it with a sale. Here's a photo announcing the 99 cent sale. Any help I can get in promoting it is greatly appreciated! 










Amazon
http://amzn.to/1cRhjqG

Barnes & Noble
http://bit.ly/BuyLashBN


----------



## dalya

Linda, I'll post your sale later today. I just pimped a bunch of books.

If anyone wants to boost me, please do! I'll post your 99cent NA book today as well, to my page of 3600 Likers.


----------



## 54706

@L.G.  Posted to my Facebook and TWitter.  Good luck!


----------



## 54706

Dalya said:


> Linda, I'll post your sale later today. I just pimped a bunch of books.
> 
> If anyone wants to boost me, please do! I'll post your 99cent NA book today as well, to my page of 3600 Likers.


Gotcha, Dalya Mimi!!


----------



## Kwalker

Linda - I'm procrastinating from editing. I hope you don't mind. I made two with different wording, and a blank one for you to use your own wording on.







I'll share yours again this evening Dalya


----------



## dalya

I'm still looking for a few more New Adult (and Erotic Romance too) authors for a group FB-Like raffle. Got a lot of amazing peeps on board so far. 

It's a $10 buy-in by Paypal plus a copy of one of your ebooks for 3 winners.

I'm thinking a $100 prize, a $50 prize, and then just ebooks as 3rd prize. I'll do the raffle draw when another author is at my house (either Catou Martine or Megan Flint, as I see them locally).

Email me: [email protected]


----------



## LG Castillo

Dalya said:


> Linda, I'll post your sale later today. I just pimped a bunch of books.
> 
> If anyone wants to boost me, please do! I'll post your 99cent NA book today as well, to my page of 3600 Likers.


okay thanks!

I'm gonna post yours to my facebook accounts. (I have three)


----------



## LG Castillo

ellecasey said:


> @L.G. Posted to my Facebook and TWitter. Good luck!


thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

Kwalker said:


> Linda - I'm procrastinating from editing. I hope you don't mind. I made two with different wording, and a blank one for you to use your own wording on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll share yours again this evening Dalya


ahh! Kelly, you're the best! Thank you!!


----------



## LG Castillo

Dalya said:


> I'm still looking for a few more New Adult (and Erotic Romance too) authors for a group FB-Like raffle. Got a lot of amazing peeps on board so far.
> 
> It's a $10 buy-in by Paypal plus a copy of one of your ebooks for 3 winners.
> 
> I'm thinking a $100 prize, a $50 prize, and then just ebooks as 3rd prize. I'll do the raffle draw when another author is at my house (either Catou Martine or Megan Flint, as I see them locally).
> 
> Email me: [email protected]


sent you an email.


----------



## evecarter

Dalya, I just posted your sale on my Facebook page and to my 10,000 Twitter followers


----------



## 13893

Dalya said:


> Linda, I'll post your sale later today. I just pimped a bunch of books.
> 
> If anyone wants to boost me, please do! I'll post your 99cent NA book today as well, to my page of 3600 Likers.


I ended up giving away 6 Stardusts - happy followers all around! I'll put Love Scars back down to 99¢... I should leave it there anyway. I killed whatever momentum it had by raising the price. (but gawd I hate selling books for 99¢!)


----------



## Sally C

Tweeted you, Elle, and facebooked you Kelly!


----------



## Kwalker

Thank you so much Sally!


----------



## Sally C

Tweeted you, Dalya...and bought it (couldn't resist!)


----------



## Sally C

You're welcome, Kelly!


----------



## Sally C

Dalya said:


> I'm still looking for a few more New Adult (and Erotic Romance too) authors for a group FB-Like raffle. Got a lot of amazing peeps on board so far.
> 
> It's a $10 buy-in by Paypal plus a copy of one of your ebooks for 3 winners.
> 
> I'm thinking a $100 prize, a $50 prize, and then just ebooks as 3rd prize. I'll do the raffle draw when another author is at my house (either Catou Martine or Megan Flint, as I see them locally).
> 
> Email me: [email protected]


I've just emailed you, Dalya


----------



## Alex Owens

Posted one of the Lash banners for you on FB, Linda!
Hope the sale helps!


----------



## TexasGirl

You know, if several of us are going to do sales, we can do a big ol' group promo.

Dalya, was that one of the purposes of your RaffleCopter? And you know I'm in anything you do, if you need more peeps. I've been building my FB page, and even though it may not look large, I get an average of 4K people seeing each post I do because I send all my people from all my pages to the new one.


----------



## dalya

TexasGirl said:


> You know, if several of us are going to do sales, we can do a big ol' group promo.
> 
> Dalya, was that one of the purposes of your RaffleCopter? And you know I'm in anything you do, if you need more peeps. I've been building my FB page, and even though it may not look large, I get an average of 4K people seeing each post I do because I send all my people from all my pages to the new one.


No, my sale was a last-minute barfathon last night. As in, I hate to discount the newness, but the end of my 30-day window is rapidly approaching and the book wasn't doing much. I probably effed up the title / blurb / cover / choice of material, or perhaps it's a butterfly beating its wings on the other side of Amazon's 'bots and I just didn't get lucky.

Anyhoo.

Let's pretend it's all part of my master plan and I am a professional. 

No the group Raffle is just to get more Likes. I think cash and merch works great for getting Likes. I would just have the twitter entry tweet about the contest. 

A group sale promo ... that I would be into and would insist you organize it.  I haven't found group sale promos to be terribly effective, though I've done maybe 5 group thingies, and most of them as Dalya, who can only give books away but not sell them.

Jeebus I am angsty today. I'm going to go to town on that chocolate I purchased yesterday.


----------



## B. Ashcroft

I'll post about it too.  It can't fall yet.  Stardust is too good!


----------



## LG Castillo

ellecasey said:


> Thank you!!! I'm at 158 right now and freaking OUT.
> 
> Super big thanks to all of you for helping me out!! Even HM Ward jumped in the mix for me yesterday!


So close to the top 100!

Is Elle awake?

Shine not Burn
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #152 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
#15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


----------



## 13893

Mimi's book is rising too - it's at 818 now!


----------



## LG Castillo

LKRigel said:


> Mimi's book is rising too - it's at 818 now!


YAY!


----------



## Alex Owens

Linda Castillo said:


> So close to the top 100!
> 
> Is Elle awake?
> 
> Shine not Burn
> Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #152 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #5 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Romantic Comedy
> #14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
> #15 in Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age


I just Fb'd and tweeted Elle's again... and glad to see Mimi's rising (I've got a girl-crush on Peaches and the more people that join me, the less _weird _I'll feel  )


----------



## dalya

There's a support group for Team Peaches right here: https://www.facebook.com/groups/157278734459798/

Yay for Elle's book! She has been working so hard, with so many books, and her niceness as a person almost overshadows her awesomeness as a writer, but a hit book wouldn't be bad timing.  Of course, I wish the same goodness for all the helpful and kind folks here on kboards.

A big part of the formula is Amazon's mysterious and broody alsobots. I swear a book comes out of the book-baby chute and gets stamped with an ASIN# and falls down into that bingo ball roller of artificial intelligence. Where you get spit out in the next few days is your destiny.

With my last book, I had the paperback up a little before the ebook. I would do that again on my next release, because I think it gives the book good mojo when it's in the bingo ball roller.


----------



## Alex Owens

Oh, thank goodness! Thanks for the link Dalya-- you know I'm joining!

... book-baby chute: that's a fabulous analogy. I must be working on a twelve-pounder here, because getting my current baby out is about as fun as kidney stones. And I've had the aformentioned stones   so I know of what I speak.


----------



## LG Castillo

Kpfowler said:


> Posted one of the Lash banners for you on FB, Linda!
> Hope the sale helps!


Thanks!!


----------



## Daizie

I'm not on FB, but I created a blog post for 2 of Mimi's, Elle's book, Linda's and two more 99 cent New Adult books from Amazon. I will do another post tomorrow for other books and tweet links individually. I did tweet about Stardust earlier in the day and I got an RT.

I will just tuck Love Scars into tomorrow's after it switches.


----------



## sophiableu

I tweeted Lash, Linda, and FB'ed Stardust, Dalya.  Good luck with your sales!


----------



## LG Castillo

Daizie said:


> I'm not on FB, but I created a blog post for 2 of Mimi's, Elle's book, Linda's and two more 99 cent New Adult books from Amazon. I will do another post tomorrow for other books and tweet links individually. I did tweet about Stardust earlier in the day and I got an RT.
> 
> I will just tuck Love Scars into tomorrow's after it switches.


thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

sophiableu said:


> I tweeted Lash, Linda, and FB'ed Stardust, Dalya. Good luck with your sales!


Thank you!


----------



## 13893

Daizie said:


> I'm not on FB, but I created a blog post for 2 of Mimi's, Elle's book, Linda's and two more 99 cent New Adult books from Amazon. I will do another post tomorrow for other books and tweet links individually. I did tweet about Stardust earlier in the day and I got an RT.
> 
> I will just tuck Love Scars into tomorrow's after it switches.


Thank you so much Daizie!

Linda, I Facebooked Lash. Let's hope you get a surge going.


----------



## 54706

I missed all the fun!  I got into the 140s before I started going back the other direction.  Sales are dismal and I'm hoping it's just the 4th of July.  What a terrible week to launch a book!  DERP!


----------



## TexasGirl

Mimi said:


> No the group Raffle is just to get more Likes. I think cash and merch works great for getting Likes. I would just have the twitter entry tweet about the contest.
> 
> A group sale promo ... that I would be into and would insist you organize it.  I haven't found group sale promos to be terribly effective, though I've done maybe 5 group thingies, and most of them as Dalya, who can only give books away but not sell them.


I have done some super successful group promos, but only if they are very small and our books match very closely. Every book has to appeal to every readership we go for, so they go down the line and buy them all. Five books max. All have to be visible in one glance. I think the mistake groups make is in thinking bigger is better.


----------



## LG Castillo

LKRigel said:


> Thank you so much Daizie!
> 
> Linda, I Facebooked Lash. Let's hope you get a surge going.


thank you!


----------



## valeriec80

TexasGirl said:


> I have done some super successful group promos, but only if they are very small and our books match very closely. Every book has to appeal to every readership we go for, so they go down the line and buy them all. Five books max. All have to be visible in one glance. I think the mistake groups make is in thinking bigger is better.


I think we often think that because we are thinking that more authors means more fan bases. But I can see your point. I think if all five of you had a nice big group of fans who actively bought books, or if you could get some good blogs besides the authors' blogs to advertise it, I could see it working very well.


----------



## dalya

TexasGirl said:


> I have done some super successful group promos, but only if they are very small and our books match very closely. Every book has to appeal to every readership we go for, so they go down the line and buy them all. Five books max. All have to be visible in one glance. I think the mistake groups make is in thinking bigger is better.


Yes, I think there's a real art to it. Probably better to approach a few select people than to do a giant open call. 

I suppose bigger, multi-author publishers could do this.


----------



## TexasGirl

Since you're just going for "likes" in a Rafflecopter, bigger is definitely better. I was supposed to be in one July 1 with a blogger who commands hundreds of thousands of entries in the contests, but she's had some family thing, and it hasn't happened yet. That's a clean read one, though, and my new book definitely isn't going to qualify!


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> Since you're just going for "likes" in a Rafflecopter, bigger is definitely better. I was supposed to be in one July 1 with a blogger who commands hundreds of thousands of entries in the contests, but she's had some family thing, and it hasn't happened yet. That's a clean read one, though, and my new book definitely isn't going to qualify!


Is that for Kathy's Summer Kindle Giveaway? Losing Francesca is in that one too. I've done those twice as a blogger and it definitely pays off. I might do a blitz with her for LF when she comes back blogging full time, but right now, she's sorta on vacation until fall.

You know what's funny is that when Clutch first came out, she signed up for a promo on my tour. Clutch has no sex, but I wouldn't call it clean, so I was really surprised. But she pushed that book for me right out of the gate and it was kinda nice.


----------



## TexasGirl

JanneCO said:


> Is that for Kathy's Summer Kindle Giveaway? Losing Francesca is in that one too. I've done those twice as a blogger and it definitely pays off. I might do a blitz with her for LF when she comes back blogging full time, but right now, she's sorta on vacation until fall.
> 
> You know what's funny is that when Clutch first came out, she signed up for a promo on my tour. Clutch has no sex, but I wouldn't call it clean, so I was really surprised. But she pushed that book for me right out of the gate and it was kinda nice.


Yup, it's Kathy's. She hasn't even gotten my entry info from me. I assume she'll get to it when she gets back. I think she's going through something tough.

Dalya, when is yours going to start? I need to get you info since I don't have to be quite so clean.


----------



## dalya

TexasGirl said:


> Yup, it's Kathy's. She hasn't even gotten my entry info from me. I assume she'll get to it when she gets back. I think she's going through something tough.
> 
> Dalya, when is yours going to start? I need to get you info since I don't have to be quite so clean.


I just need 3 more people to jump in. I started assembling the Rafflecopter last night, so sock it to me! I tentatively added the Forever Innocent page to hold your spot.


----------



## CJArcher

I'm not ready yet.  

On the upside, I have a solid draft, a blurb and a release day lined up for Aug 21st. I'm doing more promo for this title than I've done for my other 15 or so books so I hope it pays off.


----------



## dalya

CJArcher said:


> I'm not ready yet.
> 
> On the upside, I have a solid draft, a blurb and a release day lined up for Aug 21st. I'm doing more promo for this title than I've done for my other 15 or so books so I hope it pays off.


People will enter for the cash card, so even if you don't have a book to give away, you can still participate! You just need a FB author page.

I'm excited to see how this goes. I did a $50 gift card just on my own a while back and got a lot of entries.


----------



## FictionalWriter

I'll have something new later this year. Must finish the historical I'm writing first.


----------



## Daizie

Does anyone have 99-cent books they want me to post on my blog this weekend? I have _Love Scars_ on my list. The full novel is now discounted.

From the board, I already posted Lash, For You, We Are Made of Stardust and Shine Not Burn. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## 13893

Daizie said:


> Does anyone have 99-cent books they want me to post on my blog this weekend? I have _Love Scars_ on my list. The full novel is now discounted.
> 
> From the board, I already posted Lash, For You, We Are Made of Stardust and Shine Not Burn. Did I miss anyone?


Thanks! Yes, the full novel will be on sale for 99¢ through the weekend.


----------



## CJArcher

Mimi said:


> People will enter for the cash card, so even if you don't have a book to give away, you can still participate! You just need a FB author page.
> 
> I'm excited to see how this goes. I did a $50 gift card just on my own a while back and got a lot of entries.


Hmm, tempting, but my FB page doesn't have a header yet and I want to get it all pretty before I send anyone there. Thanks anyway, and great suggestion for the future.


----------



## TexasGirl

Mimi said:


> I just need 3 more people to jump in. I started assembling the Rafflecopter last night, so sock it to me! I tentatively added the Forever Innocent page to hold your spot.


Okay, good. Page is close enough to ready. Will add the new book cover as soon as I can.

I'll dig up your email to send the monies to.


----------



## evecarter

Daizie said:


> Does anyone have 99-cent books they want me to post on my blog this weekend? I have _Love Scars_ on my list. The full novel is now discounted.
> 
> From the board, I already posted Lash, For You, We Are Made of Stardust and Shine Not Burn. Did I miss anyone?


Daizie, My book Breathless is on $0.99 sale this weekend.


----------



## 54706

Daizie said:


> Does anyone have 99-cent books they want me to post on my blog this weekend? I have _Love Scars_ on my list. The full novel is now discounted.
> 
> From the board, I already posted Lash, For You, We Are Made of Stardust and Shine Not Burn. Did I miss anyone?


Thank you for this!!


----------



## Daizie

evecarter said:


> Daizie, My book Breathless is on $0.99 sale this weekend.


Oh, I did your book, too, the other day. I just forgot you were on the board. But I remember seeing BREATHLESS now. Didn't your husband design your cover?


----------



## Alex Owens

Mimi said:


> People will enter for the cash card, so even if you don't have a book to give away, you can still participate! You just need a FB author page.
> 
> I'm excited to see how this goes. I did a $50 gift card just on my own a while back and got a lot of entries.


Mimi - is the rafflecopter full yet? My author page certainly needs some love


----------



## dalya

Kpfowler said:


> Mimi - is the rafflecopter full yet? My author page certainly needs some love


I have 2 more spots! email me your page and a mobi of the book you want to give away so I can keep everything straight: [email protected]


----------



## evecarter

Daizie said:


> Oh, I did your book, too, the other day. I just forgot you were on the board. But I remember seeing BREATHLESS now. Didn't your husband design your cover?


Thank you so much, Daizie. Yes, he did. In fact, he designed all my covers.


----------



## evecarter

Mimi said:


> I have 2 more spots! email me your page and a mobi of the book you want to give away so I can keep everything straight: [email protected]


I would love a spot, Mimi. I just emailed you.


----------



## Alex Owens

Mimi said:


> I have 2 more spots! email me your page and a mobi of the book you want to give away so I can keep everything straight: [email protected]


Emailed you just now! Thanks!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Posted Breathless for you Eve. Hope the promo goes well.


----------



## Kwalker

Do any of you have any contacts or know any NA Contemporary Beta readers?



The other beta readers I've used have been for my fantasy stuff, and some of them aren't as interested in romance. One of my other beta readers (fair disclosure, she's my grandmother) well, 'nough said. I cannot give this to my grandmother to test read =) When she reads, if she gets to a sexy scene, she skips ahead 3 pages, and then continues reading. So, yeah. =)


Here's No One's Angel's blurb ( what I'm looking for betas for )

Tess used to spend more hours than she’d care to admit playing her favorite computer game, using the nickname Angel. She could pretend her life was different, and she could pretend Arion was just a friend. But a girl needs more to keep her warm at night than pixels and she traded her virtual heaven for a real life hell. Now she’s on the run from a past she won’t talk about, and the only place she has to go is the doorstep of the friend she’s never actually met.

When Angel disappeared from their nightly games, it nearly destroyed Arion. He threw himself into work and women, but he can’t help knowing the one night stands will never compare to the angel who haunts his dreams. At first, when she shows up soaking wet and scared-shitless on his doorstep, he thinks his prayers have been answered.

But the more Arion tries to keep Angel close, the more her fear drives her away. If they are ever going to have a chance for a future, they’ll first have to deal with the past that hasn’t forgotten her any more than she’s forgotten it, and Arion will have to learn how to let her go.

No One's Angel is a New Adult(NA) Contemporary Romance about a girl learning to fight back, and a boy learning how to let go. It is recommended for mature audiences only due to language and sexual content.


----------



## 56139

I don't use betas, just my editor, and I'd offer to do it myself, but I want to make sure I can review you when it comes out and that might take away the fun.  

I can put up an announcement on my FB author page though, if you want.  Just let me know.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

My gay New Adult Urban Fantasy books was released early a couple of days ago (I've had such back luck with getting this ready for publishing and so much stress, I decided to release it early just to be sure nothing will go wrong when the tour starts next week).

Anyway, here it is!










Marc, a small pet shop owner and seer, needs help with his store, but his new employee, Galen, brings with him more trouble than expected. Marc tries to keep their relationship professional even if Galen seems insistent on taking it to the next level. And then there is the problem of Galen's past.

Keiran, a hard working medical student and Marc's best friend, has a small problem, a stalker. One night he confronts the guy and finds in his stalker vampire, Devlan, is too alluring to turn down. But Devlan isn't who he seems to be.

When the four men meet up for a night out their lives fall apart. Marc's premonitions are wrong and everything points towards one autumn night a couple of years ago. Now they need to figure out what happened that night, before someone dies, again.

Time is running out. The visions might be false, but they don't paint a pretty picture, not about their futures and, especially, not about their pasts. They need to reverse the change before it is too late.

http://www.5timeschaos.com/disturbedfate

I'm really excited about this one and the next book in this series (which I based on a traditional romance plot).


----------



## Kwalker

J.A.

Thanks for the offer, that would be fantastic =)

Kia - I'll share that for you this evening, I've already been a bit posty this am =)


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm cover revealing my new NA cover tomorrow (FINALLY!)

I'm so excited! This was without a doubt the longest hardest most contentious cover development I've done to date (my 24th title!)


----------



## sophiableu

I can't wait to see it, TexasGirl.  Did you decide on a stock image or do a photo shoot?


----------



## TexasGirl

sophiableu said:


> I can't wait to see it, TexasGirl. Did you decide on a stock image or do a photo shoot?


With Dalya's amazing help, we found another piece of stock that wasn't used and not so expensive.

I did actually meet a guy last week who would have worked well, and I might shoot him eventually, but it was just too quick to get that done. (I did shoot someone ELSE'S cover this morning, though!)

The book is up on Goodreads a little ahead of the reveal tomorrow.

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18168448-forever-innocent

Dalya's Rafflecopter has been amazing! I've gotten 300 new likes on the page for the book since last night. (Have I told her lately that I love her?)


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> With Dalya's amazing help, we found another piece of stock that wasn't used and not so expensive.
> 
> I did actually meet a guy last week who would have worked well, and I might shoot him eventually, but it was just too quick to get that done. (I did shoot someone ELSE'S cover this morning, though!)
> 
> The book is up on Goodreads a little ahead of the reveal tomorrow.
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18168448-forever-innocent
> 
> Dalya's Rafflecopter has been amazing! I've gotten 300 new likes on the page for the book since last night. (Have I told her lately that I love her?)


Ooh, I love the cover! Added to my TBR list.


----------



## CJArcher

I love the cover! Also added it to my shelf.


----------



## TexasGirl

Thank you! I'm feeling really good about this one! My fans have been slowly naming all the characters and winning prizes and it's been super fun.


----------



## Kwalker

That cover is fabulous.


----------



## 13893

Yep - I added it too. Very nice!


----------



## 56139

TexasGirl said:


> Dalya's Rafflecopter has been amazing! I've gotten 300 new likes on the page for the book since last night. (Have I told her lately that I love her?)


Me too! I totally forgot about it and I was like - who the hell is promo'ing me?

Duh.


----------



## Kwalker

I have too. I woke up this morning to 168 new likes and thought my eyes were gonna fall out of my head.


----------



## Alex Owens

Nice cover! And the first line of the blurb is killer  

I've been very happy with the FB likes so far... I've gotten almost 300 new likes since last night, which has helped my page look not-so-pathetic.


----------



## 13893

So true! Lark Lane has almost 300 likes now, and before the promo she/I had one.

It's weird managing a pen name.


----------



## evecarter

i have 300 new likes on FB since the promo started. It's amazing. Shows the power of cross promotion. Awesome initiative, Mimi.


----------



## evecarter

TexasGirl said:


> Thank you! I'm feeling really good about this one! My fans have been slowly naming all the characters and winning prizes and it's been super fun.


Awesome cover. I added it to my "To Be Read" list


----------



## Alex Owens

LKRigel said:


> So true! Lark Lane has almost 300 likes now, and before the promo she/I had one.
> 
> It's weird managing a pen name.


Yes, it is. Aside from the awkardness of it all, the logistics are a pain too. I get tired of logging in an out under different names... so I've decided to "be" Alex most of the time (and on my laptop) and post stuff for my family/ local friends on my other account only from my phone-- makes it a little easier anyway.


----------



## TexasGirl

I agree about logistics. I had everything well set up. Every browser was a pen name, so I could feel free to FB or Tweet and know that in that program, it was all hooked up correctly.

Well boo, this morning I accidentally tweeted a review for one pen name book on my Twitter under my real name. And of course, my Tweets automatically populate to my personal Facebook profile and all my pages, my goodreads, my author central, and my blog sidebar.

As I tried to delete the dang trail before people saw it and asked questions, I wondered -- what the heck am I doing this for?


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Can I advise to use either Hootsuite or Tweetdeck? You can hook up multiple accounts so that you don't need to log in and out. Both support FB and Twitter.
I use Hootsuite to mostly keep track of searches so that I know when I or my book gets mentioned, but when I still had 2 twitter accounts (one professional and one personal) I kept track between both through Tweetdeck.
But I also use Chrome, FF and IE for different accounts (I still run 3 twitter accounts) and also for different microsoft (hotmail etc) login sessions.

@ TexasGirl: Your new book looks and sounds awesome!


----------



## CJArcher

It sure is a pain. Then there's the different email accounts, goodreads profiles and websites for each name too, plus starting from scratch all over again with no FB likes. I've decided not to give my new persona a twitter account. I think that's one she can do without.


----------



## Kwalker

I'm not writing under a penn name for largely those reasons. I'd never manage to keep track.

But I did make a twitter for my MC from No One's Angel, and I'll use that to tweet the more racy stuff that I wouldn't put on my main fan page/twitter.


----------



## TexasGirl

Kwalker said:


> I'm not writing under a penn name for largely those reasons. I'd never manage to keep track.
> 
> But I did make a twitter for my MC from No One's Angel, and I'll use that to tweet the more racy stuff that I wouldn't put on my main fan page/twitter.


A racy Twitter feed? Sign me up! LINK LINK LINK!


----------



## Anne Frasier

love your cover, TexasGirl!


----------



## Kwalker

LOL, well I don't know that it will be truly racy, but I will be less mindful of what I say. (I have 12 year olds and such that follow my main page, so I try not to curse or post too many half naked men =)

The new one is https://twitter.com/HeCallsMeAngel


----------



## TexasGirl

This has been the craziest day! I've never had so much activity on a new book before over just a cover reveal...

Trying not to get too hyped up.

_My last book tanked. My last book tanked. My last book tanked._


----------



## Kwalker

Forever Innocent will NOT tank. Forever Innocent will NOT tank. Forever Innocent will NOT tank.


----------



## dalya

TexasGirl said:


> This has been the craziest day! I've never had so much activity on a new book before over just a cover reveal...
> 
> Trying not to get too hyped up.
> 
> _My last book tanked. My last book tanked. My last book tanked._


----------



## Daizie

I love your new cover. And the couple in it is hotter than the other one, so good pick.


----------



## 56139

Daizie said:


> I love your new cover. And the couple in it is hotter than the other one, so good pick.


I agree - and this one has all the makings...


----------



## sophiableu

I love it, too.  Perfect for the genre but unique.

ETA: I just read the blurb and immediately added it to my TBR.  The blurb almost made me cry!


----------



## sophiableu

Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz.  It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s.  It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much.  I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


----------



## TexasGirl

sophiableu said:


> Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz. It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s. It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much. I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


Bought, shared, Tweeted, Facebooked and linkage will go everywhere -- author central, Goodreads, blog, because if I'm going to type 140 characters, I'm gonna make them WORK for me!

Sigh. I just love how you can link everything up. Until I post to the wrong account and it all replicates everywhere within 10 seconds...


----------



## sophiableu

Thank you so much!


----------



## dalya

sophiableu said:


> Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz. It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s. It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much. I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


Sophia, I just posted to my Facebook page of 4k (LOL) followers. Good luck!


----------



## 13893

sophiableu said:


> Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz. It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s. It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much. I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


bought and pimped! It looks really good!


----------



## CJArcher

I just bought too! Good luck!


----------



## Cege Smith

Sophia, I 1-clicked and promoted it to all my brand new FB followers from the awesome giveaway that Dalya organized. 

Pen names (le sigh) - Cege Smith isn't a secret pen name at all. I just jazzed up my real name because my husband decided to straddle me with the glamourous last name of _Smith_ and I wanted to make my stuff easier to find.

Bad thing about that is that everybody (including work folks and clients) knows my pen name and several have read my stuff. Violence and horror doesn't seem to be bother people the way sexy stuff does. So I felt obliged to create another pen name. I've got email addresses and logins coming out of my ears.

That said, I'm decloaking in this thread. I want to talk to you guys openly and be able to compare war stories. If somebody I know figures it out because they somehow wandered in here, then more power to them (and I hope they buy a copy of my book ).

I'm Ivy Sinclair. (It's really fun when I say it in my head in my Batman voice.)


----------



## Alex Owens

sophiableu said:


> Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz. It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s. It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much. I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


Tweeted and posted to my FB page (to all my new followers  Thanks again Mimi!) Fingers crossed for you!

The rest of this thread has taken off, and I don't know where to start...

Mimi: Whipped-cream-nipple? Thinking of of Peaches next bra design? lol

TexasGirl: I feel your pain with the mis-posts. GoodReads is especially a pain, because every now and again it will link up to the wrong FB account even though I told it not to and post my latest read. The last time that happened I reviewed something under my steamier "Emma" name and it showed up on my personal everyone-around-this-small-town-will-know-my-business page. I raced to delete it all off and hope no one noticed!


----------



## 56139

sophiableu said:


> Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz. It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s. It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much. I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


I'm reviewing this on the 22 via Xpresso. I'll pimp it tomorrow socially though. I'm trying to get ARC's out right now so must remain in the editing cave for a little longer.

On a side note: It's killing me to keep my $3.99 price for TRAGIC right now.

I need a group hug. 

I HAVE to keep the price up, even though JUNCO is outselling that book like crazy now, (I'm just shaking my head at this) because I NEED to be able to do a BookBub ad for it when the third book comes out in October and it was 99 cents for more than a month. Half of May and all of June.

Bah.

Even Francesca is ranking right now. Hopefully the second book will boost TRAGIC at the higher price and keep it afloat until October. That book releases in two weeks.

If anyone thinks this is s stupid idea, feel free to chime in. I'm so ready to drop the price again, it's not funny.


----------



## evecarter

When would you say it's better to put the price at $2.99/3.99 from $0.99? I'm enjoying great sales now at $0.99, about 200 copies a day between Amazon US and UK. US has dropped a little the last few days from 800 in ranking to 1100. UK is still doing great about 300 in rankings. UK almost sell as many copies now as US. I fear if I put the price at $2.99 the sales would stop completely, especially now during summer. The followup to Breathless is not out until September 1st.


----------



## 13893

cegesmith said:


> I'm Ivy Sinclair. (It's really fun when I say it in my head in my Batman voice.)


LOL!


----------



## 13893

I wish I had left Love Scars at 99¢ for the whole opening month. I wigged out and kept going back and forth. 

Then Expresso wouldn't take it for a blitz because the hero is 28! I totally screwed up my first NA rom. argh.

Lesson learned: 
1. Unless your last name is Ward, keep it at 99¢ for the new release month.
2. Keep BOTH your main characters under 26.

sigh.


----------



## evecarter

sophiableu said:


> Catching Liam is "officially" out and I've dropped the price to 99¢ during my book blitz. It's slowing dropping ranks, somewhere in the #600s. It will be that way all week, so if anyone is putting up any sale posts and wouldn't mind including the book, I would appreciate it soooo much. I'm incredibly nervous about everything right now.


Looks awesome! Love the cover. I tweeted it and posted it on my facebook page.


----------



## evecarter

LKRigel said:


> I wish I had left Love Scars at 99¢ for the whole opening month. I wigged out and kept going back and forth.
> 
> Then Expresso wouldn't take it for a blitz because the hero is 28! I totally screwed up my first NA rom. argh.
> 
> Lesson learned:
> 1. Unless your last name is Ward, keep it at 99¢ for the new release month.
> 2. Keep BOTH your main characters under 26.
> 
> sigh.


Thanks LK. That's golden information. <3


----------



## 13893

evecarter said:


> Thanks LK. That's golden information. <3


And the beauty of self-publishing is my publisher won't kill the series because mistakes were made with the first book! hahahaha


----------



## 56139

LKRigel said:


> I wish I had left Love Scars at 99¢ for the whole opening month. I wigged out and kept going back and forth.
> 
> Then Expresso wouldn't take it for a blitz because the hero is 28! I totally screwed up my first NA rom. argh.
> 
> Lesson learned:
> 1. Unless your last name is Ward, keep it at 99¢ for the new release month.
> 2. Keep BOTH your main characters under 26.
> 
> sigh.


Yes, I maxed out my 99 cent release month, I had it there for six weeks actually - I sold many thousands of copies. Believe me, I know. Which is why the price hike sucks. But you cannot do a BookBub ad if your book has been on sale over the past few months. They won't let you. So, either you leave it at 99 cents and never do the BB ad, or you bite the bullet and raise the price and sweat it out until you can get an ad and jump start things again.

Since I'm releasing book two in a few weeks, that will boost it, but have to make sure that I can get a BB ad for book three in October.

It's just so hard to watch the ranking go up when you know a simple price change will change that in a day. Oh, well, on to the next book. I'm pushing Francesca now. I'm gonna do a BB ad for that book in late August. It's at 99 cents right now until Wednesday, but then, back to $2.99 for that one too.

At least Junco is kicking butt.  Of all my books, it's the SF series that's selling right now. (That's because I had a BB ad for Clutch on June 28th)


----------



## sophiableu

Mimi said:


> Sophia, I just posted to my Facebook page of 4k (LOL) followers. Good luck!


It's bumped into the 500s! Thank you so much!


----------



## sophiableu

You know what's obnoxious about bookbub?  It's just so much easier for publishers to get spots for trad. published books.  I know because my trad. published YA has been advertised twice in the last four months on it   by my publisher.  I'm not hoping to snag a bookbub add for my Sophia books until next year.  I tried mentioning that they'd advertised my other title, but it got me nowhere.  C'est la vie.

And thank you, thank you, thank you everyone for buying/pimping.  It means a lot.  It's been scary but empowering putting a book out there by myself (oh, and exhausting - I also moved across country this month and my kids schedule is all messed up).


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm pretty sure I'm not going to start out at .99. My fans are used to paying 5.99 for a book so 2.99 is going to feel like a bargain. If they give it lift and I see it starting to rise, then I'll drop the price to get it on a roll with new readers.

I feel like I blew it being 99 cents from the beginning last time. It didn't help, my fans got it for cheap instead of helping me actually make money, and then I had nowhere to go to help it. I made so little it didn't even earn out the expenses.

Not doing that again. I know my fans alone will earn me a decent amount at 2.99. If it catches on, then sure, I'll drop it.


----------



## 13893

I hear you, TexasGirl. I loathe 99¢. 

Sometimes I'd rather sell some books at 99¢ than no books at 3.99. Other times I'd rather sell zero books at 99¢ even if it means selling none/very few at 3.99. 

Pricing has always been my bête noire.


----------



## evecarter

TexasGirl said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm not going to start out at .99. My fans are used to paying 5.99 for a book so 2.99 is going to feel like a bargain. If they give it lift and I see it starting to rise, then I'll drop the price to get it on a roll with new readers.
> 
> I feel like I blew it being 99 cents from the beginning last time. It didn't help, my fans got it for cheap instead of helping me actually make money, and then I had nowhere to go to help it. I made so little it didn't even earn out the expenses.
> 
> Not doing that again. I know my fans alone will earn me a decent amount at 2.99. If it catches on, then sure, I'll drop it.


Maybe I am not understanding how the alsobot on Amazon works. But if you are 99 cents right from the release of your book, you are likely to sell a heck of a lot more books the first week than if you are $2.99. Especially if you are promoting it as a first week limited sale to your Facebook and twitter fans. After that, wouldn't the alsobot feature you in more places, giving you a better platform to sell a $2.99 book?


----------



## CJArcher

I'm thinking of starting at $2.99 with my first NA too, but I'll probably change my mind a million times before it comes out. I'm fickle like that.   Seriously, I want somewhere to go if it doesn't sell out of the gate. At least I can drop it to 99c before the second book.


----------



## Kwalker

I'm thinking of starting Angel out at 2.99 as well. My readers are used to paying 4.99 for my fantasy series, so I think they will grab it. Then, unless it is moving up the charts at 2.99, I'll drop it to 99 cents for my blog tour that starts 2 weeks after I release.


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> I'm thinking of starting Angel out at 2.99 as well. My readers are used to paying 4.99 for my fantasy series, so I think they will grab it. Then, unless it is moving up the charts at 2.99, I'll drop it to 99 cents for my blog tour that starts 2 weeks after I release.


Do you still need beta readers Kelly? I can post that today. Sorry, I flaked on that, I'm trying to get ARC's out.


----------



## TexasGirl

evecarter said:


> Maybe I am not understanding how the alsobot on Amazon works. But if you are 99 cents right from the release of your book, you are likely to sell a heck of a lot more books the first week than if you are $2.99. Especially if you are promoting it as a first week limited sale to your Facebook and twitter fans. After that, wouldn't the alsobot feature you in more places, giving you a better platform to sell a $2.99 book?


I'd like to *think* I'll do super well and 99 cents will rocket me, but the market is pretty full right now and there are no guarantees. I'd rather assume slow and steady sales on my books (like my others do) until I see evidence I'm going to soar.

I'm also doing a 99 cent sale on one of my OTHER books during launch, and I'll probably at least wait for that one to go back to full price before I'd drop this one.

Honestly, I don't think I would have sold many fewer copies of my last NA at 2.99. It was my own fans buying and it never got lift to strangers anyway. I just tossed many hundreds of dollars away and am still in the red on editing and promo.


----------



## Maya Cross

I've been lurking this thread a lot, occasionally pimping books where I can (I hate to spam my fanbase too much), and I have to say, the $0.99 thing bugs me a little. I hate the idea of charging $0.99 for a full length title for any length of time, unless it's driving sales of sequels. My next project once my trilogy is done is going to be a new adult book, and I don't think I'll be able to make myself charge $0.99 for it. The fact is, basically no books chart super high after their first thirty days, and in my head it sucks so much to spend that period at $0.99. You move thousands of copies, but make so little =( If you break the top 100 like Elle has, then it's a different story, since you get much more longevity and maybe take off into the stratosphere to hang with Holly and Bella, but otherwise, once that thirty day cliff kicks in, all those alsoboughts aren't enough to stop the slide.

Maybe I'm just too impatient, I don't know. There is certainly a benefit in terms of boosting your readership and making yourself known, and I'm sure it's smart in a long game, three to five year sort of plan, but something in my stomach just clenches at the thought of my book spending the most profitable portion of it's life in the cheap zone.

I also worry a little because as time passes, more and more new adult books in the top 100 at any given time are at $0.99. Tons of authors are price cycling $0.99 for that big boost, almost to the point where readers can just wait on $2.99 and $3.99 books with the knowledge that there's a pretty good chance the author will cave and drop the price after a few days or a week.


----------



## 56139

Maya Cross said:


> I've been lurking this thread a lot, occasionally pimping books where I can (I hate to spam my fanbase too much), and I have to say, the $0.99 thing bugs me a little. I hate the idea of charging $0.99 for a full length title for any length of time, unless it's driving sales of sequels. My next project once my trilogy is done is going to be a new adult book, and I don't think I'll be able to make myself charge $0.99 for it. The fact is, basically no books chart super high after their first thirty days, and in my head it sucks so much to spend that period at $0.99. You move thousands of copies, but make so little =( If you break the top 100 like Elle has, then it's a different story, since you get much more longevity and maybe take off into the stratosphere to hang with Holly and Bella, but otherwise, once that thirty day cliff kicks in, all those alsoboughts aren't enough to stop the slide.
> 
> Maybe I'm just too impatient, I don't know. There is certainly a benefit in terms of boosting your readership and making yourself known, and I'm sure it's smart in a long game, three to five year sort of plan, but something in my stomach just clenches at the thought of my book spending the most profitable portion of it's life in the cheap zone.
> 
> I also worry a little because as time passes, more and more new adult books in the top 100 at any given time are at $0.99. Tons of authors are price cycling $0.99 for that big boost, almost to the point where readers can just wait on $2.99 and $3.99 books with the knowledge that there's a pretty good chance the author will cave and drop the price after a few days or a week.


Everything you said is true.

I know one of my promo buddies was wincing the whole time my books as at 99 cents. But I needed the exposure and I think it paid off. But the same book can't really stay at 99 cents, it makes no sense. And I've noticed that the authors who have sticking power - not necessarily the ones in the top 100, but some of them are, the one's who stick have higher prices and they have A LOT of books.

If you can cycle your promos through all your books, especially if you have several series going, then you're golden. You can price some higher, some at 99 cents, and even get in a BB ad every month if you can afford it.


----------



## LG Castillo

When I released my first book, Book 1 of a trilogy, I did it at $3.99. I wanted to be able to drop the price for periodic sales and if I started at 99¢ that wouldn't be possible. I did pretty well at $3.99 during the first month it was out. When sales started to slide in the second, I ran some ads and did a sale at 99¢ to pick it back up. I've been doing this off and on this summer. When I do have a sale, I make sure to put in the book description that it is a limited sale and note the regular price.

I plan to release Book 2 of the trilogy in September at $3.99 too.


----------



## 54706

I don't like selling books at 99 cents.  I know my work is worth more than that.  But I have a certain strategy in place and that's what I'm doing to make other things happen.  I will be raising the price once I feel like the timing is right, and my next release will likely be at $2.99 or $3.99.  Eventually I'd like all of my books to be in the $4.99 to $6.99 range.


----------



## Kwalker

JanneCO said:


> Do you still need beta readers Kelly? I can post that today. Sorry, I flaked on that, I'm trying to get ARC's out.


No worries =) And I think I'm good. One of my fantasy beta readers said she'd beta read, so thanks =)


----------



## 56139

ellecasey said:


> I don't like selling books at 99 cents. I know my work is worth more than that. But I have a certain strategy in place and that's what I'm doing to make other things happen. I will be raising the price once I feel like the timing is right, and my next release will likely be at $2.99 or $3.99. Eventually I'd like all of my books to be in the $4.99 to $6.99 range.


That's the thing - everyone of us has to have a plan. Maybe our plans are different, there's nothing wrong with that because we are all different and there is no one way to the top.

I think my 99 cent pricing paid off, I'm not unhappy with it. I haven't even been doing this a year yet, so I'm totally satisfied with my progress.

Elle, you remind me a little of Karina Halle as she was trying to get in the top 100 the first time. She had all these big-selling popular books but no one would give her the time of day in the publishing world becasue she hadn't broke the top 100 yet. But then, you know she did it with Sins and Needles and then, after all this time, her Experiment in Terror books started making it too.

http://experimentinterror.com/2013/01/30/questions-all-up-in-here/

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=644072938953898&set=a.429766517051209.110883.140649372629593&type=1

You're in, Elle! <3

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## TexasGirl

JanneCo is absolutely right. We all know our fan bases and where they come from and what they've been paying. Only we know our sales history.

Elle is long overdue a breakout. I'm so pleased to see it happening.


----------



## valeriec80

If anyone's got space on your blog for a cover reveal, I got some html for you. (It's NA by virtue of the fact that she's a newspaper intern--it's the summer after her junior year at college.)

Last time, I didn't add a margin to my cover, and the text smashed up into it, and it was all ugly. But this time, I got it down. I tested it in wordpress and blogger, so I know for sure it works there. I don't have any other accounts to play with unfortunately. You may need to make sure you enter this in an html tab on your blog or a "text" tab depending on what you got.

Also, I haven't added a complicated form here for my email list, because that seemed to cause problems. I'm just directing people to my website. Overall, it should be simpler and work better this time around.

If you just want to direct people someplace or do a quick share, here's a link: http://www.vjchambers.com/cover-reveals/cover-reveal-vigil-a-superhero-romance/

And here's the code if you don't mind doing a quick blog post. You should be able to just copy-paste this: 


> *Super rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy.
> 
> Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance
> 
> by V. J. Chambers*
> 
> When newspaper intern Cecily Kane kisses a masked vigilante, she doesn't realize she's plunging headlong into a relationship with two separate identities.
> 
> As Vigil, he is dark, sensuous, and irresistible. His touch skyrockets her to heights of pleasure. As Callum Rutherford, he is a billionaire playboy-arrogant, cold, and untouchable. She looks good on his arm, but without his mask, he holds her at arm's length.
> 
> Sex with a masked man. Dinner with a rich sophisticate. A fractured relationship with a complicated man.
> 
> Deep down, he is broken, twisted in some dark, hidden way. Some way he won't reveal to her. She only knows that it is somehow connected to his obsession with The Phantom, the costumed villain whose murder spree has rocked the city.
> 
> She must unravel Vigil's secrets. To make him whole. And to stop The Phantom.
> 
> * To be notified by email whenever this title is available, visit V. J. Chambers' website and join her email list.*​


Thanks anyone who can help!!


----------



## 54706

Big hugs, girls!! 

Okay, so who needs a pimping?  lol  I've been a little obsessed with number obsessing and messaging the entire world on FB.


----------



## 13893

ellecasey said:


> Big hugs, girls!!
> 
> Okay, so who needs a pimping? lol I've been a little obsessed with number obsessing and messaging the entire world on FB.


Be kind to yourself. It's weird out there!

Any pimpage would be great ... but I've kind of given up on Love Scars ::sob:: I think I missed the window and need to get going on the next book. (and the others on deck)


----------



## sophiableu

VJ - I was sold at "Super sexy." Can't wait to read it.

I posted on my blog: http://www.sophiableu.com/2013/07/na-cover-reveal-vigil-by-vj-chambers.html


----------



## TexasGirl

Posted, Valerie. Hot chested dude, my dear!


----------



## 56139

Posted Valerie!

Elle, if you have time to pimp Francesca, it's a clean YA romance. Well, it has swearing, but other than that, it's clean.  TY!

http://www.amazon.com/Losing-Francesca-ebook/dp/B00DMVZ4DM/


----------



## 56139

Posted Valerie!

Elle and everyone, if you have time to pimp Francesca, it's a clean YA romance. Well, it has swearing, but other than that, it's clean.  TY!

http://www.amazon.com/Losing-Francesca-ebook/dp/B00DMVZ4DM/


----------



## Daizie

valeriec80 said:


> If anyone's got space on your blog for a cover reveal, I got some html for you. (It's NA by virtue of the fact that she's a newspaper intern--it's the summer after her junior year at college.)
> 
> Last time, I didn't add a margin to my cover, and the text smashed up into it, and it was all ugly. But this time, I got it down. I tested it in wordpress and blogger, so I know for sure it works there. I don't have any other accounts to play with unfortunately. You may need to make sure you enter this in an html tab on your blog or a "text" tab depending on what you got.
> 
> Also, I haven't added a complicated form here for my email list, because that seemed to cause problems. I'm just directing people to my website. Overall, it should be simpler and work better this time around.
> 
> If you just want to direct people someplace or do a quick share, here's a link: http://www.vjchambers.com/cover-reveals/cover-reveal-vigil-a-superhero-romance/
> 
> And here's the code if you don't mind doing a quick blog post. You should be able to just copy-paste this:
> Thanks anyone who can help!!


I do not have much of a blog following yet, put I will post this tomorrow. I often get RTs, and for some reason I do get a lot of traffic. For a new blog, it's surprising.


----------



## CJArcher

That books looks awesome, VJ! I've posted it on my new FB page for C.J. Scott. I wandered over to it today and noticed a had 1 whole extra follower (up from 1 which was myself, lol). I investigated why and discovered my cover reveal signup is up at Xpresso so woohoo! I'm doing a rafflecopter giveaway to see if that gives me some likes. I'm hoping to get some more love for the FB page, so if anyone has the time please like: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage It's looking very bare but that's because my cover designer is also doing a matching header for me and it's not ready yet


----------



## 13893

CJArcher said:


> I'm hoping to get some more love for the FB page, so if anyone has the time please like: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage It's looking very bare but that's because my cover designer is also doing a matching header for me and it's not ready yet


I posted your link on my author and personal FB page.


----------



## Maya Cross

TexasGirl said:


> JanneCo is absolutely right. We all know our fan bases and where they come from and what they've been paying. Only we know our sales history.
> 
> Elle is long overdue a breakout. I'm so pleased to see it happening.


Oh I totally agree. Hope I didn't come across as too critical of people's pricing. I'm just a little too easily susceptible to a 'sky is falling' mentality I think.

Elle was #48 when I checked just a second ago too. Breakout indeed!


----------



## valeriec80

Thanks so much, everyone!!

I tweeted Losing Francesca.


----------



## TexasGirl

Maya Cross said:


> Oh I totally agree. Hope I didn't come across as too critical of people's pricing. I'm just a little too easily susceptible to a 'sky is falling' mentality I think.
> 
> Elle was #48 when I checked just a second ago too. Breakout indeed!


Not a criticism! Just making sure nobody feels pressure to be 99 cents or miss out on the bonanza. Lots of ways to plan a strategy.

New adult is taking summer by storm. It's been fun watching so many friends hit the top 100 this last month. Even my mediocre NA sales are still decent.


----------



## Alex Owens

valeriec80 said:


> If anyone's got space on your blog for a cover reveal, I got some html for you. (It's NA by virtue of the fact that she's a newspaper intern--it's the summer after her junior year at college.)


Scheduled your post tomorrow morning on my site (quirkygurl) which should hit Twitter and FB once it goes live too. Love the new cover and blurb! Sounds like my kind of book


----------



## CJArcher

LKRigel said:


> I posted your link on my author and personal FB page.


Thanks LK!


----------



## sophiableu

At some point do you stop second guessing all pricing strategies?  That would be nice. My agent thought I should go down to 99¢ during the official release week, but I don't seem to be getting many more sales than when I originally listed at 3.99 to get all the kinks out.  I have a Book Blast scheduled for Saturday or I'd just raise it already and take the pretty, pretty 70% royalty.  But should I hold out longer, and omg, all this power!  I can't even decide what to eat for dinner.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I tweeted for Janne and posted and FBed for Valerie.

I'm so surprised that Disturbed Fate is actually moving numbers on it's own.
I woke up just now to this:
#47,606 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#63 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Paranormal > Psychics

For me... this is amazing. I didn't hit a top list with Black Sheep until I put it up for free for a while, this one isn't even out for a week. And today the blog tour starts.
I'm so happy! And I would really appreciate it if you guys could fb or tweet about it: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DSA5U3G/


----------



## Daizie

Is there an NA Triberr tribe for authors on this board? The two NA tribes I found don't have many people. If not, would anyone be interested in that?


----------



## FictionalWriter

I'm still grappling with the pricing strategy thing too when it comes to my NA books. To be honest, $.99 initial offering thing works for only the books that go on to explode and hit one or two of the major lists. It doesn't work for most books and you end up practically giving the book away to all the readers who would have gladly paid more for it. I would only advise it if you're getting really good buzz from blogs (from all your eARCs) prior to the release.



sophiableu said:


> At some point do you stop second guessing all pricing strategies? That would be nice. My agent thought I should go down to 99¢ during the official release week, but I don't seem to be getting many more sales than when I originally listed at 3.99 to get all the kinks out. I have a Book Blast scheduled for Saturday or I'd just raise it already and take the pretty, pretty 70% royalty. But should I hold out longer, and omg, all this power! I can't even decide what to eat for dinner.


----------



## 56139

CJArcher said:


> That books looks awesome, VJ! I've posted it on my new FB page for C.J. Scott. I wandered over to it today and noticed a had 1 whole extra follower (up from 1 which was myself, lol). I investigated why and discovered my cover reveal signup is up at Xpresso so woohoo! I'm doing a rafflecopter giveaway to see if that gives me some likes. I'm hoping to get some more love for the FB page, so if anyone has the time please like: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage It's looking very bare but that's because my cover designer is also doing a matching header for me and it's not ready yet


I liked you!


----------



## 56139

valeriec80 said:


> Thanks so much, everyone!!
> 
> I tweeted Losing Francesca.


TY you're on NAA today!  http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/


----------



## valeriec80

JanneCO said:


> TY you're on NAA today!  http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

JanneCO said:


> Posted Valerie!
> 
> Elle and everyone, if you have time to pimp Francesca, it's a clean YA romance. Well, it has swearing, but other than that, it's clean.  TY!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Losing-Francesca-ebook/dp/B00DMVZ4DM/


Facebooked. 



sophiableu said:


> VJ - I was sold at "Super sexy." Can't wait to read it.
> 
> I posted on my blog: http://www.sophiableu.com/2013/07/na-cover-reveal-vigil-by-vj-chambers.html


Tweeted, 



CJArcher said:


> That books looks awesome, VJ! I've posted it on my new FB page for C.J. Scott. I wandered over to it today and noticed a had 1 whole extra follower (up from 1 which was myself, lol). I investigated why and discovered my cover reveal signup is up at Xpresso so woohoo! I'm doing a rafflecopter giveaway to see if that gives me some likes. I'm hoping to get some more love for the FB page, so if anyone has the time please like: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage It's looking very bare but that's because my cover designer is also doing a matching header for me and it's not ready yet


Foxi liked.


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for the new Likes on my fb page everyone.


----------



## Cege Smith

V.J.- I posted today to my blog for you. Love the cover!! 

http://www.ivysinclair.com/?p=27


----------



## valeriec80

cegesmith said:


> V.J.- I posted today to my blog for you. Love the cover!!
> 
> http://www.ivysinclair.com/?p=27


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## 56139

Rlyon said:


> Facebooked.
> 
> Tweeted,
> 
> Foxi liked.


Thank you!


----------



## Kwalker

Holy Sugarballs! I just got the list from Giselle for my cover reveal tomorrow. 106  blogs. 106 blogs!! Is that normal? Wow.

I'd hoped for 30!


----------



## 54706

She's really great!!


----------



## evecarter

Kwalker said:


> Holy Sugarballs! I just got the list from Giselle for my cover reveal tomorrow. 106 blogs. 106 blogs!! Is that normal? Wow.
> 
> I'd hoped for 30!


I just booked my cover reveal of "Fearless" with Giselle. Excited to hear you got so many blogs.


----------



## Cege Smith

I have a Book Blitz scheduled with Giselle starting on the 22nd. I offered to write a few blog posts. These are super hard for me- what does everyone else write about? Anything that you've found that resonates well with readers in this genre?

I also booked a FB release day party with Chelsea (http://authorpromotions.blogspot.com/2013/07/welcome.html) for next Tuesday. There are 66 people signed up to attend already, and there were 450 more invited by her and her street team. I watched one earlier this week, and there were about 30 people posting on the party games at any given time (depending on the length of the party determines how often games are played.) I'm offering up ebook copies as the prizes for those, and then 1 grand prize of a Kindle for someone who enters the drawing by buying the book during the party. I thought it sounded fun.


----------



## Daizie

cegesmith said:


> I have a Book Blitz scheduled with Giselle starting on the 22nd. I offered to write a few blog posts. These are super hard for me- what does everyone else write about? Anything that you've found that resonates well with readers in this genre?
> 
> I also booked a FB release day party with Chelsea (http://authorpromotions.blogspot.com/2013/07/welcome.html) for next Tuesday. There are 66 people signed up to attend already, and there were 450 more invited by her and her street team. I watched one earlier this week, and there were about 30 people posting on the party games at any given time (depending on the length of the party determines how often games are played.) I'm offering up ebook copies as the prizes for those, and then 1 grand prize of a Kindle for someone who enters the drawing by buying the book during the party. I thought it sounded fun.


How does the Release Day Party Work? On the sister site, it lists hours for the event, and I'm not getting what happens in the 2 hour block, versus the 4 or more. What do the games entail? And regarding guests, what if you don't have a book out yet (points to self)? Who am I supposed to invite as guests? I got blocked on FB for failing a quiz. Do I need to be on there? Needless to say, I don't have a friends list and very few people to invite.


----------



## Kwalker

That does sound fun Cege! You'll have to let us know how it goes =)


----------



## Daizie

I did a cover reveal blog post for you, V.J.


----------



## Kwalker

V -

I posted Vigil for you http://kellywalker.net/cover-reveal-vigil-by-v-j-chambers/

Gorgeous cover!


----------



## valeriec80

Thanks Daizie and Kwalker!

I was in a group promo where we did a facebook party once. It was pretty cool, but it seemed like a lot of work.


----------



## Cege Smith

Daizie said:


> How does the Release Day Party Work? On the sister site, it lists hours for the event, and I'm not getting what happens in the 2 hour block, versus the 4 or more. What do the games entail? And regarding guests, what if you don't have a book out yet (points to self)? Who am I supposed to invite as guests? I got blocked on FB for failing a quiz. Do I need to be on there? Needless to say, I don't have a friends list and very few people to invite.


During the 2 hour block, games are played every 15 minutes as opposed to every 30 minutes for the 4 hour block (which I what I booked). Chelsea hosts it on my page, and asks everyone questions and facilitates the games. What the games are seems to depend on the book- in the one I observed she asked some questions about the book and some others just in general around the genre (that one was promoting an erotica title, so she asked some fun, smexy questions. ) I invited 2 people to mine- the other 500 were invited by Chelsea and members of her team. Part of the fun of it for readers is the ability to interact with the author, so I do think you would plan to participate. Nice thing is, you're the guest of honor vs. the party host.

I think she's targeting people who are just releasing their books for this, but if you were thinking of doing something pre-launch, I'm sure she'd have some ideas.


----------



## Daizie

cegesmith said:


> During the 2 hour block, games are played every 15 minutes as opposed to every 30 minutes for the 4 hour block (which I what I booked). Chelsea hosts it on my page, and asks everyone questions and facilitates the games. What the games are seems to depend on the book- in the one I observed she asked some questions about the book and some others just in general around the genre (that one was promoting an erotica title, so she asked some fun, smexy questions. ) I invited 2 people to mine- the other 500 were invited by Chelsea and members of her team. Part of the fun of it for readers is the ability to interact with the author, so I do think you would plan to participate. Nice thing is, you're the guest of honor vs. the party host.
> 
> I think she's targeting people who are just releasing their books for this, but if you were thinking of doing something pre-launch, I'm sure she'd have some ideas.


Thanks. I think I will ask her what the best way to proceed is since I don't have an FB page or profile. I DID.


----------



## 56139

Daizie said:


> Thanks. I think I will ask her what the best way to proceed is since I don't have an FB page or profile. I DID.


You're STILL locked out? Holy crap! Can't you just make a new one and start again?


----------



## Daizie

JanneCO said:


> You're STILL locked out? Holy crap! Can't you just make a new one and start again?


My profile was totally eliminated. So, I might.  If I can stay on without glitches, I'm not sure what to name my page, since I already took up the most obvious ones. And for some reason, posting from my blog is what triggered the quiz, twice, so I'm not even sure if it's safe to put an FB button on my blog. I don't know.


----------



## Anne Berkeley

I would love to do this, but am I allowed to post mine even though it released in November?

Temestuous

ISBN-9781301453184

The fiery-haired, tempestuous Brynja Teare lived anything but an average childhood. Her change in address was as unpredictable as the shift in weather, undergoing a life on the run in order to conceal her ability to govern thunder and lightning, wind and storms. Along with her father's recent desertion, she lost the answers to a long list of questions. For starters, why does she possess such powers? And from whom, if anyone, for all these years, have they been running? When a chance encounter places her across the path of highlander Galinn Gunn, she has the opportunity to discover the key to her past. But is the fairytale world she imagined, the life she actually desired? Or has her repressed life on the run merely been an unsetting glimpse of her future? In her quest to find the answers, she must distinguish the truths from the lies, but deciding whom she can trust, and who is out to deceive her is not a simple task, because in her real life fairy nightmare, nothing is black and white.

Release Date: November 24th 2013
Genre: New Adult (College) Contemporary Romance
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAnneBerkeley
Blog: http://anneberkeley.wix.com/ebooks#


----------



## Daizie

Anne Berkeley said:


> I would love to do this, but am I allowed to post mine even though it released in November?
> 
> Temestuous
> 
> ISBN-9781301453184
> 
> The fiery-haired, tempestuous Brynja Teare lived anything but an average childhood. Her change in address was as unpredictable as the shift in weather, undergoing a life on the run in order to conceal her ability to govern thunder and lightning, wind and storms. Along with her father's recent desertion, she lost the answers to a long list of questions. For starters, why does she possess such powers? And from whom, if anyone, for all these years, have they been running? When a chance encounter places her across the path of highlander Galinn Gunn, she has the opportunity to discover the key to her past. But is the fairytale world she imagined, the life she actually desired? Or has her repressed life on the run merely been an unsetting glimpse of her future? In her quest to find the answers, she must distinguish the truths from the lies, but deciding whom she can trust, and who is out to deceive her is not a simple task, because in her real life fairy nightmare, nothing is black and white.
> 
> Release Date: November 24th 2013
> Genre: New Adult (College) Contemporary Romance
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/AuthorAnneBerkeley
> Blog: http://anneberkeley.wix.com/ebooks#


Yes, people here could post your cover reveal.


----------



## FictionalWriter

I'm always looking for upcoming new adult releases to feature (and review) on The Season eZine (*www.TheSeasonForRomance.com*). That's the Month-at-a-Glance New Adult/YA page and each cover is linked to the book page.

If you have coming up in August and on, let me know if you're interested in having your book up.

Bev


----------



## TexasGirl

romanceauthor said:


> I'm always looking for upcoming new adult releases to feature (and review) on The Season eZine (*www.TheSeasonForRomance.com*). That's the Month-at-a-Glance New Adult/YA page and each cover is linked to the book page.
> 
> If you have coming up in August and on, let me know if you're interested in having your book up.
> 
> Bev


Absolutely. I'm Oct. 1 for Forever Innocent. http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18168448-forever-innocent


----------



## CJArcher

romanceauthor said:


> I'm always looking for upcoming new adult releases to feature (and review) on The Season eZine (*www.TheSeasonForRomance.com*). That's the Month-at-a-Glance New Adult/YA page and each cover is linked to the book page.
> 
> If you have coming up in August and on, let me know if you're interested in having your book up.
> 
> Bev


My NA is an August 21 release, but I don't have a cover yet.


----------



## Kwalker

Feel free to add 99 cents books to a post/list I'm trying to compile on my Facebook page. I'm pimping Startdust and Shine not burn, trying to help push our ladies up up up, but the more the merrier.

https://www.facebook.com/KellyWalkerAuthor/posts/488343774584539


----------



## 54706

Thank you, Kelly!


----------



## FictionalWriter

Got it. What's the price?



TexasGirl said:


> Absolutely. I'm Oct. 1 for Forever Innocent. http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18168448-forever-innocent


----------



## FictionalWriter

Let me know when you get a cover. What's the title and do you have a price just so I can at least add it to the August titles--although I'm wondering if I should place it under September...



CJArcher said:


> My NA is an August 21 release, but I don't have a cover yet.


----------



## Kwalker

romanceauthor said:


> I'm always looking for upcoming new adult releases to feature (and review) on The Season eZine (*www.TheSeasonForRomance.com*). That's the Month-at-a-Glance New Adult/YA page and each cover is linked to the book page.
> 
> If you have coming up in August and on, let me know if you're interested in having your book up.
> 
> Bev


Mine is coming out September 17th
http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18109730-no-one-s-angel
The price will be 2.99 (with 99 sale at some point)


----------



## FictionalWriter

Got it!



Kwalker said:


> Mine is coming out September 17th
> http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18109730-no-one-s-angel
> The price will be 2.99 (with 99 sale at some point)


----------



## Kwalker

Thank you so much =)


----------



## TexasGirl

romanceauthor said:


> Got it. What's the price?


It will be 2.99.


----------



## CJArcher

romanceauthor said:


> Let me know when you get a cover. What's the title and do you have a price just so I can at least add it to the August titles--although I'm wondering if I should place it under September...


September is absolutely fine. Any exposure at this stage is good! Title = RUIN. Price = $2.99

Thanks!


----------



## Kwalker

C.J. I just saw Surrender on Netgalley. That looks awesome =)


----------



## CJArcher

Kwalker said:


> C.J. I just saw Surrender on Netgalley. That looks awesome =)


Thanks! It's still one of my fave books but hasn't got many reviews so I decided to pop it in Netgalley and see if it can gain some exposure. I haven't seen many reviews cross-posted to Amazon from my other title that was up there, so I'm thinking not. I'll give Surrender a few weeks then put my NA title on Netgalley when it's ready.


----------



## Kwalker

I'm finding the same thing with NetGalley. People review on GR, but don't post them to Amazon. With my recent omnibus release I actually messaged the reviewers on GR that I knew were from Netgalley and asked them to post it to Amazon. They were all good about it, and thanked me for reminding them. It was a pre-release thing though, so I went under the assumption that they didn't know the title was now available.


----------



## CJArcher

Kwalker said:


> I'm finding the same thing with NetGalley. People review on GR, but don't post them to Amazon. With my recent omnibus release I actually messaged the reviewers on GR that I knew were from Netgalley and asked them to post it to Amazon. They were all good about it, and thanked me for reminding them. It was a pre-release thing though, so I went under the assumption that they didn't know the title was now available.


I've thought about contacting them privately but am hesitant about contacting reviewers in any manner, even for something like this. I might re-consider though.

To keep this post on NA - has anyone put their NA on Netgalley? What's been your experience? They do have a New Adult category but it only has 23 titles in it at the moment, not all of which are romance.


----------



## evecarter

Just wanted to thank everybody for the support here. Mimi has been a sweetheart and allowed me to be included in the NA $150 raffle Facebook promotion a few days ago. It resulted in more than 500 new Facebook likes to my page. Also, Elle and others here, pimped me a couple of times on their FB pages <3. Like Mimi, I changed the cover two days ago with great results. It went from ranking around 1000 to now 216. UK has been even better. Almost cracking top 100 right now at #104. Here is the new cover.


----------



## LG Castillo

evecarter said:


> Just wanted to thank everybody for the support here. Mimi has been a sweetheart and allowed me to be included in the NA $150 raffle Facebook promotion a few days ago. It resulted in more than 500 new Facebook likes to my page. Also, Elle and others here, pimped me a couple of times on their FB pages <3. Like Mimi, I changed the cover two days ago with great results. It went from ranking around 1000 to now 216. UK has been even better. Almost cracking top 100 right now at #104. Here is the new cover.


Love the new cover! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## evecarter

Linda Castillo said:


> Love the new cover! Did you do it yourself?


My hubby did it. I'm so spoiled in that way


----------



## Cege Smith

That's a smokin' hot cover, Eve! Very nice.


----------



## LG Castillo

evecarter said:


> My hubby did it. I'm so spoiled in that way


Sweeeet.


----------



## Cege Smith

Hey everyone- I am launching my new title (officially tomorrow but it's live everywhere but Apple), and I'd appreciate any promo love you'd be willing to share. I have it on sale for $0.99 to start and am crossing my fingers that things go well! Thank you!! 



Blurb:

_Best friends once, lovers never, yet an attraction that can't be ignored._

Five years ago, Julia Bell walked away from her life the moment her high school diploma was in her hand. She left her family and friends behind to start over and escape the chokehold of small town life in Benton Hill. But an urgent call from her little sister brings Julia back to her hometown wholly unprepared for what awaits her.

Ben Miller was always the nice guy. Just before high school graduation, he stepped out of that role hoping to capture the heart of the woman he loved. Instead, in quick succession he lost the girl, and the future he worked so hard to achieve.

Even though Julia and Ben are drawn to each other, echoes of the past block them at every turn. Secrets are exposed, and reality needs to be dealt with if they can ever hope to move past the bittersweet junction that ripped them apart.


----------



## 54706

Love the new cover, Eve!  Spicey!  lol


----------



## evecarter

ellecasey said:


> Love the new cover, Eve! Spicey! lol


Thanks Elle!


----------



## sophiableu

Wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the help this week!  My hubby convinced me to stay at the 99¢ price point and Catching Liam is up to #196 overall!  I'm super excited.

And Eve, that cover is hot!!!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Love the new cover, Eve!

Cege, posted your new release to my facebook, and tweeted. Good luck.  

Question for everyone:

I see a few of you have releases planned for Aug/Sep. Do you think this is a good time?
I have the first book in my NA series ready to go but I'm sitting on it at the moment whilst I write book two. Book one is a stand alone story, but I plan on doing four books that link through various characters, each having their own story. I'm off on my jollies in a couple of weeks and intend to complete book two as I sit by the pool! Hopefully, I'll be able to start book three shortly after I get back. I wanted to make sure I could release the books two months apart over the winter months. That's the plan anyway. Is it a good one? The only fly in the ointment is I see book one as a beach read, and I don't want to miss that market, but I haven't put any pre-release things in place yet. I'd love some opinions.


----------



## FictionalWriter

Um, YUM!



evecarter said:


>


----------



## FictionalWriter

I have. My experience is over 325 requests. Definitely see the bump on Goodreads. Is this equating to sales? It's really hard to tell. When I do it for my next title -- as in before it's released -- I'll have a better gauge about how it's really working for me. No one else in my group is doing NA but I know everyone is saying how they are definitely getting more exposure and the cost is worth having to hunt down and pester reviewers on their own.



CJArcher said:


> To keep this post on NA - has anyone put their NA on Netgalley? What's been your experience? They do have a New Adult category but it only has 23 titles in it at the moment, not all of which are romance.


----------



## FictionalWriter

Wanted to also mention that Kobo (WritingLife) is actively promoting free and bargain books. I've received a couple emails from them lately. Since they are based in Canada, I believe the majority of exposure would be there.

Recently, they had my free novella in their Free romance list on the first page (initially in the number #4 slot, then #9). Sales for the other book in the series surged. Still feeling the effects.

Here's another couple ways they promoted, on how to get discovered:

http://kobowritinglife.com/2013/06/14/tips-on-how-to-get-discovered/?utm_source=cheetah&utm_medium=Email&utm_campaign=julKWL

I got a free ad for my free NA title from trindiebooks. Hey, it's free so it's a win-win for me no matter how it does.


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks, Raquel!!


----------



## FictionalWriter

Will share!



cegesmith said:


> Hey everyone- I am launching my new title (officially tomorrow but it's live everywhere but Apple), and I'd appreciate any promo love you'd be willing to share. I have it on sale for $0.99 to start and am crossing my fingers that things go well! Thank you!!


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks so much, Beverley!!


----------



## KerryT2012

Hi, Is it too late  to do this?


----------



## YourBFFReads

Hey guys,

I wanted let you know about a new promotional opportunity for your New Adult books and steamier/more mature Young Adult novels. I just started my site this week, and wanted to share the love here first.

I've been a fan of the New Adult genre long before the publishing industry decided to declare it an actual "thing." In addition, I've stumbled across several YAs that had the same feel and themes as my favorite NA novels, but when I try to seek out more YA titles that fall in this category, I get very overwhelmed sifting through books that are sometimes aimed at a 10 or 11 year old reader. The range is so wide in YA that it's hard to find this specific niche that matches up so well with NA. I've subscribed to Book Bub and similar services, but I don't think they make it easy enough to find books that fall in these categories because they try to lump so many categories together.

Anyway, I got tired of waiting for all of those sites to hop on the bandwagon. So, last week, I started Your BFF Reads, which will do exactly that-point readers like me (those who love mature YA/NA) to the types of stories we are seeking out most.

I would appreciate your help with getting the word out about Your BFF Reads.

Please, FaceBook share by clicking here, Tweet by clicking here, or post a link on your blog.

E-mail me here: ([email protected]) with your book information and I will put you on the list for promotion. Let me know if you have a particular time frame in mind for promotion, if you are running a sale, or if you have a future release that I can add to the calendar.

I'm proud of you guys, and wish you the best!

Love,
Your BFF


----------



## CJArcher

Eve and Cege - gorgeous covers! I've posted them to my C.J. Scott FB page.



YourBFFReads said:


> I wanted let you know about a new promotional opportunity for your New Adult books and steamier/more mature Young Adult novels. I just started my site this week, and wanted to share the love here first.


I've posted it to my FB page although I don't have many likes yet. Good luck with the new site.


----------



## sophiableu

I was checking out your site and there's LIAM! I'm a little teary eyed.


YourBFFReads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted let you know about a new promotional opportunity for your New Adult books and steamier/more mature Young Adult novels. I just started my site this week, and wanted to share the love here first.
> 
> I've been a fan of the New Adult genre long before the publishing industry decided to declare it an actual "thing." In addition, I've stumbled across several YAs that had the same feel and themes as my favorite NA novels, but when I try to seek out more YA titles that fall in this category, I get very overwhelmed sifting through books that are sometimes aimed at a 10 or 11 year old reader. The range is so wide in YA that it's hard to find this specific niche that matches up so well with NA. I've subscribed to Book Bub and similar services, but I don't think they make it easy enough to find books that fall in these categories because they try to lump so many categories together.
> 
> Anyway, I got tired of waiting for all of those sites to hop on the bandwagon. So, last week, I started Your BFF Reads, which will do exactly that-point readers like me (those who love mature YA/NA) to the types of stories we are seeking out most.
> 
> I would appreciate your help with getting the word out about Your BFF Reads.
> 
> Please, FaceBook share by clicking here, Tweet by clicking here, or post a link on your blog.
> 
> E-mail me here: ([email protected]) with your book information and I will put you on the list for promotion. Let me know if you have a particular time frame in mind for promotion, if you are running a sale, or if you have a future release that I can add to the calendar.
> 
> I'm proud of you guys, and wish you the best!
> 
> Love,
> Your BFF


----------



## sophiableu

Possibly stupid idea (don't shoot the newb).  I love shooting out tweets and posting on FB for y'all, but I feel like I miss things because of how fast the thread moves (or how little time I have on KBoards).  If I posted a link to a group-shared spreadsheet where you could go in and put a link to your cover reveal or sale or news, would anyone use it?  I'd love to have it all nice and neat in one place.


----------



## TexasGirl

sophiableu said:


> Possibly stupid idea (don't shoot the newb). I love shooting out tweets and posting on FB for y'all, but I feel like I miss things because of how fast the thread moves (or how little time I have on KBoards). If I posted a link to a group-shared spreadsheet where you could go in and put a link to your cover reveal or sale or news, would anyone use it? I'd love to have it all nice and neat in one place.


You can give it a go, but I think early in the thread we tried to do something off-KB and it was just one more thing to check, so it languished. Maybe if you posted reminders here in the thread to go see the new stuff, we'd remember to do it.

I make this thread one of my social media priorities. One of the few...


----------



## valeriec80

sophiableu said:


> Possibly stupid idea (don't shoot the newb). I love shooting out tweets and posting on FB for y'all, but I feel like I miss things because of how fast the thread moves (or how little time I have on KBoards). If I posted a link to a group-shared spreadsheet where you could go in and put a link to your cover reveal or sale or news, would anyone use it? I'd love to have it all nice and neat in one place.


You can go up to the top of the page and hit "notify" and KB will email you every time there's a new post in the thread. That's what I do to keep abreast of it.


----------



## Cege Smith

Thank you, C.J.!!


----------



## sophiableu

Good thinking, Valerie.  

What can I say I like lists.  They make me feel productive even when I am not productive.


----------



## valeriec80

sophiableu said:


> Good thinking, Valerie.
> 
> What can I say I like lists. They make me feel productive even when I am not productive.


I like lists too. Show of hands. Who wants a list? (I wouldn't mind.)


----------



## Cege Smith

I just thought I'd share a new NA blog reviewer for your lists.

http://joecoolreview.com

She's just ramping up her site, but is super supportive of authors that she takes a shine to. We could all use as many of those as we can get.


----------



## sophiableu

Ok, well, I made it for me and anyone else who wants to use it. On days when I'm on top of things I'll try to add in stuff as it's announced on here.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0At5NuTUvlaLqdHJCZUt4ODBGS2lmbzl2NVk4ODRXcHc&usp=sharing


----------



## YourBFFReads

sophiableu said:


> I was checking out your site and there's LIAM! I'm a little teary eyed.


Thanks Sophia. You are climbing the charts. 

If anyone would like to follow me on twitter or like my page on FaceBook, I will like and follow you back. Thanks for your help!

www.twitter.com/YourBFFReads
www.facebook.com/YourBFFReads


----------



## 56139

YourBFFReads said:


> Thanks Sophia. You are climbing the charts.
> 
> If anyone would like to follow me on twitter or like my page on FaceBook, I will like and follow you back. Thanks for your help!
> 
> www.twitter.com/YourBFFReads
> www.facebook.com/YourBFFReads


Liked and followed..

Are you an author too? I'm just wondering because I might be looking for a "partner" for my review site. I have a Facebook page for it, and it's OK, but honestly, I have no time for it. Maybe we can become review partners?

My blog: http://newadultaddiction.blogspot.com/
And the FB page: https://www.facebook.com/NewAdultAddiction


----------



## FictionalWriter

Followed and Liked.



YourBFFReads said:


> Thanks Sophia. You are climbing the charts.
> 
> If anyone would like to follow me on twitter or like my page on FaceBook, I will like and follow you back. Thanks for your help!
> 
> www.twitter.com/YourBFFReads
> www.facebook.com/YourBFFReads


----------



## sophiableu

YourBFFReads said:


> Thanks Sophia. You are climbing the charts.
> 
> If anyone would like to follow me on twitter or like my page on FaceBook, I will like and follow you back. Thanks for your help!
> 
> www.twitter.com/YourBFFReads
> www.facebook.com/YourBFFReads


Thank you! I added you to the spreadsheet and followed.


----------



## SamanthaGrey

Hey, everyone! I've been lurking here for the last week since I'm close to finishing my NA, Heartbreakers.

I just posted about a guest blog opportunity on my site where authors write about "something worth knowing" (something they don't teach in schools). I'd love it if you guys checked it out and possibly submitted something for future features! I'd feel pretty honored to have some of you guys on there  Also, if you have any fans or readers who may enjoy a feature like this, please spread the word. I'll be posting my first post for it tomorrow: How to Use Your Brain. I'll come back with that link just to illustrate an example of what the feature could be like.

Soon, I'll be posting my cover, blurb, and Goodreads links for Heartbreakers! Soon and very soon, I'm just nervous about spreading the word too much when it's not even finished haha!


----------



## CJArcher

YourBFFReads said:


> If anyone would like to follow me on twitter or like my page on FaceBook, I will like and follow you back. Thanks for your help!
> 
> www.twitter.com/YourBFFReads
> www.facebook.com/YourBFFReads


Liked on FB.


----------



## Cege Smith

I just wrapped my FB Release Day party. It was fantastic!! I'll share a debrief/review soon, but hands down I think those were dollars well-spent.


----------



## Kwalker

I can't wait to hear about it =)


----------



## valeriec80

Vigil is available now!!

Anyone feel up to tweeting?

Copy-paste this: Super Rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy. Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance http://bit.ly/12BeWDR #newrelease #NA

Or you can share (any or all of) the following facebook posts: (They are those pictures-with-quotes-on-them things that all the cool kids are doing these days.)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491955370764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491837790764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491670190764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1

Thanks ever so!!

And if anyone else needs some tweets or facebooking, I'm all over that. (Thanks to Dalya's rafflecopter, I now have half as many more likes on my page than I used to. Thanks to my book blitz with Xpresso, I have a ton of new twitter followers.)


----------



## 56139

valeriec80 said:


> Vigil is available now!!
> 
> Anyone feel up to tweeting?
> 
> Copy-paste this: Super Rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy. Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance http://bit.ly/12BeWDR #newrelease #NA
> 
> Or you can share (any or all of) the following facebook posts: (They are those pictures-with-quotes-on-them things that all the cool kids are doing these days.)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491955370764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491837790764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491670190764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> Thanks ever so!!
> 
> And if anyone else needs some tweets or facebooking, I'm all over that. (Thanks to Dalya's rafflecopter, I now have half as many more likes on my page than I used to. Thanks to my book blitz with Xpresso, I have a ton of new twitter followers.)


Tweeted ya!

I have a new release next week that I'll bug everyone to support, so no need to tweet me today!


----------



## Cege Smith

I tweeted and FB for you, Valerie!

My NA new release, Bittersweet Junction, went live on Monday- if you'd like to pimp it somewhere that would be great.


----------



## Daizie

valeriec80 said:


> Vigil is available now!!
> 
> Anyone feel up to tweeting?
> 
> Copy-paste this: Super Rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy. Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance http://bit.ly/12BeWDR #newrelease #NA
> 
> Or you can share (any or all of) the following facebook posts: (They are those pictures-with-quotes-on-them things that all the cool kids are doing these days.)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491955370764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491837790764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491670190764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> Thanks ever so!!
> 
> And if anyone else needs some tweets or facebooking, I'm all over that. (Thanks to Dalya's rafflecopter, I now have half as many more likes on my page than I used to. Thanks to my book blitz with Xpresso, I have a ton of new twitter followers.)


Tweeted.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Shared one of your links, Valerie.


----------



## valeriec80

cegesmith said:


> I tweeted and FB for you, Valerie!
> 
> My NA new release, Bittersweet Junction, went live on Monday- if you'd like to pimp it somewhere that would be great.


You have a link, Cege? I don't see it in your sig.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cege Smith

Sorry about that Valerie- had to go grab a kboards friendly one quick.


----------



## TexasGirl

Got you followed and retweeted one of your tweets. Whoo hooo! Good luck!



valeriec80 said:


> Vigil is available now!!
> 
> Anyone feel up to tweeting?
> 
> Copy-paste this: Super Rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy. Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance http://bit.ly/12BeWDR #newrelease #NA
> 
> Or you can share (any or all of) the following facebook posts: (They are those pictures-with-quotes-on-them things that all the cool kids are doing these days.)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491955370764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491837790764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491670190764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> Thanks ever so!!
> 
> And if anyone else needs some tweets or facebooking, I'm all over that. (Thanks to Dalya's rafflecopter, I now have half as many more likes on my page than I used to. Thanks to my book blitz with Xpresso, I have a ton of new twitter followers.)


----------



## valeriec80

Gotcha, Cege.

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks, Valerie!


----------



## TexasGirl

Cege, I'll get you Monday. I don't find weekend stuff as effective, myself.


----------



## 54706

cegesmith said:


> Sorry about that Valerie- had to go grab a kboards friendly one quick.


Facebooked it!


----------



## 54706

valeriec80 said:


> Vigil is available now!!
> 
> Anyone feel up to tweeting?
> 
> Copy-paste this: Super Rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy. Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance http://bit.ly/12BeWDR #newrelease #NA
> 
> Or you can share (any or all of) the following facebook posts: (They are those pictures-with-quotes-on-them things that all the cool kids are doing these days.)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491955370764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491837790764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491670190764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> Thanks ever so!!
> 
> And if anyone else needs some tweets or facebooking, I'm all over that. (Thanks to Dalya's rafflecopter, I now have half as many more likes on my page than I used to. Thanks to my book blitz with Xpresso, I have a ton of new twitter followers.)


Tweeted.


----------



## 54706

YourBFFReads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted let you know about a new promotional opportunity for your New Adult books and steamier/more mature Young Adult novels. I just started my site this week, and wanted to share the love here first.
> 
> I've been a fan of the New Adult genre long before the publishing industry decided to declare it an actual "thing." In addition, I've stumbled across several YAs that had the same feel and themes as my favorite NA novels, but when I try to seek out more YA titles that fall in this category, I get very overwhelmed sifting through books that are sometimes aimed at a 10 or 11 year old reader. The range is so wide in YA that it's hard to find this specific niche that matches up so well with NA. I've subscribed to Book Bub and similar services, but I don't think they make it easy enough to find books that fall in these categories because they try to lump so many categories together.
> 
> Anyway, I got tired of waiting for all of those sites to hop on the bandwagon. So, last week, I started Your BFF Reads, which will do exactly that-point readers like me (those who love mature YA/NA) to the types of stories we are seeking out most.
> 
> I would appreciate your help with getting the word out about Your BFF Reads.
> 
> Please, FaceBook share by clicking here, Tweet by clicking here, or post a link on your blog.
> 
> E-mail me here: ([email protected]) with your book information and I will put you on the list for promotion. Let me know if you have a particular time frame in mind for promotion, if you are running a sale, or if you have a future release that I can add to the calendar.
> 
> I'm proud of you guys, and wish you the best!
> 
> Love,
> Your BFF


Are you on Facebook? I couldn't find you. If not, you REALLY need to be there. The biggest book bloggers with the most followers use Facebook as their platform. It's where all the NA readers go to find their books. It's so effective to have your messages popping up on walls. It's like passive interaction; your fans don't have to come find you ... you just appear in front of them. Constant reminders you're there.


----------



## valeriec80

Thanks Elle!


----------



## YourBFFReads

ellecasey said:


> Are you on Facebook? I couldn't find you. If not, you REALLY need to be there. The biggest book bloggers with the most followers use Facebook as their platform. It's where all the NA readers go to find their books. It's so effective to have your messages popping up on walls. It's like passive interaction; your fans don't have to come find you ... you just appear in front of them. Constant reminders you're there.


Hey, Elle!

You can find my FaceBook page here: https://www.facebook.com/YourBffReads

Thanks for the advice. I'm just getting started, so I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks Deanna and Elle!


----------



## Cege Smith

I promised an update on my FB launch party.

I booked it with Chelsea at Chelsea's Author Promotions for the day after my official launch date. (I booked two weeks out but she already had a party the night of so I just went one day out.) I booked the 4 hour party which includes a week of street team promotion as well. I hosted it on my FB page because I wanted to make sure that I could comment/participate under my author pen name and Chelsea helped step me through how to do that. (Otherwise she'll host it on her page.)

I invited 2 people. Between Chelsea and her street team they invited another 500. I had 77 people who clicked the button to say that they would come. I offered up 8 game prizes ($5 Amazon GC) and then one grand prize ($69 Kindle). Chelsea read my book and came up with the 8 games, which essentially were questions based on the book. Then for the grand prize, people who wanted to enter just needed to buy my book and post their confirmation number.

The party kicked off and I wasn't sure if people would "show up" or not. But Chelsea asked the first question, and then people started commenting. Each game went on for 30 minutes, and then Chelsea would post the next game/question, close the current one, and pick a random commenter to win the game prize. She did a great job of asking questions that related to the book and kept things moving to make sure people were engaged. I'd say on average there were 45 responses per game (including a few from me and Chelsea). A couple had 70-80 responses. There were probably 10 people or so who responded to every question and then other random people who popped in from time to time. Things seemed to move really fast, and I really enjoyed the stories and nuggets that people shared. It was really a lot of fun.

Between game 7 and 8, Chelsea asked everyone to share my book on their social networks, and I think I got 20-ish shares on multiple platforms from the attendees. During the party and the few hours following I sold 18 books. 

I think this was hands down one of the best experiences I've had so far as an author because it was active, live engagement with a bunch of readers. I know one of the party guests who had no idea who I was before the party read the book, raved about it on my page, and gave me a really nice review on Amazon. I've swapped a few other messages with her and I think I've got a true fan there for life. Those are truly invaluable.

I'll do it again in a heartbeat. I'm already lining Chelsea up for my September release. Highly recommend.


----------



## 54706

cegesmith said:


> I promised an update on my FB launch party.
> 
> I booked it with Chelsea at Chelsea's Author Promotions for the day after my official launch date. (I booked two weeks out but she already had a party the night of so I just went one day out.) I booked the 4 hour party which includes a week of street team promotion as well. I hosted it on my FB page because I wanted to make sure that I could comment/participate under my author pen name and Chelsea helped step me through how to do that. (Otherwise she'll host it on her page.)
> 
> I invited 2 people. Between Chelsea and her street team they invited another 500. I had 77 people who clicked the button to say that they would come. I offered up 8 game prizes ($5 Amazon GC) and then one grand prize ($69 Kindle). Chelsea read my book and came up with the 8 games, which essentially were questions based on the book. Then for the grand prize, people who wanted to enter just needed to buy my book and post their confirmation number.
> 
> The party kicked off and I wasn't sure if people would "show up" or not. But Chelsea asked the first question, and then people started commenting. Each game went on for 30 minutes, and then Chelsea would post the next game/question, close the current one, and pick a random commenter to win the game prize. She did a great job of asking questions that related to the book and kept things moving to make sure people were engaged. I'd say on average there were 45 responses per game (including a few from me and Chelsea). A couple had 70-80 responses. There were probably 10 people or so who responded to every question and then other random people who popped in from time to time. Things seemed to move really fast, and I really enjoyed the stories and nuggets that people shared. It was really a lot of fun.
> 
> Between game 7 and 8, Chelsea asked everyone to share my book on their social networks, and I think I got 20-ish shares on multiple platforms from the attendees. During the party and the few hours following I sold 18 books.
> 
> I think this was hands down one of the best experiences I've had so far as an author because it was active, live engagement with a bunch of readers. I know one of the party guests who had no idea who I was before the party read the book, raved about it on my page, and gave me a really nice review on Amazon. I've swapped a few other messages with her and I think I've got a true fan there for life. Those are truly invaluable.
> 
> I'll do it again in a heartbeat. I'm already lining Chelsea up for my September release. Highly recommend.


Great info! Thanks so much for sharing. I've been wondering if these are ever worth it; looks like they are!


----------



## 56139

Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share! 

*You can share any of these FB posts:*
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346779565467416&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346852955460077&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853118793394&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853212126718&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater

*Or these tweets!*
Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U

Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U

<3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U

*THANK YOU!*


----------



## CLStone

Janne, we are New Release twins! Or something like that. 

Will Tweet and Facebook

Spice God on my end:
http://www.amazon.com/Spice-God-ebook/dp/B00E4WFF0A/










I love this cover, but I think I want to get all HM Ward on it and change it to what will probably sell better. You know, some guy and girl kissing and less dragon/artsy. *sigh!*


----------



## ScriptLand

JanneCO said:


> *Or these tweets!*
> Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> <3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> *THANK YOU!*


Tweeted!


----------



## ScriptLand

CLStone said:


> Janne, we are New Release twins! Or something like that.
> 
> Will Tweet and Facebook
> 
> Spice God on my end:
> http://www.amazon.com/Spice-God-ebook/dp/B00E4WFF0A/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this cover, but I think I want to get all HM Ward on it and change it to what will probably sell better. You know, some guy and girl kissing and less dragon/artsy. *sigh!*


I like the cover  and already tweeted.


----------



## valeriec80

Shared and tweeted! Good luck!


----------



## JRWoodward

New cover! Replacing one that, frankly, looked like a middle-school art protect.










We re-launched the book after making a few edits to foreshadow the sequels better.


----------



## JRWoodward

cegesmith said:


> I promised an update on my FB launch party.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> I'll do it again in a heartbeat. I'm already lining Chelsea up for my September release. Highly recommend.


Thank you for this. I wondered what you really got for the money. Now that I know, I'll try to schedule one (or something similar) when I can afford it.


----------



## 56139

Thanks you guys!



CLStone said:


> Spice God on my end:
> http://www.amazon.com/Spice-God-ebook/dp/B00E4WFF0A/


Tweeted!


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share!
> 
> *You can share any of these FB posts:*
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346779565467416&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346852955460077&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853118793394&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853212126718&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> 
> *Or these tweets!*
> Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> <3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> *THANK YOU!*


shared and tweeted!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share!





CLStone said:


> Janne, we are New Release twins! Or something like that.
> 
> Will Tweet and Facebook
> 
> Spice God on my end:
> http://www.amazon.com/Spice-God-ebook/dp/B00E4WFF0A/


Shared and tweeted you both.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and FB, Janne!

I'll catch up on everybody later today.


----------



## CJArcher

Janne and CL - posted your new releases on my CJ Scott FB page. Good luck!


----------



## CLStone

You all are awesome! ♥


----------



## Daizie

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share!
> 
> *You can share any of these FB posts:*
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346779565467416&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346852955460077&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853118793394&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853212126718&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> 
> *Or these tweets!*
> Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> <3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> *THANK YOU!*


Tweeted and FB'd.


----------



## Daizie

CLStone said:


> Janne, we are New Release twins! Or something like that.
> 
> Will Tweet and Facebook
> 
> Spice God on my end:
> http://www.amazon.com/Spice-God-ebook/dp/B00E4WFF0A/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this cover, but I think I want to get all HM Ward on it and change it to what will probably sell better. You know, some guy and girl kissing and less dragon/artsy. *sigh!*


Tweeted. I love your Academy covers.


----------



## CLStone

OMG I LOVE YOU.  ♥


----------



## 56139

Thanks so much you guys!


----------



## Alex Owens

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share!
> 
> *You can share any of these FB posts:*
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346779565467416&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346852955460077&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853118793394&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853212126718&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> 
> *Or these tweets!*
> Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> <3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> *THANK YOU!*


FB'd and Tweeted! Fingers crossed for a smashing release!


----------



## authoryallen

i have to play catch up tomorrow...almost forgot this thread existed lol

I'm having a new release next week so I'm trying to get all my final edits done!

congrats to everyone on your new releases!! I'll spread the word!!


----------



## Daizie

If anyone would be so kind to share my Release Day Party promo, it would be much appreciated.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Daizie-Draper/150386698489714#!/photo.php?fbid=152383014956749&set=a.152383011623416.1073741829.150386698489714&type=1&theater


----------



## authoryallen

YourBFFReads said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanted let you know about a new promotional opportunity for your New Adult books and steamier/more mature Young Adult novels. I just started my site this week, and wanted to share the love here first.
> 
> I've been a fan of the New Adult genre long before the publishing industry decided to declare it an actual "thing." In addition, I've stumbled across several YAs that had the same feel and themes as my favorite NA novels, but when I try to seek out more YA titles that fall in this category, I get very overwhelmed sifting through books that are sometimes aimed at a 10 or 11 year old reader. The range is so wide in YA that it's hard to find this specific niche that matches up so well with NA. I've subscribed to Book Bub and similar services, but I don't think they make it easy enough to find books that fall in these categories because they try to lump so many categories together.
> 
> Anyway, I got tired of waiting for all of those sites to hop on the bandwagon. So, last week, I started Your BFF Reads, which will do exactly that-point readers like me (those who love mature YA/NA) to the types of stories we are seeking out most.
> 
> I would appreciate your help with getting the word out about Your BFF Reads.
> 
> Please, FaceBook share by clicking here, Tweet by clicking here, or post a link on your blog.
> 
> E-mail me here: ([email protected]) with your book information and I will put you on the list for promotion. Let me know if you have a particular time frame in mind for promotion, if you are running a sale, or if you have a future release that I can add to the calendar.
> 
> I'm proud of you guys, and wish you the best!
> 
> Love,
> Your BFF


Just Tweeted and FB'd!!


----------



## authoryallen

valeriec80 said:


> You can go up to the top of the page and hit "notify" and KB will email you every time there's a new post in the thread. That's what I do to keep abreast of it.


Great Idea! I have to do that....like I said I've been MIA and forgot about this thread so will definitely have it sent to my email! thx


----------



## authoryallen

YourBFFReads said:


> Thanks Sophia. You are climbing the charts.
> 
> If anyone would like to follow me on twitter or like my page on FaceBook, I will like and follow you back. Thanks for your help!
> 
> www.twitter.com/YourBFFReads
> www.facebook.com/YourBFFReads


liked & followed!


----------



## authoryallen

valeriec80 said:


> Vigil is available now!!
> 
> Anyone feel up to tweeting?
> 
> Copy-paste this: Super Rich. Super Damaged. Super Sexy. Vigil: A Billionaire Superhero Romance http://bit.ly/12BeWDR #newrelease #NA
> 
> Or you can share (any or all of) the following facebook posts: (They are those pictures-with-quotes-on-them things that all the cool kids are doing these days.)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491955370764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491837790764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151491670190764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1
> 
> Thanks ever so!!
> 
> And if anyone else needs some tweets or facebooking, I'm all over that. (Thanks to Dalya's rafflecopter, I now have half as many more likes on my page than I used to. Thanks to my book blitz with Xpresso, I have a ton of new twitter followers.)


just tweeted!!


----------



## authoryallen

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share!
> 
> *You can share any of these FB posts:*
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346779565467416&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346852955460077&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853118793394&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853212126718&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> 
> *Or these tweets!*
> Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> <3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> *THANK YOU!*


tweeted ya!!!


----------



## authoryallen

JRWoodward said:


> New cover! Replacing one that, frankly, looked like a middle-school art protect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We re-launched the book after making a few edits to foreshadow the sequels better.


LOVE THIS!


----------



## authoryallen

CLStone said:


> Janne, we are New Release twins! Or something like that.
> 
> Will Tweet and Facebook
> 
> Spice God on my end:
> http://www.amazon.com/Spice-God-ebook/dp/B00E4WFF0A/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this cover, but I think I want to get all HM Ward on it and change it to what will probably sell better. You know, some guy and girl kissing and less dragon/artsy. *sigh!*


Shared and tweeted!


----------



## KellyHarper

Hey everyone! I always forget about this thread because I'm downright tragic at promotions . I'm more excited by having to write 10K words in a day than I am about setting up a single giveaway. Bleh.

In any case, I've got a new release AND a $0.99 going on right now. The books are Ruined By You (sale), and Saved By You (new release).

Both of these are nicely summed up in the author spotlight going on with Summer and WTRAFSOG.

If you wouldn't mind sharing/posting/spamming/complaining-about the spotlight link below, both Summer and I would be greatly appreciative 

Spotlight: http://bit.ly/1aQEr9B


----------



## authoryallen

Daizie said:


> If anyone would be so kind to share my Release Day Party promo, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Daizie-Draper/150386698489714#!/photo.php?fbid=152383014956749&set=a.152383011623416.1073741829.150386698489714&type=1&theater


Shared!!


----------



## authoryallen

KellyHarper said:


> Hey everyone! I always forget about this thread because I'm downright tragic at promotions . I'm more excited by having to write 10K words in a day than I am about setting up a single giveaway. Bleh.
> 
> In any case, I've got a new release AND a $0.99 going on right now. The books are Ruined By You (sale), and Saved By You (new release).
> 
> Both of these are nicely summed up in the author spotlight going on with Summer and WTRAFSOG.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind sharing/posting/spamming/complaining-about the spotlight link below, both Summer and I would be greatly appreciative
> 
> Spotlight: http://bit.ly/1aQEr9B


Shared!


----------



## authoryallen

okay I think I'm caught up now! whew! 

have a great Sunday everyone....


----------



## valeriec80

Gotcha, Daizie!!


----------



## Daizie

Thanks for the shares. I will do another book deal post on my blog.

I will be doing another 99cent post on my blog for these new releases.


----------



## LG Castillo

Daizie said:


> If anyone would be so kind to share my Release Day Party promo, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Daizie-Draper/150386698489714#!/photo.php?fbid=152383014956749&set=a.152383011623416.1073741829.150386698489714&type=1&theater


Shared!


----------



## 9thChapter

@cegesmith When you say that you are offering it on sale at $0.99, do you mean that you set it at that price and plan to increase?  My understanding is that if you go out on KDP Select, you set one price and then have 5 days free per month.  I'm not aware of any sale price option, unless you aren't going live on Select.


Darren T. Patrick, author of the Rithhek Cage series

@9thChapter (twitter)

darrentpatrick.com


----------



## Daizie

Linda Castillo said:


> Shared!


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## KellyHarper

Daizie said:


> Thank you, Linda.


Shared as well!


----------



## 56139

Daizie said:


> If anyone would be so kind to share my Release Day Party promo, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Daizie-Draper/150386698489714#!/photo.php?fbid=152383014956749&set=a.152383011623416.1073741829.150386698489714&type=1&theater


Shared! I'll share again in your release day.


----------



## red115

Author Morgana Black and I are organizing a giveaway blog hop called Summer Spice and Everything Nice. We are making this hop huge so we are going to be giving away a 6" Kindle!

Check out Morgana's website for information on how to sign up for the hop:

http://authormorganablack.wordpress.com/2013/07/29/summer-of-spice-and-everything-nice-giveaway-hop/


----------



## authoryallen

Hey Everyone!!

If you have a spare moment could you please help spread the word about my sale by tweeting this:

#sales #NewAdult The Wedding Date! 99 cents!! Please Retweet! ♥ http://bit.ly/TheWeddingDate_IntlAmazon

or Sharing this post on FB

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4578213712906&set=a.4060301205417.1073741825.1818796933&type=1&relevant_count=1

thanks a million!


----------



## valeriec80

authoryallen said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> If you have a spare moment could you please help spread the word about my sale by tweeting this:
> 
> #sales #NewAdult The Wedding Date! 99 cents!! Please Retweet! ♥ http://bit.ly/TheWeddingDate_IntlAmazon


tweeted!

couldn't get the facebook link to load.


----------



## authoryallen

valeriec80 said:


> tweeted!
> 
> couldn't get the facebook link to load.


cool beans!! thanks for tweeting...I probably didn't post the FB link right lol


----------



## Daizie

authoryallen said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> 
> If you have a spare moment could you please help spread the word about my sale by tweeting this:
> 
> #sales #NewAdult The Wedding Date! 99 cents!! Please Retweet! ♥ http://bit.ly/TheWeddingDate_IntlAmazon
> 
> or Sharing this post on FB
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4578213712906&set=a.4060301205417.1073741825.1818796933&type=1&relevant_count=1
> 
> thanks a million!


Shared.


----------



## FictionalWriter

Did I miss anyone's September release?

http://theseasonforromance.com/september2013-young-adult-at-a-glance.php


----------



## KellyHarper

Got mentioned on Maryse's blog today, and Ruined By You dropped to around 700 as of tonight. Would love any support you all could give.

Here's a FB post for sharing:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=304904999652900&id=187867428023325

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Cege Smith

9thChapter said:


> @cegesmith When you say that you are offering it on sale at $0.99, do you mean that you set it at that price and plan to increase? My understanding is that if you go out on KDP Select, you set one price and then have 5 days free per month. I'm not aware of any sale price option, unless you aren't going live on Select.


Sorry for the late response- just saw this now. My new release is in not in KDP Select, and I will be increasing the price at the 30-day mark.


----------



## Cege Smith

romanceauthor said:


> Did I miss anyone's September release?
> 
> http://theseasonforromance.com/september2013-young-adult-at-a-glance.php


I have one but I won't be doing the cover reveal for probably another 2 weeks. How would that work- would love to be part of this.


----------



## LG Castillo

KellyHarper said:


> Got mentioned on Maryse's blog today, and Ruined By You dropped to around 700 as of tonight. Would love any support you all could give.
> 
> Here's a FB post for sharing:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=304904999652900&id=187867428023325
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Congrats! Shared on my FB.


----------



## CJArcher

KellyHarper said:


> Got mentioned on Maryse's blog today, and Ruined By You dropped to around 700 as of tonight. Would love any support you all could give.
> 
> Here's a FB post for sharing:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=304904999652900&id=187867428023325
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Shared on my CJ Scott page. Congrats on the sales spike!


----------



## KellyHarper

CJArcher said:


> Shared on my CJ Scott page. Congrats on the sales spike!


Thanks! 



Linda Castillo said:


> Congrats! Shared on my FB.


Thank you!


----------



## Cege Smith

KellyHarper said:


> Got mentioned on Maryse's blog today, and Ruined By You dropped to around 700 as of tonight. Would love any support you all could give.
> 
> Here's a FB post for sharing:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=304904999652900&id=187867428023325
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Shared!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared.


----------



## B. Ashcroft

KellyHarper said:


> Got mentioned on Maryse's blog today, and Ruined By You dropped to around 700 as of tonight. Would love any support you all could give.
> 
> Here's a FB post for sharing:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=304904999652900&id=187867428023325
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Shared! I only just released my first NA, so I'm not that visible yet, but my new release has gotten a lot of eyes on it so hopefully some of them see this!

I would appreciate help from anyone who could announce my new release. I'm looking forward to having more of a voice to promote other indies. Does anyone know what's normal for an NA Netgalley? I got 250 requests my first day.  I guess I should set up a twitter, because I know that's how a lot of you share new releases.
Thanks for the help! I'll definitely return the favor in the future!

http://www.amazon.com/Deeper-ebook/dp/B00EA1YDLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375540590&sr=8-1&keywords=deeper+blue+ashcroft










Rain Wilson isn't ever going to love again.

It's a promise she made the day her boyfriend died in a water park accident, one she still blames herself for. Now she's a senior lifeguard in a new town with a new pool and she's just going to keep her head down and everyone safe.

Until a mysterious guy follows her into the waves at the pre-season bonfire and kisses her senseless. It's just one mistake, and Rain is determined to put it behind her, until the dark haired, blue eyed hottie turns out to be her new co-supervisor Knight Mcallister.

Knight is hot, tatted, and carrying baggage of his own. He's not happy about having Rain for a co-supervisor, and he's even less happy about his attraction to her.

But between lifeguard drama, hot underwater kisses, and a growing attraction between them that can't be stopped, Knight and Rain are being pulled deeper into their pasts, and realizing that sometimes too much broken can make a relationship impossible.

Then again sometimes it's the broken parts of us that fit together best.


----------



## KellyHarper

Shared on my FB Page!

And, the Newsletter is the most important thing to get setup (before Twitter) if you haven't done so already 

Thanks for the share!

Woke up to this nice surprise:


----------



## B. Ashcroft

KellyHarper said:


> Shared on my FB Page!
> 
> And, the Newsletter is the most important thing to get setup (before Twitter) if you haven't done so already
> 
> Thanks for the share!
> 
> Woke up to this nice surprise:


I do have the newsletter, with links in the back and on my website. Just no twitter, because I don't really have anything to say on it yet. Once I have a presence it'd be a good way to recommend authors.

That's an amazing rank. There's a lot of buzz on the book now and I'm hoping you're our next kboarder to be in the top 100!


----------



## KellyHarper

B. Ashcroft said:


> I do have the newsletter, with links in the back and on my website. Just no twitter, because I don't really have anything to say on it yet. Once I have a presence it'd be a good way to recommend authors.
> 
> That's an amazing rank. There's a lot of buzz on the book now and I'm hoping you're our next kboarder to be in the top 100!


I don't know about any "buzz", but I'm excited I get to keep the electricity on for another month!


----------



## CJArcher

B. Ashcroft said:


> Does anyone know what's normal for an NA Netgalley? I got 250 requests my first day.


I've got my 2nd book up on Netgalley right now (not NA), but the first got way more requests than the second - YA vs adult historical romance, so I think genre makes a big difference. 250 in 1 day seems great! I'm going to put my NA up there in the next week or so. I noticed the NA category is small on Netgalley, so I think visibility should be good. I hope it translates to buzz and sales for your book.

I posted your book on my Cj Scott FB wall.


----------



## TexasGirl

I put an older NA in Netgalley two days ago and it has 110 requests. So 250 is good!


----------



## B. Ashcroft

CJArcher said:


> I've got my 2nd book up on Netgalley right now (not NA), but the first got way more requests than the second - YA vs adult historical romance, so I think genre makes a big difference. 250 in 1 day seems great! I'm going to put my NA up there in the next week or so. I noticed the NA category is small on Netgalley, so I think visibility should be good. I hope it translates to buzz and sales for your book.
> 
> I posted your book on my Cj Scott FB wall.


Thanks so much!


TexasGirl said:


> I put an older NA in Netgalley two days ago and it has 110 requests. So 250 is good!


----------



## Eileen

I'm releasing episode two of my NA series soon and am desperately trying to generate reviews and buzz for the first episode. I haven't had much luck, I must admit. If anyone would be kind enough to help me spread the word, I would be so grateful! Summer mentioned it on her WTAFSOG facebook page a few days ago and that helped a bit. Here's my book's information. Thank you so much!!

Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1)
www.amazon.com/Frantic-adult-romance-Never-ebook/dp/B00C00IN98/

Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1) - Kindle edition by Eileen Cruz Coleman. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1).

http://amzn.to/13bz0gr


----------



## Cege Smith

I'm running my $0.99 new launch promo through the end of the week before raising the price and would appreciate any nudges from folks. Here's a link to the Facebook post on it:




__ https://www.facebook.com/authorivy/posts/388476307941235



Thanks so much!


----------



## Cege Smith

Got you shared, Blue!


----------



## CJArcher

cegesmith said:


> I'm running my $0.99 new launch promo through the end of the week before raising the price and would appreciate any nudges from folks. Here's a link to the Facebook post on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/authorivy/posts/388476307941235
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Shared. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## KellyHarper

cegesmith said:


> I'm running my $0.99 new launch promo through the end of the week before raising the price and would appreciate any nudges from folks. Here's a link to the Facebook post on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/authorivy/posts/388476307941235
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


Shared! Best of luck!


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks C.J. and Kelly!


----------



## Daizie

B. Ashcroft said:


> Shared! I only just released my first NA, so I'm not that visible yet, but my new release has gotten a lot of eyes on it so hopefully some of them see this!
> 
> I would appreciate help from anyone who could announce my new release. I'm looking forward to having more of a voice to promote other indies. Does anyone know what's normal for an NA Netgalley? I got 250 requests my first day.  I guess I should set up a twitter, because I know that's how a lot of you share new releases.
> Thanks for the help! I'll definitely return the favor in the future!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deeper-ebook/dp/B00EA1YDLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375540590&sr=8-1&keywords=deeper+blue+ashcroft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Wilson isn't ever going to love again.
> 
> It's a promise she made the day her boyfriend died in a water park accident, one she still blames herself for. Now she's a senior lifeguard in a new town with a new pool and she's just going to keep her head down and everyone safe.
> 
> Until a mysterious guy follows her into the waves at the pre-season bonfire and kisses her senseless. It's just one mistake, and Rain is determined to put it behind her, until the dark haired, blue eyed hottie turns out to be her new co-supervisor Knight Mcallister.
> 
> Knight is hot, tatted, and carrying baggage of his own. He's not happy about having Rain for a co-supervisor, and he's even less happy about his attraction to her.
> 
> But between lifeguard drama, hot underwater kisses, and a growing attraction between them that can't be stopped, Knight and Rain are being pulled deeper into their pasts, and realizing that sometimes too much broken can make a relationship impossible.
> 
> Then again sometimes it's the broken parts of us that fit together best.


Shared on FB and Twitter.


----------



## Daizie

Eileen said:


> I'm releasing episode two of my NA series soon and am desperately trying to generate reviews and buzz for the first episode. I haven't had much luck, I must admit. If anyone would be kind enough to help me spread the word, I would be so grateful! Summer mentioned it on her WTAFSOG facebook page a few days ago and that helped a bit. Here's my book's information. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1)
> www.amazon.com/Frantic-adult-romance-Never-ebook/dp/B00C00IN98/
> 
> Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1) - Kindle edition by Eileen Cruz Coleman. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1).
> 
> http://amzn.to/13bz0gr


Shared.


----------



## Daizie

cegesmith said:


> I'm running my $0.99 new launch promo through the end of the week before raising the price and would appreciate any nudges from folks. Here's a link to the Facebook post on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/authorivy/posts/388476307941235
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!


shared.


----------



## Eileen

Daizie said:


> Shared.


Wow, thank you so much!


----------



## B. Ashcroft

Daizie said:


> If anyone would be so kind to share my Release Day Party promo, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Daizie-Draper/150386698489714#!/photo.php?fbid=152383014956749&set=a.152383011623416.1073741829.150386698489714&type=1&theater


Shared! Looks great by the way! Looking forward to picking it up on release day! So many awesome books here. I'm going to keep working through sharing others in this post, I just have to spread it out so I'm not spamming.


----------



## Cege Smith

Daizie said:


> If anyone would be so kind to share my Release Day Party promo, it would be much appreciated.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Daizie-Draper/150386698489714#!/photo.php?fbid=152383014956749&set=a.152383011623416.1073741829.150386698489714&type=1&theater


Got you, Daizie. You are going to have so much fun- I loved mine. 

Thanks for sharing for mine too!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

It's finally here! My very first release day. 
The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance 
INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!

I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!

Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.

FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
Tweets: 
New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY



Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
•	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
•	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
•	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
•	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
•	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
•	Goodreads:
o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte

Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


----------



## 56139

BellaRoccaforte said:


> It's finally here! My very first release day.
> The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance
> INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!
> 
> Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.
> 
> FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
> Tweets:
> New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> ==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
> •	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
> •	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
> •	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
> •	Goodreads:
> o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
> o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte
> 
> Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
> and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


Oh yeah! You're on my blog tomorrow! I better go make that post!  Good luck with release day!


----------



## LG Castillo

BellaRoccaforte said:


> It's finally here! My very first release day.
> The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance
> INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!
> 
> Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.
> 
> FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
> Tweets:
> New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> ==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
> •	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
> •	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
> •	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
> •	Goodreads:
> o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
> o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte
> 
> Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
> and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


Shared and tweeted! Good luck!!


----------



## TexasGirl

BellaRoccaforte said:


> It's finally here! My very first release day.
> The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance
> INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!
> 
> Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.
> 
> FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
> Tweets:
> New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> ==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
> •	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
> •	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
> •	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
> •	Goodreads:
> o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
> o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte
> 
> Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
> and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


Retweeted under my pen name that writes paranormal NA too!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Thank you so much everyone!! I could never properly express my gratitude and admiration for you guys!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and shared, Bella. Congrats!!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hi all, sorry I missed a few of your new release days but I've been sunning myself in Tunisia!   Anyway, back from hols now so it's back to work. I'll run through the last few pages and try to catch up on a few things I missed.


----------



## CJArcher

Xpresso Book Tours are the best! Thank you to whoever it was in this thread who posted about Giselle's services. Since my book cover reveal went up on the 7th, I've gained over 200 followers on FB, readers have added it to their shelves on GR, plus I've received requests to review the book from bloggers. It's been busy, but a blast! I'm looking forward to the book release and the blitz I've booked with Xpresso later this month.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Thanks so much everyone! I can't wait for the next promo to come up so I can return the favor!


----------



## H.M. Ward

BellaRoccaforte said:


> It's finally here! My very first release day.
> The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance
> INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!
> 
> Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.
> 
> FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
> Tweets:
> New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> ==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
> •	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
> •	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
> •	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
> •	Goodreads:
> o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
> o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte
> 
> Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
> and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


Posted on FB.  Congrats on your 1st book!!!


----------



## Alex Owens

BellaRoccaforte said:


> It's finally here! My very first release day.
> The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance
> INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!
> 
> Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.
> 
> FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
> Tweets:
> New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> ==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
> •	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
> •	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
> •	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
> •	Goodreads:
> o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
> o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte
> 
> Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
> and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


Tweeted and shared your post about the release on my FB author page (Alex Owens.) It's been getting good traffic today since Kill Me is free, so maybe it will boost you a little too 

ETA: Blue, I shared Deeper on my FB page as well!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

thanks so much! and I shared your freebie Alex and had my friend share it on the Facebook wall for her book blog. Oh and I got it on Amazon!


----------



## Alex Owens

Thanks for that! Hope you like it  Have a great weekend!


----------



## TexasGirl

Love Xpresso! Forever Innocent has 50 bloggers signed up to write reviews during release week. (EEEEK!)


----------



## evecarter

That's amazing, TexasGirl. I really like Xpresso too. They did a cover reveal for my upcoming Fearless. I would have done a review tour as well, only problem is you have to book 3-4 months in advance for a review tour.


----------



## TexasGirl

evecarter said:


> That's amazing, TexasGirl. I really like Xpresso too. They did a cover reveal for my upcoming Fearless. I would have done a review tour as well, only problem is you have to book 3-4 months in advance for a review tour.


Yup. I booked a long time ago. This is the first of the series, so it's easier to get book reviews. Once you're into a series, it's probably harder since many won't have read the first. Of course, I doubt anyone on the planet hasn't read Breathless!

When is Fearless coming out?


----------



## Sharebear

I've heard GREAT things about Xpresso!

I haven't been around much but I just wanted to give a friendly reminder if any of you want there's an upcoming NA blog tour, we are giving away a kindle! No donation required, but appreciated if you can. Otherwise just join on and gain some new followers!
Sign up here: http://tinyurl.com/my9xajb

Best of luck everyone! I'll be back to promoing soon!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

brinacourtney said:


> I've heard GREAT things about Xpresso!
> 
> I haven't been around much but I just wanted to give a friendly reminder if any of you want there's an upcoming NA blog tour, we are giving away a kindle! No donation required, but appreciated if you can. Otherwise just join on and gain some new followers!
> Sign up here: http://tinyurl.com/my9xajb
> 
> Best of luck everyone! I'll be back to promoing soon!


I've signed up!


----------



## authoryallen

Eileen said:


> I'm releasing episode two of my NA series soon and am desperately trying to generate reviews and buzz for the first episode. I haven't had much luck, I must admit. If anyone would be kind enough to help me spread the word, I would be so grateful! Summer mentioned it on her WTAFSOG facebook page a few days ago and that helped a bit. Here's my book's information. Thank you so much!!
> 
> Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1)
> www.amazon.com/Frantic-adult-romance-Never-ebook/dp/B00C00IN98/
> 
> Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1) - Kindle edition by Eileen Cruz Coleman. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Frantic (new adult romance) (Never Leave Me, #1).
> 
> http://amzn.to/13bz0gr


SHARED!!!


----------



## authoryallen

Daizie said:


> Shared.


Thanks Daizie


----------



## authoryallen

B. Ashcroft said:


> Shared! I only just released my first NA, so I'm not that visible yet, but my new release has gotten a lot of eyes on it so hopefully some of them see this!
> 
> I would appreciate help from anyone who could announce my new release. I'm looking forward to having more of a voice to promote other indies. Does anyone know what's normal for an NA Netgalley? I got 250 requests my first day.  I guess I should set up a twitter, because I know that's how a lot of you share new releases.
> Thanks for the help! I'll definitely return the favor in the future!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Deeper-ebook/dp/B00EA1YDLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1375540590&sr=8-1&keywords=deeper+blue+ashcroft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Wilson isn't ever going to love again.
> 
> It's a promise she made the day her boyfriend died in a water park accident, one she still blames herself for. Now she's a senior lifeguard in a new town with a new pool and she's just going to keep her head down and everyone safe.
> 
> Until a mysterious guy follows her into the waves at the pre-season bonfire and kisses her senseless. It's just one mistake, and Rain is determined to put it behind her, until the dark haired, blue eyed hottie turns out to be her new co-supervisor Knight Mcallister.
> 
> Knight is hot, tatted, and carrying baggage of his own. He's not happy about having Rain for a co-supervisor, and he's even less happy about his attraction to her.
> 
> But between lifeguard drama, hot underwater kisses, and a growing attraction between them that can't be stopped, Knight and Rain are being pulled deeper into their pasts, and realizing that sometimes too much broken can make a relationship impossible.
> 
> Then again sometimes it's the broken parts of us that fit together best.


Hey Blue (love the name) I just shared!! 
All the best!


----------



## authoryallen

BellaRoccaforte said:


> It's finally here! My very first release day.
> The new series INK is a New Adult Paranormal Romance
> INK: Fine Lines is the first book. I'm so incredibly excited and have had WAY too much coffee. The book is live now on Amazon, but the "official" release is 8/8!
> 
> I'm sure I'm missing quite a few steps for a successful release since this is my first time, but I think I've covered some of the more important parts. The smartest thing I've done so far is utilizing Goodreads R2R programs. Having the opinions of people that didn't know or love me has assuaged most of my fears! I'm happy to report most of the reviews are good and the bad reviews aren't really that bad!
> 
> Below I've listed my buy links for US and UK as well as my social links including Goodreads. I've also put in a few tweets if you happen to be a tweeter and would like to tweet about my book. And anytime anyone has a book or announcement to tweet send it to my email [email protected] and I'm happy to return the favor! And my Facebook post about the release.
> 
> FB Post: https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/166106876907217
> Tweets:
> New Paranormal Series ==>#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte "This book grabs you!" #Paranormal #PNR #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> ==>INK: Fine Lines (book 1)<== by @BellaRoccaforte ~"This is a whole new concept and world we are exploring."~ #NewAdult http://amzn.to/17yvLAY
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/13eI7jN
> •	Bella Roccaforte's Website: http://bellawrites.com
> •	Bella's Facebook: http://facebook.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Bella's Twitter: http://twitter.com/bellaroccaforte
> •	Pinterest: http://pinterest.com/bellaroccaforte/
> •	Amazon Author Page: http://amzn.to/1cekNpH
> •	Goodreads:
> o	INK: Fine Lines - http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18133206-ink
> o	Bella Roccaforte: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/7151265.Bella_Roccaforte
> 
> Whew! I think I've got it all - and thanks so much Holly for setting up this thread. You are so awesome, but you already know I think so. I'm sure I owe you for the dry cleaning bill from where I fangirled all over you at RWA.
> and thanks for everyone who has helped me limp along through this journey!


congrats Bella!!
I shared!!


----------



## authoryallen

not sure why my notifications for replies to this thread are not coming into my inbox unless its going into my spam folder.... 

Anyhoo happy Saturday ladies hope all is well 

A few NA authors got together and we are doing a 99 cents promo until Aug 12th if you guys could help us spread the word










Tweet:

Mega Summer ‪#‎Sale‬ ‪#‎NewAdult‬ Titles All ‪#‎99cents‬ Aug 9-12! http://bit.ly/99centsNewAdultBooks Please Retweet

FB:

Awesome sale going on with a group of New Adult Authors! All books .99 cents! Authors include Laura Howard Yolanda Allen Emmie LK Denise Grover Swank Sydney Logan and Angel Lawson! http://bit.ly/99centsNewAdultBooks

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Cege Smith

Signed up, Brina! Thanks. 

Tweeted for you, Yolanda- will share on FB later today.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Shared your promo on FB, Yolander.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

authoryallen said:


> not sure why my notifications for replies to this thread are not coming into my inbox unless its going into my spam folder....
> 
> Anyhoo happy Saturday ladies hope all is well
> 
> A few NA authors got together and we are doing a 99 cents promo until Aug 12th if you guys could help us spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet:
> 
> Mega Summer ‪#‎Sale‬ ‪#‎NewAdult‬ Titles All ‪#‎99cents‬ Aug 9-12! http://bit.ly/99centsNewAdultBooks Please Retweet
> 
> FB:
> 
> Awesome sale going on with a group of New Adult Authors! All books .99 cents! Authors include Laura Howard Yolanda Allen Emmie LK Denise Grover Swank Sydney Logan and Angel Lawson! http://bit.ly/99centsNewAdultBooks
> 
> Thanks ladies!


I shared on fb/twitter and I sent it to Momma thanks for sharing my info.


----------



## CJArcher

Posted on FB for you Yolanda.


----------



## Kwalker

I think I'm seeing first hand the viral power of NA.

I put an ARC of NOA on NetGalley this morning and downloads are exploding. I also had a Library Thing giveaway that ended yesterday and those went out, one person stayed up until 6am to finish reading it and has already emailed me, loving it.

I'm to the point of nearly having a panic attack at over 200 arcs going out in less than 12 hours. If those 200 people hate it they might be very vocal.


----------



## dalya

Kwalker said:


> I think I'm seeing first hand the viral power of NA.
> 
> I put an ARC of NOA on NetGalley this morning and downloads are exploding. I also had a Library Thing giveaway that ended yesterday and those went out, one person stayed up until 6am to finish reading it and has already emailed me, loving it.
> 
> I'm to the point of nearly having a panic attack at over 200 arcs going out in less than 12 hours. If those 200 people hate it they might be very vocal.


200 IS A GREAT NUMBER! High Five!! Some will love it, for sure. The ones who don't will just move on to something else.

I have a good feeling about your launch.


----------



## Kwalker

Thanks Dalya =)

Julie has been talking me off the cliff, because I was definitely in the middle of a major freak out.


----------



## authoryallen

thanks y'all for sharing!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, Kelly, that's great. I'm a little nervous putting my NA up on Netgalley. I'm worried it'll get hammered for being too short (45k).


----------



## Kwalker

C.J.

I had a YA Fantasy Novella ( 35k ) up, and it actually got way more traction than my 3 book omnibus. Some even commented that they were glad to find something short and quick. (I did however get a lot of people complain that the pacing was too fast, and about not having enough time to connect with the characters - but in fairness, it was super fast paced, and it was a prequel sort of intended for those who already knew the world.)


----------



## CJArcher

That's good to know, Kelly. I think I'll try it but specify the length. So far I'm just calling it a short novel.


----------



## TexasGirl

Mine goes up on NetGalley in 18 days! Bites fingernails!

I've had some big bloggers interested in it, and due to them, the "To Read" listings on Goodreads are bigger than any of my other books. Way bigger.

We'll see what happens!

So excited for everyone!


----------



## valeriec80

The third book in my NA romantic thriller series is out, if anyone would like to share:

Tweet: Assassins, Book #3 is live: http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1140 Griffin and Leigh get married, and Silas gets hunted while falling in love. #newrelease

Facebook post to share: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151536074045764&id=75550165763

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## lynkay

Hi everyone!

I would like to organize a New Adult month in my blog during October or November. My blog's url: www.marilynalmodovar.com This month I'm hosting an Indie Month.

For the NA month I'll need authors to either provide me with promo material (character interviews, blurbs and covers, giveaways are most welcome) or you can write a Guest Post about your book, characters, world building etc.

If you're interested please email me [email protected]

Looking forward t hearing from you!
LYN


----------



## Cege Smith

That is so cool, Deanna! It sounds like your launch is really shaping up well. Your blurb is awesome btw. I'm looking forward reading it when it comes out.  

Tweeted you, Valerie!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Email sent.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

valeriec80 said:


> The third book in my NA romantic thriller series is out, if anyone would like to share:
> 
> Tweet: Assassins, Book #3 is live: http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1140 Griffin and Leigh get married, and Silas gets hunted while falling in love. #newrelease
> 
> Facebook post to share: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151536074045764&id=75550165763
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


Facebooked & tweeted.


----------



## Kwalker

If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater

Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


----------



## authoryallen

valeriec80 said:


> The third book in my NA romantic thriller series is out, if anyone would like to share:
> 
> Tweet: Assassins, Book #3 is live: http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1140 Griffin and Leigh get married, and Silas gets hunted while falling in love. #newrelease
> 
> Facebook post to share: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151536074045764&id=75550165763
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


Tweeted!


----------



## authoryallen

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Tweeted!!


----------



## valeriec80

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared!


----------



## TexasGirl

Done! Good luck!


----------



## Cege Smith

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared!


----------



## 54706

JanneCO said:


> Hey guys! Got a new release today - this is the second book in the TRAGIC trilogy. If you're available, I'd appreciate a tweet or share!
> 
> *You can share any of these FB posts:*
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346779565467416&set=a.214967615315279.69255.146648448813863&type=1
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346852955460077&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853118793394&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=346853212126718&set=a.342616502550389.1073741826.146648448813863&type=3&theater
> 
> *Or these tweets!*
> Time to get your #MANIC on! Rook & Ronin #2 is avail now @ Amazon/Kobo/B&N...and there's a #giveaway! Enter HERE: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> Wanna win SIGNED copies of Tragic & Manic from @JAHuss' addicting #RookandRonin series? Of course you do! #Giveaway: http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> <3 bikes, boys & smexy times? Read #MANIC by @JAHuss, avail NOW at Amazon/Kobo/B&N! You can also win a signed copy! http://ow.ly/nk99U
> 
> *THANK YOU!*


Tweeted!


----------



## 54706

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared on FB and Twitter.


----------



## 54706

valeriec80 said:


> The third book in my NA romantic thriller series is out, if anyone would like to share:
> 
> Tweet: Assassins, Book #3 is live: http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1140 Griffin and Leigh get married, and Silas gets hunted while falling in love. #newrelease
> 
> Facebook post to share: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151536074045764&id=75550165763
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


I was looking for books 1 and 2 so I could include them in a mention, but I can't find them on Amazon. Can you post links to the whole trilogy so my FB or Tweet post can be more effective? Thanks!


----------



## 54706

brinacourtney said:


> I've heard GREAT things about Xpresso!
> 
> I haven't been around much but I just wanted to give a friendly reminder if any of you want there's an upcoming NA blog tour, we are giving away a kindle! No donation required, but appreciated if you can. Otherwise just join on and gain some new followers!
> Sign up here: http://tinyurl.com/my9xajb
> 
> Best of luck everyone! I'll be back to promoing soon!


Is this still going on?


----------



## ScriptLand

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Tweeted.


----------



## LG Castillo

I'm almost ready to send out ARCs for After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). Would love some help in recruiting bloggers. If you can, would use please share the announcement?

Facebook post to share:



__ https://www.facebook.com/linda.g.castillo2/posts/10151822893046257


----------



## 54706

Linda Castillo said:


> I'm almost ready to send out ARCs for After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). Would love some help in recruiting bloggers. If you can, would use please share the announcement?
> 
> Facebook post to share:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/linda.g.castillo2/posts/10151822893046257


Shared.


----------



## 56139

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared ya!


----------



## 56139

Linda Castillo said:


> I'm almost ready to send out ARCs for After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). Would love some help in recruiting bloggers. If you can, would use please share the announcement?
> 
> Facebook post to share:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/linda.g.castillo2/posts/10151822893046257


Linda I'll share on Monday if that's OK - my blog is getting a make-over this weekend, so no posts. My author FB page is not very paranormal friendly, - I mostly get crickets for my Junco stuff and they're _my _books... so I'm of no help for anything other than romance on that page.


----------



## valeriec80

ellecasey said:


> I was looking for books 1 and 2 so I could include them in a mention, but I can't find them on Amazon. Can you post links to the whole trilogy so my FB or Tweet post can be more effective? Thanks!


Sure thing. 

Assassins Books:

Slow Burn: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B54TRTA

Slow Agony: http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Agony-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00BSVV7B6

Silas: http://www.amazon.com/Silas-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00EH112F0

Thanks so much!!


----------



## 54706

valeriec80 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Assassins Books:
> 
> Slow Burn: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B54TRTA
> 
> Slow Agony: http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Agony-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00BSVV7B6
> 
> Silas: http://www.amazon.com/Silas-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00EH112F0
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Okay, I saw those books! But they didn't have "Assassin book 1" etc in the title, so that's why I was confused.


----------



## 54706

valeriec80 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Assassins Books:
> 
> Slow Burn: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B54TRTA
> 
> Slow Agony: http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Agony-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00BSVV7B6
> 
> Silas: http://www.amazon.com/Silas-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00EH112F0
> 
> Thanks so much!!


That's weird. When I use the link you gave me, I see the word Assassin in the title, but when I go to your author page, none of them show:

http://www.amazon.com/V.-J.-Chambers/e/B002HR4N2K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


----------



## 56139

valeriec80 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> Assassins Books:
> 
> Slow Burn: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B54TRTA
> 
> Slow Agony: http://www.amazon.com/Slow-Agony-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00BSVV7B6
> 
> Silas: http://www.amazon.com/Silas-Assassins-ebook/dp/B00EH112F0
> 
> Thanks so much!!


Shared ya!


----------



## 54706

JanneCO said:


> Shared ya!


Shared the whole series on FB.


----------



## valeriec80

ellecasey said:


> That's weird. When I use the link you gave me, I see the word Assassin in the title, but when I go to your author page, none of them show:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/V.-J.-Chambers/e/B002HR4N2K/ref=ntt_athr_dp_pel_1


It's because the paperback version comes up, I think, and I didn't put the series name in when I published on Createspace. Maybe I should change that?


----------



## britrocker

What a cool idea.

I would write an erotic but my wife might slap my hands


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared 



Linda Castillo said:


> I'm almost ready to send out ARCs for After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). Would love some help in recruiting bloggers. If you can, would use please share the announcement?
> 
> Facebook post to share:
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/linda.g.castillo2/posts/10151822893046257


Shared


----------



## LG Castillo

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared!


----------



## LG Castillo

ellecasey said:


> Shared.


Thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

JanneCO said:


> Linda I'll share on Monday if that's OK - my blog is getting a make-over this weekend, so no posts. My author FB page is not very paranormal friendly, - I mostly get crickets for my Junco stuff and they're _my _books... so I'm of no help for anything other than romance on that page.


sure, thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

Rlyon said:


> Shared
> 
> Shared


Thanks!


----------



## dotx

valeriec80 said:


> It's because the paperback version comes up, I think, and I didn't put the series name in when I published on Createspace. Maybe I should change that?


I think you should. I had no idea those three books were connected.


----------



## CJArcher

Kwalker said:


> If anyone is in the sharing mood, I'd love some shares on my Omnibus sale - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=502867676465482&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater
> 
> Thanks! This is the last major promotion I have blanned for this series until the prequel comes out in November (but then I'll be promoting it, not the omnibus) as I switch my full focus to NOA.


Shared & picked up a copy for myself. Thanks!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

valeriec80 said:


> The third book in my NA romantic thriller series is out, if anyone would like to share:
> 
> Tweet: Assassins, Book #3 is live: http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1140 Griffin and Leigh get married, and Silas gets hunted while falling in love. #newrelease
> 
> Facebook post to share: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10151536074045764&id=75550165763
> 
> Thanks everyone!!


I'm a little late to the party, but I shared


----------



## CJArcher

My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.

I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.

FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567

Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance



Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.

Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?

When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.

RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


----------



## 13893

CJArcher said:


> My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.
> 
> I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.
> 
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567
> 
> Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


Shared - I hope you have a ton of sales - it looks great.


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks, LK.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and FB, CJ! Congrats and wishing you many sales!


----------



## authoryallen

CJArcher said:


> My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.
> 
> I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.
> 
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567
> 
> Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


  tweeted!!!


----------



## valeriec80

tweeted and shared!


----------



## Daizie

CJArcher said:


> My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.
> 
> I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.
> 
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567
> 
> Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


Tweeted. Good luck on your release.


----------



## mariehallwrites

Tweeted and FB'd it. Looks good, just picked up my own copy.


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks Cege, Yolanda, Valerie, Daizie and Marie! You guys are awesome!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

CJArcher said:


> My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.
> 
> I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.
> 
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567
> 
> Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


Done.


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks again to everyone for the tweets and shares. I really appreciate it!


----------



## 54706

Tweeted!  Good luck.


----------



## Daizie

CJArcher said:


> My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.
> 
> I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.
> 
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567
> 
> Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


Shared this. .... and KWalker's too. I love your cover too. The bare chest is a great sales tool.


----------



## LG Castillo

CJArcher said:


> My debut NA contemporary romance was released today! It's half a day early (or right on time, depending on where you live in the world), but I was paranoid that Amazon was having too many burps lately so I uploaded slightly early, just in case. It all went through fine (overnight for me) and so it's now ready.
> 
> I'd love some FB shares and tweets too.
> 
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/683036768391567
> 
> Tweet: How can Kate stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? RUIN by C.J. Scott http://goo.gl/E3qzxd #newadult #sexy #romance
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> RUIN is a short new adult contemporary romance novel intended for mature readers. It contains strong language and sexual situations.


Shared and Tweeted!


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks Elle, Daizie, Denise and Linda. Yeah, that chest has been getting a few comments.   I'm really thrilled with my cover designer on this one.


----------



## Kwalker

Yeah, I've had couple people on my feed commenting on the yumminess of the cover.


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## CJArcher

Posted to my NA FB page. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## CDChristian

CJArcher said:


> Posted to my NA FB page. Good luck with the sale!


Thanks so much for your help, CJ!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

CDChristian said:


> Hello, Everyone! I'm a new face to the thread here. *waves* If any of you don't mind sharing, I'm in a NA bundle that needs a little push for this weekend:
> 
> Bad-boy CEOs. Naked lead singers. Soulful intellectuals. Dancers. Rock stars. Summer is hot, and so are these men.... The New Adult Romance Boxed Set has *FIVE COMPLETE NOVELS* for just *$.99*--a special sale price (regular price $9.99)--http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EJMV572/


Shared and tweeted!


----------



## CDChristian

Rlyon said:


> Shared and tweeted!


Thank you so much, Rlyon. That's so awesome of you.


----------



## Kwalker

Shared, Tweeted, bought - Good luck with your sale.


----------



## CDChristian

Kwalker said:


> Shared, Tweeted, bought - Good luck with your sale.


Thanks so much, KWalker!  I definitely will keep my eye on this thread so I can return the favor anytime.


----------



## Daizie

I tweeted you, CD.


----------



## CDChristian

Daizie said:


> I tweeted you, CD.


Daizie, thank you for the tweet.


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## Kwalker

I'm so excited for you!

Out of curiosity, did you have your own isbn for this? 

I'm close to publishing NOA, and hoping to hit USA today, but am not sure if I'm going to need to buy an ISBN or not.


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## TexasGirl

CD, your collection DOES have an ISBN

9781609827540

Kelly, people have not been conclusive about whether or not having an ISBN is needed to hit the list or not. We do know that at least two of the reporting retailers have to send in information, though.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Even though I could only ever dream about getting on there, let me get this straight for future reference. Even if you hit the #1 best seller spot on Amazon, selling absolutely oodles, it would be impossible to get on the NYT best seller list if you were only published on Amazon?


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## TexasGirl

CDChristian said:


> I'm glad I added that "as far as I know."  I've asked the author who uploaded the file for clarification so I'll be able to answer definitively how the ISBN was handled.


Hee hee! I'm sure Selena ran it through her press. She's the one handling the it, right? She's very savvy about these things. I <3 her! She's my hero!

Hello, Chrystalla!

I launched an NA Paranormal into total obscurity in May and sold a whopping 200 copies. I'm not the one to ask. For my next one, I have about sixteen pages of log for what I've done. I personally feel GoodReads is essential to a successful NA launch, but realize the author can't really make that happen easily -- you must tread carefully on GR as the site is for readers, not writers. I have found a better way is to find bloggers with influence on GR and let them know about your book in a friendly, non-spammy way. IF they like it, they will put the word out.


----------



## Kwalker

I agree about GoodReads for launch success - My goal has been to get on as many TBR lists as possible through giveaways and word of mouth with the hopes that then GoodReads will message them when the book is officially released, driving sales.


----------



## TexasGirl

Kwalker said:


> I agree about GoodReads for launch success - My goal has been to get on as many TBR lists as possible through giveaways and word of mouth with the hopes that then GoodReads will message them when the book is officially released, driving sales.


Good plan and that reminded me to go put NOA on my to read list! Done! I like your post of YUM on the reviews. I think I'm too dang chicken to post a single solitary thing on my book page. I did the ARC party on GR the other day and was anxious as I invited people, although it's paying off -- lots more TBR and requests for the ARC. But NO reminders -- just a one-off invitation. I do not want to be an author behaving badly! I try to always THINK before I post! 

FI goes up on NetGalley Sept. 1. I've sent out 100 ARCs between the XPresso Review Tour and bloggers who have messaged me or reviewers I have drummed up. I'm anxious to see what NetGalley does. I also got in on the Read it-Review It schedule for one of the big GR NA groups, but not until November.

I'M SO DANG NERVOUS!


----------



## Kwalker

What is an ARC party?

As far as posting your own review, the only way to do it without risk of blowback is to NOT RATE THE BOOK. You can post a "Review" without a rating. 

If you are posting updates and yummy stuff, reviewers seem to love it. They only get cranky when you rate your book and brag about how much it rocks.


----------



## TexasGirl

I forget where I saw the ARC party idea -- maybe some came through my GR feed many moons ago and so I copied imitated ripped off admired it so much I thought I would pay homage to the idea by doing it myself.

It's just an event on GR. You set it up, link to your Google Form to sign up for an ARC, and you can invite your GR friends. I have somehow amassed 500 of them, not sure how exactly. I always seem to have requests and I followed someone's advice to accept them all and put actual friends in your "Top Friends." They might regret friending me now! 

Good points on not rating your own book. I'm always so paranoid I will do it accidentally!!!

I have a prominent blogger pimping the book as the highest post on my GR page right now, so I'm not touching a THING! I'm thanking lucky stars and blowing pixie dust and praying to the universe for help on this one!


----------



## lynkay

Hi again!

Since I posted the last time the New adult Month has taken a bit more shape. So here's the deal.

I'll host the NA month on my blog during November. I'm asking all NA authors who are interested, to please write a Guest post about your characters, inspiration, book setting, working on a book cover, anything that can promote your book. Otherwise, I'm accepting Promo posts, either character interviews, cover reveals, anything that you guys use to do your blog tours etc. Also, I request: Book blurb and cover, Author bio and photo plus all Social Media Links as well as buy links.

I would like all posts to be emailed to me before October 24th, so I can schedule them ahead of time. There is no maximum length, but I think we can all agree that posts that are too long won't hold the reader's attention for long.

These are the following available dates: (The first week of November is booked) November 12-15, November 18-22 and November 25-29 I will only post NA Month posts during the week, as that's when most of my readers stop by.

If you're interested, please email met at [email protected]

Thank you!
LYN


----------



## mariehallwrites

Hi all, I could really use some love. I'm currently trying to promote my book A Moment, it's the first book of my Moments series, the sequel is set to release on the 15th. Because of that I purchased a promo spot on BB for it and the ad is running today. I'm currently ranked #2 overall, but if anyone could help me promote it further by FB'ing or Tweeting about it I'd really appreciate that. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## LG Castillo

mariehallwrites said:


> Hi all, I could really use some love. I'm currently trying to promote my book A Moment, it's the first book of my Moments series, the sequel is set to release on the 15th. Because of that I purchased a promo spot on BB for it and the ad is running today. I'm currently ranked #2 overall, but if anyone could help me promote it further by FB'ing or Tweeting about it I'd really appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Posted on FB and got myself a copy.


----------



## mariehallwrites

Thank you, Linda


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Posted and tweeted, Marie.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hello Everyone,

Can I ask for some help?

My NA book went live 15 hours ago, and it's not getting any love. I'd appreciate some help promoting it. 

This is the cover.


And the synopsis:

Amy's love life sucks. At college, she thought she'd found the man of her dreams, but then she hadn't planned on his brother's sadistic intervention, and after that night, Amy's life was never the same.
Deciding the only way to forget is to move on, she searches for comfort in the arms of other men, but the satisfaction she craves remains elusive. No amount of one night stands can replace her lost love.
On a long awaited summer holiday, her sister hopes to change Amy's luck, planning to find them both plenty of sexy fun on the hot summer nights. Sadly, an unforeseen turn of events threatens to drive a wedge into their sisterly love.

Kiss the Tiger is a 43,000 word New Adult romance novel containing language and sexual situations not suitable for under 16's.

I set up an event on my facebook page, feel free to share: https://www.facebook.com/events/160068070859746/

Tweets etc would be great too! 

Here's the link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-the-Tiger-ebook/dp/B00EWSE6R4/?tag=kbpst-20

Thank you so much in advance. I promise to keep sharing all your great books too! 

Raquel. xx


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thank you so much, CD.


----------



## CJArcher

Posted on FB, Raquel.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thank you, CJ. I really appreciate it.


----------



## valeriec80

Shared on facebook.


----------



## mariehallwrites

Tweeted and FB'd.  Good luck!


----------



## H.M. Ward

When I released DAMAGED, I was in surgery. Next major novel, STRIPPED, hospital.  Suckage. Hubby's been helping but I'm such a control freak and it's making me nuts! It's okay. It's all right.     I'm totally having a control-freak freak out.

I grabbed the books on this thread that I haven't gotten yet. I missed this one the other day.


Rlyon said:


> Here's the link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-the-Tiger-ebook/dp/B00EWSE6R4/?tag=kbpst-20
> Raquel. xx


Congrats on your release R.

And Linda, your new cover is freakin' awesome. HOT. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Kwalker

Holly! Don't stress. Rest, relax, and let your hubby handle it.

You can't write more books if you run yourself into the ground.


----------



## CJArcher

Hope you're feeling better, Holly. And stop stressing!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Valerie and Marie, thank you for sharing. It means a lot. 



H.M. Ward said:


> I grabbed the books on this thread that I haven't gotten yet. I missed this one the other day.
> 
> Congrats on your release R.


Holly, if you bought my book, I thank you for your support. You're one of the elite three people who did. lol.  Hope your hospital visit goes smoothly. We all know your launch will be as spectacular as you are.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## 71089

Rlyon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Can I ask for some help?
> 
> My NA book went live 15 hours ago, and it's not getting any love. I'd appreciate some help promoting it.
> 
> This is the cover.
> 
> 
> And the synopsis:
> 
> Amy's love life sucks. At college, she thought she'd found the man of her dreams, but then she hadn't planned on his brother's sadistic intervention, and after that night, Amy's life was never the same.
> Deciding the only way to forget is to move on, she searches for comfort in the arms of other men, but the satisfaction she craves remains elusive. No amount of one night stands can replace her lost love.
> On a long awaited summer holiday, her sister hopes to change Amy's luck, planning to find them both plenty of sexy fun on the hot summer nights. Sadly, an unforeseen turn of events threatens to drive a wedge into their sisterly love.
> 
> Kiss the Tiger is a 43,000 word New Adult romance novel containing language and sexual situations not suitable for under 16's.
> 
> I set up an event on my facebook page, feel free to share: https://www.facebook.com/events/160068070859746/
> 
> Tweets etc would be great too!
> 
> Here's the link to Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Kiss-the-Tiger-ebook/dp/B00EWSE6R4/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Thank you so much in advance. I promise to keep sharing all your great books too!
> 
> Raquel. xx


Posted it to my twitter 



mariehallwrites said:


> Hi all, I could really use some love. I'm currently trying to promote my book A Moment, it's the first book of my Moments series, the sequel is set to release on the 15th. Because of that I purchased a promo spot on BB for it and the ad is running today. I'm currently ranked #2 overall, but if anyone could help me promote it further by FB'ing or Tweeting about it I'd really appreciate that.
> 
> Thanks so much!


Shared on Facebook


----------



## Daizie

Tweeted, Raquel. I will post to my FB later when I get back from shopping.


----------



## H.M. Ward

Rlyon said:


> Valerie and Marie, thank you for sharing. It means a lot.
> 
> Holly, if you bought my book, I thank you for your support. You're one of the elite three people who did. lol.  Hope your hospital visit goes smoothly. We all know your launch will be as spectacular as you are.


You know it! It's on my TBR list on my Kindle. 



Kwalker said:


> Holly! Don't stress. Rest, relax, and let your hubby handle it.
> 
> You can't write more books if you run yourself into the ground.


Psh, easy to say, not so easy to do. Hubby is freakin awesome. I'm letting him do all the release week stuff. He's so sweet.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thank you for all the shout outs, everyone.

Clarissa, I loved the cheeky meow! (Shared your book too, by the way. )


----------



## 71089

Rlyon said:


> Thank you for all the shout outs, everyone.
> 
> Clarissa, I loved the cheeky meow! (Shared your book too, by the way. )


Heheh I like promoting other saucy books!  Thanks too! ^^


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 60865

I would like to hop in as well for Jade
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EYGO584

*Nothing is ever as simple as it seems.* 
Jade Cooper is 22 and very smart. So smart that for her, studying has always been a breeze. It's relating to others, especially guys, and keeping her curves under control that's a challenge.
So when her childhood friend, Agatha invites her to travel to Southeast Asia to assist her in a research project, Jade welcomes the opportunity to break out of her safe academic nest for a couple of months and take a fresh look at the world.
That's where she meets Oliver, a charming stone expert who seems willing to rock her life as he sees in her more then an amazing brain.
That's when Jade realizes that nothing is ever as simple as it seems.

P.S. Twitting and FBink the other links in the new penname page

Genre: New Adult Contemporary Romance that is intended for mature readers as it contains sexual situations.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Tweeted and shared on Facebook for you, Chrystalla.

Looks great. I almost used that couple on my cover.


----------



## 41352

Lady_O said:


> I would like to hop in as well for Jade
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EYGO584
> 
> *Nothing is ever as simple as it seems.*
> Jade Cooper is 22 and very smart. So smart that for her, studying has always been a breeze. It's relating to others, especially guys, and keeping her curves under control that's a challenge.
> So when her childhood friend, Agatha invites her to travel to Southeast Asia to assist her in a research project, Jade welcomes the opportunity to break out of her safe academic nest for a couple of months and take a fresh look at the world.
> That's where she meets Oliver, a charming stone expert who seems willing to rock her life as he sees in her more then an amazing brain.
> That's when Jade realizes that nothing is ever as simple as it seems.
> 
> P.S. Twitting and FBink the other links in the new penname page
> 
> Genre: New Adult Contemporary Romance that is intended for mature readers as it contains sexual situations.


tweeted


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 60865

thanks and I'm FB posting ... 
www.facebook.com/AuthorOliviaRigal


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Lady_O said:


> I would like to hop in as well for Jade
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EYGO584
> 
> *Nothing is ever as simple as it seems.*
> Jade Cooper is 22 and very smart. So smart that for her, studying has always been a breeze. Its relating to others, especially guys, and keeping her curves under control thats a challenge.
> So when her childhood friend, Agatha invites her to travel to Southeast Asia to assist her in a research project, Jade welcomes the opportunity to break out of her safe academic nest for a couple of months and take a fresh look at the world.
> Thats where she meets Oliver, a charming stone expert who seems willing to rock her life as he sees in her more then an amazing brain.
> Thats when Jade realizes that nothing is ever as simple as it seems.
> 
> P.S. Twitting and FBink the other links in the new penname page
> 
> Genre: New Adult Contemporary Romance that is intended for mature readers as it contains sexual situations.


Shared.


----------



## CJArcher

Posted it on FB, Chrystalla.


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## valeriec80

Facebooked Azure and Jade.


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## TexasGirl

If I'm already following you on FB or Twitter, I can share easily, but it's super helpful if you give us something Tweetable or FB Shareable. I don't generally do full on blog posts, but I can easily post something to my followers or fans if I have a bit of text and a link.

For example:

Kelly Walker has an awesome giveaway going:
Win a Kindle Fire with several bestselling new adult romance authors! http://wp.me/p3yt6s-21

Also Mimi Strong is having a sale the day before part 2 of her series comes out, so:
Mimi Strong's Stardust is 99 cents today! Just one day left to read it before the sequel is out! GO! #teampeaches http://fb.me/2j43nNzHh


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 54706

Chrystalla said:


> Hey guys *waves* I am about to launch a NA novel (contemporary with a smidge of paranormal) and was wondering if anyone has advice about a good launch.
> Romance is not my usual genre - then again I write in a variety of genres, mainly fantasy and sci-fi.
> 
> I've been watching this thread for a while but didn't dare post until now...


Facebooked it!  Good luck! Sounds very intriguing.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> If I'm already following you on FB or Twitter, I can share easily, but it's super helpful if you give us something Tweetable or FB Shareable. I don't generally do full on blog posts, but I can easily post something to my followers or fans if I have a bit of text and a link.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Kelly Walker has an awesome giveaway going:
> Win a Kindle Fire with several bestselling new adult romance authors! http://wp.me/p3yt6s-21
> 
> Also Mimi Strong is having a sale the day before part 2 of her series comes out, so:
> Mimi Strong's Stardust is 99 cents today! Just one day left to read it before the sequel is out! GO! #teampeaches http://fb.me/2j43nNzHh


Got both of these too!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Chrystalla said:


> Thanks!! Something like this?
> 
> On Sale for September 99c only - Azure (Drowning In You) - NEW ADULT ROMANCE with a hint of paranormal http://tinyurl.com/nvan6fc #NewAdult


Tweeted. 

And just another thank you to everyone who has helped me so far, however big or small. Visibility is king.


----------



## 54706

TexasGirl said:


> If I'm already following you on FB or Twitter, I can share easily, but it's super helpful if you give us something Tweetable or FB Shareable. I don't generally do full on blog posts, but I can easily post something to my followers or fans if I have a bit of text and a link.
> 
> For example:
> 
> Kelly Walker has an awesome giveaway going:
> Win a Kindle Fire with several bestselling new adult romance authors! http://wp.me/p3yt6s-21
> 
> Also Mimi Strong is having a sale the day before part 2 of her series comes out, so:
> Mimi Strong's Stardust is 99 cents today! Just one day left to read it before the sequel is out! GO! #teampeaches http://fb.me/2j43nNzHh


Got both of these too!


----------



## 60865

Thanks to all of you.
Twitting away ...
Right, visibility is the key and it's so great that those who have it are sharing!


----------



## lynkay

Hi Everyone!

Just wanted to share an update, as you may or may not know, I'm hosting a New Adult Month during November. The response has been great but I still have some spots available.

I've been asking Authors to provide me with a Guest Post or a Promo Post so I can help you promote your book during November. I also host New Adult Authors during the year, and help out with blog tours.

The available dates for New Adult Month are as follow:

November 12 - 15
November 20 - 22
November 25 - 29

If you're interested please email me at [email protected] If you would like to check out my blog, www.marilynalmodovar.com  You can also check out the guest posts of Indie Authors during August's Indie Month, so you know the format etc.

Cheers,
LYN


----------



## LG Castillo

H.M. Ward said:


> When I released DAMAGED, I was in surgery. Next major novel, STRIPPED, hospital.  Suckage. Hubby's been helping but I'm such a control freak and it's making me nuts! It's okay. It's all right.     I'm totally having a control-freak freak out.
> 
> I grabbed the books on this thread that I haven't gotten yet. I missed this one the other day.
> 
> Congrats on your release R.
> 
> And Linda, your new cover is freakin' awesome. HOT. <3 <3 <3


I know right. Regina Wamba nailed it. I swear she can read my mind! 
I hope you get better soon!


----------



## LG Castillo

Lady_O said:


> I would like to hop in as well for Jade
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EYGO584
> 
> *Nothing is ever as simple as it seems.*
> Jade Cooper is 22 and very smart. So smart that for her, studying has always been a breeze. It's relating to others, especially guys, and keeping her curves under control that's a challenge.
> So when her childhood friend, Agatha invites her to travel to Southeast Asia to assist her in a research project, Jade welcomes the opportunity to break out of her safe academic nest for a couple of months and take a fresh look at the world.
> That's where she meets Oliver, a charming stone expert who seems willing to rock her life as he sees in her more then an amazing brain.
> That's when Jade realizes that nothing is ever as simple as it seems.
> 
> P.S. Twitting and FBink the other links in the new penname page
> 
> Genre: New Adult Contemporary Romance that is intended for mature readers as it contains sexual situations.


Posted on my facebook page.


----------



## 54706

Lady_O said:


> I would like to hop in as well for Jade
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EYGO584
> 
> *Nothing is ever as simple as it seems.*
> Jade Cooper is 22 and very smart. So smart that for her, studying has always been a breeze. It's relating to others, especially guys, and keeping her curves under control that's a challenge.
> So when her childhood friend, Agatha invites her to travel to Southeast Asia to assist her in a research project, Jade welcomes the opportunity to break out of her safe academic nest for a couple of months and take a fresh look at the world.
> That's where she meets Oliver, a charming stone expert who seems willing to rock her life as he sees in her more then an amazing brain.
> That's when Jade realizes that nothing is ever as simple as it seems.
> 
> P.S. Twitting and FBink the other links in the new penname page
> 
> Genre: New Adult Contemporary Romance that is intended for mature readers as it contains sexual situations.


Facebooked!


----------



## TexasGirl

Chrystalla said:


> Thanks!! Something like this?
> 
> On Sale for September 99c only - Azure (Drowning In You) - NEW ADULT ROMANCE with a hint of paranormal http://tinyurl.com/nvan6fc #NewAdult


PERFECT! Got it. I have a paranormal new adult pen name, so I'll get it there.


----------



## TexasGirl

Welcome, Brenna!


----------



## Kwalker

I need to catch up and share Azure and Jade -- I'll do those tomorrow since my feed is a bit crowded today with my own release stuff.

I published No One's Angel early and I would love shares! Here's my post on facebook :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=512402348845348&set=a.342335295852055.82576.341754715910113&type=1&theater

Or if you rather post directly here are a few images you can use:




Here is the link to No One's Angel: www.amazon.com/No-Ones-Angel-ebook/dp/B00F01WRXC
And here is the cover -









And here's a tweet if you prefer: A girl learning how to fight back, a boy learning how to let go - #NA #Romance No One's Angel www.amazon.com/No-Ones-Angel-ebook/dp/B00F01WRXC/

Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## CDChristian

Shared it via FB, KWalker.


----------



## CDChristian

Glynn James said:


> You know, I've seen this thread popup a whole heap of times and was curious but daren't click. This must why YA romance and the new NA thingammy (no I _still_ don't know what it is!) is selling like the bajeez. You guys look after each other.
> I don't see any of these kind of support threads or cross promo threads for other genres.
> 
> Maybe it's about time us folks over in the post-apoc/horror dorm started looking out for each other...
> 
> "PA Cross Promo Thread" ?
> "ZA Cross Promo Thread" ?


Glynn, you should create one. Go do it. Now!


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## 69959

I've been sharing the other books in the thread and will continue to do so.

This week I released Fallen:

Samantha Erikson is a vampire with one mission: to rule the world. She's spent decades winning over the world's most feared vampire, Vince Moretti. Just when everything is going according to plan, he sidetracks her with the assignment of pretending to be a high school student in a small town.

It's humiliating enough going from stilettos to sneakers, but Samantha must also follow the most boring person alive: the teenage girl who stands between her and the throne. When she has had all she can take, she finds a fun distraction: an attractive football player who isn't scared of vampires, but there's one problem. Against her better judgment, she falls in love with him. Now she must decide between the mortal she adores and a place of power in the vampire world. If she tries to have both, she could lose everything.

*Twitter:* From Stilettos to Sneakers - Fallen, a Paranormal Romance by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/15JbkA0 #NewRelease #Vampires #ParanormalRomance
*Facebook:* New Paranormal Romantic Release! http://amzn.to/15JbkA0


----------



## TexasGirl

I'll come back for a few more once I've had a little space between tweets/posts. Some good stuff here!


----------



## Cege Smith

I got you, Kelly!

Will be catching up on everyone else later tonight/tomorrow. Just have to space things out.


----------



## Daizie

Stacy Claflin said:


> I've been sharing the other books in the thread and will continue to do so.
> 
> This week I released Fallen:
> 
> Samantha Erikson is a vampire with one mission: to rule the world. She's spent decades winning over the world's most feared vampire, Vince Moretti. Just when everything is going according to plan, he sidetracks her with the assignment of pretending to be a high school student in a small town.
> 
> It's humiliating enough going from stilettos to sneakers, but Samantha must also follow the most boring person alive: the teenage girl who stands between her and the throne. When she has had all she can take, she finds a fun distraction: an attractive football player who isn't scared of vampires, but there's one problem. Against her better judgment, she falls in love with him. Now she must decide between the mortal she adores and a place of power in the vampire world. If she tries to have both, she could lose everything.
> 
> *Twitter:* From Stilettos to Sneakers - Fallen, a Paranormal Romance by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/15JbkA0 #NewRelease #Vampires #ParanormalRomance
> *Facebook:* New Paranormal Romantic Release! http://amzn.to/15JbkA0


I tweeted CD and Stacy...and Kelly and Chrystalla.


----------



## Daizie

Any tweets for my free novella would be appreciated. Thanks in part to Summer for a post on the #WTRAFSOG page, I had 2034 DLs right off the bat when I first went free and was ranking in the top 5 in the FREE Coming of Age and NA College Romance cats, but it's been trickling the past few days, 210 since the beginning of September.

This story contains spanking though. If this doesn't fit with your readership or if this offends you, I understand, and you can just return love on a future NA release that's more vanilla.

*Twitter:* #FREE Treat! Help yourself to a steamy #NewAdult novella & it's not even Halloween. amzn.to/1apmZwp #CollegeRomance @DaizieDraper


----------



## Cege Smith

I love prepackaged tweets.  
All scheduled for the next two hours: Daizie, Stacy, CD, Mimi, and the joint NA Kindle Fire giveaway group.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

To join in the tweeting fun, I have one for you all to post. 

*Twitter:* New Release. A hot New Adult Romance: Kiss the Tiger @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/kclvmjr #NAbooks #kindle #collegeromance

Kelly, CD, Stacy, I've tweeted all your links.  I think I've got everyone, so far. Give me a nudge if I've missed anyone!


----------



## Daizie

I tweeted Mimi (Stardust is still on sale for only 99 cents), Rylon and the Kindle Fire giveaway.


----------



## 71089

Daizie said:


> Any tweets for my free novella would be appreciated. Thanks in part to Summer for a post on the #WTRAFSOG page, I had 2034 DLs right off the bat when I first went free and was ranking in the top 5 in the FREE Coming of Age and NA College Romance cats, but it's been trickling the past few days, 210 since the beginning of September.
> 
> This story contains spanking though. If this doesn't fit with your readership or if this offends you, I understand, and you can just return love on a future NA release that's more vanilla.
> 
> *Twitter:* #FREE Treat! Help yourself to a steamy #NewAdult novella & it's not even Halloween. amzn.to/1apmZwp #CollegeRomance @DaizieDraper


Tweeted yours  And I also tweeted Stacy Claflin's premade tweet!

Got a new omnibus out myself!

*Twitter promo: *A whole lot of hotness in this #NewAdult series: Doing It - boxed set only 3.99 smarturl.it/doingitboxedset #erotic #romance @WildClarissa


----------



## valeriec80

Tweeted all the tweets.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted Raquel and Clarissa!


----------



## 71089

CDChristian said:


> I'm in the "New Adult Romance Boxed Set" and would appreciate any tweets/FB you can share for this weekend before our bundle ends its $0.99 sale:
> 
> *Twitter*: $.99 for 5 complete, hot romance novels in one boxed set--USA Today Bestseller and top 10 on Kindle! http://amzn.to/18xDDV1 #FridayReads
> 
> *FB*: USA Today Bestseller & Amazon Top 10 Bestseller! Bad-boy CEOs. Naked lead singers. Soulful intellectuals. Dancers. Rock stars. Summer is hot, and so are these men.... The New Adult Romance Boxed Set has FIVE COMPLETE NOVELS for just $.99 -- a special sale price (regular price $9.99) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EJMV572/


Just did yours too  Got to have some time in between the tweets


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## CJArcher

CDChristian said:


> *FB*: USA Today Bestseller & Amazon Top 10 Bestseller! Bad-boy CEOs. Naked lead singers. Soulful intellectuals. Dancers. Rock stars. Summer is hot, and so are these men.... The New Adult Romance Boxed Set has FIVE COMPLETE NOVELS for just $.99 -- a special sale price (regular price $9.99) http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EJMV572/


Got it!


----------



## Kwalker

Hello again! If I could ask for help sharing news that I've put No One's Angel on sale for 99 cents.

You can share right from New Adult Addiction on facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=519558791456697&set=a.367321643347080.88877.366778153401429&type=1&theater or post directly.

Here are graphics:


Or if you prefer to just use the cover image: (it changed)










Thank you everyone - 
Also, as a side note, anyone that was using GoodReads TBR as a launch strategy. I don't know why but I'm almost positive the emails they send out when a book on someone's TBR list isn't working. I'm subscribed to those alerts but I didn't get one for my own book, or Mimi's, or another title that recently came out. Sigh.


----------



## 71089

Kwalker said:


> Hello again! If I could ask for help sharing news that I've put No One's Angel on sale for 99 cents.
> 
> You can share right from New Adult Addiction on facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=519558791456697&set=a.367321643347080.88877.366778153401429&type=1&theater or post directly.
> 
> Here are graphics:
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer to just use the cover image: (it changed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone -
> Also, as a side note, anyone that was using GoodReads TBR as a launch strategy. I don't know why but I'm almost positive the emails they send out when a book on someone's TBR list isn't working. I'm subscribed to those alerts but I didn't get one for my own book, or Mimi's, or another title that recently came out. Sigh.


Posted to twitter


----------



## TexasGirl

Kwalker said:


> Also, as a side note, anyone that was using GoodReads TBR as a launch strategy. I don't know why but I'm almost positive the emails they send out when a book on someone's TBR list isn't working. I'm subscribed to those alerts but I didn't get one for my own book, or Mimi's, or another title that recently came out. Sigh.


BUMMER. I wonder if that is part of moving to the Amazon platform.   

I'll share again, Kelly, of course!


----------



## Kwalker

I know =( I'm so bummed about it. I'd really focused on those TBRs, and it didn't pay off. I'd think it had something to do with releasing early and changing the date, except that I haven't been getting them for trade published stuff either.


----------



## valeriec80

Shared, Kwalker.


----------



## TexasGirl

I get so many notifications that I'm not sure I'd see one for a new book. I tried just now scrolling through them, but it's worse than Twitter! I couldn't get past stuff from the last two hours.

I have a slower notification feed for one of my pen names. I'll see if I had any to-reads with recent releases, or I'll find one releasing this week and add it for a test.


----------



## Kwalker

Mine used to come by Email Deanna, but I'm not getting them.

It's under Edit My Profile>My Account>Settings>Emails> 
Then under Newsletters and other Mails it is the bottom option in the list "Email me when a book on my To-Read shelf becomes available. "

By default it is on. (I think.)


----------



## TexasGirl

AAARRGGH! You made me go to Goodreads. My street team did an intervention because reviews of Forever Innocent were stressing me out. I didn't look though.  I promise!

But I did check my email settings and it was definitely set to email me. I didn't get Mimi's but then she did change the date I see. That might mess it up.

I found several books with Sept. 14 release dates but I couldn't find any for tomorrow. Hard to search for that. We'll see if I get emails. Two are trad, the others indie.

ETA: I had emails for new releases on to read turned off on my pen name, BUT I checked Gmail and what DOES work is the monthly newsletter with new releases by authors you've read. So that is a nice bonus. Not sure what is going on with the "to read" but I definitely have it checked for the Sept. 14 books.


----------



## CJArcher

I shared it, Kelly. Good luck with the promo!


----------



## Kwalker

Thank you so much everyone =)


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I shared your facebook link, Kelly. 

Would appreciate a mention of my new release from anyone who can manage it. 

Twitter: New Release. A hot New Adult Romance: Kiss the Tiger @raquel_lyon http://t.co/RylURmPx66 #newadult #kindle #collegeromance

Thank you.


----------



## 69959

I'm sending out the new ones. Trying to space them out a bit though!


----------



## valeriec80

Rlyon said:


> I shared your facebook link, Kelly.
> 
> Would appreciate a mention of my new release from anyone who can manage it.
> 
> Twitter: New Release. A hot New Adult Romance: Kiss the Tiger @raquel_lyon http://t.co/RylURmPx66 #newadult #kindle #collegeromance
> 
> Thank you.


tweeted.


----------



## valeriec80

Gotcha, Marquita!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thank you, Valerie.

Marquita, welcome to the thread. It looks like your book is doing really well. I've given it a little share.


----------



## 66443

Thanks Valerie and Raquel! xo


----------



## 69959

marquitaval said:


> Hi Everyone. *waves*
> 
> I'm Marquita, and I'm new. Mostly I lurk because I'm all: what do I have to offer, so many cool peeps with great ideas are here already! I self-published my first book last July and have pubbed 9 more since then, with three more coming out before the end of the year. I've never been traditionally published, and I'm a stay at home mom (and former educator).
> 
> Anyway, I just put my first new adult on sale for 99 cents to celebrate the second book in that series releasing on September 16th (EEP!). If anyone would like to share, I'd appreciate it and be happy to return the favor.
> 
> Facebook: Limited Time Sale on the first book in Marquita Valentine's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> Twitter: Limited Time Sale! 1st book in @marquitaval 's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> I look forward to getting know everyone and seeing what they're doing. This is so much fun!


Tweeted!


----------



## Kwalker

I tweeted it for you and I'll facebook it later this evening. Good luck with your promo.


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## 69959

Fallen is now perma-free! If you want to share, I've updated the tweet and FB:

*Twitter:* From Stilettos to Sneakers - Fallen, a Paranormal Romance by @growwithstacy http://amzn.to/15JbkA0 #NewRelease #Vampires #Free #FreeBook
*Facebook:* New Paranormal Romantic Release - FREE! http://amzn.to/15JbkA0


----------



## LG Castillo

marquitaval said:


> Hi Everyone. *waves*
> 
> I'm Marquita, and I'm new. Mostly I lurk because I'm all: what do I have to offer, so many cool peeps with great ideas are here already! I self-published my first book last July and have pubbed 9 more since then, with three more coming out before the end of the year. I've never been traditionally published, and I'm a stay at home mom (and former educator).
> 
> Anyway, I just put my first new adult on sale for 99 cents to celebrate the second book in that series releasing on September 16th (EEP!). If anyone would like to share, I'd appreciate it and be happy to return the favor.
> 
> Facebook: Limited Time Sale on the first book in Marquita Valentine's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> Twitter: Limited Time Sale! 1st book in @marquitaval 's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> I look forward to getting know everyone and seeing what they're doing. This is so much fun!


Welcome Marquita! I shared and tweeted.


----------



## 60865

Ok, done for Marquita and Stacy - tweeted, blogged and FB


----------



## CJArcher

Got yours, Marquita.

Stacy, I'll post yours a little later.


----------



## CDChristian

.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thank you, CD.


----------



## 71089

marquitaval said:


> Hi Everyone. *waves*
> 
> I'm Marquita, and I'm new. Mostly I lurk because I'm all: what do I have to offer, so many cool peeps with great ideas are here already! I self-published my first book last July and have pubbed 9 more since then, with three more coming out before the end of the year. I've never been traditionally published, and I'm a stay at home mom (and former educator).
> 
> Anyway, I just put my first new adult on sale for 99 cents to celebrate the second book in that series releasing on September 16th (EEP!). If anyone would like to share, I'd appreciate it and be happy to return the favor.
> 
> Facebook: Limited Time Sale on the first book in Marquita Valentine's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> Twitter: Limited Time Sale! 1st book in @marquitaval 's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> I look forward to getting know everyone and seeing what they're doing. This is so much fun!


tweeted


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## TexasGirl

Chrystalla said:


> I was about to tweet it, but although the description says 99c, the book seems to be $2.99??


It shows up as 99 cents for me on .com. Are you in the US?


----------



## Kwalker

Chystalla where are you seeing it as 2.99?

it should be 99 ( or the currency equivalent ) at all amazon retailers - and B&N -- it is 2.99 at Kobo, but kobo is not cooperating with me as usual, and I'm not even bothering to change it ( so I only listed amazon and B&N on the ad.)


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 54706

Got Kelly's, Got Crysalla's... Good luck, ladies!


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## Kwalker

Thanks! I've got a Bargain Booksy feature today too, so here's hoping =)


----------



## 66443

Will share! 

Also thanks everyone for sharing my sale. LIVE FOR YOU has gotten up to 3000 something, and is #20 I think in Holiday Romance! YAY!


----------



## TexasGirl

Chrystalla said:


> No I'm not, but the tax can't be $2, can it?
> 
> I'm seeing it on amazon.com... This is so weird!


Actually, yes, it IS $2 tax if you buy a book from certain territories via the .com site. They tack on that fee.


----------



## Daizie

marquitaval said:


> Hi Everyone. *waves*
> 
> I'm Marquita, and I'm new. Mostly I lurk because I'm all: what do I have to offer, so many cool peeps with great ideas are here already! I self-published my first book last July and have pubbed 9 more since then, with three more coming out before the end of the year. I've never been traditionally published, and I'm a stay at home mom (and former educator).
> 
> Anyway, I just put my first new adult on sale for 99 cents to celebrate the second book in that series releasing on September 16th (EEP!). If anyone would like to share, I'd appreciate it and be happy to return the favor.
> 
> Facebook: Limited Time Sale on the first book in Marquita Valentine's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> Twitter: Limited Time Sale! 1st book in @marquitaval 's new adult series, Boys of the South. LIVE FOR YOU is only 99 pennies. http://marquitavalentine.blogspot.com/2013/09/limited-time-sale-only-99-pennies.html
> 
> I look forward to getting know everyone and seeing what they're doing. This is so much fun!


Hi. Welcome to the board.


----------



## LG Castillo

Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!

I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!
> 
> I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


Congrats on your release. I will definitely be checking out the series! I sent this to Momma (at Momma Says Read) shared on my author page and my personal page! Best of luck!!!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!
> 
> I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


All done.


----------



## Cege Smith

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!
> 
> I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


Done- good luck with your release!


----------



## mariehallwrites

Hi everyone! Just released the sequel Right Now, the long awaited sequel to A Moment and I just wanted to know if you all could show the book some love. So far, it's doing pretty well, but I'm curious to see how far this book could go with some strong word of mouth.

http://www.amazon.com/Right-Moments-Series-Romance-ebook/dp/B00F6ELODW/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379287517&sr=1-9&keywords=marie+hall


----------



## 71089

mariehallwrites said:


> Hi everyone! Just released the sequel Right Now, the long awaited sequel to A Moment and I just wanted to know if you all could show the book some love. So far, it's doing pretty well, but I'm curious to see how far this book could go with some strong word of mouth.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Right-Moments-Series-Romance-ebook/dp/B00F6ELODW/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379287517&sr=1-9&keywords=marie+hall


Tweeted for you


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 54706

mariehallwrites said:


> Hi everyone! Just released the sequel Right Now, the long awaited sequel to A Moment and I just wanted to know if you all could show the book some love. So far, it's doing pretty well, but I'm curious to see how far this book could go with some strong word of mouth.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Right-Moments-Series-Romance-ebook/dp/B00F6ELODW/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379287517&sr=1-9&keywords=marie+hall


Tweeted book 1 and 2. Good luck!


----------



## 54706

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!
> 
> I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


FBed both books. Good luck and congrats on book 2!


----------



## alicepattinson

Kwalker said:


> Hello again! If I could ask for help sharing news that I've put No One's Angel on sale for 99 cents.
> 
> You can share right from New Adult Addiction on facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=519558791456697&set=a.367321643347080.88877.366778153401429&type=1&theater or post directly.
> 
> Here are graphics:
> 
> 
> Or if you prefer to just use the cover image: (it changed)


Shared it as well


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

mariehallwrites said:


> Hi everyone! Just released the sequel Right Now, the long awaited sequel to A Moment and I just wanted to know if you all could show the book some love. So far, it's doing pretty well, but I'm curious to see how far this book could go with some strong word of mouth.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Right-Moments-Series-Romance-ebook/dp/B00F6ELODW/ref=sr_1_9?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1379287517&sr=1-9&keywords=marie+hall


gotchya lady! Told Momma, posted on my personal and author fb page/twitter. Best of Luck!!


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## TexasGirl

Gotcha, Linda. Good luck!



Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!
> 
> I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


----------



## 13893

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everyone! I just released After the Fall (Broken Angel #2). YAY! My second novel. I'm so excited!
> 
> I could use some help. If you can like and share the facebook link, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=591342617595684&set=a.489894124407201.116377.459640310765916&type=1


Shared - good luck, Linda.

Sorry I haven't been present much. I'm suffering from LOSD (lack of sales depression). I'll be sooo glad when it passes.


----------



## LG Castillo

BellaRoccaforte said:


> Congrats on your release. I will definitely be checking out the series! I sent this to Momma (at Momma Says Read) shared on my author page and my personal page! Best of luck!!!


Thank you!


----------



## LG Castillo

Rlyon said:


> All done.


Thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

marquitaval said:


> I shared L.G. and I liked your page. Good luck with you release. Mine is tomorrow. EEP!
> 
> A


Thank you!


----------



## LG Castillo

Chrystalla said:


> Congrats! Liked and tweeted.


Thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

cegesmith said:


> Done- good luck with your release!


thanks!


----------



## LG Castillo

ellecasey said:


> FBed both books. Good luck and congrats on book 2!


Thanks Elle!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared, Marquita.


----------



## mariehallwrites

Marquita, I shared yours. That cover is just gorgeous!

And thanks everyone for sharing mine.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Gotcha Marie & Marquita.  

P.S. I think we should make LOSD an official syndrome. I'm definitely coming down with a severe case of it.


----------



## 13893

Rlyon said:


> Gotcha Marie & Marquita.
> 
> P.S. I think we should make LOSD an official syndrome. I'm definitely coming down with a severe case of it.


At least we don't suffer alone! It seems the only cure is to get a new book out - but that's doable!


----------



## mariehallwrites

Wow, really, then I'm doubly envious.  You don't want to know how much I spend on my covers. LOL. Good luck with the book, I'm sure it'll be another mega bestseller for you.  Already got my copy.


----------



## mariehallwrites

Well hey, however you hit it, you hit it.  And I wish I had an artistic eye to make my own covers, but if I did I'd get laughed out of here. So I'll just keeping doing what I do.


----------



## LG Castillo

Chrystalla said:


> Congrats! Shared.


Shared and tweeted! Love the cover too!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Got you, Clarissa.


----------



## 71089

Rlyon said:


> Got you, Clarissa.


Thanks


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Clarissa I posted

I've got one too! INK: Fine Lines is on sale for 99 cents!
NA Paranormal Romance

http://amzn.to/1dd5YTM










Twitter: On Sale for Just 99 Cents! INK: Fine Lines by @BellaRoccaforte #NewAdult #ParanormalRomance #99cents http://amzn.to/1dd5YTM

Facebook: Big News! INK: Fine Lines by Bella Roccaforte is on sale for 99 CENTS! Spread please share and spread the word! http://amzn.to/19ADIMT #ParanormalRomance #BargainBook #NewAdult

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## KarolynJamesWrites

Hey everyone... I've been around forever - lol - finally got up to speed and ended up on KB. I just announced one of my pen names as me... for those who haven't heard of London Casey, she writes NA books.

My bestselling trilogy is The Boys of DownCrash.

Links are below with another link to the page on my site. If anyone wants to share posts, Facebook posts, blog posts, etc., please let me know. The first book of the trilogy is right now at $0.99 so I'm looking for any kind of promotional effort I can get.

Thanks!   

The Stronger, Safer Kind - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CB1OO6C/ <--- first book only $0.99 
Torn to Pieces - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D3U3B14/
Some Kind of Hell - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DZTYDJM/

Anyone can email me or PM here... [email protected] 

http://karolynjames.wordpress.com/the-boys-of-downcrash/


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

KarolynJamesWrites said:


> Hey everyone... I've been around forever - lol - finally got up to speed and ended up on KB. I just announced one of my pen names as me... for those who haven't heard of London Casey, she writes NA books.
> 
> My bestselling trilogy is The Boys of DownCrash.
> 
> Links are below with another link to the page on my site. If anyone wants to share posts, Facebook posts, blog posts, etc., please let me know. The first book of the trilogy is right now at $0.99 so I'm looking for any kind of promotional effort I can get.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The Stronger, Safer Kind - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CB1OO6C/ <--- first book only $0.99
> Torn to Pieces - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D3U3B14/
> Some Kind of Hell - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DZTYDJM/
> 
> Anyone can email me or PM here... [email protected]
> 
> http://karolynjames.wordpress.com/the-boys-of-downcrash/


Hey there! I shared and tweeted. If you'd like to share mine its a few posts up Good luck!


----------



## CJArcher

Posted your boxed set to FB, Clarissa. I'll come back to the others later to spread them out.


----------



## johnlmonk

I'm not quite sure what this thread is about, but I'm the 1000th post.  

(flex)


----------



## 71089

Thanks everyone! I've just shared Bella Roccaforte's post  Will do another one later this day!


----------



## Anne Frasier

i've been watching this thread forever, and now I'm trying to get my NA off the ground. It went live three days ago. Started a Facebook page a while back, but have very few followers. I did a NetGalley coop, but pulled the book after a few days. I can see NetGalley being a really good thing as long as you can control who your books are going to, but that wasn't the case for me. And even if you can control who they go to...it's kind of like the free thing. You get readers who don't normally read the genre, and that can be a risky thing pre-pub. 

I priced my book at 3.99, which I think was too high. So now I've dropped it to .99, which I think is too low.   Will probably change it to 2.99.  But anyhoo, if anybody is doing one of those cool group Rafflecopter things, I'd love to be involved. Or any other group promo. Oh, I did a Rafflecopter on my own and it was pretty meh. The book in question is in my sig, Come As You Are.


----------



## 71089

I'd love to do a Rafflcopter thingie too  I've been thinking about it for a while now, since the first one was pretty good, I'd love to do a group one too. Maybe giveaway book 1+2 of a series or something, I don't know.


----------



## TexasGirl

Rafflecopters are excellent ways of building your Facebook page and Twitter following.

You guys should band together and do it! It's much more fun to talk on FB and Twitter if you're talking TO people.

Honestly, if you are in build mode, you should have each person in the Rafflecopter pony up $10 and give away an Amazon gift card or something. Just books won't do it if you're unknown.

I have three running right now, and it's done wonders for building my audience -- just do be sure you all write similar things. Those are the best audience building techniques when you are starting out.


----------



## Anne Frasier

i'd def put in some money for a gift card or even an ereader. i'd prefer that kind of gift to a gift of books. but i wouldn't trust myself to do a good job of putting this together. i seem to be a bit rafflecopter challenged.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Anne Frasier said:


> i've been watching this thread forever, and now I'm trying to get my NA off the ground. It went live three days ago. Started a Facebook page a while back, but have very few followers. I did a NetGalley coop, but pulled the book after a few days. I can see NetGalley being a really good thing as long as you can control who your books are going to, but that wasn't the case for me. And even if you can control who they go to...it's kind of like the free thing. You get readers who don't normally read the genre, and that can be a risky thing pre-pub.
> 
> I priced my book at 3.99, which I think was too high. So now I've dropped it to .99, which I think is too low.  Will probably change it to 2.99. But anyhoo, if anybody is doing one of those cool group Rafflecopter things, I'd love to be involved. Or any other group promo. Oh, I did a Rafflecopter on my own and it was pretty meh. The book in question is in my sig, Come As You Are.


Oh the pain.

The best way to get folks to come to like your fb page is to join in other giveaways with like authors. I would put one together, but honestly I just don't have the "pull" yet. HOWEVER, I can talk to a few bloggers that I know and see if they'd be interested in hosting a giveaway. If someone has already set this up, I would be happy to contribute as well!

This thread is AWESOME! btw. I can tell that this is one of the most effective methods I've used and the way I can tell is by looking at the "also boughts" on Amazon. For awhile it was H.M Ward straight across the board, now I'm seeing other authors from this thread. (us baby authors are incredibly thankful btw).

Carissa, thanks so much. I've got yours scheduled to tweet again later this weekend and I asked Momma to do the same.


----------



## TexasGirl

I just wanted to follow up as I confirmed that GoodReads no longer sends you an email when a book is released that is in your "to read" pile. This must have changed with the Amazon take over. I had a bunch of September releases in my to read shelf, but I didn't get any emails other than the general newsletter ones, and the the monthly one of new books by people you've read.



TexasGirl said:


> But I did check my email settings and it was definitely set to email me.
> I found several books with Sept. 14 release dates but I couldn't find any for tomorrow. Hard to search for that. We'll see if I get emails. Two are trad, the others indie.


----------



## Karen Kincy

(raises hand)

Can I delurk and share my book here? I'm new to self-publishing, though I have a YA paranormal series with a publisher, so I'm still haunting the Kboards and learning from you all.

_Shadows of Asphodel_ is my first book that's a bit (ahem, a lot) steamier than my YA. It's a dieselpunk set in an alternate 1913, with characters in their early twenties and a romance at the heart of the story. I haven't seen very much New Adult fantasy, but that's what I'd call my book.

Here's the cover:










Here's the blurb:

***
1913. The death of the Belle Époque and the brink of the Great War.

Outlawed in America, armed with only an antique sword, Ardis just wants to do her job. As a mercenary, she works to keep the peace in Transylvania. Truthfully, this kind of peacekeeping involves beheading rebels who oppose the empire of Austria-Hungary. It shouldn't be too hard-gunpowder has been useless ever since the archmages of Vienna cursed the entire continent of Europe with the Hex.

But Ardis never expected to find an unarmed gentleman bleeding out on the battlefield: Wendel, who manages to be a charming bastard even on the verge of death. And she certainly never expected him to revive the dead to fight for him. Wendel is a necromancer. He can't die unless Ardis wants him to return as a monster-or so she has heard. Afraid to find out, she saves his life.

When Wendel swears fealty to Ardis, they forge an uneasy alliance underscored with sexual tension. Together, they confront rebels, assassins, and a conspiracy involving the military secret of Austria-Hungary: robotically-enhanced soldiers built by the inventor of the diesel engine, Rudolf Diesel himself. But as Ardis starts to fall for Wendel, she realizes the scars from his past run more deeply than she ever imagined. Only Ardis can stop the necromancer before his thirst for revenge destroys him and everyone else around him.
***

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-of-Asphodel-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O
Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18401837-shadows-of-asphodel

I just released _Shadows of Asphodel_ this Tuesday, so I'm super nervous and haunting the Kboards more than normal. Hopefully my book fits on this thread!

Karen

P.S. This thread is definitely making my to-read list bigger.


----------



## Karen Kincy

Marquita Valentine said:


> Welcome Karen! And congrats! I love your cover and blurb so much that I'm off to one click!


Thanks so much, Marquita! 

Karen


----------



## Karen Kincy

Anne Frasier said:


> But anyhoo, if anybody is doing one of those cool group Rafflecopter things, I'd love to be involved. Or any other group promo. Oh, I did a Rafflecopter on my own and it was pretty meh. The book in question is in my sig, Come As You Are.


I would love to chip in for a group Rafflecopter giveaway! Especially with any paranormal or fantasy NA authors. 

Karen


----------



## 71089

Well I have done rafflcopter giveaways in the past, it's not difficult to set up so if nobody wants to do it, I can start it  I just don't know what everyone wants to give away, because if it were up to me, I'd only give away ebooks (since that's the only thing I have) . Maybe number 1 + 2 in a series (if the first one is free) or all number 1's of a couple of series, you know.
I know several sites where I can list the giveaway, that will boost the numbers a lot. But it also requires a lot of Social Media activity of course.

So far I count 4 interested people


----------



## 71089

ClarissaWild said:


> Well I have done rafflcopter giveaways in the past, it's not difficult to set up so if nobody wants to do it, I can start it  I just don't know what everyone wants to give away, because if it were up to me, I'd only give away ebooks (since that's the only thing I have) . Maybe number 1 + 2 in a series (if the first one is free) or all number 1s of a couple of series, you know.
> I know several sites where I can list the giveaway, that will boost the numbers a lot. But it also requires a lot of Social Media activity of course.
> 
> So far I count 4 interested people


----------



## valeriec80

Karen, I shared your link on facebook.

Very cool. This is the kind of genre expansion I hope the NA genre will ultimately support. Book looks awesome, and I've got it on my wishlist.


----------



## Anne Frasier

ClarissaWild said:


> Well I have done rafflcopter giveaways in the past, it's not difficult to set up so if nobody wants to do it, I can start it  I just don't know what everyone wants to give away, because if it were up to me, I'd only give away ebooks (since that's the only thing I have) . Maybe number 1 + 2 in a series (if the first one is free) or all number 1's of a couple of series, you know.
> I know several sites where I can list the giveaway, that will boost the numbers a lot. But it also requires a lot of Social Media activity of course.
> 
> So far I count 4 interested people


what's a good number of participants? i'd rather give away a gift card or something non-book, but i'm totally willing to do books if that's everybody's preference.


----------



## Kwalker

I've blogged and/or facebooked about a couple of these, and will share more over the next few days as I get caught up! Welcome to all the new people. 

Deanna -- Ugh about that change =( It sucks! That was such an awesome tool.


----------



## Anne Frasier

Kwalker said:


> I've blogged and/or facebooked about a couple of these, and will share more over the next few days as I get caught up! Welcome to all the new people.
> 
> Deanna -- Ugh about that change =( It sucks! That was such an awesome tool.


Kelly, i just saw your blog post!! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Karen, welcome to the thread. I've facebooked your book. My series is a spicy fantasy too, so I think my readers will love yours.  It looks great. 

Clarissa, you can mark me down as interested party number five for the rafflecopter.  

TK, I've seen a lot of erotic romance/erotica rebranded and marketed as NA. It seems to be doing great, so I don't see why not.


----------



## Cege Smith

Clarissa- you can mark me down as interested in the Rafflecopter giveaway.

I'm going to be catching up on everyone today/tomorrow. Lots of good stuff going on over the last week here!!


----------



## H.M. Ward

TexasGirl said:


> I just wanted to follow up as I confirmed that GoodReads no longer sends you an email when a book is released that is in your "to read" pile. This must have changed with the Amazon take over. I had a bunch of September releases in my to read shelf, but I didn't get any emails other than the general newsletter ones, and the the monthly one of new books by people you've read.


I had an email sent out last week. When did the change start?


----------



## Daizie

tkkenyon said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was wondering if I could get in on this NA genre.
> 
> My MC is 21 and in college. The series, however, is very steamy, to the point of _I-can't-see-anything-for-all-this-steam_,  but it is erotic *romance *with an HEA. About 80-90% of the text is talking and stuff, with one steamy scene per episode.
> 
> Blurb:
> 
> *One wild quickie with a sexy stranger will change Rae's life forever.
> 
> Rae Stone is majoring in psychology so that she can open a clinic for autistic kids, but when her scholarship is yanked because she failed an impossible statistics course, she thinks she's out of luck and doomed to return to her poverty-stricken hometown. Because she has three weeks of college freedom left, she goes to an upscale party and has a wild quickie with a stranger, who turns out to be the sexy owner of the Devilhouse, a BDSM club. He offers her a job that scares the heck out her, so she screws her courage to the sticking place and becomes Lady Macbeth, Domme of the Devilhouse. She's found the money to stay in college, but will the secretive Wulf turn out to be her Prince Charming or the Devil who tempts her to ruin?*
> 
> The first one (Rae Falling, see below) is perma-free, and it's been on the top-100 New Adult and Something>College lists at Amazon (albeit briefly) and is in the top 50 on Google Play for Romance>General. I've been selling 3x as many on Google as on the 'Zon, FWIW.
> 
> I have a mailing list with all of 75 whole subscribers. Wooo. I'm working on it.  It seems to be accruing at half-again (+50%) each month, which is a good rate.
> 
> Episodes #1 - #4 are up on Amazon and are trickling into the other outlets. #4 should go live on Google soon (uploaded, slowly grinding), and Google gets a 1-3 compilation in the next couple days.
> 
> #5 (Secrets of his Heart) will go live next week, probably 9/25, depending on the whims of the Amazonian gods.
> 
> Amazon gets a 1-5 compilation the week after that, called "Rae's Secrets."
> 
> #6 (Into the Fire) will be out a week or so after the AMZN 1-5 compilation.
> 
> There will be 9 episodes, total. #9 is going to be loooooong, though. The last episode should be published in the first week of December, with #6-9 at Amazon and #1-9 (whole shmeer) everywhere soon after, like 2nd week of December-ish.
> 
> So, can I come play in the NA sandbox?
> 
> TK Kenyon


Welcome, welcome. I have a 10-book serialization that is set in college but is right in the middle between NA and Erotic Romance. Plus it has BDSM elements. We should pay together


----------



## Daizie

ClarissaWild said:


> Well I have done rafflcopter giveaways in the past, it's not difficult to set up so if nobody wants to do it, I can start it  I just don't know what everyone wants to give away, because if it were up to me, I'd only give away ebooks (since that's the only thing I have) . Maybe number 1 + 2 in a series (if the first one is free) or all number 1's of a couple of series, you know.
> I know several sites where I can list the giveaway, that will boost the numbers a lot. But it also requires a lot of Social Media activity of course.
> 
> So far I count 4 interested people


I'll do the rafflecopter. I have eBooks but I don't mind chipping in money if we do a joint giveaway. The most successful ones have good prizes.


----------



## Kwalker

Holly - They didn't send one for mine on September 5th or on Mimi's that same week.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Karen Kincy

Rlyon said:


> Karen, welcome to the thread. I've facebooked your book. My series is a spicy fantasy too, so I think my readers will love yours. It looks great.





valeriec80 said:


> Karen, I shared your link on facebook.
> 
> Very cool. This is the kind of genre expansion I hope the NA genre will ultimately support. Book looks awesome, and I've got it on my wishlist.


Thanks so much, guys! I'm also hoping to see more speculative fiction in NA. I love paranormal, since that's my first genre, and I'm currently addicted to historical fantasy.

Karen


----------



## Karen Kincy

I'm rummaging through the older pages in this thread, and clicking around signatures, but I'm going to be lazy and ask you guys which ones of you have written fantasy/sci-fi/speculative fiction NA books. I'm planning on tweeting and sharing some books soon. 

Karen


----------



## 71089

KarenLK said:


> I'm rummaging through the older pages in this thread, and clicking around signatures, but I'm going to be lazy and ask you guys which ones of you have written fantasy/sci-fi/speculative fiction NA books. I'm planning on tweeting and sharing some books soon.
> 
> Karen


Just tweeted your novel  Very nice cover!


----------



## Karen Kincy

ClarissaWild said:


> Just tweeted your novel  Very nice cover!


Awesome, thanks!

(Since I'm a hybrid author, I have to say it's refreshing to have authors be so happy to cross-promote and share each other's works. Getting an "official" endorsement from an author the "traditional" way can be such a headache...!)

Karen


----------



## CJArcher

KarenLK said:


> I'm rummaging through the older pages in this thread, and clicking around signatures, but I'm going to be lazy and ask you guys which ones of you have written fantasy/sci-fi/speculative fiction NA books. I'm planning on tweeting and sharing some books soon.
> 
> Karen


My Freak House Trilogy is NA spec fic. Book 1, THE WRONG GIRL, IS on sale from today until the 24th for 99c.



_It's customary for Gothic romance novels to include a mysterious girl locked in the attic. Hannah Smith just wishes she wasn't that girl. As a narcoleptic and the companion to an earl's daughter with a strange affliction of her own, Hannah knows she's lucky to have a roof over her head and food in her belly when so many orphans starve on the streets. Yet freedom is something Hannah longs for. She did not, however, want her freedom to arrive in the form of kidnapping.

Taken by handsome Jack Langley to a place known as Freak House, she finds herself under the same roof as a mad scientist, his niece, a mute servant and Jack, a fire starter with a mysterious past. They assure Hannah she is not a prisoner and that they want to help her. The problem is, they think she's the earl's daughter. What will they do when they discover they took the wrong girl?_

Tweet: The Wrong Girl, Bk 1 of the Freak House Trilogy, by @cj_archer is on sale for $0.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D1SQC50 #gothic #paranormal #romance
FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJArcherAuthorPage/posts/629744040409700

Thanks in advance!


----------



## H.M. Ward

Kwalker said:


> Holly - They didn't send one for mine on September 5th or on Mimi's that same week.


I don't recall seeing STRIPPED which was also released that week - Sept 2. Maybe it was a glitch earlier this month. I have one going out tomorrow. I can see if it emails again.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and FB, C.J.! Working my way backwards here.


----------



## valeriec80

Tweeted, C. J.!


----------



## Anne Frasier

oh, that looks good, CJ. posted on FB.


----------



## 13893

CJArcher said:


> My Freak House Trilogy is NA spec fic. Book 1, THE WRONG GIRL, IS on sale from today until the 24th for 99c.
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet: The Wrong Girl, Bk 1 of the Freak House Trilogy, by @cj_archer is on sale for $0.99 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D1SQC50 #gothic #paranormal #romance
> FB post to share: https://www.facebook.com/CJArcherAuthorPage/posts/629744040409700
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I saw this in my BookBub email this morning - Facebooked and bought. ::red face:: I thought I already had it!


----------



## Kwalker

Holly - One didn't go out for Stripped because I didn't get one -)


----------



## Karen Kincy

CJArcher said:


> My Freak House Trilogy is NA spec fic. Book 1, THE WRONG GIRL, IS on sale from today until the 24th for 99c.


Tweeted! And bought myself a copy. 

Karen


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted you, Clarissa!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I was waiting to jump in because I'm gearing up to write a contemporary NA romance, and then I realized that Asleep, my reboot of Sleeping Beauty, is actually NA fantasy.










A reimagining of the sleeping beauty tale.

When her beloved Prince Devaran is abducted from her parents' castle during their engagement announcement ceremony, Princess Jessmyn vows that nothing will stop her from bringing his abductors to justice. Rescuing Dev won't be easy, and Jess will have to form an alliance with the other Realms if she's to win the most important battle of her life.

Imprisoned in a forbidding tower, Dev tries to find a way to warn Jess of the perils she'll face. Weakened by deprivation and by the drugs administered by the madwoman who kidnapped him, Dev drifts between sleep and consciousness. As he relives cherished moments spent with Jess, Dev wonders if he'll ever again be with the woman he loves.

Going to work hard this week to catch up with this thread!


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks so much everyone! I heart this group.



Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I was waiting to jump in because I'm gearing up to write a contemporary NA romance, and then I realized that Asleep, my reboot of Sleeping Beauty, is actually NA fantasy.


Posted it to my CJ Scott FB page. Wow, I love that cover!


----------



## TexasGirl

H.M. Ward said:


> I don't recall seeing STRIPPED which was also released that week - Sept 2. Maybe it was a glitch earlier this month. I have one going out tomorrow. I can see if it emails again.


I specifically placed three Sept. 14 releases on my "to read" list so I could get notified about their release.

I got nothing. AND they didn't show up in my Sept newsletter of new releases of authors I have read, I assume because I hadn't "read" them yet, but was going "to read."

Sadness.


----------



## 71089

cegesmith said:


> Tweeted you, Clarissa!


Thanks!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

CJArcher said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I heart this group.
> 
> Posted it to my CJ Scott FB page. Wow, I love that cover!


Thank you so much! I can't tell you how much I appreciate that. 

Thanks for the cover compliments too. Our very own SM Reine made it for me after I won a little contest she ran. I think she did a gorgeous job!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

CJArcher, ClarissaWild, Nicole Ciacchella I've scheduled posts and sent them to Momma @ Momma Says Read.

Also did everyone see that there is a petition for Holly Ward - Give the Ferro Brothers from H.M. Ward's Books a Movie! Make sure you all go and sign it and share it! Holly's done so much for us!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ferro/signatures


----------



## 71089

BellaRoccaforte said:


> CJArcher, ClarissaWild, Nicole Ciacchella I've scheduled posts and sent them to Momma @ Momma Says Read.
> 
> Also did everyone see that there is a petition for Holly Ward - Give the Ferro Brothers from H.M. Ward's Books a Movie! Make sure you all go and sign it and share it! Holly's done so much for us!
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/ferro/signatures


Ooh thank you! I appreciate it a lot  This thread is wonderful.


----------



## Karen Kincy

It's been one week since my NA dieselpunk romance _Shadows of Asphodel_ came out, so I'm doing a flash sale. Lowering the price from $4.99 to $2.99 for one day only.

Tweet: Flash sale! The #dieselpunk novel Shadows of Asphodel is $2.99 for one day only. http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-of-Asphodel-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/

I'm hoping to get some extra buzz and reviews. 

Karen


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted you, Karen! Good luck with your sale.


----------



## Karen Kincy

cegesmith said:


> Tweeted you, Karen! Good luck with your sale.


Thanks so much, Cege!

Karen


----------



## 71089

KarenLK said:


> It's been one week since my NA dieselpunk romance _Shadows of Asphodel_ came out, so I'm doing a flash sale. Lowering the price from $4.99 to $2.99 for one day only.
> 
> Tweet: Flash sale! The #dieselpunk novel Shadows of Asphodel is $2.99 for one day only. http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-of-Asphodel-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/
> 
> I'm hoping to get some extra buzz and reviews.
> 
> Karen


Tweeted


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

Is the one day sale on Shadows of Asphodel ending today, September 25, or is that price still effective? 

I think on Friday I'll put together a post on my blog with listings for new releases, sales, etc. If there's anything in particular anyone would like me to include, please let me know and I'll put it all together. Once the blog post is up, I'll also Tweet a link, FB it, and post to G+.


----------



## valeriec80

I'd love some help with my new release, an NA murder mystery (with lots of smexy-ness as well, of course) called Frenzy.

Tweet: Sex. Drugs. Murder. A new adult murder mystery: Frenzy, by V. J. Chambers http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1154 #newrelease #newadult

or

Tweet: Pretty Little Liars meets Breaking Bad. A new adult murder mystery: Frenzy, by V. J. Chambers http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1154 #newrelease #newadult

Facebook: Share this post https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151613222390764&set=a.10151098469425764.427049.75550165763&type=1

Or if you'd just like to share that picture somewhere else, here it is. You can right click on it and download it or whatever.










Thanks everyone!! (I think I'm caught up with the rest of you guys. Best of luck!)


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Valerie - I'm sharing yours and I'm all caught up.

Here's a giveaway I'm going to do in conjunction with my 99 cent promo

FACEBOOK: If INK: Fine Lines hits the top 5,000 today or tomorrow I will give away TWO signed paperbacks!!!

So please post, share, tell people how awesome it is (If you've read it). If you haven't read it - WELL what are you waiting for it's only 99 cents! Go grab a copy today on Amazon, B&N, Smashwords, iTunes, Kobo, Sony, Etc!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=185061371678434&l=d6a4c27a44

http://amzn.to/18WidFm

TWEET: If #INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte hits the top 5k on ZON There'll be a giveaway! #99cents amzn.to/18WidFm ow.ly/i/3fhTV

Thanks guys so much!


----------



## Karen Kincy

ClarissaWild said:


> Tweeted


Thanks so much, Clarissa!



Nicole Ciacchella said:


> Is the one day sale on Shadows of Asphodel ending today, September 25, or is that price still effective?


The flash sale will end September 25 at around 5 pm PST. 

Karen


----------



## Karen Kincy

BellaRoccaforte said:


> TWEET: If #INKFineLines by @BellaRocccaforte hits the top 5k on ZON There'll be a giveaway! #99cents amzn.to/18WidFm ow.ly/i/3fhTV


Tweeted!

Karen


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

thank you thank you!!!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared, Bella.


----------



## TexasGirl

Gotcha Valerie.

Ugg, 5 days until release for me and things are getting nuts. How do you manage all this stuff, people? Messages on FB, and @messages on Twitter and emails and people asking questions.

I'm feeling sort of faint and overwhelmed.

And still not sure anyone is going to BUY it.

But NetGalley was GOOD to me. I have 40 reviews on GR in advance of release and probably 30 blogs have already posted and I got some RABID fans from it -- some joined my street team. It was a serious win.


----------



## sundaze

TexasGirl, sounds like you've done your legwork. Good luck on your release. I did zero pre-promotion so I'm playing catch up.

I just started a week long Book Blitz and thought about putting my book on sale for the remaining days left, dropping from 2.99 to .99. I'm not even sure how long a price drop takes to go live. 

Anyone have any advice on whether that's a good idea. I hate to price it that cheap, but figured it would only be for a few days and might get me a bump in sales. Any thoughts from those with experience?


----------



## theaatkinson

just jumping in here. keep seeing the thread but never clicked. 

just tweeted for you BellaRoccaforte. hope I got it in on time for you


----------



## Daizie

tkkenyon said:


> Awesome! Here's my pail. Let's build a sandcastle!
> 
> TK Kenyon


Great! I'll bring the surf boards.

Do you have any promo ads I can post at Facebook?


----------



## 71089

BellaRoccaforte said:


> thank you thank you!!!


Tweeted


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 41352

TexasGirl said:


> Gotcha Valerie.
> 
> Ugg, 5 days until release for me and things are getting nuts. How do you manage all this stuff, people? Messages on FB, and @messages on Twitter and emails and people asking questions.
> 
> I'm feeling sort of faint and overwhelmed.
> 
> And still not sure anyone is going to BUY it.
> 
> But NetGalley was GOOD to me. I have 40 reviews on GR in advance of release and probably 30 blogs have already posted and I got some RABID fans from it -- some joined my street team. It was a serious win.


I've been following you on Facebook. You're having a trailer shot, right? Sounds amazing...
I'd like to know more about NetGalley, never used it. Do you give away copies for reviews there?


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

theaatkinson, ClarissaWild, Chrystalla  Thank you soooo much! You guys are awesome!

Chrystalla, netgalley is very cool. You basically put your book in thier catalogue and reviewers d/l it from there. One day I'll do it, but its rather costly. I know there are co-ops, but I'm not sure how those work and what the costs involved are.


----------



## CJArcher

Shared for you, Bella. Good luck!



Chrystalla said:


> I'd like to know more about NetGalley, never used it. Do you give away copies for reviews there?


KB member Kellie Sheridan runs a co-op that I'm in. She wrote a great wrap-up of the group's experience in this blog post: http://www.patchwork-press.com/adventures-in-digital-arcs-netgalley-co-op-analysis/

Apparently you can get limited 1-book slots for as little as $45 now.


----------



## TexasGirl

Kimberly James said:


> TexasGirl, sounds like you've done your legwork. Good luck on your release. I did zero pre-promotion so I'm playing catch up.
> 
> I just started a week long Book Blitz and thought about putting my book on sale for the remaining days left, dropping from 2.99 to .99. I'm not even sure how long a price drop takes to go live.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on whether that's a good idea. I hate to price it that cheap, but figured it would only be for a few days and might get me a bump in sales. Any thoughts from those with experience?


Kimberly, I'd only do 99 cents if you're going to back it up with some promo to make it worth your while. You can probably get on Kindle Books and Tips or Bookblast both of which have good payoffs for 99 cent books. Otherwise, you'll probably sell the same number from your exposure on the Book Blitz, and just get less money. I'd keep it up for the moment, and use your price drop wisely.

OTHER QUESTIONS:
*
1. Yes, I do a NetGalley coop* with Kellie Sheridan. I highly recommend it. I got 400 requests for Forever Innocent. We turned down about 100 of them, but of the other 300, I have about 50 reviews up and about 10 really ardent fans who are spreading the word like mad. I also sent out 100 ARCs on my own via a Google form. One thing I discovered about NetGalley ARCS -- those reviewers will call it like they see it. My first five were pretty lukewarm, and I was starting to feel very worried, but it turns out those were probably the readers who didn't connect and didn't finish. Once we got about a week out, the reviews started coming in much better. So don't fret if the first ones aren't great. Not every book fits every reader and those are often the first to review as they give up on it--that's okay! You will find your readers.
*
2. Yes, I had a book trailer shot*. It's still in production. We're expecting the voice over narrator's work to come in today so assembly can finish. It's very haunting, and of course, it was part of my outreach as it features 200 paper butterflies (a scene from the book) and all the butterflies have the name of a baby lost during pregnancy or shortly after birth. I have a TON of things planned with those butterflies.
*
Forever Innocent has had a marketing plan that began in March *when I first started the book and knew the direction it was going. The document I have created for the steps I did, from formation of a street team, to creating a blog and soliciting scene ideas, to the contests to name the main characters, to the rafflecopters, to the outreach to list babies in the back of the book (there are 750 baby names listed) to the countdown going on right now, is about 40 pages long.
*
I had more time than money on this*, and we're hoping to raise the money to adopt a child, so we went big on this release as far as effort. The marketing outlay itself has been about $700, mainly for a blog tour, rafflecopters, the trailer expenses, a few boosted Facebook posts, giveaways, and swag.

ANYWAY! I'll pick up a few more books from the list to post in the next day or two, then I'll go a little radio silent on my Facebook and Twitter, so I can promote my own book, since I'm (GULP) four days out.
*
Reports that Amazon is glitching on ranking and bestseller lists makes me very nervous.* I worry I could spend seven months preparing for this book only to have an Amazon problem unravel it all.


----------



## Kwalker

HUGS Deanna, I'm really excited for your launch.

I have seen it said that Amazon IS being really slow with getting books up -- took someone I know 3 days for it to fully go through and then 4 for rankings to show up. It's been wonky. Really wonky.


----------



## Anne Frasier

TexasGirl said:


> Kimberly, I'd only do 99 cents if you're going to back it up with some promo to make it worth your while. You can probably get on Kindle Books and Tips or Bookblast both of which have good payoffs for 99 cent books. Otherwise, you'll probably sell the same number from your exposure on the Book Blitz, and just get less money. I'd keep it up for the moment, and use your price drop wisely.
> 
> OTHER QUESTIONS:
> *
> 1. Yes, I do a NetGalley coop* with Kellie Sheridan. I highly recommend it. I got 400 requests for Forever Innocent. We turned down about 100 of them, but of the other 300, I have about 50 reviews up and about 10 really ardent fans who are spreading the word like mad. I also sent out 100 ARCs on my own via a Google form. One thing I discovered about NetGalley ARCS -- those reviewers will call it like they see it. My first five were pretty lukewarm, and I was starting to feel very worried, but it turns out those were probably the readers who didn't connect and didn't finish. Once we got about a week out, the reviews started coming in much better. So don't fret if the first ones aren't great. Not every book fits every reader and those are often the first to review as they give up on it--that's okay! You will find your readers.
> *
> 2. Yes, I had a book trailer shot*. It's still in production. We're expecting the voice over narrator's work to come in today so assembly can finish. It's very haunting, and of course, it was part of my outreach as it features 200 paper butterflies (a scene from the book) and all the butterflies have the name of a baby lost during pregnancy or shortly after birth. I have a TON of things planned with those butterflies.
> *
> Forever Innocent has had a marketing plan that began in March *when I first started the book and knew the direction it was going. The document I have created for the steps I did, from formation of a street team, to creating a blog and soliciting scene ideas, to the contests to name the main characters, to the rafflecopters, to the outreach to list babies in the back of the book (there are 750 baby names listed) to the countdown going on right now, is about 40 pages long.
> *
> I had more time than money on this*, and we're hoping to raise the money to adopt a child, so we went big on this release as far as effort. The marketing outlay itself has been about $700, mainly for a blog tour, rafflecopters, the trailer expenses, a few boosted Facebook posts, giveaways, and swag.
> 
> ANYWAY! I'll pick up a few more books from the list to post in the next day or two, then I'll go a little radio silent on my Facebook and Twitter, so I can promote my own book, since I'm (GULP) four days out.
> *
> Reports that Amazon is glitching on ranking and bestseller lists makes me very nervous.* I worry I could spend seven months preparing for this book only to have an Amazon problem unravel it all.


i pulled my book from netgalley because i got cold feet after the first few bad reviews came in. i kind of freaked. i wish now i'd stuck it out and not pulled it. when i think about early reviews for any of my books i realize that often the first reviews are bad. i don't know why. i'm talking about the very first ones up there. (could be like you say. those are the people who didn't finish the book and reviewed it as quickly as possible.) and then it kind of levels out after time.


----------



## LG Castillo

valeriec80 said:


> I'd love some help with my new release, an NA murder mystery (with lots of smexy-ness as well, of course) called Frenzy.


Tweeted and shared!


----------



## LG Castillo

BellaRoccaforte said:


> Valerie - I'm sharing yours and I'm all caught up.
> 
> Here's a giveaway I'm going to do in conjunction with my 99 cent promo
> 
> FACEBOOK: If INK: Fine Lines hits the top 5,000 today or tomorrow I will give away TWO signed paperbacks!!!
> 
> So please post, share, tell people how awesome it is (If you've read it). If you haven't read it - WELL what are you waiting for it's only 99 cents! Go grab a copy today on Amazon, B&N, Smashwords, iTunes, Kobo, Sony, Etc!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=185061371678434&l=d6a4c27a44
> 
> http://amzn.to/18WidFm
> 
> TWEET: If #INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte hits the top 5k on ZON There'll be a giveaway! #99cents amzn.to/18WidFm ow.ly/i/3fhTV
> 
> Thanks guys so much!


tweeted and shared!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Thanks so much Linda!


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and FB, Bella!

Tweeted, Valerie. Will hit your FB ad later today. 

Netgalley was a huge investment for me, but I think it paid off big. I've picked up 76 GR reviews and 21 Amazon reviews and I'm just running up now on the end my new release's 30-day window. My sales so far are triple of my last new release for its 30 day new release window, and considering I did a blog tour for both, I think it was Netgalley that has made the difference. Just more visibility and more people talking about it.


----------



## Daizie

I tweeted and FB's Valerie and tweeted Bella. I'll FB the Ink post later today.


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Wow, it's been busy on here! I think I've caught up tweeting and facebooking everyone.


----------



## CJArcher

TexasGirl said:


> 1. Yes, I do a NetGalley coop[/b] with Kellie Sheridan. I highly recommend it. I got 400 requests for Forever Innocent. We turned down about 100 of them, but of the other 300, I have about 50 reviews up and about 10 really ardent fans who are spreading the word like mad. I also sent out 100 ARCs on my own via a Google form. One thing I discovered about NetGalley ARCS -- those reviewers will call it like they see it. My first five were pretty lukewarm, and I was starting to feel very worried, but it turns out those were probably the readers who didn't connect and didn't finish. Once we got about a week out, the reviews started coming in much better. So don't fret if the first ones aren't great. Not every book fits every reader and those are often the first to review as they give up on it--that's okay! You will find your readers.


Many of the early reviews I got on Netgalley were lukewarm too, and not just for the NA I put in there. It never occurred to me that this was because reviewers didn't connect with it and so didn't finish. I feel so much better now  Yes, those reviewers tell it like they see it, but I've received some new rabid fans from Netgalley, plus I was able to get enough reviews to do a Bookbub promo recently (for my histrorical paranormal, not the contemp NA).


----------



## Cege Smith

Shared your FB, Valerie!


----------



## Cege Smith

TexasGirl said:


> Kimberly, I'd only do 99 cents if you're going to back it up with some promo to make it worth your while. You can probably get on Kindle Books and Tips or Bookblast both of which have good payoffs for 99 cent books. Otherwise, you'll probably sell the same number from your exposure on the Book Blitz, and just get less money. I'd keep it up for the moment, and use your price drop wisely.
> 
> OTHER QUESTIONS:
> *
> 1. Yes, I do a NetGalley coop* with Kellie Sheridan. I highly recommend it. I got 400 requests for Forever Innocent. We turned down about 100 of them, but of the other 300, I have about 50 reviews up and about 10 really ardent fans who are spreading the word like mad. I also sent out 100 ARCs on my own via a Google form. One thing I discovered about NetGalley ARCS -- those reviewers will call it like they see it. My first five were pretty lukewarm, and I was starting to feel very worried, but it turns out those were probably the readers who didn't connect and didn't finish. Once we got about a week out, the reviews started coming in much better. So don't fret if the first ones aren't great. Not every book fits every reader and those are often the first to review as they give up on it--that's okay! You will find your readers.
> *
> 2. Yes, I had a book trailer shot*. It's still in production. We're expecting the voice over narrator's work to come in today so assembly can finish. It's very haunting, and of course, it was part of my outreach as it features 200 paper butterflies (a scene from the book) and all the butterflies have the name of a baby lost during pregnancy or shortly after birth. I have a TON of things planned with those butterflies.
> *
> Forever Innocent has had a marketing plan that began in March *when I first started the book and knew the direction it was going. The document I have created for the steps I did, from formation of a street team, to creating a blog and soliciting scene ideas, to the contests to name the main characters, to the rafflecopters, to the outreach to list babies in the back of the book (there are 750 baby names listed) to the countdown going on right now, is about 40 pages long.
> *
> I had more time than money on this*, and we're hoping to raise the money to adopt a child, so we went big on this release as far as effort. The marketing outlay itself has been about $700, mainly for a blog tour, rafflecopters, the trailer expenses, a few boosted Facebook posts, giveaways, and swag.
> 
> ANYWAY! I'll pick up a few more books from the list to post in the next day or two, then I'll go a little radio silent on my Facebook and Twitter, so I can promote my own book, since I'm (GULP) four days out.
> *
> Reports that Amazon is glitching on ranking and bestseller lists makes me very nervous.* I worry I could spend seven months preparing for this book only to have an Amazon problem unravel it all.


Thanks for sharing this, Deanna- it's really informative! And I'm sending many positive thoughts your way that this launch will be a smashing success and sets you up for the adoption process.


----------



## 56139

Kimberly James said:


> TexasGirl, sounds like you've done your legwork. Good luck on your release. I did zero pre-promotion so I'm playing catch up.
> 
> I just started a week long Book Blitz and thought about putting my book on sale for the remaining days left, dropping from 2.99 to .99. I'm not even sure how long a price drop takes to go live.
> 
> Anyone have any advice on whether that's a good idea. I hate to price it that cheap, but figured it would only be for a few days and might get me a bump in sales. Any thoughts from those with experience?


Just FYI I had your book on for a blitz the other day and I bought it. I have only read two books about mermaids/sirens and have never bought a book based on the excerpt, but your book hooked me for some reason. About 60% in - I'll probably review it too. 

And the cover is pretty.


----------



## TexasGirl

You girls are ROCKING IT!!!


----------



## H.M. Ward

Wrapped up one serial and starting another. Tah dah! Meet bad boy Bryan Ferro. His first book will debut in a couple of weeks. Kinda excited about it. Trying different things out with this one. We'll see how ppl react.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Very cool Holly.

Can't wait for it.

Hey, question for anyone who wants to answer...

Am writing a NA that's a thriller.  Anyone else writing in this genre? Any books  I should check out that would be in the same vein. Thanks.


----------



## sundaze

Just FYI I had your book on for a blitz the other day and I bought it. I have only read two books about mermaids/sirens and have never bought a book based on the excerpt, but your book hooked me for some reason. About 60% in - I'll probably review it too.

And the cover is pretty.

Wow, Thanks! That makes my day! I was not prepared for how nerve wracking this process is. My wine consumption has for sure increased. 

And Holly, I haven't read one your books _yet_, but that cover might change that. Love!


----------



## TexasGirl

Holly, I saw that! LOVE LOVE LOVE!

Friends, my book is out three days early. I've decided to freaking GO FOR IT!

If you're of a mind to share this on Twitter or Facebook, it contains the buy links and the book trailer.

A second chance at love may be the sweetest way to end her sorrow. Forever Innocent, a new adult romance. http://conta.cc/18vFzj8

or

A young couple must learn to forgive each other to rediscover their love. Forever Innocent, a new adult romance. http://conta.cc/18vFzj8


----------



## Anne Frasier

TexasGirl said:


> Holly, I saw that! LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> 
> Friends, my book is out three days early. I've decided to freaking GO FOR IT!
> 
> If you're of a mind to share this on Twitter or Facebook, it contains the buy links and the book trailer.
> 
> A second chance at love may be the sweetest way to end her sorrow. Forever Innocent, a new adult romance. http://conta.cc/18vFzj8
> 
> or
> 
> A young couple must learn to forgive each other to rediscover their love. Forever Innocent, a new adult romance. http://conta.cc/18vFzj8


Facebooked! and that is an AWESOME trailer!!!!


----------



## CJArcher

Deanna - Facebooked it! Good luck.


----------



## Daizie

H.M. Ward said:


> Wrapped up one serial and starting another. Tah dah! Meet bad boy Bryan Ferro. His first book will debut in a couple of weeks. Kinda excited about it. Trying different things out with this one. We'll see how ppl react.


How very exciting!!! Love your cover with the slight tint, so pretty.  But man, that Rob Pattinson look-alike sure does get around. I hope the model gets paid well, for all the places he shows up. He's like NA Guy...you know the one!


----------



## dalya

Y'all probably saw up-thread that Deanna's new book is up a few days earlier on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Forever-Innocent-ebook/dp/B00FGHY0YO/









I've posted it for my readers, and I'm getting excellent feedback from everyone who's been reading it today!

Here's my little tip -- when I post a link to someone's book, it helps to add a little flavor, like what the awesome book bloggers do.

As a third party, you can pitch the book in a unique way, I figure. :-D

Here's what I posted, fyi:

*Do you like those "ugly cry" books with tons of angst to test your emotions, plus a hot guy love interest on top? Hot off the Amazon presses today, Deanna Roy's debut New Adult Novel: *


----------



## AriadneW

I would really appreciate anyone sharing this post on Facebook, it's my NA book I released in July and after an awesome month in August I am having a giveaway.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=401352876657546

Deanna, your book looks amazing and I am off to buy a copy for myself now, the trailer is gorgeous. Best of luck with it!


----------



## TexasGirl

Just hit the top 100 of NA. I see a bunch of you lovely authors up there too. Go, KB NAers! We are mighty!

Opening rank was 1800 overall and now up to 1124 at midnight. Sold about 150 today.

Mimi was very helpful, and brilliant, as always. Summer also posted on WTRAFSOG. Maybe she saw it here?

I've noticed every single Tweet and post you all did! I have!

I'm feeling love for all the people!


----------



## Daizie

Awesome, TG! Congrats on the rocketship launch!


----------



## TexasGirl

Daizie, if I ever meet you in real life, it's going to be an adjustment, as in my head you're a girl with a popsicle! But excellent branding on that!


----------



## 60865

H.M. Ward said:


> Wrapped up one serial and starting another. Tah dah! Meet bad boy Bryan Ferro. His first book will debut in a couple of weeks. Kinda excited about it. Trying different things out with this one. We'll see how ppl react.


Can't wait to read it.
I thought he was going to fall for Mel ...


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

I saw Mimi/Dalya's pitch and thought it was awesome.

I was so touched by your story, Deanna. I bought a copy of the book and Tweeted your link. I'm going to head over the FB and share Mimi's post on it too. So glad to hear the book is doing so well and I'm sending tons of well wishes your way.

Same goes for all the rest of you. Nothing makes me happier than seeing indies become so successful. You all inspire me.


----------



## TexasGirl

Thank you, Nicole. These books are definitely a product of my history.

Hit the Contemp Romance HNR this morning at #79. Sales are slow right now. We'll see. Might just be a flash in the pan! But it's been fun so far, and the tour starts Monday.

Tomorrow (Sunday) I'm going to take a break from talking about my book and push a couple others from here. My Twitter auto posts to my FB, so one little Tweet goes to all the places for me!



Nicole Ciacchella said:


> I saw Mimi/Dalya's pitch and thought it was awesome.
> 
> I was so touched by your story, Deanna. I bought a copy of the book and Tweeted your link. I'm going to head over the FB and share Mimi's post on it too. So glad to hear the book is doing so well and I'm sending tons of well wishes your way.
> 
> Same goes for all the rest of you. Nothing makes me happier than seeing indies become so successful. You all inspire me.


----------



## 71089

OMG I'm so happy  I just held my own book for the first time .

It's a proof and not perfect (have to fix the interior), but it looks perfect in terms of cover  Did it right in 1 go!

I'm so happy I just wanted to share it  This is NA after all:


----------



## TexasGirl

Ooo la la! Trying not to lick the screen!


----------



## 71089

TexasGirl said:


> Ooo la la! Trying not to lick the screen!


Haha, I know right


----------



## Cege Smith

I've tweeted and shared Mimi's FB post (since it was so darn awesome) of your book, Deanna. Good luck!!


----------



## LG Castillo

H.M. Ward said:


> Wrapped up one serial and starting another. Tah dah! Meet bad boy Bryan Ferro. His first book will debut in a couple of weeks. Kinda excited about it. Trying different things out with this one. We'll see how ppl react.


wow! Love it!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Holly, I saw that! LOVE LOVE LOVE!
> 
> Friends, my book is out three days early. I've decided to freaking GO FOR IT!
> 
> If you're of a mind to share this on Twitter or Facebook, it contains the buy links and the book trailer.
> 
> A second chance at love may be the sweetest way to end her sorrow. Forever Innocent, a new adult romance. http://conta.cc/18vFzj8
> 
> or
> 
> A young couple must learn to forgive each other to rediscover their love. Forever Innocent, a new adult romance. http://conta.cc/18vFzj8


tweeted and facebooked!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Ariadne and Texasgirl tweeted and or shared and sent both to Momma. Texasgirl - Momma posted the trailer on her website! If I missed anyone I'm sorry and I'll be checking back later. 

Also, funny story re: Popsicle girl Had something similar happen when I met Holly. She used to have a different profile pic on here. I was fangirling all over Sarra Cannon at a signing, (like ridiculously so) and she introduced me to her friend Holly. I was of course cordial because I'm very social and love people and then turned into a total moron when my brain finally put 2 and 2 together when I saw Holly's name tag. I hadn't published my first book yet, but I have extensive notes based on Holly's advice that she posts on here and I just had to author-fangirl on her thanking her so much for all her help! So yes, it can be weird when people have different photos up. I was on such a high after that I went and paid for my books and left - totally forgetting to go and see the other authors I wanted to see there.


----------



## CJArcher

ClarissaWild said:


> OMG I'm so happy  I just held my own book for the first time .
> 
> It's a proof and not perfect (have to fix the interior), but it looks perfect in terms of cover  Did it right in 1 go!
> 
> I'm so happy I just wanted to share it  This is NA after all:


I have cover envy! Love it.

Deanna - congrats on an awesome release!


----------



## 71089

CJArcher said:


> I have cover envy! Love it.
> 
> Deanna - congrats on an awesome release!


Thanks  Made it myself ^^


----------



## 41352

removed


----------



## 54706

Help a girl out?

A very big (maybe the biggest) romance book blogger Aestas Book Blog just decided to do a flash giveaway of my latest release, a romantic suspense novel titled DON'T MAKE ME BEAUTIFUL. For the next two hours, anyone who likes and comments on the post is entered to win the book.

It would be awesome if you could go over there and share that post to your Facebook page to get more entries. The benefit for your reader fans is beyond possibly winning the book. This blogger does a fantastic job of reviewing books for readers and getting a lot of reader interaction and she's very indie friendly too. Win-win-win-win!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=583364861730900&set=np.63271919.100003256180589&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_tag


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I got you!!! I posted it on my personal and author page as well as sent it over to Momma at  Momma Says Read!  What an awesome opportunity!


----------



## 54706

BellaRoccaforte said:


> I got you!!! I posted it on my personal and author page as well as sent it over to Momma at Momma Says Read! What an awesome opportunity!


Thank you!! Yeah, I was floored. I had no idea she was going to do this. She just tagged me. Good think I checked my FB today. I wasn't going to!


----------



## Cege Smith

Shared, Elle!


----------



## TexasGirl

Got it, Elle. Aestas is amazing!



ellecasey said:


> Help a girl out?
> 
> A very big (maybe the biggest) romance book blogger Aestas Book Blog just decided to do a flash giveaway of my latest release, a romantic suspense novel titled DON'T MAKE ME BEAUTIFUL. For the next two hours, anyone who likes and comments on the post is entered to win the book.
> 
> It would be awesome if you could go over there and share that post to your Facebook page to get more entries. The benefit for your reader fans is beyond possibly winning the book. This blogger does a fantastic job of reviewing books for readers and getting a lot of reader interaction and she's very indie friendly too. Win-win-win-win!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=583364861730900&set=np.63271919.100003256180589&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_tag


----------



## 71089

ellecasey said:


> Help a girl out?
> 
> A very big (maybe the biggest) romance book blogger Aestas Book Blog just decided to do a flash giveaway of my latest release, a romantic suspense novel titled DON'T MAKE ME BEAUTIFUL. For the next two hours, anyone who likes and comments on the post is entered to win the book.
> 
> It would be awesome if you could go over there and share that post to your Facebook page to get more entries. The benefit for your reader fans is beyond possibly winning the book. This blogger does a fantastic job of reviewing books for readers and getting a lot of reader interaction and she's very indie friendly too. Win-win-win-win!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=583364861730900&set=np.63271919.100003256180589&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_tag


Shared on my facebook fanpage


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

Shared on my FB fan page as well. Congrats, Elle!


----------



## TexasGirl

Thank you!

The response to Forever Innocent has been amazing. I'm on Cloud Nine!


----------



## AriadneW

I posted your book on Facebook too Deanna, and read it. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## TexasGirl

AriadneW said:


> I posted your book on Facebook too Deanna, and read it. I really enjoyed it.


Thank you, Ariadne! I saw every one of those Tweets that happened early on from KBoarders! I knew you by the sentences I posted here!!! You were instrumental in this book taking off. I've sold 3000 copies in 11 days. It's been amazing. Interestingly, iTunes is carrying its load now with close to 100 sales a day now. About 2200 have been Amazon, though. Even little Kobo sold 50! BN peaked early but has dropped fast.

I'm sitting here with this big ol' audience who has already bought my book. You peeps need to post some things for me to share! I'll try to go through the back posts and pick up things I might have missed during the release insanity.

<3!


----------



## JezStrider

Hi all!

I'm new to this thread since Lovely is my first NA Romance. My other books have been paranormal romance. I'll be following this thread to tweet and share on Facebook for others.

Here's the blurb:

Farrah Caine is the stereotypical, broke college student... on the surface. Her secrets lie buried and she'd like to keep them that way. Her family believes she ran away, but to her, leaving was the only way to move forward.

Gavyn Valmore shares a World History class with Farrah. To him, she's anything but normal. She's definitely his type. From the way she looks, anyway. He's never talked to her because getting involved with women is at the bottom of his list of priorities.

For two people not looking for love, they fall hard. Unfortunately, they both have secrets that could tear them apart. Sometimes love isn't enough.

Here's the link (My ASIN says PORN in it. That has to be good luck, right?).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FPORN8I

I also have it pinned to the top of my Facebook if anyone wants to share it from there! https://www.facebook.com/JezStrider

Thank you all. I don't have a huge following, but hopefully I can send some new likers your way.


----------



## Karen Kincy

TexasGirl said:


> Thank you, Ariadne! I saw every one of those Tweets that happened early on from KBoarders! I knew you by the sentences I posted here!!! You were instrumental in this book taking off. I've sold 3000 copies in 11 days. It's been amazing. Interestingly, iTunes is carrying its load now with close to 100 sales a day now. About 2200 have been Amazon, though. Even little Kobo sold 50! BN peaked early but has dropped fast.
> 
> I'm sitting here with this big ol' audience who has already bought my book. You peeps need to post some things for me to share! I'll try to go through the back posts and pick up things I might have missed during the release insanity.


Those numbers are amazing, Deanna! If you need more books to share, my dieselpunk book _Shadows of Asphodel_ is currently being stealthy and flying under the Amazon rankings. 

Karen


----------



## TexasGirl

KarenLK said:


> Those numbers are amazing, Deanna! If you need more books to share, my dieselpunk book _Shadows of Asphodel_ is currently being stealthy and flying under the Amazon rankings.
> 
> Karen


Karen, your cover is beautiful and the first page reads very smoothly. I'm not sure why it's not taking off. Do you think it's the blurb? I got a little hung up on those fragments at the beginning -- the 1913 and the war. If you're willing to try an experiment, move that part back and start with the girl.

Just an idea:
Ardis, an outlaw mercenary known for beheading rebels to keep the peace, is just trying to do her job when she encounters an unarmed gentleman bleeding to death on the battlefield.

I mean, I'd totally be hooked by that. You can tell me about the war and stuff and I'd be waiting patiently to see if you tel me more about the man. Which you do.

I am happy to post your book. I'll wait until lunch time, when people pay attention.


----------



## Karen Kincy

TexasGirl said:


> Karen, your cover is beautiful and the first page reads very smoothly. I'm not sure why it's not taking off. Do you think it's the blurb? I got a little hung up on those fragments at the beginning -- the 1913 and the war. If you're willing to try an experiment, move that part back and start with the girl.
> 
> Just an idea:
> Ardis, an outlaw mercenary known for beheading rebels to keep the peace, is just trying to do her job when she encounters an unarmed gentleman bleeding to death on the battlefield.
> 
> I mean, I'd totally be hooked by that. You can tell me about the war and stuff and I'd be waiting patiently to see if you tel me more about the man. Which you do.
> 
> I am happy to post your book. I'll wait until lunch time, when people pay attention.


Maybe? I'm not sure very many of my readers even know the book exists yet, despite my best efforts. It doesn't seem to be hitting any of Amazon's visibility algorithms. Sales have been surprisingly "meh" so far. Thanks for your feedback, and I will see what I can do!

Karen


----------



## M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson U.S. Vet

JezStrider said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new to this thread since Lovely is my first NA Romance. My other books have been paranormal romance. I'll be following this thread to tweet and share on Facebook for others.
> 
> Here's the blurb:
> 
> Farrah Caine is the stereotypical, broke college student... on the surface. Her secrets lie buried and she'd like to keep them that way. Her family believes she ran away, but to her, leaving was the only way to move forward.
> 
> Gavyn Valmore shares a World History class with Farrah. To him, she's anything but normal. She's definitely his type. From the way she looks, anyway. He's never talked to her because getting involved with women is at the bottom of his list of priorities.
> 
> For two people not looking for love, they fall hard. Unfortunately, they both have secrets that could tear them apart. Sometimes love isn't enough.
> 
> Here's the link (My ASIN says PORN in it. That has to be good luck, right?).
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FPORN8I
> 
> I also have it pinned to the top of my Facebook if anyone wants to share it from there! https://www.facebook.com/JezStrider
> 
> Thank you all. I don't have a huge following, but hopefully I can send some new likers your way.


LOL. That is funny.


----------



## JezStrider

M.W.W. Michael Wilkerson said:


> LOL. That is funny.


Yeah, when I sent out my newsletter, I was like... "Now this link looks suspicious, but really, it's the code Amazon assigned!" LOL.


----------



## Karen Kincy

TexasGirl said:


> Karen, your cover is beautiful and the first page reads very smoothly. I'm not sure why it's not taking off. Do you think it's the blurb? I got a little hung up on those fragments at the beginning -- the 1913 and the war. If you're willing to try an experiment, move that part back and start with the girl.


Just wanted to thank you again, Deanna, for helping me with my blurb! 

If anybody new to this thread would like to share my NA dieselpunk romance, Shadows of Asphodel, here's the latest and greatest blurb.

***
*When Ardis discovers a man bleeding to death on the battlefield, she knows she has to walk away.*

1913. In her work as a mercenary for Austria-Hungary, Ardis has killed many men without hesitation. One more man shouldn't matter, even if he manages to be a charming bastard while he stands dying in the snow.

But when he raises the dead to fight for him, she realizes she must save his life.

If a necromancer like Wendel dies, he will return as a monster--or so the rumors say. Ardis decides to play it safe and rescues him. What she doesn't expect is Wendel falling to one knee and swearing fealty. Ardis never asked for the undying loyalty of a necromancer, but it's too late now.

Ardis and Wendel forge an uneasy alliance underscored with sexual tension. Together, they confront rebels, assassins, and a conspiracy involving a military secret: robotically-enhanced soldiers for a world on the brink of war. But as Ardis starts to fall for Wendel, she realizes the scars from his past run more deeply than she ever imagined. Can Ardis stop Wendel before his thirst for revenge destroys him and everyone else around him?
***

I'm going to go through this thread and see if there's anything I should be tweeting about.

Karen


----------



## LG Castillo

Hey everyone!
I have a bookbub promo on Saturday. eep! I've lowered my price since Monday hoping to stir up some momentum before the ad release.

I would love it if you can help by posting the sale on facebook and twitter. Below is a banner that Kelly helped to create. (I plugged in the reader quotes.). Thanks Kelly!










Facebook: Lash by L.G. Castillo is on super sale for only 99 CENTS! Spread the word. Share and like this post please.
US Amazon - http://amzn.to/14QPjp9
UK Amazon - http://amzn.to/17XzbRf
Barnes and Noble - http://bit.ly/11083kh
iTunes - http://bit.ly/17zFERE

Twitter: Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 99 cents! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/14QPjp9 #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel
Twitter: UK peeps! Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 49 pence! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/17XzbRf #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel


----------



## CJArcher

Posted it on FB, Linda.


----------



## 71089

Linda Castillo said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a bookbub promo on Saturday. eep! I've lowered my price since Monday hoping to stir up some momentum before the ad release.
> 
> I would love it if you can help by posting the sale on facebook and twitter. Below is a banner that Kelly helped to create. (I plugged in the reader quotes.). Thanks Kelly!
> 
> Facebook: Lash by L.G. Castillo is on super sale for only 99 CENTS! Spread the word. Share and like this post please.
> US Amazon - http://amzn.to/14QPjp9
> UK Amazon - http://amzn.to/17XzbRf
> Barnes and Noble - http://bit.ly/11083kh
> iTunes - http://bit.ly/17zFERE
> 
> Twitter: Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 99 cents! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/14QPjp9 #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel
> Twitter: UK peeps! Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 49 pence! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/17XzbRf #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel


Tweeted it


----------



## LG Castillo

Thanks CJ, Clarissa, and Brenna!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Am planning on an early dec release for my NA thriller, Violet is Blue.

I want to do a cover reveal in November.  How many of you did a cover reveal? Was it successful of gaining some excitement? Did you use a book blog tour company?


----------



## cvwriter

Linda Castillo said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a bookbub promo on Saturday. eep! I've lowered my price since Monday hoping to stir up some momentum before the ad release.
> 
> I would love it if you can help by posting the sale on facebook and twitter. Below is a banner that Kelly helped to create. (I plugged in the reader quotes.). Thanks Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LogO
> 
> Facebook: Lash by L.G. Castillo is on super sale for only 99 CENTS! Spread the word. Share and like this post please.
> US Amazon - http://amzn.to/14QPjp9
> UK Amazon - http://amzn.to/17XzbRf
> Barnes and Noble - http://bit.ly/11083kh
> iTunes - http://bit.ly/17zFERE
> 
> Twitter: Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 99 cents! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/14QPjp9 #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel
> Twitter: UK peeps! Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 49 pence! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/17XzbRf #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel


tweeted. I noticed your sale earlier in the week and pre-tweeted.


----------



## LG Castillo

cvwriter said:


> tweeted. I noticed your sale earlier in the week and pre-tweeted.


Thanks!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I tweeted the sale for you Linda!! Hope it sells a million.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Nice to see this thread come back to life!

Tweeted for you Linda.


----------



## TexasGirl

Linda -- Facebook'd and Tweeted


Vivi-Ana -- when I did a cover reveal, I used Xpresso Book Tours -- she can book those fairly short notice. You can also do a GoodReads event and invite people to it.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

TexasGirl said:


> Linda -- Facebook'd and Tweeted
> 
> Vivi-Ana -- when I did a cover reveal, I used Xpresso Book Tours -- she can book those fairly short notice. You can also do a GoodReads event and invite people to it.


Thanks Deanna, am going to look into them.


----------



## LG Castillo

Thanks Vivi, Raquel, and Deanna!


----------



## LG Castillo

TexasGirl said:


> Linda -- Facebook'd and Tweeted
> 
> Vivi-Ana -- when I did a cover reveal, I used Xpresso Book Tours -- she can book those fairly short notice. You can also do a GoodReads event and invite people to it.


I second Xpresso Book Tours. Giselle is awesome!


----------



## TexasGirl

Brenna said:


> So how far in advance of release do you suggest doing a cover reveal?


This really depends on where you are in your journey. If you have a lot of books out, and a big audience, you can start the process of marketing it to the fans early -- months if you want. They aren't going to forget you.

But if you're still building, I'd keep your promo fairly close together so you aren't forgotten. Four to eight weeks.


----------



## olefish

Linda Castillo said:


> Hey everyone!
> I have a bookbub promo on Saturday. eep! I've lowered my price since Monday hoping to stir up some momentum before the ad release.
> 
> I would love it if you can help by posting the sale on facebook and twitter. Below is a banner that Kelly helped to create. (I plugged in the reader quotes.). Thanks Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook: Lash by L.G. Castillo is on super sale for only 99 CENTS! Spread the word. Share and like this post please.
> US Amazon - http://amzn.to/14QPjp9
> UK Amazon - http://amzn.to/17XzbRf
> Barnes and Noble - http://bit.ly/11083kh
> iTunes - http://bit.ly/17zFERE
> 
> Twitter: Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 99 cents! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/14QPjp9 #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel
> Twitter: UK peeps! Lash by @L_G_Castillo is only 49 pence! Get your copy today! http://amzn.to/17XzbRf #kindle #paranormalromance #fallenangel


Tweeted about it!


----------



## elsaday

Hi everyone!

I'm a new NA author, but I am still in the process of writing my first book. I don't have much of a following or anything yet, but I'm looking forward to participating in this thread.

My Web site is www.elsaday.com

Hopefully you'll see more from me soon!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Love your cover Elsa.


----------



## elsaday

Vivi_Anna said:


> Love your cover Elsa.


Thanks!


----------



## Haleigh Lovell

My NA title was just released last month so I'm a newbie on this block. Just wanted to say hi to everyone on this thread.  Also if anyone's interested, I'd love to sponsor a giveaway for an ebook copy of my newest release Vivian's List in a contest for your FB fan base ... just hoping to get the word out. Marketing a new title is SO overwhelming and I'm running out of ideas, lol. I'm open to other cross promo, too ... just PM me and let me know.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Haleigh Lovell said:


> My NA title was just released last month so I'm a newbie on this block. Just wanted to say hi to everyone on this thread.  Also if anyone's interested, I'd love to sponsor a giveaway for an ebook copy of my newest release Vivian's List in a contest for your FB fan base ... just hoping to get the word out. Marketing a new title is SO overwhelming and I'm running out of ideas, lol. I'm open to other cross promo, too ... just PM me and let me know.


I was invited to join this giveaway. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1bD2fmeMCZHPfRP3yv-ARhdpICzHdBamn1CpJXrcDvA8/viewform

If you're looking to offer your book out, I'm sure she'd be happy for you to join in.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

TK, facebooked and tweeted!


----------



## laceysilks

Tweeted for you TK, now onto FB 
Good Luck with the release!


----------



## olefish

tweeted for you TK.  

Congrats on your release.


----------



## CJArcher

Facebooked it for you, TK.

So Google Play is worth being on? I haven't put my books up there yet, but have been thinking about it lately. Would love to hear your experience.


----------



## 48306

I FB'd it for you, TK!

Hi all, yay, I'm finally able to join in this wonderful NA thread with my latest release! DESTINY is the 3rd book in my BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS series and is being touted as definitely New Adult. *g* I hope some of you will share its release while readers can still get a signed eBook copy and at the sale price! Also, book one in the series BRIGHTEST KIND OF DARKNESS is currently FREE! 

http://amzn.com/B00FVGCXKI

Thank you for any an all tweets and/or FBs. I'm happy to share for others. 

P.T.


----------



## 71089

tkkenyon said:


> Any and all help appreciated! Thank you, my fellow, wonderful KBers!
> 
> TK aka BB
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> NEW DEVILHOUSE RELEASE TODAY!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Into-Desert-Romance-Episode-Devilhouse-ebook/dp/B00G5LFFQW/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to above image at higher resolution:
> http://malachitepublishing.blogspot.com/2013/10/blog-post.html
> 
> Rae's secrets might kill her.
> 
> When Rae Stone's dirty secrets are all revealed to her family and Wulf has told her that he is leaving the country, she takes off, desperate to be alone to figure out what to do. Her cousin Jim Bob, who caught Rae in The Devilhouse, has worse plans for her, and it will take all Wulf's resources to save her because he cannot bear to lose her.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Tweeted for you


----------



## jvin248

tkkenyon said:


> ......... In my experience, HECK YES!
> I'm planning to write a detailed thread, but right now, I'm selling 3x to 5x as many books on Google per day vs. Amazon. Smaller pond, many fewer fish. ...


Are any genre percentages on Google larger or smaller than typical ranks found at Amazon? 
Like "New Adult/Romance is tiny while Dystopian Dinosaurs is big"?


----------



## Cege Smith

Who is everyone using for book tours for new releases these days?

I've worked with Giselle at Xpresso to do a book blast for my last two launches, and really enjoyed working with her. I recall Holly mentioning at one point that she wouldn't use the same tour company more than once because you're likely hitting the same bloggers over and over again. (My first one had 92 blog hosts sign-up, and my second one had 69.) I wanted to see if anyone would recommend any other companies to take a look at?


----------



## Lisa Grace

Okay, I guess I'm looking for advice. I've gone with a new cover for _The 15th Star_ and have a big promo running November 11th which will be the debut for the paperback too. This time around I'm stressing the fact that it's new adult (after all my main character Keiko, who is an intern at the Smithsonian working on her master's degree, fights falling in love, and does end up married by the end of the book).

I do have a following in Christian circles and I am getting some blow back in that they think the words "New Adult" equals porn, plus they hate the fact that I'm stressing the romance aspect of the book, as the main plot is the history- mystery.

The fact is-while I love my old cover, I think I'm not attracting the majority of readers who would enjoy the book. The romance is a major sub plot. Now that the editing issues have been cleared up, it's consistently getting five star reviews.

Am I right to try something new? I honestly can't hurt sales at this point.

Here is the new cover that better reflects the romance:


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Hey all,

Me and 5 other authors have come together and put out a YA/NA boxed set called Supernatural Six, out now for only 99 Cents. Any tweets, shares on FB, would be marvelous and muchly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Six-book-teen-boxed-ebook/dp/B00GA9IQJW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383497573&sr=8-2&keywords=supernatural+six

Duality by Elle Casey (New York Times Bestselling Author) - Malcolm's had a problem for as long as he can remember. No matter where he goes or what he does, he leaves misery in his wake. But then Rae shows up in his life, and everything changes. Darkness cleaves to light. Anger yields to joy. The question is whether she'll be his salvation or his destruction.

Three Wishes by Juli Alexander - Not every seventeen-year-old girl works part time granting wishes, but when you're a genie, you have obligations. Jen finally gets a shot as a drummer in her brother's band. Just when it's looking good for her, Leo Fuller shows up, and this bad boy genie' s after more than just her drummer gig.

Atlantis Riptide by Allie Burton - Teen runaway Pearl craves anonymity, but when she saves a toddler from drowning she draws attention to her special water skills. Unknown to her, a war rages under the ocean and each side wants to use her powers for their cause. Pearl must choose her own destiny--ignore the churning seas or swim into battle.

Lash by L.G. Castillo - Banished angel Lash seeks to redeem himself by protecting Naomi, a woman who has lost her faith. But when danger threatens -- and his passion for her swells -- will he choose his cherished home or his heart?

The Emerald Talisman by Brenda Pandos - Julia Parker would trade her ability to feel others emotions in a heartbeat, especially half the boys in school. When a vampire hunter rescues her before she's devoured by a bloodthirsty stalker, Julia discovers no one is safe. Unsure how to help, she seeks the advice of a psychic, only to find out she alone is the key to stopping the madness, problem is it'll require her rescuer's life.

Static by Tawny Stokes - Salem, a teenage groupie for the punk band Malice, gets more than she bargained for after a night of partying with the band--a headache, a stomachache and a sickness that's turning her into something inhuman. Only Trevor, the roadie, can help her navigate her new world of danger, darkness, and love.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Thanks TK!!!  You are awesome


----------



## Wansit

If you're looking for another 

Nadia Simoneko is giving away Bks 1&2 in her NA series for FREE through the 5th of Nov. I haven't read it, just thought it was an amazing thing to do. Currently #3 Free in the Kindle Store.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GALGRJG


----------



## TexasGirl

That book, while having a cover closer to the new adult market, probably isn't going to hit the NA sale buttons for a couple reasons

1. It's an old book. NA readers like new and shiny
2. The "history mystery" on the cover makes it sound like a complex read. NA readers want easy and love-drenched.
3. The blurb is still literary/historical with no emphasis on romance

You've written a book with new adult aged characters, but not a new adult book in the way that sells like crazy.

Cover is a huge change from what it was. I can see why there would be blow back from readers who wanted a more serious book and now see kissing.

Just adding "new adult" to a title and category has very little impact on sales. But no harm trying. Any promo is going to show some good activity, but I don't see a runaway hit with this discord between cover/blurb.



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Okay, I guess I'm looking for advice. I've gone with a new cover for _The 15th Star_ and have a big promo running November 11th which will be the debut for the paperback too. This time around I'm stressing the fact that it's new adult (after all my main character Keiko, who is an intern at the Smithsonian working on her master's degree, fights falling in love, and does end up married by the end of the book).
> 
> I do have a following in Christian circles and I am getting some blow back in that they think the words "New Adult" equals porn, plus they hate the fact that I'm stressing the romance aspect of the book, as the main plot is the history- mystery.
> 
> The fact is-while I love my old cover, I think I'm not attracting the majority of readers who would enjoy the book. The romance is a major sub plot. Now that the editing issues have been cleared up, it's consistently getting five star reviews.
> 
> Am I right to try something new? I honestly can't hurt sales at this point.
> 
> Here is the new cover that better reflects the romance:


----------



## 56139

cegesmith said:


> Who is everyone using for book tours for new releases these days?
> 
> I've worked with Giselle at Xpresso to do a book blast for my last two launches, and really enjoyed working with her. I recall Holly mentioning at one point that she wouldn't use the same tour company more than once because you're likely hitting the same bloggers over and over again. (My first one had 92 blog hosts sign-up, and my second one had 69.) I wanted to see if anyone would recommend any other companies to take a look at?


I use Giselle for everything "big" - I have tried a few others to get more blogs, and I have picked up some major ones with the last release using someone else in ADDITION to Xpresso, but Giselle is my go-to for pretty much everything. I know who I'm getting, yes. And that counts for a lot.

How many people sign up depends on whether or not bloggers are interested in your book. Some books, like my last NA, that tour pretty much filled up on day one. My SF does not work that way.  Cover reveals are a crap-shoot. I had 130 bloggers sign up for the Panic reveal, and only about 70 for the Losing Francesca one. Still, if you look at all the tour hosts, not everyone gives you unlimited sign-ups for cover reveals and blitzes. Most of them give you ten blogs or fifteen - depending on what you pay for.

Once a big blog picks you up and likes your books, they tend to pick you up again. But those big ones are not easily attracted to new books by new authors. It takes a LOT of visibility to grab their attention. I had several big bloggers this time around message me on FB saying "I'm seeing you everywhere, just read the books and would like to feature you." They "saw" me on a friends blog, or FB page, and that friend liked the series. This is how the NA world works at the moment. It's pretty much word of mouth and all the mouths are signed-up at Xpresso Tours. But just because they receive the emails from Giselle, that doesn't mean they want to promo your book.

So tours can get you out there, and if you're lucky the bigger blogs will pick you up and like your book, but it might take a while of constant promotion. Like Giselle has never featured my books on her new release posts on her book blog (not the tour blog, the _book _blog - which is huge) and I've been using her all year. But this time she included Panic on her book blog. It took a long time, a lot of her friends reading the books and leaving reviews, and personal recommendations before she decided she'd put me on the book blog.

Also - not all the blogs signed up with each host like to read the same thing. So for instance, you DO NOT want to attract the wrong Big Blog to your book. It sucks to get a two star from a huge blog that hates NA and really like paranormal romance. Because chances are, all the other Big Blogs pay attention to that person's recommendations and it leaves an impression.

I've said it before and I'll say it again - you can't pick and choose who reads your book AFTER you release it. You have no control over Goodreads and that. But you sure as hell CAN control who reads it before it's released. It's more important to choose bloggers who will LIKE your book and leave a fair review than it is to get 50 blogs to sign up for your review tour.

EDIT TO ADD: Also, the second tour I bought for Panic from a company that was not Xpresso, I had a lot of bloggers on that tour who only wanted to do a promo (Xpresso's tour was review only) So that extra promo tour, where the bloggers didn't have to do a review, got me a lot of new blogs and a handful of Big Blogs. I even got an invitation to two author events (Cleveland, which I was dying to go to but was rejected when they had sign-ups, and a new one not even advertised yet in Seattle.) And both of these things came from the review/promo tour with this other host.

But it was not a well-organized tour at all. Most of it was very unexceptional, and some of the blogs were so new they had like five followers. But it was well worth it, reasons cited above.


----------



## Lisa Grace

TexasGirl said:


> That book, while having a cover closer to the new adult market, probably isn't going to hit the NA sale buttons for a couple reasons
> 
> 1. It's an old book. NA readers like new and shiny
> 2. The "history mystery" on the cover makes it sound like a complex read. NA readers want easy and love-drenched.
> 3. The blurb is still literary/historical with no emphasis on romance
> 
> You've written a book with new adult aged characters, but not a new adult book in the way that sells like crazy.
> 
> Cover is a huge change from what it was. I can see why there would be blow back from readers who wanted a more serious book and now see kissing.
> 
> Just adding "new adult" to a title and category has very little impact on sales. But no harm trying. Any promo is going to show some good activity, but I don't see a runaway hit with this discord between cover/blurb.


Thank you.  I'll work on the blurb. 
It will be new as a paperback, so I plan to do a big giveaway on Goodreads and supply several paperback copies for review purposes. Mainly to kickoff excitement for the new second book in the series.
It fits a niche for those who like _National Treasure_ style adventures with romance. So I agree it won't make it to the top, but with the great reviews it's getting, I do believe there is a bigger audience for it, if I can just get it in front of them.


----------



## TexasGirl

All true! Good luck with it!



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Thank you.  I'll work on the blurb.
> It will be new as a paperback, so I plan to do a big giveaway on Goodreads and supply several paperback copies for review purposes. Mainly to kickoff excitement for the new second book in the series.
> It fits a niche for those who like _National Treasure_ style adventures with romance. So I agree it won't make it to the top, but with the great reviews it's getting, I do believe there is a bigger audience for it, if I can just get it in front of them.


----------



## Cege Smith

Thanks for the insightful reply, Julie. You validated a lot of what I already and suspected, and gave me some good things to think about.  

Totally agree on the cover reveals- I used Grapevine Tours for a cover reveal on my upcoming release a few weeks ago. Knowing that it probably wasn't going to do much other than start getting a blip of visibility, I was still pleased to pick up about 100 new FB followers and get about 40 people to add it to their TBR lists on GR through the giveaway. That was well worth the $25 I spent for it, and I felt it was well-organized.


----------



## CJArcher

Wansit said:


> If you're looking for another
> 
> Nadia Simoneko is giving away Bks 1&2 in her NA series for FREE through the 5th of Nov. I haven't read it, just thought it was an amazing thing to do. Currently #3 Free in the Kindle Store.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GALGRJG


Posted this to my FB page.


----------



## elsaday

Vivi_Anna said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Me and 5 other authors have come together and put out a YA/NA boxed set called Supernatural Six, out now for only 99 Cents. Any tweets, shares on FB, would be marvelous and muchly appreciated.


Tweeted etc..


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Vivi_Anna said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Me and 5 other authors have come together and put out a YA/NA boxed set called Supernatural Six, out now for only 99 Cents. Any tweets, shares on FB, would be marvelous and muchly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Six-book-teen-boxed-ebook/dp/B00GA9IQJW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383497573&sr=8-2&keywords=supernatural+six
> 
> Duality by Elle Casey (New York Times Bestselling Author) - Malcolm's had a problem for as long as he can remember. No matter where he goes or what he does, he leaves misery in his wake. But then Rae shows up in his life, and everything changes. Darkness cleaves to light. Anger yields to joy. The question is whether she'll be his salvation or his destruction.
> 
> Three Wishes by Juli Alexander - Not every seventeen-year-old girl works part time granting wishes, but when you're a genie, you have obligations. Jen finally gets a shot as a drummer in her brother's band. Just when it's looking good for her, Leo Fuller shows up, and this bad boy genie' s after more than just her drummer gig.
> 
> Atlantis Riptide by Allie Burton - Teen runaway Pearl craves anonymity, but when she saves a toddler from drowning she draws attention to her special water skills. Unknown to her, a war rages under the ocean and each side wants to use her powers for their cause. Pearl must choose her own destiny--ignore the churning seas or swim into battle.
> 
> Lash by L.G. Castillo - Banished angel Lash seeks to redeem himself by protecting Naomi, a woman who has lost her faith. But when danger threatens -- and his passion for her swells -- will he choose his cherished home or his heart?
> 
> The Emerald Talisman by Brenda Pandos - Julia Parker would trade her ability to feel others emotions in a heartbeat, especially half the boys in school. When a vampire hunter rescues her before she's devoured by a bloodthirsty stalker, Julia discovers no one is safe. Unsure how to help, she seeks the advice of a psychic, only to find out she alone is the key to stopping the madness, problem is it'll require her rescuer's life.
> 
> Static by Tawny Stokes - Salem, a teenage groupie for the punk band Malice, gets more than she bargained for after a night of partying with the band--a headache, a stomachache and a sickness that's turning her into something inhuman. Only Trevor, the roadie, can help her navigate her new world of danger, darkness, and love.


Tweeted, Facebooked, and bought! Bargain!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Fantastic ladies.

Thanks so much for the tweets and shares.  You are lovely.


----------



## elsaday

Brenna said:


> It's cover reveal day and I'm so excited to be sharing here! Tweet or FB shares would be awesome if you can spare the time! Thanks
> 
> Tweet/FB: Cover Reveal for AT ANY PRICE, a New Adult Contemporary Romance by Brenna Aubrey available Dec. 9 http://brennaaubrey.net/books/at-any-price/
> 
> And here is the cover/blurb...


Love geek girls!


----------



## valeriec80

Oh, _wow_, Brenna, that sounds freaking awesome. Want!!


----------



## 71089

Brenna said:


> It's cover reveal day and I'm so excited to be sharing here! Tweet or FB shares would be awesome if you can spare the time! Thanks
> 
> Tweet/FB: Cover Reveal for AT ANY PRICE, a New Adult Contemporary Romance by Brenna Aubrey available Dec. 9 http://brennaaubrey.net/books/at-any-price/
> 
> And here is the cover/blurb...


Awesome!

I tweeted it


----------



## CJArcher

I've got a new release today and would love some tweets and FB likes and shares.

FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/726654200696490
Tweet: New Adult romance TORN by C.J. Scott now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG2DN4Q #kindle #nalit

Thanks all!



*Bitter. *

When star college footballer Ryder Cavanagh comes back to his hometown of Winter, he's supposed to be injured, but there's no sign of a torn ligament. He doesn't even limp. What he does have is a bad attitude that pushes everyone away, including his childhood friend, Jane Merriweather.

*Seductive. *

Jane has only ever wanted one thing - to lose her virginity to Ryder. Now he's back and she has a chance. But he's changed. He's not a nice guy anymore. He's cruel and angry, yet still as sexy as sin.

*Mysterious. *

Why has Ryder been sent home to torment Jane? And why can't she walk away from him forever?


----------



## 71089

CJArcher said:


> I've got a new release today and would love some tweets and FB likes and shares.
> 
> FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/726654200696490
> Tweet: New Adult romance TORN by C.J. Scott now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG2DN4Q #kindle #nalit
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitter. *
> 
> When star college footballer Ryder Cavanagh comes back to his hometown of Winter, he's supposed to be injured, but there's no sign of a torn ligament. He doesn't even limp. What he does have is a bad attitude that pushes everyone away, including his childhood friend, Jane Merriweather.
> 
> *Seductive. *
> 
> Jane has only ever wanted one thing - to lose her virginity to Ryder. Now he's back and she has a chance. But he's changed. He's not a nice guy anymore. He's cruel and angry, yet still as sexy as sin.
> 
> *Mysterious. *
> 
> Why has Ryder been sent home to torment Jane? And why can't she walk away from him forever?


Tweeted it


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks Clarissa.


----------



## CarrieElks

Vivi_Anna said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Me and 5 other authors have come together and put out a YA/NA boxed set called Supernatural Six, out now for only 99 Cents. Any tweets, shares on FB, would be marvelous and muchly appreciated.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Supernatural-Six-book-teen-boxed-ebook/dp/B00GA9IQJW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1383497573&sr=8-2&keywords=supernatural+six
> 
> Duality by Elle Casey (New York Times Bestselling Author) - Malcolm's had a problem for as long as he can remember. No matter where he goes or what he does, he leaves misery in his wake. But then Rae shows up in his life, and everything changes. Darkness cleaves to light. Anger yields to joy. The question is whether she'll be his salvation or his destruction.
> 
> Three Wishes by Juli Alexander - Not every seventeen-year-old girl works part time granting wishes, but when you're a genie, you have obligations. Jen finally gets a shot as a drummer in her brother's band. Just when it's looking good for her, Leo Fuller shows up, and this bad boy genie' s after more than just her drummer gig.
> 
> Atlantis Riptide by Allie Burton - Teen runaway Pearl craves anonymity, but when she saves a toddler from drowning she draws attention to her special water skills. Unknown to her, a war rages under the ocean and each side wants to use her powers for their cause. Pearl must choose her own destiny--ignore the churning seas or swim into battle.
> 
> Lash by L.G. Castillo - Banished angel Lash seeks to redeem himself by protecting Naomi, a woman who has lost her faith. But when danger threatens -- and his passion for her swells -- will he choose his cherished home or his heart?
> 
> The Emerald Talisman by Brenda Pandos - Julia Parker would trade her ability to feel others emotions in a heartbeat, especially half the boys in school. When a vampire hunter rescues her before she's devoured by a bloodthirsty stalker, Julia discovers no one is safe. Unsure how to help, she seeks the advice of a psychic, only to find out she alone is the key to stopping the madness, problem is it'll require her rescuer's life.
> 
> Static by Tawny Stokes - Salem, a teenage groupie for the punk band Malice, gets more than she bargained for after a night of partying with the band--a headache, a stomachache and a sickness that's turning her into something inhuman. Only Trevor, the roadie, can help her navigate her new world of danger, darkness, and love.


A bit late to the party, but tweeted


----------



## CarrieElks

Brenna said:


> It's cover reveal day and I'm so excited to be sharing here! Tweet or FB shares would be awesome if you can spare the time! Thanks
> 
> Tweet/FB: Cover Reveal for AT ANY PRICE, a New Adult Contemporary Romance by Brenna Aubrey available Dec. 9 http://brennaaubrey.net/books/at-any-price/
> 
> And here is the cover/blurb...


Gorgeous cover, I tweeted.


----------



## CarrieElks

CJArcher said:


> I've got a new release today and would love some tweets and FB likes and shares.
> 
> FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/726654200696490
> Tweet: New Adult romance TORN by C.J. Scott now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG2DN4Q #kindle #nalit
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> 
> 
> *Bitter. *
> 
> When star college footballer Ryder Cavanagh comes back to his hometown of Winter, he's supposed to be injured, but there's no sign of a torn ligament. He doesn't even limp. What he does have is a bad attitude that pushes everyone away, including his childhood friend, Jane Merriweather.
> 
> *Seductive. *
> 
> Jane has only ever wanted one thing - to lose her virginity to Ryder. Now he's back and she has a chance. But he's changed. He's not a nice guy anymore. He's cruel and angry, yet still as sexy as sin.
> 
> *Mysterious. *
> 
> Why has Ryder been sent home to torment Jane? And why can't she walk away from him forever?


Congratulations on the new release. I tweeted it &#128156;


----------



## TexasGirl

You people are writing amazing-sounding NAs.

I tell you what, rather than Tweeting or FBing, which according to my affiliate accounts isn't doing jack, I'll gather up your books and put them in my next newsletter later this week. THAT sells books way better, and my next book isn't due out until January. I'm sending biweekly teasers right now.

I think both those books will do well.


----------



## TexasGirl

Brenna said:


> Deanna, the newsletter idea is awesome. But my book isn't out until Dec. 9th unless you want to put my links in your newsletter, which would be awesome, or just wait til the book comes out. I think that's a wonderful gesture on your part!! Thanks so much for offering to do it!


Hee hee, I would probably have caught that when I tried to find it. My newsletters are scheduled for Nov 7, 21, Dec. 1 and Dec. 16, so we'll catch you in a later one.


----------



## olefish

CJArcher said:


> I've got a new release today and would love some tweets and FB likes and shares.
> 
> FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/726654200696490
> Tweet: New Adult romance TORN by C.J. Scott now available http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GG2DN4Q #kindle #nalit
> 
> Thanks all!


tweeted.


----------



## CJArcher

A big thank you to everyone for the tweets. Deanna, a special thanks for the putting it in your newsletter. That's very kind of you. This thread is wonderful, and just a reminder as to why I love coming to Kboards in general. Everyone's got each other's backs. Smooches.


----------



## TexasGirl

CJArcher said:


> A big thank you to everyone for the tweets. Deanna, a special thanks for the putting it in your newsletter. That's very kind of you. This thread is wonderful, and just a reminder as to why I love coming to Kboards in general. Everyone's got each other's backs. Smooches.


Hey, people clicked through to YOUR book as much as they clicked on MINE! Your man chest is just too pretty. 

TK, since I just sent out a newsletter, I'll go ahead and Tweet/FB yours. I swear though that FB is punishing status updates that have links in them as they are never seen as well. One trick I've done is to put the link in the first comment -- you've probably seen other FB users doing that lately. More people see the post if FB thinks the post is original content and not just a link away.


----------



## TexasGirl

tkkenyon said:


> I've got a new one _(the last freaking one!)_ coming out Nov. 22nd. May I PM you to get in your newsletter in 2 weeks?
> 
> Thanks,
> TK aka BB
> 
> Yes, indeed.


----------



## CJArcher

TexasGirl said:


> Hey, people clicked through to YOUR book as much as they clicked on MINE! Your man chest is just too pretty.


So cool! Thank you for including me 

TK - I've posted your new book to my alter ego's FB page. Good luck!


----------



## Daizie

tkkenyon said:


> Just bumping onto the new page so people see this. Thanks,


I shared on FB and Twitter. I sent TK an FR on Facebook too, under Karyn.


----------



## CJArcher

RUIN is on sale for 99c and I'd love some help spreading the word.



Here's the FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/731034160258494


----------



## JezStrider

Shared C.J.

Good luck with the sale!


----------



## laceysilks

Brenna, your blitz with x-presso is the same week as mine 

Tweeted for you and shared.


----------



## CJArcher

Thanks for the tweets and shares, everyone!


----------



## 71089

CJArcher said:


> RUIN is on sale for 99c and I'd love some help spreading the word.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/731034160258494


Shared on my fb


----------



## 71089

Brenna said:


> Thanks for the tweet and share, Lacey!
> 
> I think our releases are very close to one another. We should figure out a way to team up and cross promo! Let me know if that interests you. My email is BrennaAubrey at gmail


I tweeted yours


----------



## CarrieElks

Brenna said:


> Sharing my pretty teaser graphic here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun, huh?
> 
> Also I'm wondering if you'd be so good as to tweet and/or facebook about my Goodreads giveaway.
> 
> Sample Tweet: Enter to win a #Goodreads #givewaway for AT ANY PRICE by @BrennaAubrey #newadult (Dec. 9th) https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/enter_choose_address/70644-at-any-price
> 
> Thank you sooo much!


Gorgeous picture. I tweeted


----------



## CarrieElks

CJArcher said:


> RUIN is on sale for 99c and I'd love some help spreading the word.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the FB post: https://www.facebook.com/CJScottAuthorPage/posts/731034160258494


I'm a bit late to the party on this one, but I've shared on my facebook


----------



## CarrieElks

Today is the official release day for my book, Halfway Hidden (though it went live yesterday on Amazon.) It may be a little dirtier than NA - more romance / erotic romance, but if you can spare a tweet, I'd be really grateful.

Sample tweet: New Release - Halfway Hidden by @carrieelks. When fear mixes with desire, who can you trust? http://amzn.com/B00GMS3J2K

Thank you


----------



## olefish

CarrieElks said:


> Today is the official release day for my book, Halfway Hidden (though it went live yesterday on Amazon.) It may be a little dirtier than NA - more romance / erotic romance, but if you can spare a tweet, I'd be really grateful.
> 
> Sample tweet: New Release - Halfway Hidden by @carrieelks. When fear mixes with desire, who can you trust? http://amzn.com/B00GMS3J2K
> 
> Thank you


tweeted


----------



## Raquel Lyon

CarrieElks said:


> Today is the official release day for my book, Halfway Hidden (though it went live yesterday on Amazon.) It may be a little dirtier than NA - more romance / erotic romance, but if you can spare a tweet, I'd be really grateful.
> 
> Sample tweet: New Release - Halfway Hidden by @carrieelks. When fear mixes with desire, who can you trust? http://amzn.com/B00GMS3J2K
> 
> Thank you


Tweeted and facebooked.


----------



## CarrieElks

tkkenyon said:


> Tweeted! Good luck!
> 
> Tk aka BB


Thank you so much


----------



## CarrieElks

Brenna said:


> Hey all! Hope you are doing well
> 
> I wanted to post my Teaser #2 and was wondering, if you have time, if you can do a few easy things for me.
> 
> Here's the teaser: "Mia's Dilemma" (Book releases on Dec. 9)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Okay now for the easy stuff, if you don't mind!
> 
> You can:
> 
> Go to goodreads and click "like" on my teaser review so it bumps up to the top of the reviews? Feel free to comment there, too, if you'd like
> 
> Link here: https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/750074830
> 
> Tweet about a 5-book, 5-author giveaway. Here's the tweet you can use or modify:
> 
> Tweet: Awesome #newadult holiday #giveaway: Win 5 upcoming December releases! Enter to win: http://www.rafflecopter.com/rafl/display/1acd163/
> 
> Share my teaser photo on Facebook.
> Here's the link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=544410165650756&set=a.328302807261494.77734.100002453313451&type=1&theater
> 
> Any one of these would be awesome. All 3 would be amazing!!! Thanks girlfriends!
> 
> Have a great day!


Done, done and done! Love the teaser photo


----------



## laceysilks

Got you Carrie and Brenna


----------



## CarrieElks

Brenna said:


> Tweeted!


Thanks, Brenna


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks, Raquel and Lacey


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## CarrieElks

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just released the first in my New Adult Serial called Blissful
> It could use some lovin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a tweet: * Sweet and sexy, Blissful volume 1 will melt your heart! -- #NA #romance #book http://smarturl.it/blissful1 #mustread
> 
> Tweeted and Facebooked
> 
> *Here's a Facebook post:* New #NA #Romance serial called Blissful -- 'Lost in Misery, love is our salvation' -- Review: "I fell in love with this book instantly ... I really can not wait to read part 2!!!" -- #NA #romance #book http://smarturl.it/blissful1
> 
> B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blissful-volume-1-clarissa-wild/1117453386?ean=2940149037766
> Kobo link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blissful-vol-1-bbw-erotic-romance
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## olefish

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just released the first in my New Adult Serial called Blissful
> It could use some lovin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's a tweet: * Sweet and sexy, Blissful volume 1 will melt your heart! -- #NA #romance #book http://smarturl.it/blissful1 #mustread
> 
> *Here's a Facebook post:* New #NA #Romance serial called Blissful -- 'Lost in Misery, love is our salvation' -- Review: "I fell in love with this book instantly ... I really can not wait to read part 2!!!" -- #NA #romance #book http://smarturl.it/blissful1
> 
> B&N link: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blissful-volume-1-clarissa-wild/1117453386?ean=2940149037766
> Kobo link: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/blissful-vol-1-bbw-erotic-romance
> 
> Thank you!!!


Twitted!


----------



## 71089

Thanks everyone! And thanks for the compliment about my cover  I make them all myself, so I'm proud


----------



## laceysilks

Done and done. Good Luck Ladies


----------



## 48306

I shared on FB Clarissa! Good luck!


----------



## 71089

P.T. Michelle said:


> I shared on FB Clarissa! Good luck!


Thank you!!

And thanks Lacey!


----------



## CJArcher

Clarissa, I've posted yours to my CJ Scott FB page.
TK, I've scheduled yours for later.

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Got you, TK & Clarissa!


----------



## Wansit

Consider filling this out all of you  -










https://docs.google.com/forms/d/11azWlI7c55RVILYRuH1UL4V2ak7VVUEnOxFa5mgMgYA/viewform


----------



## 71089

Awww thank you all guys!! You're really helpful 

Brenna, I tweeted yours


----------



## valeriechase

> Consider filling this out all of you


Just filled out the survey, Wansit!


----------



## SamanthaGrey

Tweeting and sharing everybody's books. So many things to add to the To Read list. Also filled out the survey. Excited to see that infographic!

I got my book on Goodreads and I have set the release date for 12/3/13! Would you guys mind tweeting and sharing?










Tweet: Hearts were made to be broken. Add the new #NA #Romance by @SamGreyAuthor to your Goodreads TBR shelf http://bit.ly/1elhCgq Coming 12/3!

Book on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18875030

Any tips for a good launch? I am emailing bloggers and reviewers, getting active Twitter, and updating my blog more often. Have a newsletter but no subscribers yet!


----------



## Ardin

Hi everyone, I've just been reading this thread. I feel a bit like a guy who's snuck into the girls' locker room. Anyway, I'm writing romantic suspense now and wanted to ask about the espresso blog tours. What is it exactly. And how much are they? Thank you all.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## CarrieElks

SamanthaGrey said:


> Tweeting and sharing everybody's books. So many things to add to the To Read list. Also filled out the survey. Excited to see that infographic!
> 
> I got my book on Goodreads and I have set the release date for 12/3/13! Would you guys mind tweeting and sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet: Hearts were made to be broken. Add the new #NA #Romance by @SamGreyAuthor to your Goodreads TBR shelf http://bit.ly/1elhCgq Coming 12/3!
> 
> Book on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18875030
> 
> Any tips for a good launch? I am emailing bloggers and reviewers, getting active Twitter, and updating my blog more often. Have a newsletter but no subscribers yet!


Hi Sam! I tweeted . I only released my first book last week, so have just been following the advice on here. I contacted about 60 blogs before release date (didn't quite hit the 100 I'd planned to) and have now given myself a target of contacting another 10 per week. I also did a cover reveal tour a few weeks before I released which gave me some more contacts, then a more muted release day party.

I also emailed all those I sent ARCs to on release day with the buy links. A lot of them tweeted and blogged even if they hadn't read the book yet.

If you haven't read it already, H.M. Ward has a great post about release days here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,152565.0.html

Good luck.


----------



## CarrieElks

Ardin said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been reading this thread. I feel a bit like a guy who's snuck into the girls' locker room. Anyway, I'm writing romantic suspense now and wanted to ask about the espresso blog tours. What is it exactly. And how much are they? Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Hi Ardin!

I used Xpresso blog tours for the cover reveal of my book. With a Cover Reveal, they organize for as many blogs as possible to feature the cover reveal on the same day at the same time. They also offer more traditional blog tours, where you are featured on a different blog each day for any time from a week to a month, depending on how much you want to pay.

I went to Xpresso after being let down by 2 other Blog Tours, and experience with them was fantastic. Giselle contacted me back almost straight away, kept in close contact and talked me through the process. I think I ended up on around 40 or so blogs, and she managed this in a short time. For non erotic stories, more blogs take part.

I think the Cover Reveal was around $40 (don't quote me on that) and blog tours cost more. Basically, you're paying for her experience and contacts, both of which are impressive. I'd definitely use her again for my next book.


----------



## 71089

tkkenyon said:


> The series finale of _The Devilhouse Books: Rae_ is now published! http://amzn.to/1dh77xu
> 
> Rae Flying: An Erotic Romance, Episode 9 of The Devilhouse Books:Rae
> 
> *Rae's life has changed forever.
> 
> Rae Stone has been caught working at The Devilhouse, a BDSM club, and though her strictly religious family has shunned her, they have given her one, last chance to leave college and come back. Because family is the most important thing in the world to her, she packs her bags. She's getting ready to drive home, but Wulf knocks on her car window and tries to convince her to come to Paris with him because her family doesn't recognize the love in her heart and that church would destroy her passion.
> 
> If she goes to Paris with Wulf, she loses her family.
> 
> If she drives away, she loses Wulf. *
> 
> Link for below pics: http://malachitepublishing.blogspot.com/2013/11/dh9-ads.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample Tweet: "Rae Flying" The Finale to the #1 Bestselling Hot Romance Series: The Devilhouse Books. http://amzn.to/1dh77xu Read the first one FREE! http://amzn.to/1ehVvrb *
> 
> Links:
> 
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Blair_Babylon_Rae_Flying_An_Erotic_Romance_Episode?id=ZzwbAgAAQBAJ
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rae-Flying-Romance-Episode-Devilhouse-ebook/dp/B00GSGUXW0/
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/379265
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rae-flying-an-erotic-romance-episode-9-of-the-devilhouse-books-rae
> 
> Thank you guys so much! You all rock!
> 
> TK aka BB


Tweeted!


----------



## laceysilks

Tweeted Sam and TK


----------



## Ardin

CarrieElks said:


> Hi Ardin!
> I used Xpresso blog tours for the cover reveal of my book.....


Thank you Carrie


----------



## 71089

Brenna said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Wanted to let you know that it was announced on Twitter #NAlitchat last night that 2 blogs are merging to form a joint blog that is launching in Dec. They are looking for authors and bloggers to donate to a mass giveaway.
> 
> The form is here. https://docs.google.com/forms/d/16Zcc-RTw8CtIbT0-tBc105j_tD9Yg91gb4KC1SKuUDY/viewform
> 
> Good promo opportunity for authors! Good luck.


Interesting. I joined!! 

Tweeted Sam's tweet as well


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hi Everyone,

I've been plugging you all and, as always, wish everyone the best of luck. 

My book, Kiss the Tiger, has gone free with select today (for 5 days). I was saving them until I had the follow up book out, but I'm dragging my heels with it, so It was a case of use the free days now or lose them. Anyhow, Tiger has been free for 13 hours, and I'm *really* pleased with how it's going - I've been EEK-ing all day - considering I have no reviews and no funds, so no mentions on major sites. I did notify a few smaller sites and a couple of facebook pages, although haven't checked to see if they've posted anything, and of course, I've tweeted it a couple of times, but I'd really like to keep the momentum going, so I'd appreciate a shout out if anyone can manage it.

I know you all like sample tweets, so here's mine:

#FREE What would you do if a blind date threw you a curveball? http://tinyurl.com/nj7xldh Kiss the Tiger @raquel_lyon #NewAdult #Kindle

(Took me ages to come up with that. I'm rubbish at tweets and I'm sure you could do a better job. )

Current ranking on .com: #84 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age 
#2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College

Thank yoouuuu!


----------



## Daizie

tkkenyon said:


> The series finale of _The Devilhouse Books: Rae_ is now published! http://amzn.to/1dh77xu
> 
> Rae Flying: An Erotic Romance, Episode 9 of The Devilhouse Books:Rae
> 
> *Rae's life has changed forever.
> 
> Rae Stone has been caught working at The Devilhouse, a BDSM club, and though her strictly religious family has shunned her, they have given her one, last chance to leave college and come back. Because family is the most important thing in the world to her, she packs her bags. She's getting ready to drive home, but Wulf knocks on her car window and tries to convince her to come to Paris with him because her family doesn't recognize the love in her heart and that church would destroy her passion.
> 
> If she goes to Paris with Wulf, she loses her family.
> 
> If she drives away, she loses Wulf. *
> 
> Link for below pics: http://malachitepublishing.blogspot.com/2013/11/dh9-ads.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample Tweet: "Rae Flying" The Finale to the #1 Bestselling Hot Romance Series: The Devilhouse Books. http://amzn.to/1dh77xu Read the first one FREE! http://amzn.to/1ehVvrb *
> 
> Links:
> 
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Blair_Babylon_Rae_Flying_An_Erotic_Romance_Episode?id=ZzwbAgAAQBAJ
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rae-Flying-Romance-Episode-Devilhouse-ebook/dp/B00GSGUXW0/
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/379265
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rae-flying-an-erotic-romance-episode-9-of-the-devilhouse-books-rae
> 
> Thank you guys so much! You all rock!
> 
> TK aka BB


FB'd & tweeted.


----------



## Daizie

Raquel Lyon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been plugging you all and, as always, wish everyone the best of luck.
> 
> My book, Kiss the Tiger, has gone free with select today (for 5 days). I was saving them until I had the follow up book out, but I'm dragging my heels with it, so It was a case of use the free days now or lose them. Anyhow, Tiger has been free for 13 hours, and I'm *really* pleased with how it's going - I've been EEK-ing all day - considering I have no reviews and no funds, so no mentions on major sites. I did notify a few smaller sites and a couple of facebook pages, although haven't checked to see if they've posted anything, and of course, I've tweeted it a couple of times, but I'd really like to keep the momentum going, so I'd appreciate a shout out if anyone can manage it.
> 
> I know you all like sample tweets, so here's mine:
> 
> #FREE What would you do if a blind date threw you a curveball? http://tinyurl.com/nj7xldh Kiss the Tiger @raquel_lyon #NewAdult #Kindle
> 
> (Took me ages to come up with that. I'm rubbish at tweets and I'm sure you could do a better job. )
> 
> Current ranking on .com: #84 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College
> 
> Thank yoouuuu!


I tweeted and FB'd.


----------



## Daizie

SamanthaGrey said:


> Tweeting and sharing everybody's books. So many things to add to the To Read list. Also filled out the survey. Excited to see that infographic!
> 
> I got my book on Goodreads and I have set the release date for 12/3/13! Would you guys mind tweeting and sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet: Hearts were made to be broken. Add the new #NA #Romance by @SamGreyAuthor to your Goodreads TBR shelf http://bit.ly/1elhCgq Coming 12/3!
> 
> Book on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18875030
> 
> Any tips for a good launch? I am emailing bloggers and reviewers, getting active Twitter, and updating my blog more often. Have a newsletter but no subscribers yet!


Tweeted.


----------



## Daizie

I just released a book bundle. _*Sorority Pledge Collection: Steamy Books 1-5*_
Any sharing love would be muchly appreciated.

*Tweet:* Passion this painful could tear them apart. Sorority Pledge 1-5 Collection @daiziedraper #NewAdult #Romance #BDSM http://amzn.to/1g9o9uZ

*Facebook* * * * New Release * * * Get the beginning of Addison & Logan's hot, whirlwind romance in one bundle. Sorority Pledge Collection: Steamy Books 1-5 is available now. 
Amazon: http://amzn.to/1g9o9uZ 
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1fB4S8t

When sorority pledge, Addison Montgomery gets caught chucking eggs at a mansion at the demand of her sisters on Halloween, she's punished by the rich man's son, Logan Thorndike, a junior at her college. They get swept up in the delicious power exchange and begin a D/s lifestyle. But the fire storm they whip up may be way too hot for them to handle. (Books 1-5 in the 10-novella serialization. 18+)


----------



## 71089

Shared Daizie on Facebook. Tweeted Raquel


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted Daizie and Raquel


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thank you everyone!

Progress update:      

#22 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College

Love, love, love where this is going. If only they were paid sales, , but I have got two great reviews already!  

Brenna, I joined the giveaway. Thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## laceysilks

All up to date on the new releases


----------



## 71089

laceysilks said:


> All up to date on the new releases


Saw your tweet, thanks 

And you too, Carrie!!


----------



## valeriechase

Clarissa, just tweeted for you!


----------



## LG Castillo

SamanthaGrey said:


> Tweeting and sharing everybody's books. So many things to add to the To Read list. Also filled out the survey. Excited to see that infographic!
> 
> I got my book on Goodreads and I have set the release date for 12/3/13! Would you guys mind tweeting and sharing?


tweeted!


----------



## LG Castillo

Daizie said:


> I just released a book bundle. _*Sorority Pledge Collection: Steamy Books 1-5*_
> Any sharing love would be muchly appreciated.
> 
> *Tweet:* Passion this painful could tear them apart. Sorority Pledge 1-5 Collection @daiziedraper #NewAdult #Romance #BDSM http://amzn.to/1g9o9uZ
> 
> *Facebook* * * * New Release * * * Get the beginning of Addison & Logan's hot, whirlwind romance in one bundle. Sorority Pledge Collection: Steamy Books 1-5 is available now.
> Amazon: http://amzn.to/1g9o9uZ
> Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1fB4S8t
> 
> When sorority pledge, Addison Montgomery gets caught chucking eggs at a mansion at the demand of her sisters on Halloween, she's punished by the rich man's son, Logan Thorndike, a junior at her college. They get swept up in the delicious power exchange and begin a D/s lifestyle. But the fire storm they whip up may be way too hot for them to handle. (Books 1-5 in the 10-novella serialization. 18+)


Tweeted!


----------



## LG Castillo

tkkenyon said:


> The series finale of _The Devilhouse Books: Rae_ is now published! http://amzn.to/1dh77xu
> 
> Rae Flying: An Erotic Romance, Episode 9 of The Devilhouse Books:Rae
> 
> *Rae's life has changed forever.
> 
> Rae Stone has been caught working at The Devilhouse, a BDSM club, and though her strictly religious family has shunned her, they have given her one, last chance to leave college and come back. Because family is the most important thing in the world to her, she packs her bags. She's getting ready to drive home, but Wulf knocks on her car window and tries to convince her to come to Paris with him because her family doesn't recognize the love in her heart and that church would destroy her passion.
> 
> If she goes to Paris with Wulf, she loses her family.
> 
> If she drives away, she loses Wulf. *
> 
> Link for below pics: http://malachitepublishing.blogspot.com/2013/11/dh9-ads.html
> 
> *Sample Tweet: "Rae Flying" The Finale to the #1 Bestselling Hot Romance Series: The Devilhouse Books. http://amzn.to/1dh77xu Read the first one FREE! http://amzn.to/1ehVvrb *
> 
> Links:
> 
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Blair_Babylon_Rae_Flying_An_Erotic_Romance_Episode?id=ZzwbAgAAQBAJ
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rae-Flying-Romance-Episode-Devilhouse-ebook/dp/B00GSGUXW0/
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/379265
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rae-flying-an-erotic-romance-episode-9-of-the-devilhouse-books-rae
> 
> Thank you guys so much! You all rock!
> 
> TK aka BB


Tweeted!


----------



## LG Castillo

Raquel Lyon said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've been plugging you all and, as always, wish everyone the best of luck.
> 
> My book, Kiss the Tiger, has gone free with select today (for 5 days). I was saving them until I had the follow up book out, but I'm dragging my heels with it, so It was a case of use the free days now or lose them. Anyhow, Tiger has been free for 13 hours, and I'm *really* pleased with how it's going - I've been EEK-ing all day - considering I have no reviews and no funds, so no mentions on major sites. I did notify a few smaller sites and a couple of facebook pages, although haven't checked to see if they've posted anything, and of course, I've tweeted it a couple of times, but I'd really like to keep the momentum going, so I'd appreciate a shout out if anyone can manage it.
> 
> I know you all like sample tweets, so here's mine:
> 
> #FREE What would you do if a blind date threw you a curveball? http://tinyurl.com/nj7xldh Kiss the Tiger @raquel_lyon #NewAdult #Kindle
> 
> (Took me ages to come up with that. I'm rubbish at tweets and I'm sure you could do a better job. )
> 
> Current ranking on .com: #84 Free in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Free in Kindle Store)
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Coming of Age
> #2 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > New Adult & College
> 
> Thank yoouuuu!


tweeted!


----------



## LG Castillo

ClarissaWild said:


> I just published Blissful Volume 2  Check it out:
> 
> _Blissful Vol. 2_
> 
> http://smarturl.it/blissful2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mending our hearts isn't as easy as it seems*
> 
> Meeting Jack has been an eye opener for a curvy girl like me. Only now do I realize that there are good men in the world who deserve more love. He's a sexy hardworking man, and his ranch and daughter are all he has left. Passion is missing in his life.
> I want to give him what he needs, but he won't let me. Then again, I'm not sure what I want either. My career as a singer songwriter has been on hold ever since I met him, and now I miss it more than anything. I know I'll have to make a choice someday.
> However, I also know that Jack's hiding his past from me, and the truth will come out sooner or later...
> 
> When I met Amy I never imagined wanting her as much as I do now. I'm starting to fall for her, and I don't know if I can hold back any longer. I'm afraid, though. What if her loving brings back those painful memories from the past? I've been drowning the sorrow in alcohol for as long as I can remember. If the wounds in my heart tear open again, I'm not sure I can resist the urge to stop living.
> Only Amy can rescue me now, and I hope it's not too late ... for the both of us.
> 
> *Amazon: http://smarturl.it/blissful2
> Barnes&Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blissful-volume-2-clarissa-wild/1117518117?ean=2940148871255
> All Romance: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-blissfulvol2bbweroticromance-1360645-149.html
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/382269*
> 
> _*Here are some tweets and posts you could use
> *_
> 
> Tweet: What if the guy you're falling in #love with hides some dark #secrets? ~ http://smarturl.it/blissful2 #romance #book #mustread @WildClarissa
> 
> Facebook: Mending hearts isn't as easy as it seems ~ #mustread #romance #kindlebook Blissful Vol. 2 -- OUT NOW! http://smarturl.it/blissful2
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


tweeted!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thanks Linda.

My free run is over now, but I'm really pleased with the results. Managed to move nearly 21,000 copies and get to #1 in four categories and #18 in overall free store (US).  I've had a nice bump (for me) too. The UK has been the biggest surprise, as I hardly ever sell there. Currently sitting at #986 overall paid there, and also at #119 in Canada. I know it will all come crashing down to nothing as I don't have another NA for people to buy yet, but I didn't expect any actual sales at all, so I'm in a state of shock really, staring at tiny numbers where there're usually brown bars. Still, that will go back to normal tomorrow,  , and I'll probably think I dreamt this week.


----------



## 71089

Thank you all!!! Wonderful and amazing help


----------



## Karen Kincy

I'm behind on this thread and need to catch up!

Today begins my Kindle Countdown Deal for my NA dieselpunk romance, Shadows of Asphodel. It's only 99 cents today, and will go up to $1.99 tomorrow, then $2.99, etc. Really crossing my fingers and toes for this promo to pay off.

http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Asphodel-Karen-Kincy-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/

Karen


----------



## laceysilks

Shared it on FB for you Karen. Good luck with the promo!


----------



## Karen Kincy

laceysilks said:


> Shared it on FB for you Karen. Good luck with the promo!


Thanks so much, Lacey! 

Karen


----------



## 71089

KarenLK said:


> I'm behind on this thread and need to catch up!
> 
> Today begins my Kindle Countdown Deal for my NA dieselpunk romance, Shadows of Asphodel. It's only 99 cents today, and will go up to $1.99 tomorrow, then $2.99, etc. Really crossing my fingers and toes for this promo to pay off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Asphodel-Karen-Kincy-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/
> 
> Karen


FB'd


----------



## laceysilks

Hey all,

Layers Deep is out a couple of days early. I'm sitting by the computer and biting my nails and would love some help in promoting it.










Sample FB post 1: 
Check out this new release: 55 Goodreads ratings for a 4.20 average. New Adult/Erotic Romance with an undertone of suspense. Amazon US: www.amazon.com/dp/B00H13ZC4S/ Amazon UK:www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H13ZC4S/

Or

Sample FB post 2:
_"There are some books, and they're the rare exception, where within just a few pages you really connect. This was one of those books." - Helen Stothard, Kinky Book Klub_ New Adult/Erotic Romance just released. Check out Layers Deep on Amazon US: www.amazon.com/dp/B00H13ZC4S/ Amazon UK:www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H13ZC4S/

Sample Tweet 1:
Layers Deep #newrelease is *"A HOT, sizzling Read"* #eroticromance #newadult #amreadeing amzn.to/185Qrqh @laceysilks

Sample Tweet 2:
*Layers Deep Sizzles!* Tristan Cross is the perfect alpha male #eroticsuspense #newadult amzn.to/185Qrqh @laceysilks

Thank you!


----------



## CJArcher

Posted on FB for you, Karen. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## valeriechase

> Today begins my Kindle Countdown Deal for my NA dieselpunk romance, Shadows of Asphodel. It's only 99 cents today, and will go up to $1.99 tomorrow, then $2.99, etc. Really crossing my fingers and toes for this promo to pay off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Asphodel-Karen-Kincy-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/


Tweeted! Your book sounds really cool! Best of luck with the deal!


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted both Lacey and Karen. Good luck!


----------



## Karen Kincy

I took a long nap (after travelling 12 hours yesterday) and woke up to my book in the Top 20 for both Steampunk and Gothic Romance! Thanks so much, guys! I will do some promo in return tomorrow, when I'm more awake. 

Karen


----------



## SamanthaGrey

Tweeting about all this glorious books. Not to mention adding ones to my TBR list! 

I clicked "Publish" for Heartbreakers tonight, so I'll be back with buy links tomorrow! Finally!


----------



## MissyM

KarenLK said:


> I'm behind on this thread and need to catch up!
> 
> Today begins my Kindle Countdown Deal for my NA dieselpunk romance, Shadows of Asphodel. It's only 99 cents today, and will go up to $1.99 tomorrow, then $2.99, etc. Really crossing my fingers and toes for this promo to pay off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Shadows-Asphodel-Karen-Kincy-ebook/dp/B00F8W9H0O/
> 
> Karen


Tweeted and FB'ed. Good luck!


----------



## MissyM

laceysilks said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Layers Deep is out a couple of days early. I'm sitting by the computer and biting my nails and would love some help in promoting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sample FB post 1:
> Check out this new release: 55 Goodreads ratings for a 4.20 average. New Adult/Erotic Romance with an undertone of suspense. Amazon US: www.amazon.com/dp/B00H13ZC4S/ Amazon UK:www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H13ZC4S/
> 
> FB'ed and tweeted: good luck!
> 
> Or
> 
> Sample FB post 2:
> _"There are some books, and they're the rare exception, where within just a few pages you really connect. This was one of those books." - Helen Stothard, Kinky Book Klub_ New Adult/Erotic Romance just released. Check out Layers Deep on Amazon US: www.amazon.com/dp/B00H13ZC4S/ Amazon UK:www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00H13ZC4S/
> 
> Sample Tweet 1:
> Layers Deep #newrelease is *"A HOT, sizzling Read"* #eroticromance #newadult #amreadeing amzn.to/185Qrqh @laceysilks
> 
> Sample Tweet 2:
> *Layers Deep Sizzles!* Tristan Cross is the perfect alpha male #eroticsuspense #newadult amzn.to/185Qrqh @laceysilks
> 
> Thank you!


FB'ed and tweeted: good luck!


----------



## MissyM

SamanthaGrey said:


> Tweeting and sharing everybody's books. So many things to add to the To Read list. Also filled out the survey. Excited to see that infographic!
> 
> I got my book on Goodreads and I have set the release date for 12/3/13! Would you guys mind tweeting and sharing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet: Hearts were made to be broken. Add the new #NA #Romance by @SamGreyAuthor to your Goodreads TBR shelf http://bit.ly/1elhCgq Coming 12/3!
> 
> Book on Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18875030
> 
> Any tips for a good launch? I am emailing bloggers and reviewers, getting active Twitter, and updating my blog more often. Have a newsletter but no subscribers yet!


I tweeted it for you: good luck!


----------



## MissyM

Ardin said:


> Hi everyone, I've just been reading this thread. I feel a bit like a guy who's snuck into the girls' locker room. Anyway, I'm writing romantic suspense now and wanted to ask about the espresso blog tours. What is it exactly. And how much are they? Thank you all.
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


I'm in the middle of an Xpresso Book Tour this week and can't say enough great things about Giselle so far! I'm doing a review tour for my book Covert Assignment and am shocked at the number of bloggers she booked (this is my debut novel: she booked a little over 40 so even with some bloggers not being able to do it at the last minute, I still have plenty of reviews). I paid $150 for the review tour.


----------



## MissyM

tkkenyon said:


> The series finale of _The Devilhouse Books: Rae_ is now published! http://amzn.to/1dh77xu
> 
> Rae Flying: An Erotic Romance, Episode 9 of The Devilhouse Books:Rae
> 
> *Rae's life has changed forever.
> 
> Rae Stone has been caught working at The Devilhouse, a BDSM club, and though her strictly religious family has shunned her, they have given her one, last chance to leave college and come back. Because family is the most important thing in the world to her, she packs her bags. She's getting ready to drive home, but Wulf knocks on her car window and tries to convince her to come to Paris with him because her family doesn't recognize the love in her heart and that church would destroy her passion.
> 
> If she goes to Paris with Wulf, she loses her family.
> 
> If she drives away, she loses Wulf. *
> 
> Link for below pics: http://malachitepublishing.blogspot.com/2013/11/dh9-ads.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sample Tweet: "Rae Flying" The Finale to the #1 Bestselling Hot Romance Series: The Devilhouse Books. http://amzn.to/1dh77xu Read the first one FREE! http://amzn.to/1ehVvrb *
> 
> Links:
> 
> Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/Blair_Babylon_Rae_Flying_An_Erotic_Romance_Episode?id=ZzwbAgAAQBAJ
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Rae-Flying-Romance-Episode-Devilhouse-ebook/dp/B00GSGUXW0/
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/379265
> Kobo: http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/rae-flying-an-erotic-romance-episode-9-of-the-devilhouse-books-rae
> 
> Thank you guys so much! You all rock!
> 
> TK aka BB


Tweeted!


----------



## MissyM

ClarissaWild said:


> I just published Blissful Volume 2  Check it out:
> 
> _Blissful Vol. 2_
> 
> http://smarturl.it/blissful2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mending our hearts isn't as easy as it seems*
> 
> Meeting Jack has been an eye opener for a curvy girl like me. Only now do I realize that there are good men in the world who deserve more love. He's a sexy hardworking man, and his ranch and daughter are all he has left. Passion is missing in his life.
> I want to give him what he needs, but he won't let me. Then again, I'm not sure what I want either. My career as a singer songwriter has been on hold ever since I met him, and now I miss it more than anything. I know I'll have to make a choice someday.
> However, I also know that Jack's hiding his past from me, and the truth will come out sooner or later...
> 
> When I met Amy I never imagined wanting her as much as I do now. I'm starting to fall for her, and I don't know if I can hold back any longer. I'm afraid, though. What if her loving brings back those painful memories from the past? I've been drowning the sorrow in alcohol for as long as I can remember. If the wounds in my heart tear open again, I'm not sure I can resist the urge to stop living.
> Only Amy can rescue me now, and I hope it's not too late ... for the both of us.
> 
> *Amazon: http://smarturl.it/blissful2
> Barnes&Noble: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/blissful-volume-2-clarissa-wild/1117518117?ean=2940148871255
> All Romance: https://www.allromanceebooks.com/product-blissfulvol2bbweroticromance-1360645-149.html
> Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/382269*
> 
> _*Here are some tweets and posts you could use
> *_
> 
> Tweet: What if the guy you're falling in #love with hides some dark #secrets? ~ http://smarturl.it/blissful2 #romance #book #mustread @WildClarissa
> 
> Facebook: Mending hearts isn't as easy as it seems ~ #mustread #romance #kindlebook Blissful Vol. 2 -- OUT NOW! http://smarturl.it/blissful2
> 
> Thank you guys!!!


Tweeted & FB'ed!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Lacey, I tweeted and facebooked.
Karen, your book is showing at $5.20 for me...strange. Congrats on the promo doing well though.


----------



## 71089

I fb'd you, lacey 

And thank you MissyM!!


----------



## SamanthaGrey

It's here, it's here! Finally!!










Tweets:
"I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." Steamy #NA #Romance from @SamGreyAuthor for only 99c! http://amzn.to/IraeVA

"I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." This steamy #NA #Romance is only 99c until Friday! http://amzn.to/IraeVA

Facebook:
"I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." This new steamy #NA #Romance from Samantha Grey is out and only 99 cents until Friday! http://amzn.to/IraeVA

Oh happy day  Thank you guys for your help! I love this thread!


----------



## laceysilks

Thank you all for tweeting and posting to FB about Layers Deep. Really feeling the love of this thread.
Caught up on my posts for all of you too


----------



## kathrynoh

I've been stalking this thread for a while but have not got involved because I had no followers under my NA pen name.  After releasing my book and having a giveaway, I'm ready to tweet the heck of everyone's work 

I'm also thinking of organising a series of guest posts for my blog.  I've got a specific idea for a photo post format with a 'getting to know the author' type theme so if anyone is interested, DM me.  I don't have a huge amount of readers but any promo is good, right - plus, if nothing else, link to your books etc gets you pushed up the google rankings.


----------



## CJArcher

SamanthaGrey said:


> Facebook:
> "I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." This new steamy #NA #Romance from Samantha Grey is out and only 99 cents until Friday! http://amzn.to/IraeVA


Got it! Good luck.


----------



## 71089

SamanthaGrey said:


> It's here, it's here! Finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweets:
> "I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." Steamy #NA #Romance from @SamGreyAuthor for only 99c! http://amzn.to/IraeVA
> 
> "I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." This steamy #NA #Romance is only 99c until Friday! http://amzn.to/IraeVA
> 
> Facebook:
> "I won't break your heart if you don't break mine." This new steamy #NA #Romance from Samantha Grey is out and only 99 cents until Friday! http://amzn.to/IraeVA
> 
> Oh happy day  Thank you guys for your help! I love this thread!


FB'd


----------



## valeriechase

> I've been stalking this thread for a while but have not got involved because I had no followers under my NA pen name. After releasing my book and having a giveaway, I'm ready to tweet the heck of everyone's work Smiley
> 
> I'm also thinking of organising a series of guest posts for my blog. I've got a specific idea for a photo post format with a 'getting to know the author' type theme so if anyone is interested, DM me. I don't have a huge amount of readers but any promo is good, right - plus, if nothing else, link to your books etc gets you pushed up the google rankings.


Kathryn, I followed you on Twitter and liked your page on FB!


----------



## SamanthaGrey

Thanks, Clarissa! And thanks for hosting the Super Duper December Giveaway, you rock!!

Doubling up with this post and a new thread, but I'm hosting a giveaway blog hop, calling it "Have Yourself a New Adult Christmas." Add your blog to the list and give away your book or a gift card or something. Official rules in the blog post.










SIGN UP HERE  And you should totes spread the word, too!


----------



## 71089

SamanthaGrey said:


> Thanks, Clarissa! And thanks for hosting the Super Duper December Giveaway, you rock!!
> 
> Doubling up with this post and a new thread, but I'm hosting a giveaway blog hop, calling it "Have Yourself a New Adult Christmas." Add your blog to the list and give away your book or a gift card or something. Official rules in the blog post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGN UP HERE  And you should totes spread the word, too!


Awesome, I've signed up, but I've got another post running on Dec 20th. How would I go about this? Post it on 21th? Or 19th?  Also, I forgot to mention mine is INT


----------



## valeriechase

SamanthaGrey said:


> Thanks, Clarissa! And thanks for hosting the Super Duper December Giveaway, you rock!!
> 
> Doubling up with this post and a new thread, but I'm hosting a giveaway blog hop, calling it "Have Yourself a New Adult Christmas." Add your blog to the list and give away your book or a gift card or something. Official rules in the blog post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIGN UP HERE  And you should totes spread the word, too!


Oh, this is such a great idea, Samantha!


----------



## valeriechase

To drum up excitement for my NA debut, I'm giving away a bunch of New Adult romances over on my blog! Definitely feel free to enter if you'd like. Also, if you don't mind spreading the word, I'd be ever grateful!

Sample Tweet: 
Head over to @val_chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu #NA #romance

Sample FB post:
Head on over to Valerie Chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu

I also have a couple slots still open on this blog series! If you'd like to showcase your NA novel on my blog, I'd be more than happy to. Feel free to message me or email me!


----------



## olefish

valeriechase said:


> To drum up excitement for my NA debut, I'm giving away a bunch of New Adult romances over on my blog! Definitely feel free to enter if you'd like. Also, if you don't mind spreading the word, I'd be ever grateful!
> 
> Sample Tweet:
> Head over to @val_chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu #NA #romance
> 
> Sample FB post:
> Head on over to Valerie Chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu
> 
> I also have a couple slots still open on this blog series! If you'd like to showcase your NA novel on my blog, I'd be more than happy to. Feel free to message me or email me!


tweeted.


----------



## valeriechase

Thanks so much, Olefish!


----------



## 71089

valeriechase said:


> To drum up excitement for my NA debut, I'm giving away a bunch of New Adult romances over on my blog! Definitely feel free to enter if you'd like. Also, if you don't mind spreading the word, I'd be ever grateful!
> 
> Sample Tweet:
> Head over to @val_chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu #NA #romance
> 
> Sample FB post:
> Head on over to Valerie Chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu
> 
> I also have a couple slots still open on this blog series! If you'd like to showcase your NA novel on my blog, I'd be more than happy to. Feel free to message me or email me!


Tweeted as well


----------



## valeriechase

Clarissa, a big thank you to you too!!!


----------



## CarrieElks

valeriechase said:


> To drum up excitement for my NA debut, I'm giving away a bunch of New Adult romances over on my blog! Definitely feel free to enter if you'd like. Also, if you don't mind spreading the word, I'd be ever grateful!
> 
> Sample Tweet:
> Head over to @val_chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu #NA #romance
> 
> Sample FB post:
> Head on over to Valerie Chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu
> 
> I also have a couple slots still open on this blog series! If you'd like to showcase your NA novel on my blog, I'd be more than happy to. Feel free to message me or email me!


Tweeted! Good luck <3


----------



## valeriechase

Thanks, Carrie! And I will take as much luck as I can get! Haha. This whole self-promotion thing as a debut author is TOUGH. *Flails*


----------



## valeriechase

> Okay my turn to ask for a favor. I know some of you have already done such wonderful favors for me, so thanks for all that you've already done.
> 
> My book went up early on Amazon and B&N and it's getting some momentum so I'd love to keep that up. Official release is on Monday but if you wouldn't mind spreading the word today, I'd be super grateful!!!
> 
> Here is cover and blurb and Amazon link if you want to share on FB. Below that I can put a sample tweet or two Smiley
> 
> NA kboard girls ROCK!!!!


Tweeted! Love your cover, Brenna!


----------



## CJArcher

valeriechase said:


> To drum up excitement for my NA debut, I'm giving away a bunch of New Adult romances over on my blog! Definitely feel free to enter if you'd like. Also, if you don't mind spreading the word, I'd be ever grateful!
> 
> Sample Tweet:
> Head over to @val_chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu #NA #romance
> 
> Sample FB post:
> Head on over to Valerie Chase's blog for a chance to win a bunch of New Adult romances! http://tinyurl.com/lro6pfu
> 
> I also have a couple slots still open on this blog series! If you'd like to showcase your NA novel on my blog, I'd be more than happy to. Feel free to message me or email me!


Shared. Good luck!


----------



## 48306

valeriechase said:


> To drum up excitement for my NA debut, I'm giving away a bunch of New Adult romances over on my blog! Definitely feel free to enter if you'd like. Also, if you don't mind spreading the word, I'd be ever grateful!


I shared on FB, Valerie.


----------



## 48306

Brenna said:


> My book went up early on Amazon and B&N and it's getting some momentum so I'd love to keep that up. Official release is on Monday but if you wouldn't mind spreading the word today, I'd be super grateful!!!


I shared it for you on FB, Brenna.


----------



## VivDaniels

Someone just told me how to find the author threads on the infamous "kboards." And here I was wondering why people always made such a big deal about this forum. Hi, I'm Viv Daniels. My first NA romance came out last month. One & Only. It's my first self published novel. It's been selling pretty well but I'm always interested in hearing more advice, so if there are any threads here that you think are a must for the new NA author let me know! I see some familiar faces.


----------



## 48306

Hi Viv and welcome!

This is a great thread. Scroll down to find some very useful links listed.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41454.0.html


----------



## VivDaniels

Thank you, PT! That's exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Sharebear

Will be scheduling some posts for you guys over the next few days, I'll probably go back about three pages here.
I have a book coming out the 19th, and I would love a little help with the promo!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Wondering whose NA's would be considered thrillers?

My first NA that I will be published January 13, is most definitely a thriller.  Just want to know if others are publishing them, and if they are as popular as all the other NAs out there.


----------



## CJArcher

My NA romance RUIN is currently free. I'd love help spreading the word. Here's a tweet and sample post:

Tweet: NA romance RUIN by C.J. Scott is free https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EO2ONH6

Facebook:
***FREE BOOK: RUIN by C.J. Scott***

Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.

Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?

When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EO2ONH6
Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EO2ONH6
B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ruin-cj-scott/1116394146?ean=2940045197717
iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ruin/id684773969?mt=11&uo=4

Thank you!


----------



## Cege Smith

Got you, Clarissa and CJ! Have to go back a few pages and get caught up- I've been remiss in supporting my NA peeps.


----------



## valeriechase

Clarissa and CJ, tweeted!


----------



## 71089

CJArcher said:


> My NA romance RUIN is currently free. I'd love help spreading the word. Here's a tweet and sample post:
> 
> Tweet: NA romance RUIN by C.J. Scott is free https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EO2ONH6
> 
> Facebook:
> ***FREE BOOK: RUIN by C.J. Scott***
> 
> Kate Bell isn't perfect. Not even close. The things she got up to in college would cause her parents to fall off their pedestals in shock. Home for the summer vacation, Kate settles in for a long, boring break in the tiny backwater of Winter with folks who still treat her like she's twelve.
> 
> Then Ben Parker arrives and suddenly Winter gets interesting. He's hot, mysterious and good with his hands. Kate falls for him instantly, but her cop father warns her to stay away. But how can she stay away from someone as compelling as Ben? Someone who thinks she's perfect just the way she is?
> 
> When Ben's dark secrets catch up to him, not only is Kate's heart in danger of being broken, but Ben's entire future could be ruined.
> 
> Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EO2ONH6
> Amazon UK: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00EO2ONH6
> B&N: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ruin-cj-scott/1116394146?ean=2940045197717
> iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/ruin/id684773969?mt=11&uo=4
> 
> Thank you!


Tweeted


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Clarissa and CJ, tweeted and facebooked.


----------



## CJArcher

Thank you, everyone. 

Clarissa, I got yours too.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Hey guys! I'm doing my first free promo for my novella Sketches. For the promo I'm doing a giveaway and contest on my Facebook page. If you guys could share my post I would be oooh so happy Thanks and Happy Holidays!

https://www.facebook.com/Bellaroccaforte/posts/208340869350484


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## 71089

C.C. Kelly said:


> H everyone. I hope this works well enough to have the opportunity to pay it forward.
> 
> New pen name, new genre and new book so any help would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blurb:*
> 
> *His only refuge is his music. His only solace is his rage.*
> 
> Connor Clay is immersed in the Oklahoma punk scene, balancing partying, fighting and one night stands with band rehearsals and gigs. He has forsaken his hopes and dreams in favor of a life devoid of expectations, consequences or love. Connor just wants to escape any way he can.
> 
> Buried deep down with his self-worth is the redemption he was denied two years ago, the night his life didn't change. But in the scorching summer of 1982, Connor meets Shauna, an upper middle-class girl that seems to be everything he wants and needs, but also represents everything that he hates.
> 
> As he struggles through his budding relationship with Shauna, he is also getting closer with Tonya, the lead singer for his band, and slowly begins to unravel her secrets. Can Connor find forgiveness and acceptance with Shauna or will Tonya's dark past fuel his own disillusionment and destroy his second chance at atonement and salvation?
> 
> The 1980's became a decade of excess and self-indulgence, when anything was possible and self-destruction was considered a virtue.
> 
> Welcome back to the 80's, the party is just getting started.
> 
> *Tweet:* Rage, Music and Love collide in Ache, a New Adult Romance by P.J. Post, 99 cents through Christmas http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HGO4HN4
> 
> *Facebook:* Rage, Music and Love collide in the punk music scene of the early 80's in Ache, the first book of a dark and intense New Adult Romance Series by P.J. Post, 99 cents through Christmas http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HGO4HN4
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


Tweeted


----------



## kathrynoh

Hi everyone,

I've got my NA novel under my pen name on promo at the moment for 99 cents until December 28th and I'd appreciate any help getting the word out. Wow, this is the first time I've "outed" my pen name in public. It's kinda scary.










*Blurb*:

Hannah Sorrento never planned to be a band manager. She's a princess and the toughest obstacle she's had in life is finding shoes to match her outfit.

Then her father disappears leaves her with only the money in her purse and a management contract for hot, indie band, STORM. She plans to sell the contract, one way or another, then pack up her designer wardrobe and head back to law school.

But lead singer, Jack Colt, has other ideas. She's never met a man like him before. His raw sexuality messes with her head and her heart... and a lot of other body parts too.

With the help of crazy rock chick, Angie, Hannah sets the band on their first steps to the big time and learns to survive on her own.

But this isn't some game - soon the threat that Hannah fears most becomes reality.

Jack Colt - he's arrogant and infuriating but he's the one that's there for Hannah when her world comes crashing down. With secrets of his own, will Jack Colt save Hannah or destroy her?

Bad Boy Rock Star is book 1 in this series.

*Twitter * When rich girl princess meets bad boy rock star, sparks are gonna fly! #NARomance http://amzn.to/IBr7wj


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted Clarissa, C.C, and Kathryn.

FB posted for Clarissa, scheduled for C.C. I'm catching Bella and Kathryn later this afternoon.


----------



## Sharebear

My new adult contemp could use a little love!










Blurb: Promises are made to be kept, never stolen. But that's exactly what happened to Victoria Blane and Levi Manor. Tragedy strikes their perfect relationship leaving Victoria struggling to overcome the darkness that threatens to bury her.

Brighton Hanley knows what it's like to lose someone. He knows what it's like to be haunted by things that can never change. When he meets Victoria he recognizes the pain she's trying to bury deep in her eyes. He knows she's trying to hide, but he also knows that you can't hide forever.

Victoria is drawn to Brighton in ways she never expected. But is she ready to let go of the past and grab on to her future? Or will she run away from Brighton before she can be hurt again?

*Tweet:* Love heartbreaking romance? #stealingpromises is available now! http://tinyurl.com/k9dalqh

*Facebook: *
Love New Adult Romance? It's time for something new... Stealing Promises is now available at a special preview price of only $0.99! Get it today! http://tinyurl.com/k9dalqh

I'm catching up on posts on this page today!


----------



## Cege Smith

Posted on FB for Kathryn.
Tweeted Brina and have her FB post scheduled for later this evening. 

Bella- sorry I missed the contest post. If you have anything else you'd like shared, let me know!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I gotta catch up on my tweeting. So many good books to share.


----------



## 71089

brinacourtney said:


> My new adult contemp could use a little love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurb: Promises are made to be kept, never stolen. But that's exactly what happened to Victoria Blane and Levi Manor. Tragedy strikes their perfect relationship leaving Victoria struggling to overcome the darkness that threatens to bury her.
> 
> Brighton Hanley knows what it's like to lose someone. He knows what it's like to be haunted by things that can never change. When he meets Victoria he recognizes the pain she's trying to bury deep in her eyes. He knows she's trying to hide, but he also knows that you can't hide forever.
> 
> Victoria is drawn to Brighton in ways she never expected. But is she ready to let go of the past and grab on to her future? Or will she run away from Brighton before she can be hurt again?
> 
> *Tweet:* Love heartbreaking romance? #stealingpromises is available now! http://tinyurl.com/k9dalqh
> 
> *Facebook: *
> Love New Adult Romance? It's time for something new... Stealing Promises is now available at a special preview price of only $0.99! Get it today! http://tinyurl.com/k9dalqh
> 
> I'm catching up on posts on this page today!


FB'd


----------



## Suzan Butler

I have a new NA blog launching at the end of January. It's gonna have guest reviews, guest author posts, some NA writing related stuff... a big mix of NA friendly material. I'm planning on doing this big giveaway/launch party thing. Would love to have a bunch of NA authors come do guest posts, and donate some goodies for the giveaways. If you're interested, shoot me an email at [email protected] and let me know and I can get you on the calendar.


----------



## 71089

Suzan Butler said:


> I have a new NA blog launching at the end of January. It's gonna have guest reviews, guest author posts, some NA writing related stuff... a big mix of NA friendly material. I'm planning on doing this big giveaway/launch party thing. Would love to have a bunch of NA authors come do guest posts, and donate some goodies for the giveaways. If you're interested, shoot me an email at [email protected] and let me know and I can get you on the calendar.


Hi,

I already sent you an email, but you never responded


----------



## CarrieElks

I think I'm all caught up! I've either tweeted or scheduled tweets for everybody. I hope your sales are enough to fill Santa's sack.

I'd be really grateful if you could share my sale of Halfway Hidden either on twitter or Facebook. It is reduced from $2.99 to 99c until January.










SAMPLE TWEET: Two people, one snowstorm and a big dose of desire. Halfway Hidden by @carrieelks Reduced to 99c for the holidays.http://www.amazon.com/Halfway-Hidden-Carrie-Elks-ebook/dp/B00GMS3J2K

SAMPLE FACEBOOK: SALE! Halfway Hidden by Carrie Elks only 99c. When fear mixes with desire, who can you trust? Two mixed up people, one snowstorm and a whole lot of sexual tension. http://www.amazon.com/Halfway-Hidden-Carrie-Elks-ebook/dp/B00GMS3J2K


----------



## authoryallen

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!

have a wonderful and blessed day!!


----------



## Cege Smith

Got you, Carrie!

Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## SamanthaGrey

Merry (late) Christmas, everyone!  Hope you had a good one. Emailed you, Suzan, and tweeted posts on the last couple pages!

Would you guys mind spreading the word about our NA Giveaway Hop?










Tweet: Have yourself a #NA Christmas: hop around our blogs to enter our giveaways for #free books, gift cards, and more! http://bit.ly/1edDMQx

FB: Have yourself a New Adult Christmas: hop around our blogs to enter our giveaways for free NA books, gift cards, and more! http://samanthagreyauthor.com/2013/12/19/have-yourself-a-new-adult-christmas-giveaway-hop-2/


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## theaatkinson

Happy to join in and do what I can to help folks out. Will make my way down the thread tomorrow morning. I can offer blog space if anyone needs it.

meanwhile my twitter handle is @theaatkinson


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## CarrieElks

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm looking for people to host a Cover Reveal and/or release day blitz for Fierce, my New Adult novel scheduled to be released mid January (if things go well).
> 
> I've made a signup form to make it easy for people to sign up. I'd love it if you could feature my book on your blog  It would really help a lot in getting the word out.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nLTHzxpxVSI0FJ9ywM4ltXltIVl8bF4gVeyL05bhU/viewform
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


I've signed up. Good luck with this!


----------



## 71089

CarrieElks said:


> I've signed up. Good luck with this!


Thanks!!!


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I've shared this data elsewhere, but I forgot to share it here.
I know most of you are selling pretty well and I don't think you'll find this research that surprising but I've done some research on New Adult in the top 100.

The idea was simple, for my new author name I'm looking at writing straight New Adult romance, but it's a genre that I wasn't familiar with the specifications yet. So I loaded the top 100 Romance -> New Adult on Amazon and started collecting data on length, pricing, reviews and all sorts of other things.
The posts aren't finished yet, I've still got some stuff to show yet, but I wanted to share some of the results with you guys.

Here are the posts:

Preliminary results from researcing the top 100 New Adult novels
Some background information to researching the top 100 New Adult novels
New Adult top 100 research: Time and Reviews

I hope you'll find it interesting. Some of the things I will be talking about in other posts are chapter length, and pricing of certain length of books, among other things.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> I've shared this data elsewhere, but I forgot to share it here.
> I know most of you are selling pretty well and I don't think you'll find this research that surprising but I've done some research on New Adult in the top 100.
> 
> The idea was simple, for my new author name I'm looking at writing straight New Adult romance, but it's a genre that I wasn't familiar with the specifications yet. So I loaded the top 100 Romance -> New Adult on Amazon and started collecting data on length, pricing, reviews and all sorts of other things.
> The posts aren't finished yet, I've still got some stuff to show yet, but I wanted to share some of the results with you guys.
> 
> Here are the posts:
> 
> Preliminary results from researcing the top 100 New Adult novels
> Some background information to researching the top 100 New Adult novels
> New Adult top 100 research: Time and Reviews
> 
> I hope you'll find it interesting. Some of the things I will be talking about in other posts are chapter length, and pricing of certain length of books, among other things.


Thanks for sharing this. I found it really interesting and timely as I am getting set to put out my first NA.

And it confirms what I suspected... to publish a book between 200-350 pages and price it around 3.99. And that the first 30 days are the most important and reviews are king right at the beginning.


----------



## theaatkinson

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm looking for people to host a Cover Reveal and/or release day blitz for Fierce, my New Adult novel scheduled to be released mid January (if things go well).
> 
> I've made a signup form to make it easy for people to sign up. I'd love it if you could feature my book on your blog  It would really help a lot in getting the word out.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nLTHzxpxVSI0FJ9ywM4ltXltIVl8bF4gVeyL05bhU/viewform
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Signed up for both


----------



## TexasGirl

Nice data, Kia!

If you are starting with your first NA, I would definitely say to be safe the book should be

--first person POV
--2.99
--over 200 pages
--cover with couple clutch or bare chest boy
--prepped with some prelaunch tours, probably through Xpresso
--not released until you've given out a minimum of 100 ARCs (lease a NetGalley spot -- tons are available)

Otherwise, you won't hit that goal of rocketing up within 60 days or get the reviews you need.


----------



## Cege Smith

Very cool, Kia! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 71089

theaatkinson said:


> Signed up for both


Thank you!!! <3


----------



## authoryallen

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm looking for people to host a Cover Reveal and/or release day blitz for Fierce, my New Adult novel scheduled to be released mid January (if things go well).
> 
> I've made a signup form to make it easy for people to sign up. I'd love it if you could feature my book on your blog  It would really help a lot in getting the word out.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nLTHzxpxVSI0FJ9ywM4ltXltIVl8bF4gVeyL05bhU/viewform
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Signed up for both!
Good Luck!
Happy New Year!


----------



## authoryallen

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Wishing everyone a blessed, healthy and prosperous 2014!

If you ladies wouldn't mind helping me and a few fellow new adult authors spread the word about our giveaway that would be much appreciated.

Tweetables:

#NewAdult Authors Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG

Love #NewAdult? Check out Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG

Feel free to share link on Facebook and other social networks you may use http://authoryolandaallen.com/2013/12/28/new-adult-authors-mega-giveaway

Thanks ladies....


----------



## Lisa Grace

I'd like to offer up paperback copies of The 15th Star to those here who review New Adult with clean romance for their blogs. (No sex in it.) You can email me at [email protected] with your address for a copy. Put "review copy" in the subject line so I can put them in a folder so I don't forget anyone who is interested. Thanks.  Now that the editing is cleaned up, it's been getting mostly five stars from readers. You can check out the free sample if you want to see the quality of my writing. Thank you! 

I do have it enrolled in the Kindle Match program, so those who buy a paperback get the ebook free. Not sure if that would matter to your readers or not.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and FB, Yolanda!


----------



## LG Castillo

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm looking for people to host a Cover Reveal and/or release day blitz for Fierce, my New Adult novel scheduled to be released mid January (if things go well).
> 
> I've made a signup form to make it easy for people to sign up. I'd love it if you could feature my book on your blog  It would really help a lot in getting the word out.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nLTHzxpxVSI0FJ9ywM4ltXltIVl8bF4gVeyL05bhU/viewform
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


 Done!


----------



## Lisa Grace

You can also post your giveaways on the Kindle Deals Daily Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/KindleDealsDaily


----------



## Lisa Grace

authoryallen said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone a blessed, healthy and prosperous 2014!
> 
> If you ladies wouldn't mind helping me and a few fellow new adult authors spread the word about our giveaway that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Tweetables:
> 
> #NewAdult Authors Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG
> 
> Love #NewAdult? Check out Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG
> 
> Feel free to share link on Facebook and other social networks you may use http://authoryolandaallen.com/2013/12/28/new-adult-authors-mega-giveaway
> 
> Thanks ladies....


Just put a link on FB Kindle Deals Daily page to your giveaway.


----------



## CarrieElks

authoryallen said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone a blessed, healthy and prosperous 2014!
> 
> If you ladies wouldn't mind helping me and a few fellow new adult authors spread the word about our giveaway that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Tweetables:
> 
> #NewAdult Authors Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG
> 
> Love #NewAdult? Check out Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG
> 
> Feel free to share link on Facebook and other social networks you may use http://authoryolandaallen.com/2013/12/28/new-adult-authors-mega-giveaway
> 
> Thanks ladies....


Tweeted


----------



## authoryallen

Thanks everyone for sharing!!


----------



## Crime fighters

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm looking for people to host a Cover Reveal and/or release day blitz for Fierce, my New Adult novel scheduled to be released mid January (if things go well).
> 
> I've made a signup form to make it easy for people to sign up. I'd love it if you could feature my book on your blog  It would really help a lot in getting the word out.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nLTHzxpxVSI0FJ9ywM4ltXltIVl8bF4gVeyL05bhU/viewform
> 
> Thank you in advance!!


Signed up. I don't get much traffic though(about 20-30 views a day). Since I don't have anything of my own published, I'm going to start posting about other New Adult novels.



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Just put a link on FB Kindle Deals Daily page to your giveaway.


Tweeted and will do so twice a day until giveaway is over.


----------



## Crime fighters

Also, tweeted about Ache.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Crime fighters

C.C. Kelly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And Happy New Year everyone


I'm going to read it in the next few months. When I get some free time... and money. New years drained my bank account


----------



## 71089

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> Signed up. I don't get much traffic though(about 20-30 views a day). Since I don't have anything of my own published, I'm going to start posting about other New Adult novels.
> 
> Tweeted and will do so twice a day until giveaway is over.


Thanks so much  <3


----------



## Crime fighters

No problem.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Cege: Noticed your freebie today and tweeted/fbooked.


----------



## calpub

authoryallen said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> Wishing everyone a blessed, healthy and prosperous 2014!
> 
> If you ladies wouldn't mind helping me and a few fellow new adult authors spread the word about our giveaway that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Tweetables:
> 
> #NewAdult Authors Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG
> 
> Love #NewAdult? Check out Mega #Giveaway! Grand Prize Kindle Fire! http://bit.ly/NAKFG
> 
> Feel free to share link on Facebook and other social networks you may use http://authoryolandaallen.com/2013/12/28/new-adult-authors-mega-giveaway
> 
> Thanks ladies....


Tweeted this for ya!  Good luck!


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown

What is NA?  Is it a new genre like romance, mystery, etc?


----------



## Cege Smith

Raquel Lyon said:


> Cege: Noticed your freebie today and tweeted/fbooked.


Hey, thanks, Raquel!!  Anything that can help my BB bounce is appreciated.


----------



## Crime fighters

It's a category, like Young Adult. The majority of NA books (that I've seen) are romance, but it's not restricted to that. The characters are usually between the ages of 18-26, but more important to the identity of the category are the themes.  It's fairly new, and there are those who consider it as nothing more than a gimmick. They're wrong, of course.


----------



## dotx

My short novella (22,000 words), Luke, is a spicy NA. It's a standalone. I would LOVE some shares, Facebook mentions, etc. Anything you can. Thanks so much in advance!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPMMZ0E


----------



## dotx

Thank you!


----------



## 71089

dotx said:


> My short novella (22,000 words), Luke, is a spicy NA. It's a standalone. I would LOVE some shares, Facebook mentions, etc. Anything you can. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPMMZ0E


Tweeted


----------



## dotx

Thanks!


----------



## Crime fighters

Tweeted!


----------



## CarrieElks

dotx said:


> My short novella (22,000 words), Luke, is a spicy NA. It's a standalone. I would LOVE some shares, Facebook mentions, etc. Anything you can. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPMMZ0E


I tweeted too! And great description


----------



## Raquel Lyon

dotx said:


> My short novella (22,000 words), Luke, is a spicy NA. It's a standalone. I would LOVE some shares, Facebook mentions, etc. Anything you can. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPMMZ0E


Gotcha!


----------



## dotx

Thanks, you guys are awesome


----------



## valeriechase

> My short novella (22,000 words), Luke, is a spicy NA. It's a standalone. I would LOVE some shares, Facebook mentions, etc. Anything you can. Thanks so much in advance!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HPMMZ0E


Tweeted! That is one sexy cover!


----------



## KellyHarper

Would love all of your help making a book free! I thought there was a dedicated thread for making books free, but I haven't been able to find it =/

Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/

Free links:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1

Thanks for all of your support! If anyone knows where the other thread is, let me know! Hopefully I can get this free in time for my next release, that would make my week 

Edit: Added kobo link.


----------



## KellyHarper

sibelhodge said:


> Done, Kelly!  xx


Woohoo! Thanks 

Just edited the post to add the Kobo link. D2D pushed the price changes ridiculously fast (couple hours, tops)... hopefully Amazon reacts as quickly.


----------



## valeriechase

Hi everyone! Hope you guys are all staying warm!

My debut novel releases in a week (eep!), and I just posted the first chapter on my blog to hopefully generate some interest. If you have the time, I'd be grateful if you could tweet or FB about it!

Tweet: An #NA romance set aboard a luxury cruise? Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by @val_chase! http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html

FB: Get toasty warm with a New Adult romance set aboard a luxury cruise! Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by Valerie Chase here: http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted and FB, Valerie!


----------



## valeriechase

cegesmith said:


> Tweeted and FB, Valerie!


YAY, thank you so much!


----------



## VivDaniels

valeriechase said:


> Tweet: An #NA romance set aboard a luxury cruise? Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by @val_chase! http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html


Tweeted!


----------



## KellyHarper

valeriechase said:


> Tweet: An #NA romance set aboard a luxury cruise? Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by @val_chase! http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html


Tweeted!

Would love all of your help making a book free!

Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/

Free links:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1

Thanks for all of your support! If anyone knows where the other thread is, let me know! Hopefully I can get this free in time for my next release, that would make my week!


----------



## authoryallen

valeriechase said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you guys are all staying warm!
> 
> My debut novel releases in a week (eep!), and I just posted the first chapter on my blog to hopefully generate some interest. If you have the time, I'd be grateful if you could tweet or FB about it!
> 
> Tweet: An #NA romance set aboard a luxury cruise? Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by @val_chase! http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html
> 
> FB: Get toasty warm with a New Adult romance set aboard a luxury cruise! Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by Valerie Chase here: http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html


FB'd it!!!


----------



## authoryallen

KellyHarper said:


> Would love all of your help making a book free! I thought there was a dedicated thread for making books free, but I haven't been able to find it =/
> 
> Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/
> 
> Free links:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1
> 
> Thanks for all of your support! If anyone knows where the other thread is, let me know! Hopefully I can get this free in time for my next release, that would make my week
> 
> Edit: Added kobo link.


DONE!


----------



## KellyHarper

authoryallen said:


> DONE!


Woohoo! thanks


----------



## 71089

valeriechase said:


> Hi everyone! Hope you guys are all staying warm!
> 
> My debut novel releases in a week (eep!), and I just posted the first chapter on my blog to hopefully generate some interest. If you have the time, I'd be grateful if you could tweet or FB about it!
> 
> Tweet: An #NA romance set aboard a luxury cruise? Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by @val_chase! http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html
> 
> FB: Get toasty warm with a New Adult romance set aboard a luxury cruise! Read the 1st chapter of FULL STEAM AHEAD by Valerie Chase here: http://valeriechase.blogspot.com/p/read-first-chapter-of-full-steam-ahead.html


Tweeted!


----------



## red115

Hey everyone!

I'm Rachel Marks founder of Mark My Words Book Publicity. I am working on organizing a massive cross promotion for Valentines Day called Marked Hearts for YA and NA authors.  The idea is to get several authors to write short novellas with romantic themes and publish them all the same day under their name, as well as Marked Hearts.  This way when a reader goes to purchase one they see all the rest that are included.  You will also each get a Marked Hearts logo to place on your book cover.  

I would love to have all the books released by February 8th and then do a huge promotional push on social media platforms along with bloggers and reviewers on the 14th.  

If you are interested in participating or have more questions please email me at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Crime fighters

I just sent you an email, but I have another question that I forgot to include; What should these novellas be priced at? 

I just came up with a Valentines themed idea that I'm going to commit to writing and publishing. I might not make the deadline but I've been inspired.


----------



## KellyHarper

Looks like Ruined By You is free in the UK. Hopefully US will follow suit, soon.

Until then, everyone's help is still appreciated. I have a new release coming out tomorrow and I'd love to be able to promote this perma-free at the same time!



Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/

Free links:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1


----------



## Vivi_Anna

reported for you Kelly.


----------



## KellyHarper

Vivi_Anna said:


> reported for you Kelly.


Thanks!


----------



## valeriechase

KellyHarper said:


> Looks like Ruined By You is free in the UK. Hopefully US will follow suit, soon.
> 
> Until then, everyone's help is still appreciated. I have a new release coming out tomorrow and I'd love to be able to promote this perma-free at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DJHTO5I/
> 
> Free links:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/book/id665181310
> http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/ruined-by-you-maggie-haden-1


Reported for you as well! Best of luck that the price drops in time!


----------



## KellyHarper

valeriechase said:


> Reported for you as well! Best of luck that the price drops in time!


Thank you!! I'm really hoping it does as well. I'm hoping having two big promo things (a perma free book with 70+ reviews, and a new release) at the same time will cause some nice movement.

Only one way to find out!


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted Valerie and reported Kelly. And happy cover reveal day, Clarissa!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Kelly, I searched for the free thread, and saw you'd already posted on it, so you must have found it.   Happy to see the reporting working so quickly for you, as you are free in the UK, I grabbed myself a copy.  

Valerie, tweeted and FB'd.


----------



## valeriechase

Raquel and Carrie, thank you so much! Much appreciated!


----------



## KellyHarper

Raquel Lyon said:


> Kelly, I searched for the free thread, and saw you'd already posted on it, so you must have found it.  Happy to see the reporting working so quickly for you, as you are free in the UK, I grabbed myself a copy.
> 
> Valerie, tweeted and FB'd.


Thanks!

It dropped to free on US earlier.

I'm not used to these Free numbers... It's already sold over 1,000 copies this morning and I haven't even started telling people about it yet. O_O.

My conversion ratio on paid sales between Book 1 and Book 2 is 80%... if that were to follow through I'd have to buy a round of drinks for all of KB. Or at least Joe_Nobody since he lives up the street =P


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi all! My next book is having a cover reveal on 20th January. If you blog and you are able to help by taking part, the sign up sheet is here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mD5bTw8uAL_wOVivBv-H0WkSZLbplSUqgCN7PxrDNFQ/viewform

It's a contemporary / New Adult romance.

Thank you!!

Carrie xx


----------



## 71089

CarrieElks said:


> Hi all! My next book is having a cover reveal on 20th January. If you blog and you are able to help by taking part, the sign up sheet is here: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mD5bTw8uAL_wOVivBv-H0WkSZLbplSUqgCN7PxrDNFQ/viewform
> 
> It's a contemporary / New Adult romance.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Carrie xx


I signed up


----------



## Crime fighters

I signed up!


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks Clarissa and KB


----------



## Crime fighters

And I posted the cover reveal earlier, Clarissa. The HTML file wasn't working properly (for me) so I learned some HTML today.


----------



## 71089

K.B. Nelson/Parker said:


> And I posted the cover reveal earlier, Clarissa. The HTML file wasn't working properly (for me) so I learned some HTML today.


ooooh, what went wrong? Something with my code? I need to know, 'cause I'm doing a release day blitz too, and I want to make sure I fix it for next time. 

Thanks for posting it anyway!!


----------



## Crime fighters

The excerpt section wasn't centered and the wording looked liked this;

Clarissa wilds newest
book has
the hottest cover
i've 
ever seen. Grab some
napkins and wipe
the drool
off your screen. 

Really the only HTML I learned was wear to cut  

I figured I could just find the excerpt (and the image) and delete them. Then I downloaded the pic and excerpt, copied and pasted. Then just had to recenter the links at the bottom because I messed them up when I deleted part of the html.


----------



## 71089

K.B. Nelson said:


> The excerpt section wasn't centered and the wording looked liked this;
> 
> Clarissa wilds newest
> book has
> the hottest cover
> i've
> ever seen. Grab some
> napkins and wipe
> the drool
> off your screen.
> 
> Really the only HTML I learned was wear to cut
> 
> I figured I could just find the excerpt (and the image) and delete them. Then I downloaded the pic and excerpt, copied and pasted. Then just had to recenter the links at the bottom because I messed them up when I deleted part of the html.


strange :S Wasn't in my thingie, I don't know how the hell it ended up that way.


----------



## Crime fighters

Probably user error in my part.


----------



## 71089

K.B. Nelson said:


> Probably user error in my part.


No, I had some other reports from more participants that theirs didn't work out either so they had to do it themselves, so I'm starting to wonder if I did anything wrong.


----------



## Crime fighters

Would it be helpful if I created a new draft post and took a screenshot for you?


----------



## TexasGirl

Anybody here used the New Adult list on Bookbub yet? I'm in on Thursday. Nervous!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

TexasGirl said:


> Anybody here used the New Adult list on Bookbub yet? I'm in on Thursday. Nervous!


No, but I'm sure everyone on here will be itching to know your results! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## dotx

TexasGirl said:


> Anybody here used the New Adult list on Bookbub yet? I'm in on Thursday. Nervous!


Oh, looking forward to hearing about this. I want to apply for one in the next couple of months.


----------



## TexasGirl

I'll be sure to let you know. I dropped the price yesterday since I didn't know how long some of the slower places would take (Google Play, Kobo, etc) but WHOA. Sold 400 today just like BLAM.

I released the sequel yesterday, so fingers crossed that it all goes well. Between this and a boxed set that came out yesterday, I have somehow jumped to #32 in the contemporary romance author list.

Of course, our own Mimi Strong is #15 on that list. Her new book Two to Tango is KILLING IT. Ya'll should go buy it. Lemme scrounge up a link:


----------



## valeriechase

TexasGirl said:


> Of course, our own Mimi Strong is #15 on that list. Her new book Two to Tango is KILLING IT. Ya'll should go buy it. Lemme scrounge up a link:


Oh, what a steamy cover!


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks for the tweet, Brenna, that's awesome. And good luck with the BookBub TexasGirl. I can't wait to hear how you get on. Hourly updates may be appropriate!


----------



## valeriechase

Morning everyone!

Well, I could hardly sleep last night because my debut FULL STEAM AHEAD releases today! Yay! If you lovelies would like to spread the word, here's a tweet and an FB post:

Tweet: An #NA romance set on a cruise ship? Yes, please! FULL STEAM AHEAD is out today! http://tinyurl.com/lqd6873

FB: An NA romance set on a luxury cruise? Yes, please! FULL STEAM AHEAD is out today! http://tinyurl.com/lqd6873

Eeep, thanks so much!


----------



## laceysilks

Tweeted and posted to FB for you Valerie


----------



## 71089

valeriechase said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well, I could hardly sleep last night because my debut FULL STEAM AHEAD releases today! Yay! If you lovelies would like to spread the word, here's a tweet and an FB post:
> 
> Tweet: An #NA romance set on a cruise ship? Yes, please! FULL STEAM AHEAD is out today! http://tinyurl.com/lqd6873
> 
> FB: An NA romance set on a luxury cruise? Yes, please! FULL STEAM AHEAD is out today! http://tinyurl.com/lqd6873
> 
> Eeep, thanks so much!


FB'd


----------



## CarrieElks

valeriechase said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Well, I could hardly sleep last night because my debut FULL STEAM AHEAD releases today! Yay! If you lovelies would like to spread the word, here's a tweet and an FB post:
> 
> Tweet: An #NA romance set on a cruise ship? Yes, please! FULL STEAM AHEAD is out today! http://tinyurl.com/lqd6873
> 
> FB: An NA romance set on a luxury cruise? Yes, please! FULL STEAM AHEAD is out today! http://tinyurl.com/lqd6873
> 
> Happy release day! I tweeted
> 
> Eeep, thanks so much!


----------



## Sara Fawkes

Can I pop in to help do some NA cross promo? 

Mine comes out on March 4 and is title "Breathe Into Me". If anyone wants some shout-outs on Facebook or Twitter, I'm totally game, although unfortunately I can't do other back-matter in mine:








_How did my life get so broken? _It's a question Lacey St. James asks herself every day. Stuck raising her little brother in a trailer park while she works a dead end job at a grocery store, she has a stalker exboyfriend, a bad reputation, and no way out.

And then she meets Everett, whose quiet but persistent presence changes her life.

Everett is an enigmatic outsider who is only visiting for the summer, and for reasons Lacey can't understand, he seems completely transfixed by her. He's determined to show her that life can offer more than she'd ever hoped for, if only she believes in herself. She desperately yearns to trust him, but what happens when she finds out that everything he's told her is a lie?

---

It's my first NA so I'm pretty stoked. I thought I wouldn't make the deadline - I haven't had a book fight me like this in a long while - but it's done and off to the editor.  If anyone's interested in doing some promo, send me a PM!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Yeah Sara!!!  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!

I'm releasing my 1st NA, Violet is Blue tomorrow.


----------



## valeriechase

Thank you so very much, Carrie, Lacey, and Clarissa! I appreciate it so much!


----------



## Crime fighters

Vivi_Anna said:


> Yeah Sara!!! Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!
> 
> I'm releasing my 1st NA, Violet is Blue tomorrow.


Be sure to share links


----------



## Vivi_Anna

My first ever NA is out today. I'm so excited to be venturing on this new path in my career.

Would love some tweets, if you lovely people are so inclined. 

tweet : secrets, passion and betrayal...VIOLET IS BLUE by @TawnyStokes , a NA romance with a dark twist, is out today! http://ow.ly/sC9xY

would love some shares on FB as well...

A thrilling new NA from NYT Bestselling Author Vivi Anna, writing as Tawny Stokes. VIOLET IS BLUE, a good girl, a bad boy and a dangerous obsession. http://ow.ly/sC9xY

http://ow.ly/sC9xY


----------



## Crime fighters

tweeted!


----------



## laceysilks

Congratulations Vivi_Anna. Tweeted and FB'd for you


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hello to all the new visitors of this thread. Y'all gonna have to stop publishing all these books. My kindle's getting full!

(Think I'm up to date with the sharing, though.)


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Thanks for the tweets and shares everyone!!!


----------



## CarrieElks

Happy release day, Vivi Anna. Tweeted and facebooked


----------



## valeriechase

Congrats, Vivi Anna! I tweeted for you!

(Also, we're almost debut twins! My book came out on Tuesday!)


----------



## 71089

Vivi_Anna said:


> My first ever NA is out today. I'm so excited to be venturing on this new path in my career.
> 
> Would love some tweets, if you lovely people are so inclined.
> 
> tweet : secrets, passion and betrayal...VIOLET IS BLUE by @TawnyStokes , a NA romance with a dark twist, is out today! http://ow.ly/sC9xY
> 
> would love some shares on FB as well...
> 
> A thrilling new NA from NYT Bestselling Author Vivi Anna, writing as Tawny Stokes. VIOLET IS BLUE, a good girl, a bad boy and a dangerous obsession. http://ow.ly/sC9xY
> 
> http://ow.ly/sC9xY


tweeted


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Thank you so much ladies for the tweets and shares!!  You makes me happy!!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## TexasGirl

Those are lovely Clarissa!

I plan to do a new adult email out next week and will pull from here for a bunch of you guys. It'll be purty. During my own release week it's hard to sell anyone else's book as they are going for mine. By next week they'll be realizing it will be six months until my next new adult (I have other two projects to do first) and hopefully they will move on to you!

*My NEW ADULT BOOKBUB is today!*

Going into it I have sold

1300 Book 2 at 2.99
and
1600 Book 1 at .99

in the last six days.

So we can see what Bookbub does for me!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Sweet Deanna.  Can't wait to see what your final numbers end up at.  Go You!


----------



## Daizie

TexasGirl said:


> Those are lovely Clarissa!
> 
> I plan to do a new adult email out next week and will pull from here for a bunch of you guys. It'll be purty. During my own release week it's hard to sell anyone else's book as they are going for mine. By next week they'll be realizing it will be six months until my next new adult (I have other two projects to do first) and hopefully they will move on to you!
> 
> *My NEW ADULT BOOKBUB is today!*
> 
> Going into it I have sold
> 
> 1300 Book 2 at 2.99
> and
> 1600 Book 1 at .99
> 
> in the last six days.
> 
> So we can see what Bookbub does for me!


Wow. That's awesome. Congrats!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

TexasGirl said:


> Those are lovely Clarissa!
> 
> I plan to do a new adult email out next week and will pull from here for a bunch of you guys. It'll be purty. During my own release week it's hard to sell anyone else's book as they are going for mine. By next week they'll be realizing it will be six months until my next new adult (I have other two projects to do first) and hopefully they will move on to you!
> 
> *My NEW ADULT BOOKBUB is today!*
> 
> Going into it I have sold
> 
> 1300 Book 2 at 2.99
> and
> 1600 Book 1 at .99
> 
> in the last six days.
> 
> So we can see what Bookbub does for me!


Amazing numbers.  Go you!


----------



## laceysilks

Clarissa, those are awesome! I bought a kit and lots of beads before Christmas (on huge sale) and made some bookthongs as swag. My daughter loves these projects.

Those numbers for BookBub are SWEET!

They finally accepted Layers Deep for Feb 5th!!! I'm so excited - except it will be under ER not NA, which is all right too as I really need a boost. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## CarrieElks

sibelhodge said:


> I have a new NA release today under a pen name if anyone has time for a tweet share:
> 
> Facebook: New NA release! Secrets, Passion, Lies! Butterfly (a New Adult Romance) is a journey of 2 people's struggle to find inner strength, trust, and hope. Only $0.99 for a LTD Time! http://tinyurl.com/nockc7a
> 
> Twitter: Secrets, Passion, Lies! Butterfly is a journey of 2 people's struggle to find inner strength, trust, and hope. #NA http://tinyurl.com/nockc7a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace Elliot is falling apart. Overwhelming tragedy has turned her world into a dark and lonely place. Facing the pain and the ghosts is impossible. Hiding her secret behind a mask of confidence and living a lie is the only thing she knows how to do. She's alive...but not living.
> 
> Counsellor Ben Hardy is certain he can help Grace heal. Maybe it's a way to rid himself of the demons haunting him from that one horrific night when his life shattered.
> 
> When they meet, everything changes, and their pasts offer them a remedy to save each other...until Ben's traumatic history threatens to destroy the trust they've built.
> 
> Will the truth tear them apart? Or will it force them to understand the healing power of forgiveness and love?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Butterfly-Adult-Romance-Elle-Harper-ebook/dp/B00HW7B3Q4/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1389957799&sr=8-6&keywords=elle+harper
> 
> Thanks so much  xx


I tweeted you! Good luck with the new release!

Clarissa--I love those book marks. Some fans are going to be very happy!

Texasgirl--Good luck with the bookbub. I can't wait to hear the results. Are you refreshing every hour?


----------



## TexasGirl

Well, hmmmm.

I'd say the Bookbub New Adult list has some growing to do.

I mean, it's a CHEAP ad ($80) compared to $540 for contemporary romance, but the difference really shows in the 80K versus 610K subscribers.

You can generally count on Bookbub contemp romance and erotic romance (190K for $190) to get you in the top 100 on Amazon, and with the right book you can hit USA Today.

New adult won't do much but lift you for a day.

Now, for the price, it's good. I sold above the range they said -- 890 (their projection is 30-700). I'm sure there will be some residuals today.

But my advice is to get contemporary romance if you can. Most people sell a couple thousand with that category and you have a good shot at hitting a list.

All the other ads overperformed for me -- Bookblast day had 200 (I usually get about 70), ENT got 450 (I generally see 250).

Anyway, hopefully the list will grow before any of you guys use it!


----------



## KellyHarper

Thanks for sharing your results! Even those results would be great for someone on a budget while they're building their backlist to afford the bigger lists.


----------



## LG Castillo

Vivi_Anna said:


> My first ever NA is out today. I'm so excited to be venturing on this new path in my career.
> 
> Would love some tweets, if you lovely people are so inclined.
> 
> tweet : secrets, passion and betrayal...VIOLET IS BLUE by @TawnyStokes , a NA romance with a dark twist, is out today! http://ow.ly/sC9xY
> 
> would love some shares on FB as well...
> 
> A thrilling new NA from NYT Bestselling Author Vivi Anna, writing as Tawny Stokes. VIOLET IS BLUE, a good girl, a bad boy and a dangerous obsession. http://ow.ly/sC9xY
> 
> http://ow.ly/sC9xY


posted on FB and Tweeted!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Linda Castillo said:


> posted on FB and Tweeted!


Thank you Linda!!!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

TexasGirl said:


> Well, hmmmm.
> 
> I'd say the Bookbub New Adult list has some growing to do.
> 
> I mean, it's a CHEAP ad ($80) compared to $540 for contemporary romance, but the difference really shows in the 80K versus 610K subscribers.
> 
> You can generally count on Bookbub contemp romance and erotic romance (190K for $190) to get you in the top 100 on Amazon, and with the right book you can hit USA Today.
> 
> New adult won't do much but lift you for a day.
> 
> Now, for the price, it's good. I sold above the range they said -- 890 (their projection is 30-700). I'm sure there will be some residuals today.
> 
> But my advice is to get contemporary romance if you can. Most people sell a couple thousand with that category and you have a good shot at hitting a list.
> 
> All the other ads overperformed for me -- Bookblast day had 200 (I usually get about 70), ENT got 450 (I generally see 250).
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the list will grow before any of you guys use it!


Impressive and interesting results. Thanks for sharing.

Sibel/Elle: Shared.


----------



## Sarah M

Can I ask a stupid NA question? *paranoia* I should know these things, but my research has been slacking lately. 

If you have a cover when do you release it?


----------



## CarrieElks

If you're short on reviews, Book Review Bay are offering free promotion for romance books. The offer ends on 19th Jan so you'll need to sign up fairly fast. http://www.bookreviewbay.com/p/book-review-bay-book-tours.html#


----------



## CarrieElks

SBright said:


> Can I ask a stupid NA question? *paranoia* I should know these things, but my research has been slacking lately.
> 
> If you have a cover when do you release it?


The aim is to build up some interest before release day, so around 14 days before sounds like a pretty good plan. Have you decided how to release it? You can either use a blog tour company (paid) or set up your own sign up sheet and get bloggers to join in. You want to get as many people to see it as possible.


----------



## laceysilks

> I have a new NA release today under a pen name if anyone has time for a tweet share:
> 
> Facebook: New NA release! Secrets, Passion, Lies! Butterfly (a New Adult Romance) is a journey of 2 people's struggle to find inner strength, trust, and hope. Only $0.99 for a LTD Time! http://tinyurl.com/nockc7a
> 
> Twitter: Secrets, Passion, Lies! Butterfly is a journey of 2 people's struggle to find inner strength, trust, and hope. #NA http://tinyurl.com/nockc7a


Done 

Also, looks like BookBub prices went up for Erotic Romance and so has the # of subscribers.


----------



## TexasGirl

I must have looked at the wrong price this morning, as there's no way they would have raised it that much.

But it's a good list. I'm going to try to get on it in a couple months. I unfortunately did a 99 cent Black Friday thing, so I have to wait a while.


----------



## Sarah M

CarrieElks said:


> The aim is to build up some interest before release day, so around 14 days before sounds like a pretty good plan. Have you decided how to release it? You can either use a blog tour company (paid) or set up your own sign up sheet and get bloggers to join in. You want to get as many people to see it as possible.


I won't have a firm release date until mid-February, but I was thinking of going with a blog tour company when I do?


----------



## Crime fighters

When I publish my first novel, I plan to have a cover reveal a month before it's released. Then have a book blitz planned for the day of release and then a blog tour two weeks after launch. It's probably overkill, and I'm looking at spending about $1500 to release the book (that includes editing, cover and promo). The odds are against me at making that money back in the short term, but in the long term I think I'll be able to sell 1000 copies. 

Conventional wisdom in advertising is that it takes someone seeing a product 7 times before they buy it. Exposure that is consistent is key, imo.


----------



## 71089

CarrieElks said:


> If you're short on reviews, Book Review Bay are offering free promotion for romance books. The offer ends on 19th Jan so you'll need to sign up fairly fast. http://www.bookreviewbay.com/p/book-review-bay-book-tours.html#


Awesome!! Thanks  I signed up!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

I signed up too!


----------



## valeriechase

CarrieElks said:


> If you're short on reviews, Book Review Bay are offering free promotion for romance books. The offer ends on 19th Jan so you'll need to sign up fairly fast. http://www.bookreviewbay.com/p/book-review-bay-book-tours.html#


Thanks so much for the tip, Carrie! I just signed up. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## CarrieElks

Shared on Facebook, C.C., and happy to do so because I loved the book. Good luck with the relaunch and I really like the comparison to Outsiders / Pretty in Pink. Some of my favorite movies.


----------



## Guest

H.W. Ward,

I just discovered this thread! Thank you.  I have books published with a publisher, but I'm excited to now enter the world of indie publishing!

***

I have an NA paranormal romance book coming out in June 2014.

_*Benton: A Zombie Novel, Volume One*_ focuses on the life of 23-year-old Jennifer Benton as she navigates the zombie apocalypse, deals with the various humans she meets and handles falling in love.

*Since the book is not out until June 2014, the two links I'm promoting are:*

Goodreads - Here is where readers can mark Benton as "Want to Read" >> HERE!

Mailing List - Here is where readers can get a notification of when Benton is published >> HERE!

Thanks! I'm open to all cross promotion. My Facebook page currently has over 3,300 "likes" and my Twitter page has over 4,000 followers. My focus is on monsters - zombies, vampires, werewolves, etc.

Jolie


----------



## victoriasmith

TexasGirl said:


> Well, hmmmm.
> 
> I'd say the Bookbub New Adult list has some growing to do.
> 
> I mean, it's a CHEAP ad ($80) compared to $540 for contemporary romance, but the difference really shows in the 80K versus 610K subscribers.
> 
> You can generally count on Bookbub contemp romance and erotic romance (190K for $190) to get you in the top 100 on Amazon, and with the right book you can hit USA Today.
> 
> New adult won't do much but lift you for a day.
> 
> Now, for the price, it's good. I sold above the range they said -- 890 (their projection is 30-700). I'm sure there will be some residuals today.
> 
> But my advice is to get contemporary romance if you can. Most people sell a couple thousand with that category and you have a good shot at hitting a list.
> 
> All the other ads overperformed for me -- Bookblast day had 200 (I usually get about 70), ENT got 450 (I generally see 250).
> 
> Anyway, hopefully the list will grow before any of you guys use it!


Hey, everyone! It's actually only my second post on this forum and I'm excited. I joined Kboards to find out more about Bookbub and their new NA category. I just got accepted for an ad in it last week. Whoot! But I did one for my free promotion. It's great to see your results, Texasgirl! I hope I fair okay  My ad goes live in February. I applied on Sunday and I think I heard back on Tuesday.

I love this thread already. Can't wait to join in and help promote.

Oh, a little about me, I write NA contemporary romance, NA multicultural romance, and NA sci romance currently. I did the Bookbub for my NA multicultural to help promote its sequel that comes out next month.


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi, Victoria, Chase and Jolie! It's great to see you here.


----------



## Guest

CarrieElks said:


> Hi, Victoria, Chase and Jolie! It's great to see you here.


Hello Carrie! I followed you on Facebook and Twitter!

Jolie


----------



## Crime fighters

P.j, I'll throw the book around twitter, goodreads, facebook, amazon, and my blog once I finish it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

C.C. - Your new cover is so much better. Is it working? (Shared by the way.  )


----------



## laceysilks

First off all, welcome to all  We're growing so fast! Yay!

Going through this page to promote in a few minutes (once kiddies go to bed).

Just a side note - it's much easier for me (I don't know if it is for others too) if you post: 

Tweet This: "your entire tweet including your @"
FB This: "what you want me to share on FB including the link"

Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Please let me know if you'd like me to promote your work at my Facebook and Twitter.  I ask because my focus is on NA/paranormal romance, but it's also on monsters (vampires, zombies, werewolves, etc.)  Some of you may not want your work promoted at my social networking sites.

Jolie


----------



## LG Castillo

C.C. Kelly said:


> First off, thanks to Clarissa, KB and everyone that helped me fix my cover.
> 
> So, if you have time - I need to reboot, er - relaunch?
> 
> *Tweet*: Rage, Music and Love collide in Ache, a New Adult Romance by P.J. Post, 99 cents for a limited time http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HGO4HN4
> 
> *Facebook*: A warm melty center wrapped in a dangerous shell. Rage, Music and Love collide in the punk music scene of the early 80's in Ache, the first book of a dark and intense New Adult Romance Series by P.J. Post, 99 cents through January. Think a heavier version of The Outsiders meets Pretty in Pink, but with great music, you know, if books had soundtracks. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HGO4HN4
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


Tweeted and Facebooked!


----------



## LG Castillo

Joliedupre said:


> H.W. Ward,
> 
> I just discovered this thread! Thank you.  I have books published with a publisher, but I'm excited to now enter the world of indie publishing!
> 
> ***
> 
> I have an NA paranormal romance book coming out in June 2014.
> 
> _*Benton: A Zombie Novel, Volume One*_ focuses on the life of 23-year-old Jennifer Benton as she navigates the zombie apocalypse, deals with the various humans she meets and handles falling in love.
> 
> *Since the book is not out until June 2014, the two links I'm promoting are:*
> 
> Goodreads - Here is where readers can mark Benton as "Want to Read" >> HERE!
> 
> Mailing List - Here is where readers can get a notification of when Benton is published >> HERE!
> 
> Thanks! I'm open to all cross promotion. My Facebook page currently has over 3,300 "likes" and my Twitter page has over 4,000 followers. My focus is on monsters - zombies, vampires, werewolves, etc.
> 
> Jolie


Added to my TBR on Goodreads! If you do a book release blitz, let me know. I'll post on my blog.


----------



## Guest

Linda Castillo said:


> Added to my TBR on Goodreads! If you do a book release blitz, let me know. I'll post on my blog.


Thanks! I added your Lash to my TBR on Goodreads. I notice you read Julie Morgan's book. I'm reading it now.

Jolie


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## olefish

C.C. Kelly said:


> *Tweet*: Rage, Music and Love collide in Ache, a New Adult Romance by P.J. Post, 99 cents for a limited time http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HGO4HN4
> 
> *Facebook*: A warm melty center wrapped in a dangerous shell. Rage, Music and Love collide in the punk music scene of the early 80's in Ache, the first book of a dark and intense New Adult Romance Series by P.J. Post, 99 cents through January. Think a heavier version of The Outsiders meets Pretty in Pink, but with great music, you know, if books had soundtracks. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HGO4HN4
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!


tweeted and facebooked


----------



## Guest

C.C. Kelly said:


> If you think they might like a dark-ish NA Romance about punk music set in the early 80's and you're game, I'll take my chances - promote away!


Super! I'll promote you at my Facebook and Twitter. I'll do Facebook now, since I'm on it. Then Twitter after. 

Update:

Here's the Facebook link - https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=706240519408683
Here's the Twitter link - https://twitter.com/Joliedupre/status/425648487045144576


----------



## CarrieElks

C.C. Kelly said:


> Speaking of goodreads, what exactly can I do there to promote everyone's books (that will be a positive thing within the GR culture) other than reviewing them?
> 
> I can't read that fast.


I'm not sure there's much else you can do on Goodreads. It's a reader's playground, really. If you read something good, you can read and recommend it. Add things to your TBR list. If you have a blog you can link it up on there, too. Apart from that, I'm stumped!

Interested to see if there's anything else anybody can think of.


----------



## Daizie

C.C. Kelly said:


> Speaking of goodreads, what exactly can I do there to promote everyone's books (that will be a positive thing within the GR culture) other than reviewing them?
> 
> I can't read that fast.


Not a ton that's acceptable, I'm afraid. If you belong to an appropriate group, and you do read a book you like, you can recommend it. (Self-promo is only allowed in designated spots.) That creates clickable links to a book and people might check it out. You could also add books to your to-read list. You could create a list of something like your favorite NA covers and add some books from this thread that you find visually appealing.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

I just finished the last post on my New Adult top 100 research.

On dec 20 2013 I took data from all the books in the top 100 for Kindle -> romance -> New Adult on Amazon and came up with data about price, length, POV, reviews, print size and some other things.
I loved making them and they have made me look at books and writing in a different way.

Background information

Preliminary results (Rankings, box/books, Series vs stand alone, Point of view, Price, Print size, page count. Also explains about Average, Modal and Median)

Time and reviews

Chapters and more about prices

If you want to see something really cool, check out the end of the last post! I've created two versions of the most average book in the top 100, one by calculated averages and the other by the most common stats in graphs and tables. They are so different that you won't believe it!

Enjoy!


----------



## CarrieElks

Kia, great post, and really interesting facts, thank you for sharing your hard work.

Sibelius, I just tweeted. Good luck with the new release!


----------



## theaatkinson

Hey folks!
I'm new to the thread but eager to get going. I've begun moving down the thread. basically, I see some tweets and fb posts. Is there anything else I should know?

posted you on my facebook page, Sibel. And tweeted.
tweeted you CC Kelly. Looks good!

maybe if y'all are amenable: TY

*Tweet this*: She has the power to change the world; he was born to destroy it. http://amzn.to/Lket6w @theaatkinson


----------



## Daizie

Kia Zi Shiru said:


> I just finished the last post on my New Adult top 100 research.
> 
> On dec 20 2013 I took data from all the books in the top 100 for Kindle -> romance -> New Adult on Amazon and came up with data about price, length, POV, reviews, print size and some other things.
> I loved making them and they have made me look at books and writing in a different way.
> 
> Background information
> 
> Preliminary results (Rankings, box/books, Series vs stand alone, Point of view, Price, Print size, page count. Also explains about Average, Modal and Median)
> 
> Time and reviews
> 
> Chapters and more about prices
> 
> If you want to see something really cool, check out the end of the last post! I've created two versions of the most average book in the top 100, one by calculated averages and the other by the most common stats in graphs and tables. They are so different that you won't believe it!
> 
> Enjoy!


Excellent post! Thanks for sharing all that data.


----------



## teresahill

Hi,
I've been asking around about a loop for New Adult writers, to share information about writing and promoting the genre, and I didn't find one. So I've created a brand new one.

If anyone's written or currently writing New Adult and wants to take part, please send an e-mail to [email protected] to subscribe. Please share this information with your friends and on other loops.
Thanks,
Teresa Hill


----------



## Beth Hyland

Vivi_Anna said:


> Would love some tweets, if you lovely people are so inclined.
> 
> tweet : secrets, passion and betrayal...VIOLET IS BLUE by @TawnyStokes , a NA romance with a dark twist, is out today! http://ow.ly/sC9xY


Just getting started here. Tweeted to my legions of followers. ;-) Love the cover!


----------



## Beth Hyland

theaatkinson said:


> Hey folks!
> I'm new to the thread but eager to get going.
> 
> *Tweet this*: She has the power to change the world; he was born to destroy it. http://amzn.to/Lket6w @theaatkinson


I'm a newbie here too. Just tweeted.


----------



## valeriechase

Kia, what an awesome post and series! Thanks so much for doing all of that research!


----------



## kathrynoh

Tweeted Sibel and Thea under my pen name (CandyJStarr) and am about to read Kia's article.


----------



## theaatkinson

waiting on new stuff to share...ty everyone for the tweets. I believe I responded on twitter


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## valeriechase

ClarissaWild said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My new book FIERCE was published 1 day too early, so I was hoping to get a little soft push today  I'd love it if you could post this somewhere!!!


I posted on FB! Love your blurb!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Wow, you're doing so well with this one, Clarissa! I've shared too.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tweeted, Clarissa!


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted, Clarissa. And all ready for tomorrow's release day blitz


----------



## theaatkinson

Tweeted Clarissa


----------



## 71089

Thank you all!!  <3


----------



## laceysilks

Kia, I love the breakdown of your research  Thank you for sharing.

Shared Sibel, Thea and Clarissa

Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## LG Castillo

ClarissaWild said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> My new book FIERCE was published 1 day too early, so I was hoping to get a little soft push today  I'd love it if you could post this somewhere!!!
> 
> GRAPHIC BANNER:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook: FIERCE is out now!! Please share this post if you love exciting books with hot, swoon-worthy alpha males falling for the geeky nerd girls  Only 0.99 cents for 1 week!! ** Links ** AMAZON: http://smarturl.it/fierce --- BARNES&NOBLE: http://bit.ly/19UVXx5 --- KOBO: http://bit.ly/LXb6mg --- ALL ROMANCE: http://bit.ly/1cfXXPH --- SMASHWORDS: http://bit.ly/1eSLjGe --- GOOGLE PLAY: http://bit.ly/MbVLiL
> 
> *Twitter: *Would you risk your life for love? FIERCE - A #NewAdult #Romance #novel by @WildClarissa - Available Now! http://smarturl.it/fierce
> 
> Thank you!!! <3


tweeted!


----------



## kathrynoh

Tweeted, Clarissa... and love your cover.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru

Thanks girls! I was happy to do the research, it helped me a lot with looking at my own books and my upcoming works. I'm working on a version of the research file that can be used cross genre and especially that will allow for easy data input and output.
I think, for me, one of the most surprising things was the difference in amount of reviews per day.


----------



## CarrieElks

Hey, how is everybody doing? I have a new release coming up on Feb 12th for Fix You (picture in my signature.) If you have a blog and the time, I've put the sign up form here for the release day blitz. I'd truly appreciate your help.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Fnb4D9ymWkefanRJzKniF1yNw0tuG_5ywOlFVMcP1dA/viewform

If you don't have a blog, no worries, I'll put the links and tweets up on release day 

BLURB
"Richard, we had a baby."

31st December 1999. Seventeen-year-old Brit, Hanna Vincent, meets New Yorker, Richard Larsen; a Columbia student and step-son of scion Leon Maxwell. Divided by wealth, distance and a common language, an unconventional friendship grows between the two.

From London to New York, from 1999 to 2012, Fix You follows the story of quirky, music-loving Hanna and handsome, driven Richard as they fall in love and are torn apart. Their tempestuous relationship leads to an explosive revelation that threatens to destroy them both.

Emotional and touching, this is a story of second chances. Is their shattered love beyond repair?


----------



## authoryallen

CarrieElks said:


> Hey, how is everybody doing? I have a new release coming up on Feb 12th for Fix You (picture in my signature.) If you have a blog and the time, I've put the sign up form here for the release day blitz. I'd truly appreciate your help.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Fnb4D9ymWkefanRJzKniF1yNw0tuG_5ywOlFVMcP1dA/viewform
> 
> If you don't have a blog, no worries, I'll put the links and tweets up on release day


Signed up!!


----------



## CarrieElks

authoryallen said:


> Signed up!!


Thank you!


----------



## AngryGames

*Alive, or Just Breathing* (Smashwords link)

_*Devin Fischer lost both of his parents when he was nine.*
His controversial mother was taken from him in a freak accident. His father made him an emotional orphan that same day. Devin's goal is to leave small-town Southern Idaho and the legacy of his mother's sensational death behind. The only obstacles in his path are the last two years of high school, and the many enemies he's made with his quick fists and quicker temper.

*Melinda Liddy dreams of the day she can escape from the nightmare her life has become.*
Her life has become a bitter tug-of-war between the need to escape from her drunken, abusive father, and her inability to leave her mother behind to face the monster's explosive, unpredictable violence alone. As Melinda struggles to hold on long enough for an academic path, instead of becoming a runaway like her older sister Theresa, she finds a kindred spirit in Devin.

*Together, they attempt to navigate the minefield of broken families, high school society, and the chaotic, sometimes confusing emotions that come with falling in love for the first time.*

84,600 word novel
Mature themes / language_

Genre(s): *Coming of Age* / *New Adult*
Release date: *January 24, 2014*

Right. So. I told myself I wouldn't do this because I'm just not into promoting myself, but my wife, whom I love very much, asked me very nicely to at least give it a shot. I feel weird because this book is so far outside of my normal genre(s) of scifi/horror. And I have no idea if I'm doing this right. You can probably sense that I'm a bit nervous...

I should probably also add that this is a dark, somewhat grim look at growing up, just so no one is surprised. Wasn't sure if I should include triggers or not (again, this is not my normal genre, so I'm not as familiar with the 'rules' of NA as I am with sci-fi and horror).

Aaaand... I'm such a nobody that I have to click on one of the books in my signature to remember who I am sometimes. My marketing power is a grand total of one (which happens to be cinisajoy, and I'm sure she's got this thread bookmarked). All of my test readers are female, so maybe I don't give myself enough credit, as I've turned them on to some of you before... but no guarantees.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Crime fighters

Clarissa, I wasn't able to do the book blitz as I'm currently pulling my hair out trying to move my website/blog. I made that up by purchasing a copy (obviously), and will fb and tweet. 

P.J, I'm going to have your review up of Ache sometime in the next week (will probably be the first or second post on the new site). Took longer than I expected, but I loved it! 

Travis, I read your blurb; it takes place in a high school setting? Is it YA or NA?


----------



## CarrieElks

AngryGames said:


> *Alive, or Just Breathing* (Smashwords link)
> 
> _*Devin Fischer lost both of his parents when he was nine.*
> His controversial mother was taken from him in a freak accident. His father made him an emotional orphan that same day. Devin's goal is to leave small-town Southern Idaho and the legacy of his mother's sensational death behind. The only obstacles in his path are the last two years of high school, and the many enemies he's made with his quick fists and quicker temper.
> 
> *Melinda Liddy dreams of the day she can escape from the nightmare her life has become.*
> Her life has become a bitter tug-of-war between the need to escape from her drunken, abusive father, and her inability to leave her mother behind to face the monster's explosive, unpredictable violence alone. As Melinda struggles to hold on long enough for an academic path, instead of becoming a runaway like her older sister Theresa, she finds a kindred spirit in Devin.
> 
> *Together, they attempt to navigate the minefield of broken families, high school society, and the chaotic, sometimes confusing emotions that come with falling in love for the first time.*
> 
> 84,600 word novel
> Mature themes / language_
> 
> Genre(s): *Coming of Age* / *New Adult*
> Release date: *January 24, 2014*
> 
> Right. So. I told myself I wouldn't do this because I'm just not into promoting myself, but my wife, whom I love very much, asked me very nicely to at least give it a shot. I feel weird because this book is so far outside of my normal genre(s) of scifi/horror. And I have no idea if I'm doing this right. You can probably sense that I'm a bit nervous...
> 
> I should probably also add that this is a dark, somewhat grim look at growing up, just so no one is surprised. Wasn't sure if I should include triggers or not (again, this is not my normal genre, so I'm not as familiar with the 'rules' of NA as I am with sci-fi and horror).
> 
> Aaaand... I'm such a nobody that I have to click on one of the books in my signature to remember who I am sometimes. My marketing power is a grand total of one (which happens to be cinisajoy, and I'm sure she's got this thread bookmarked). All of my test readers are female, so maybe I don't give myself enough credit, as I've turned them on to some of you before... but no guarantees.


Hi Travis! You're not a nobody, I recognise you from the boards, which is probably more than you do me!

I've had a little play at something we could tweet easily for you. How does this sound?

Alive or Just Breathing by Travis Hill. Broken. Emotional. Dark. That's high school. That's love. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0P85DQ/?tag=kbpst-20

Feel free to play around with it. It is just easier if you give us something ready made to promote!


----------



## CarrieElks

C.C. Kelly said:


> I've been scratching my head trying to figure how to help promote NA and then I had an idea...
> 
> I'm not sure how many of you have checked out Short Fiction Writers Guild in my signature, we've been told by romance writers in the past that the banner had too much of a spec-fic feel and turned them off.
> 
> So, we'd like to put up a hot romance banner on the site and..
> 
> *Invite you all to take over the site for a month! *
> 
> February and maybe two more months during the year would be exclusive romance promotion months.
> 
> The new romance banner would be "February is Romance Month" or something.
> 
> We're still working on how to maximize exposure for everyone, how many books, guest blogs, etc. to feature.
> 
> The catch is the books need to be novella length or shorter, however, novella serials count as do the short perma-free books romance writers often write. Links to novels, however, will be encouraged.
> 
> The idea is simple - How can we help?
> 
> So please let me know your thoughts. SFWG is a standard blog set up, so let's hear your ideas and if you want to participate. Let me know either in this thread or through PM's. Thanks!
> 
> I'll keep everyone updated here as we figure things out. I know we don't have much time before February, but hey, so what?


Hey CC. Sounds like a great idea. I'm in. I also have a novella that might work. Happy to work with you on a post! Maybe we could each take over for a day, or do some funny q&a sessions. (Romance 101 or something.) I'll have a think.


----------



## AngryGames

Brenna said:


> Travis, I'd love to help you out. Will tweet and FB when I can.


Thank you.



> Travis, I read your blurb; it takes place in a high school setting? Is it YA or NA?


So... I've read a hundred threads, here and elsewhere, including one I made myself, asking what is the line where something is no longer YA (too graphic for YA), and the answers I've received were all over the place. Some say just because it's about teenagers and has teenager POV, it is YA, regardless of content (other than pure erotica of course).

Some say if it has a graphic sex scene or violence or such, it isn't YA and is now NA or whatever this new 'mature ya' category is that I've read about around here.

I just made it 'Coming of Age' which doesn't have an age category, and 'New Adult' though I've given it keywords that could also place it in YA. It does have a slightly graphic sex scene (but to be honest, everyone's opinion of 'graphic' is so different that some readers will laugh because it's tame, others will be horrified and demand Amazon give them their money back).

It has violence, it has adult language (though my wife, a high school teacher, says the language in it isn't anything too crazy since she hears kids all day long talking even worse than my characters). It's also a 'romance,' but not the happy/sappy/typical (no idea what is typical since I don't read romance) kind.

My wife says it's like a darker Nicholas Sparks story. I don't really know who that is, other than he makes women cry a lot because his romances are tragic.

This is why I'm doing the nervous dance. I typically don't write in this genre, but this story had to come out since it's mostly a highly fictionalized story of me and close friends growing up in rural Idaho. It is NOT an easy book to like. All of my test readers (all females for some reason) loved it, but hated me when they were done with it.

*sigh* I babble when I'm nervous.



> Hi Travis! You're not a nobody, I recognise you from the boards, which is probably more than you do me!
> 
> I've had a little play at something we could tweet easily for you. How does this sound?
> 
> Alive or Just Breathing by Travis Hill. Broken. Emotional. Dark. That's high school. That's love. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0P85DQ/?tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Feel free to play around with it. It is just easier if you give us something ready made to promote!


Ummm.... sure. I don't know. I don't really promote myself other than publishing stories and maybe announcing it once on Twitter and my public FB page. So what you wrote sounds good. For me, it's a fine line of wanting people to be interested enough to read it, but also trying to talk them out of it because it's not a book full of rainbows and unicorns.

Again, I apologize. I'm way out of my element. SciFi and horror are easy to promote. "Jack killed his parents with a knife, then open a portal to hell with their blood!!!" and "Aliens arrived, but they weren't interested in eating humans... no, they came for our garbage!" But I am trying to learn, and I do appreciate being shoved along the path by those of you who know wtf you are doing!


----------



## Crime fighters

Okay, I was just wondering how you would characterize it. I'll send out some tweets in the next couple days. (I don't like promoting more than a few books a day, so as to not appear spammy). I'll use that tweet that was recommended earlier. Good luck


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## AngryGames

Yeah, my childhood was a nightmare of terror, and when I hit my late teens and twenties, I did what most people that lived through it did and became a drug-abusing criminal. I've got a lifetime to draw from. I've got a sequel plotted out for "Alive" but I have to wait at least six months before I can begin thinking about writing it. 

This book took too much out of me, made me spend far too much time reliving events that have kept me from finding true happiness. My wife loves the book, but she doesn't love me so much while I'm writing / working on it. I hit a few very low points while writing this one that I would like to avoid for a while before I have to do it again. 

This is why I like science fiction and other spec fic... The stories can be dark, and the characters can draw from some of my experiences, but it isn't the constant beat of the 'bad memories' drum that more 'realistic' stories seem to have (sometimes, not all NA stuff is dark). 

Anyway, anyone that has something they'd like me to push on my small circle of fans and friends, send me a PM or tell me which # of post in this thread you already have something and I'll do what I can. I'm awful at self promotion, but I'm a pretty good dope (story) dealer. Especially if the drug (book) sells itself. 

And C.C., I'll actually re-read your idea and then participate... but I'm still waiting for that heavy metal thread we talked about haha.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Crime fighters

C.C. Kelly said:


> KB, thanks - I hope it was worth the wait.


Two stars. Out of five. 

Just kidding!


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## 71089

DELETED BECAUSE OF TOS CHANGE


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Hey guys Sarra Cannon's New Adult Contemporary just went perma free, I would LOVE to see her hit the top 100 free. Let's help her out!

FB Post:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=711409925570562&set=a.217339168310976.57234.187248614653365&type=1&stream_ref=10

or

Sarra Cannon's NA contemporary novel, THE TROUBLE WITH GOODBYE, is FREE right now! 
http://amzn.to/LBFAtK









Tweet:
#Free @Amazon The Trouble With Goodbye by @SarraMaria #MustRead #NewAdult #Conteporary http://amzn.to/LBFAtK

The Trouble With Goodbye by @SarraMaria #MustRead #NewAdult #Conteporary #FreeKindleBook #KindleFreebie http://amzn.to/LBFAtK


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## kathrynoh

Tweeted.

Plus I've got a question - is it worth starting a fb account for my pen name?  I've never bothered because it I'm not sure about how valuable it would be but now I'm thinking I could be missing out on promo opportunities.  Do people create pen name fb accounts from their own account or sign up with a completely new one?

I've been trying to keep my pen name separate but I won't be totally devastated if people make the connection.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Bella, I was going to tweet Sarra's book, but I'm not seeing it as free. Was it a one day thing? Am I too late? I wouldn't want to get my reader's excited, and then angry when they found it wasn't free.


----------



## theaatkinson

Hey folks:

I have a freebie today for New Adult dystopian romance. If you feel like tweeting or sharing, here's the info

tweet: 
She's meant to change the world; he was born to destroy it. Phoenix is Free today on Amazon @theaatkinson http://amzn.to/1jE7L7x


----------



## authoryallen

theaatkinson said:


> Hey folks:
> 
> I have a freebie today for New Adult dystopian romance. If you feel like tweeting or sharing, here's the info
> 
> tweet:
> She's meant to change the world; he was born to destroy it. Phoenix is Free today on Amazon @theaatkinson http://amzn.to/1jE7L7x


Tweeted!!


----------



## 71089

BellaRoccaforte said:


> Hey guys Sarra Cannon's New Adult Contemporary just went perma free, I would LOVE to see her hit the top 100 free. Let's help her out!
> 
> FB Post:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=711409925570562&set=a.217339168310976.57234.187248614653365&type=1&stream_ref=10
> 
> or
> 
> Sarra Cannon's NA contemporary novel, THE TROUBLE WITH GOODBYE, is FREE right now!
> http://amzn.to/LBFAtK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet:
> #Free @Amazon The Trouble With Goodbye by @SarraMaria #MustRead #NewAdult #Conteporary http://amzn.to/LBFAtK
> 
> The Trouble With Goodbye by @SarraMaria #MustRead #NewAdult #Conteporary #FreeKindleBook #KindleFreebie http://amzn.to/LBFAtK


shared!


----------



## theaatkinson

TY to both authoryallen and syrimne13 (hope I spelled those right.) I appreciate the shares. Think I followed you both too...not sure.


----------



## 71089

sibelhodge said:


> Could I get a tweet or share, please if you have time?  xx
> 
> Twitter:
> Nevaeh's New Adult Book Blog: Win 2 Copies of "Butterfly" by Elle Harper! #NA #NewAdult #romance http://tinyurl.com/nar66w4
> 
> Facebook:
> 
> Elle Harper/Sibel Hodge is giving away 2 copies of Butterfly on Nevaeh's New Adult Book Blog today! "I couldn't recommend this book enough. It's raw, it's honest, it's brutal, it's real ... handled beautifully, with many messages to share because in the end it's about surviving any way you can. Also, one of the very best duel-POV's I've ever read." -- Bibliophilia, Goodreads http://tinyurl.com/nar66w4
> 
> Thanks so much  xx


tweeted!


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted Sibel. And I tweeted Thea the other day  Good luck!


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## theaatkinson

CarrieElks said:


> Tweeted Sibel. And I tweeted Thea the other day  Good luck!


Ty carrie!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

I've released my second full-length novel. I'm still learning lots and lots! OMG.

If anyone has the time or space to post a fb post or tweet I've included some below. I would be very very appreciative! Thanks sooo much!

****************************************************************

TWEETS:

#NewRelease! INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte on @amazonkindle NOW. #Paranormal #Horror #NewAdult #MustRead http://amzn.to/1ogFebx

~~~~~~~~~

#INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte on @amazonkindle NOW. #Paranormal #Horror #AMReading #MustRead http://amzn.to/1ogFebx

~~~~~~~~~

#INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte is Available NOW.

#Paranormal #Horror #AMReading #MustRead http://amzn.to/1ogFebx

~~~~~~~~~

INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte is Available NOW. #Paranormal #PNR #Horror #AMReading #INKSeries http://amzn.to/1ogFebx

~~~~~~~~~

INK: Vanishing Point (Book 2) by @BellaRoccaforte is Available NOW. #Paranormal #PNR #Horror #AMReading #INKSeries http://amzn.to/1ogFebx

*****************************************************************

Facebook Posts:

It's what we've all been waiting for! INK: Vanishing Point - Book 2 in the INK Series by Bella Roccaforte is out and available at most digital retailers! Go Get Your Copy Today!

#Paranormal #NewAdult #NewRelease

Amazon: http://amzn.to/1ogFebx
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1bmJvam
Kobo: http://bit.ly/1fXiBmo 
Barnes & Noble: http://bit.ly/M9nWyu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

INK: Vanishing Point - The second installment in the INK Series by Bella Roccaforte is out and available at most digital retailers! Go Get Your Copy Today!

INK: Fine Lines is on SALE for just 99 Pennies!

#Paranormal #NewAdult #NewRelease #PNR #AmReading

Amazon: http://amzn.to/1ogFebx
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1bmJvam
Kobo: http://bit.ly/1fXiBmo 
Barnes & Noble: http://bit.ly/M9nWyu


----------



## CarrieElks

Congrats on your release BellaRoccaForte. I just tweeted you!

And well done on getting in the huffpo, Brenna, that's amazing. I've scheduled a tweet for about ten minutes time


----------



## Raquel Lyon

@ Brenna & Bella. All done.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Brenna I tweeted and shared and sent it to Momma Says Read

Thanks Carrie and Raquel! I have to say, then when I released my first book - this thread generated the most sales for me!!!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

sibelhodge said:


> Tweeted and shared Brenna & Bella  xx


Thank you so much!


----------



## sarracannon

Wanted to pop in and say thank you to those of you who tweeted and shared my free book! And thanks Bella for coming on to announce it.  I was so busy and she is just too sweet. Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi everybody!
Fix You, my first full-length novel, is being released today. EEK! I'd so appreciate any tweets, facebook posts or any other pimping you can do to help. Thank you so so much!! 

*TWEET:*

NEW RELEASE! Fix You by @carrieelks. A tale of twelve years, two hearts and one secret baby. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICXD842

*FACEBOOK POST:*

RELEASE DAY - Fix You by Carrie Elks.
"Richard, we had a baby." 31st December 1999. Seventeen-year-old Brit, Hanna Vincent, meets New Yorker, Richard Larsen; a Columbia student and step-son of scion Leon Maxwell. Divided by wealth, distance and a common language, an unconventional friendship grows between the two.

From London to New York, from 1999 to 2012, Fix You follows the story of quirky, music-loving Hanna and handsome, driven Richard as they fall in love and are torn apart. Their tempestuous relationship leads to an explosive revelation that threatens to destroy them both.

Emotional and touching, this is a story of second chances. Is their love shattered beyond repair?
Available now on Amazon - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICXD842


----------



## theaatkinson

tweeted Bella, Brena, and cArrie. best of luck


----------



## laceysilks

Got Brenna, Bella and Carrie (FB for this aft)


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Carrie, tweeted/shared and sent it to Momma at momma says read.

thank you theaatkinson, Carrie and Lacey! You guys rock!


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks Thea, Lacey, Bella and everybody else who has tweeted / shared. I really appreciate your support xx


----------



## Beth Hyland

Bella & Carrie, tweeted your new releases. Congrats! 

And Brenna, awesome about the Huff Po piece! Tweeted that, too.


----------



## Beth Hyland

sarracannon said:


> Wanted to pop in and say thank you to those of you who tweeted and shared my free book! And thanks Bella for coming on to announce it.  I was so busy and she is just too sweet. Thank you everyone!!!


Just tweeted, Sarra.


----------



## Beth Hyland

kathrynoh said:


> Plus I've got a question - is it worth starting a fb account for my pen name? I've never bothered because it I'm not sure about how valuable it would be but now I'm thinking I could be missing out on promo opportunities. Do people create pen name fb accounts from their own account or sign up with a completely new one?
> 
> I've been trying to keep my pen name separate but I won't be totally devastated if people make the connection.


Hi Kathryn, technically, I think you're supposed to use your normal Profile and create a Page from that. There are so many FB functions that a Page can't do. For instance, you can't be in a group (street team or discussion group) with your Page. It has to be a Profile (which really sucks if you don't write under your real name). I have a Profile under my author name and then made a Page from that, which isn't totally kosher, but I do have a DBA in my state under my author name. But I know other authors who only use their Page, keeping their Profiles private. You can change your settings so that your Profile isn't searchable. So if someone searches for your author name, all that will pop up will be your Page.


----------



## olefish

Not to be a party pooper, but I was wondering just how much tweeting and facebooking works to draw clicks.  I ask because I have done a bunch of tweets and facebooks shares for the posts here and I have tracked click-through rates.  The results are extremely underwhelming.  Maybe that's because my followers find me annoying or something. 

How about you guys? Do your followers click on the promo links?


----------



## kathrynoh

Beth, thanks for your reply.  It took me a while to read it because my laptop died and I've spend the past week getting up to speed but appreciate it.

Carrie, tweeted


----------



## Anne Frasier

olefish said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but I was wondering just how much tweeting and facebooking works to draw clicks. I ask because I have done a bunch of tweets and facebooks shares for the posts here and I have tracked click-through rates. The results are extremely underwhelming. Maybe that's because my followers find me annoying or something.
> 
> How about you guys? Do your followers click on the promo links?


i'm glad you brought this up, because it's a concern of mine. i want to cross-promote somehow, but i fear that even the little i post about my own books will start driving readers away.


----------



## LG Castillo

Hi everybody!

I'm doing a cover reveal. I'd love some help getting the cover out on facebook. Below is the information you can cut and paste to FB. 












> Before the Fall (Broken Angel #3) Cover Reveal!
> 
> CLICK and add to Goodreads: https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/20868756-before-the-fall
> 
> Lash remembered what Naomi's grandmother once told him long ago:
> "There is always light where there is love."
> 
> He kept those words close to his heart because they meant that the love between him and Naomi was destined.
> 
> With the binding ceremony behind them, Lash and Naomi have even more questions about their past lives as memories resurface and they discover that they were kept apart by the one person they had thought was their greatest ally-Archangel Raphael.
> 
> When the other archangels finally reveal the mystery of their ancient past, they uncover a story of lust, envy, betrayal, loss and descent into darkness.
> 
> In the wake of these revelations, will love be enough to keep their family together?


----------



## CarrieElks

Brenna said:


> Just tweeted you Carrie. Will FB when I get home from blocked Internet-land.


Thank you!


----------



## CarrieElks

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm doing a cover reveal. I'd love some help getting the cover out on facebook. Below is the information you can cut and paste to FB.


I just shared on FB


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Nice cover, Linda. Shared for you.


----------



## Anne Frasier

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm doing a cover reveal. I'd love some help getting the cover out on facebook. Below is the information you can cut and paste to FB.


LOVE THIS COVER!!


----------



## Weakes

Hi,

Not sure, if I fall under this category but could do with some help, if you don´t mind.

*The Billionaire´s Toy only $0.99 today*Alisha Clark has been Carson Reid´s secretary for an agonizing year, the chemistry between them starts to burn beneath the surface. They express their feelings for each other with a passionate kiss at the office party, which leads to them reaching boiling point. Alisha finds herself faced with a daunting new proposition the following morning: does she cut ties with her imposing boss once and for all, or does take up his offer - an agreement that will mean giving her mind and body over to Carson in every way imaginable.

The Last Day trilogy is sensual and mysterious, it will intrigue you and have you coming back for more.

This book is intended for mature audiences.

Link - http://www.amazon.com/Billionaire%C2%B4s-Toy-Last-Day-ebook/dp/B00IFDKX42


----------



## LG Castillo

Thanks  Carrie, Raquel, Anne, and Brenna!


----------



## Anne Frasier

i'm wondering if anybody has used Bookbub for NA. NA does't seem like something that would do well there. Not sure why I think that.


----------



## Sarah M

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm doing a cover reveal. I'd love some help getting the cover out on facebook. Below is the information you can cut and paste to FB.


I adore that cover!


----------



## Anne Frasier

sibelhodge said:


> Anne/Theresa, here's what TexasGirl wrote:


thanks!!!


----------



## LG Castillo

Thanks sibil and sbright.


----------



## Daizie

I posted your cover reveal on my FB page, Linda. 

And I sent out some tweets for peeps.


----------



## LG Castillo

Daizie said:


> I posted your cover reveal on my FB page, Linda.
> 
> And I sent out some tweets for peeps.


Thank you!!


----------



## TexasGirl

Anne Frasier (Theresa Weir) said:


> i'm wondering if anybody has used Bookbub for NA. NA does't seem like something that would do well there. Not sure why I think that.


A month ago. Sold about 700.


----------



## MarilynVix

Have a $0.99 promo going on through the end of February. 








Catherine walks in on her husband in bed with her best friend. What is a woman to do? It helps that she is a witch. Unfortunately, so is her husband. Before you can say spell battle, Catherine high tails it up the coast of California to clear her head. Lucky for her, she finds an Aussie hitchhiker. She's going to have to face her husband in the awaiting spell battle. Can she have a little fun with her new found boy toy, or will he get scorched in the foreplay?

Still getting my feet wet. Just finished a book blast blog tour with great results. Got some Amazon and Goodreads reviews, and subscribers to my newsletter. Could use any promo boost. Happy to post back some events. My Facebook/Twitter are starving for news, and hot guy pictures.


----------



## Anne Frasier

TexasGirl said:


> A month ago. Sold about 700.


very good to know. thanks!


----------



## H.M. Ward

99 cents for the next 24 hours. Reg. $5.99. Never been on sale before. 









http://amzn.to/168d7oO

and yeah, i changed the cover again.


----------



## H.M. Ward

Linda Castillo said:


> Thanks Carrie, Raquel, Anne, and Brenna!


Your covers are SOOOOO gorgeous Linda! I need to catch up.


----------



## LG Castillo

H.M. Ward said:


> 99 cents for the next 24 hours. Reg. $5.99. Never been on sale before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://amzn.to/168d7oO
> 
> and yeah, i changed the cover again.


posted and tweeted!


----------



## LG Castillo

H.M. Ward said:


> Your covers are SOOOOO gorgeous Linda! I need to catch up.


Thank you! Regina Wamba is an awesome cover designer. The most I can do is a stick figure book cover.


----------



## authoryallen

H.M. Ward said:


> 99 cents for the next 24 hours. Reg. $5.99. Never been on sale before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://amzn.to/168d7oO
> 
> and yeah, i changed the cover again.


Tweeted!!


----------



## authoryallen

BellaRoccaforte said:


> I've released my second full-length novel. I'm still learning lots and lots! OMG.
> 
> If anyone has the time or space to post a fb post or tweet I've included some below. I would be very very appreciative! Thanks sooo much!
> 
> ****************************************************************
> 
> TWEETS:
> 
> #NewRelease! INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte on @amazonkindle NOW. #Paranormal #Horror #NewAdult #MustRead http://amzn.to/1ogFebx
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> #INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte on @amazonkindle NOW. #Paranormal #Horror #AMReading #MustRead http://amzn.to/1ogFebx
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> #INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte is Available NOW.
> 
> #Paranormal #Horror #AMReading #MustRead http://amzn.to/1ogFebx
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> INK: Vanishing Point by @BellaRoccaforte is Available NOW. #Paranormal #PNR #Horror #AMReading #INKSeries http://amzn.to/1ogFebx
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> 
> INK: Vanishing Point (Book 2) by @BellaRoccaforte is Available NOW. #Paranormal #PNR #Horror #AMReading #INKSeries http://amzn.to/1ogFebx


Tweeted!!


----------



## authoryallen

Linda Castillo said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I'm doing a cover reveal. I'd love some help getting the cover out on facebook. Below is the information you can cut and paste to FB.


Shared on FB page!!!


----------



## Pnjw

HI y'all. I've got my first NA out this weekend. It's on sale for 99 cents as an intro to a new series for the next few days. I'd appreciate a mention if you have a chance. Thanks!










New series launch sale. 99 cents for a very limited time!

From USA Today bestselling author, Deanna Chase, the first book in the Destiny series.

When destiny fails...

Singer-songwriter Lucy Moore thought her life was perfect. At just twenty-one, she's already met her soul mate and together they've landed a recording contract. But when her father dies and the love of her life betrays her in more ways than one, she returns home to pick up the pieces. On the shores of Mendocino, California, Lucy has some decisions to make. Should she start a solo career? Or should she leave it all behind for some semblance of normalcy in the quiet town she grew up in? And what about Seth, the tortured artist who always seems to be there when she needs him?

Seth Keenan has demons of his own. Eighteen months ago, he was involved in a horrific accident that he never talks about. His career as an accomplished oil-paint artist has been abandoned, replaced by the buzz of his tattoo gun. And women--well, he never sticks around for longer than a few hours of pleasure... until he meets Lucy. After one evening of listening to her seductive voice, he's pulled under. But what about the vow he made to never get close to anyone again?

In a world where everyone has one true soul mate, can these two find love in the arms of each other?

Amz US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IJNDYV2
Amz UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IJNDYV2
BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/defining-destiny-deanna-chase/1118710149?ean=2940148307167&itm=1&usri=2940148307167
Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/defining-destiny

iTunes...well, still waiting.


----------



## authoryallen

Deanna Chase said:


> HI y'all. I've got my first NA out this weekend. It's on sale for 99 cents as an intro to a new series for the next few days. I'd appreciate a mention if you have a chance. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New series launch sale. 99 cents for a very limited time!
> 
> From USA Today bestselling author, Deanna Chase, the first book in the Destiny series.
> 
> When destiny fails...
> 
> Singer-songwriter Lucy Moore thought her life was perfect. At just twenty-one, she's already met her soul mate and together they've landed a recording contract. But when her father dies and the love of her life betrays her in more ways than one, she returns home to pick up the pieces. On the shores of Mendocino, California, Lucy has some decisions to make. Should she start a solo career? Or should she leave it all behind for some semblance of normalcy in the quiet town she grew up in? And what about Seth, the tortured artist who always seems to be there when she needs him?
> 
> Seth Keenan has demons of his own. Eighteen months ago, he was involved in a horrific accident that he never talks about. His career as an accomplished oil-paint artist has been abandoned, replaced by the buzz of his tattoo gun. And women--well, he never sticks around for longer than a few hours of pleasure... until he meets Lucy. After one evening of listening to her seductive voice, he's pulled under. But what about the vow he made to never get close to anyone again?
> 
> In a world where everyone has one true soul mate, can these two find love in the arms of each other?
> 
> Amz US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IJNDYV2
> Amz UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IJNDYV2
> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/defining-destiny-deanna-chase/1118710149?ean=2940148307167&itm=1&usri=2940148307167
> Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/defining-destiny
> 
> iTunes...well, still waiting.


shared on FB page!!
All the Best!


----------



## Crime fighters

I LOVE the new(ish?) cover Holly, picked up a copy off Amazon yesterday. 

Deanna, I'm going to FB and tweet tomorrow.


----------



## Pnjw

authoryallen said:


> shared on FB page!!
> All the Best!





K.B. Nelson said:


> I LOVE the new(ish?) cover Holly, picked up a copy off Amazon yesterday.
> 
> Deanna, I'm going to FB and tweet tomorrow.


Thank you both so much!


----------



## LJ

Tweeted!


----------



## Pnjw

Thanks y'all! I really appreciate it. <3


----------



## Crime fighters

Facebookd and tweeted! Good luck


----------



## CarrieElks

Shared and bought, Deanna and Holly. Now I need to go to a Caribbean Island with just my kindle for Company


----------



## LG Castillo

Deanna Chase said:


> HI y'all. I've got my first NA out this weekend. It's on sale for 99 cents as an intro to a new series for the next few days. I'd appreciate a mention if you have a chance. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New series launch sale. 99 cents for a very limited time!
> 
> From USA Today bestselling author, Deanna Chase, the first book in the Destiny series.
> 
> When destiny fails...
> 
> Singer-songwriter Lucy Moore thought her life was perfect. At just twenty-one, she's already met her soul mate and together they've landed a recording contract. But when her father dies and the love of her life betrays her in more ways than one, she returns home to pick up the pieces. On the shores of Mendocino, California, Lucy has some decisions to make. Should she start a solo career? Or should she leave it all behind for some semblance of normalcy in the quiet town she grew up in? And what about Seth, the tortured artist who always seems to be there when she needs him?
> 
> Seth Keenan has demons of his own. Eighteen months ago, he was involved in a horrific accident that he never talks about. His career as an accomplished oil-paint artist has been abandoned, replaced by the buzz of his tattoo gun. And women--well, he never sticks around for longer than a few hours of pleasure... until he meets Lucy. After one evening of listening to her seductive voice, he's pulled under. But what about the vow he made to never get close to anyone again?
> 
> In a world where everyone has one true soul mate, can these two find love in the arms of each other?
> 
> Amz US http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IJNDYV2
> Amz UK https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IJNDYV2
> BN http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/defining-destiny-deanna-chase/1118710149?ean=2940148307167&itm=1&usri=2940148307167
> Kobo http://store.kobobooks.com/en-US/ebook/defining-destiny
> 
> iTunes...well, still waiting.


tweeted!


----------



## CarrieElks

sibelhodge said:


> Butterfly is featured on ENT today! Any likes or shares would be wonderful if you have time:
> 
> ENT Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday/posts/10202108817414806?stream_ref=10
> 
> ENT website: http://ereadernewstoday.com/more-ent-deals-for-2-26-14/6741365/
> 
> Thanks so much  xx


Liked and shared on my timeline. Good luck with the promo


----------



## theaatkinson

Aw, I missed ya, Sibel. Is there something I can share to make up for that?


----------



## LG Castillo

sibelhodge said:


> Butterfly is featured on ENT today! Any likes or shares would be wonderful if you have time:
> 
> ENT Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/EreaderNewsToday/posts/10202108817414806?stream_ref=10
> 
> ENT website: http://ereadernewstoday.com/more-ent-deals-for-2-26-14/6741365/
> 
> Thanks so much  xx


Liked and shared!


----------



## CarrieElks

Brenna said:


> *Cover reveal sign up for AT ANY TURN: *
> 
> Bloggers or anyone who has a blog/FB page/G+/Pinterest, etc. and would like to participate.
> 
> Sign-up Here: http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/
> 
> *Or if you feel like it: Tweet and/or FB for the sign-up:*
> 
> Tweet: Cover Reveal Sign-Up: AT ANY TURN by @BrennaAubrey http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/ via @XpressoReads
> 
> FB: Want to participate in a cover reveal for Brenna Aubrey's next book? AT ANY TURN is the sequel to AT ANY PRICE and the cover reveal is on March 25!!!! http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/
> 
> Thanks for any and all help


Signed up and shared, Brenna. Looking forward to seeing the cover


----------



## theaatkinson

tweeted ya, Brenna


----------



## Sarah M

Tweeted, Brenna. Even though I've just started on Twitter. lol.


----------



## kathrynoh

Tweeted Brenna 

I think I've missed a few and it looks like they were time sensitive


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Looks like I've missed a few too. I'll have a scroll back and see what I can do.


----------



## LG Castillo

Brenna said:


> *Cover reveal sign up for AT ANY TURN: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloggers or anyone who has a blog/FB page/G+/Pinterest, etc. and would like to participate.
> 
> Sign-up Here: http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/
> 
> *Or if you feel like it: Tweet and/or FB for the sign-up:*
> 
> Tweet: Cover Reveal Sign-Up: AT ANY TURN by @BrennaAubrey http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/ via @XpressoReads
> 
> FB: Want to participate in a cover reveal for Brenna Aubrey's next book? AT ANY TURN is the sequel to AT ANY PRICE and the cover reveal is on March 25!!!! http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/
> 
> Thanks for any and all help


Tweeted!


----------



## Redacted1111

I'm so in love with NA contemporary romance that I'm thinking of starting all over and using my real name to write it. I could really use a mentor or someone to talk to because if I make this shift, I'm going full on. I love the subjects that NA allows you to write about. You deal it the dark, seedy underside of life that people so often don't want to talk about. It almost feels like it's meant to be because I've dealt with so many of these issues myself. Although I've never dated a biker or a billionaire. lol. 

If anyone would be willing to chat, please pm me.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I'm going to be doing an all day NA event on my Vivi Anna FB page next week.  I put my NA on sale today and am in celebration mode.

I'm going to pull some books from here.  Talk you guys up.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Hey guys book 1 in my new adult paranormal suspense just went permafree!!

thanks for all the support!

Tweets

#Free INK: Fine Lines by @BellaRoccaforte #NewAdult #Paranormal #Thriller #AmReading amzn.to/18gVYHg
#INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte! #Paranormal #NewAdult @AmazonKindle #FREEBOOOK http://amzn.to/LVn2Vx

Facebook Post:
INK: Fine Lines book 1 in a new adult, paranormal series is #FREE everywhere!
Amazon - http://amzn.to/LVn2Vx
Barnes & Noble - http://bit.ly/1ezKYVs
Kobo - http://bit.ly/1aGLvtw
Google Play - http://bit.ly/1m0vkZC
Smashwords - http://bit.ly/13R7nwn
Itunes - http://bit.ly/16br1kD

thanks again everyone!


----------



## kathrynoh

Tweeted and grabbed a copy


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted Bella. And downloaded too


----------



## LG Castillo

syrimne13 said:


> hey, I posted on FB so it'll feed into my Twitter too ~ gorgeous cover! I picked up the free first book, looks like a great series!


Thanks!


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Thanks so much kathrynoh, CarrieElks I really appreciate it!

Linda - posted and downloaded


----------



## LG Castillo

BellaRoccaforte said:


> Thanks so much kathrynoh, CarrieElks I really appreciate it!
> 
> Linda - posted and downloaded


Thanks! Did the same with yours.


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi all. I'm participating in Smashwords Read an Ebook Week and would be grateful if you could tweet or share:

‪#‎FREE‬ on Smashwords for one week only. Halfway Hidden by @CarrieElks. Just enter coupon RW100 at checkout. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/377336










Thank you


----------



## theaatkinson

tweeted bella and carrie


----------



## Beth Hyland

Brenna said:


> *Cover reveal sign up for AT ANY TURN: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloggers or anyone who has a blog/FB page/G+/Pinterest, etc. and would like to participate.
> 
> Sign-up Here: http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/
> 
> *Or if you feel like it: Tweet and/or FB for the sign-up:*
> 
> Tweet: Cover Reveal Sign-Up: AT ANY TURN by @BrennaAubrey http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/ via @XpressoReads
> 
> FB: Want to participate in a cover reveal for Brenna Aubrey's next book? AT ANY TURN is the sequel to AT ANY PRICE and the cover reveal is on March 25!!!! http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/02/27/cover-reveal-sign-up-at-any-turn-by-brenna-aubrey/
> 
> Thanks for any and all help


Tweeted! Can't wait to see it, Brenna. I loved working with Giselle. She did my cover reveal today.


----------



## Beth Hyland

BellaRoccaforte said:


> Hey guys book 1 in my new adult paranormal suspense just went permafree!!
> 
> thanks for all the support!
> 
> Tweets
> 
> #Free INK: Fine Lines by @BellaRoccaforte #NewAdult #Paranormal #Thriller #AmReading amzn.to/18gVYHg
> #INKFineLines by @BellaRoccaforte! #Paranormal #NewAdult @AmazonKindle #FREEBOOOK http://amzn.to/LVn2Vx
> 
> Facebook Post:
> INK: Fine Lines book 1 in a new adult, paranormal series is #FREE everywhere!
> Amazon - http://amzn.to/LVn2Vx
> Barnes & Noble - http://bit.ly/1ezKYVs
> Kobo - http://bit.ly/1aGLvtw
> Google Play - http://bit.ly/1m0vkZC
> Smashwords - http://bit.ly/13R7nwn
> Itunes - http://bit.ly/16br1kD
> 
> thanks again everyone!


Tweeted!


----------



## Beth Hyland

CarrieElks said:


> Hi all. I'm participating in Smashwords Read an Ebook Week and would be grateful if you could tweet or share:
> 
> ‪#‎FREE‬ on Smashwords for one week only. Halfway Hidden by @CarrieElks. Just enter coupon RW100 at checkout. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/377336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Tweeted, Carrie!


----------



## dotx

I'm running a special on my novella LUKE and would appreciate any Facebook shares! I'm really trying to get this moving.

Image and text below. Thanks!

Of all the men in the world, Cailin Walker fell in love with the one she cannot have. The one her sister married.
LUKE is on sale for 99 cents! 
http://amzn.to/1fILhh4
http://bit.ly/P1YlJo


----------



## dotx

syrimne13 said:


> FB'd and tweeted!


Thank you! I've always loved your covers, by the way.


----------



## dotx

sibelhodge said:


> Gotcha Carrie and dotx!  xx


Thank you!


----------



## 60865

Just fresh out at 0.99 for the first week, I have 
Ripped
http://www.amazon.com/Ripped-Olivia-Rigal-ebook/dp/B00ITZD5IM
http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/ripped-olivia-rigal/1118878191?ean=2940149161188
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ripped-Olivia-Rigal-ebook/dp/B00ITZD5IM

Lyv is a curvy and optimistic girl who can't wait to finish high school and run away from her drunk mother. Emotional abuse is what that woman dishes out best in the family's Long Island diner. 
Lyv's only support is her best friend Ten, a passionate guy from the right side of the track. But Ten has already moved on to college so there's only so much he can do to help her get through her senior year and then he'll soon be going away to study in Europe for a term. 
When the Christmas holidays come around, Ten takes Lyv out for a night on the town. 
That's how Lyv meets Alexander, a talented rising rock star. Spark flies during this chance encounter. 
Just before the start of his first tour, Alexander shows Lyv how to welcome the New Year with a hot and heavy night of passion. 
Life is finally looking up for Lyv &#8230; That is, until she finds out she's pregnant. 
With the two guys in her life out of reach, a baby on the way and an abusive mother, Lyv has some tough calls to make. Can she make the right ones?

Thanks!


----------



## Anne Frasier

i keep trying to come up with something that's maybe more of a group promotion. not rafflecopter and not cross promo links. as i said some time ago, i don't have that many followers and i worry that even posting many links to my own stuff with result in unfollows…  so wondered about brainstorming other ideas…

my pathetic thoughts:

an hour twitter chat about NA.

a bundle.

any other ideas?


----------



## dotx

Anne Frasier (Theresa Weir) said:


> i keep trying to come up with something that's maybe more of a group promotion. not rafflecopter and not cross promo links. as i said some time ago, i don't have that many followers and i worry that even posting many links to my own stuff with result in unfollows&#8230; so wondered about brainstorming other ideas&#8230;
> 
> my pathetic thoughts:
> 
> an hour twitter chat about NA.
> 
> a bundle.
> 
> any other ideas?


I would love to be part of a bundle, but I think we would have to come up with a good angle. Something more than just "NA books." Maybe a bundle of novellas with something in common (bad boys? rich boys? That seems too simple).


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Anne Frasier

C.C. Kelly said:


> I agree. Also, not everyone has numerous followers to share with. It would be good if these people had an alternative way to help promote other writers. I asked before about Goodreads.
> 
> Is there a way to use it? For example, what if we made the WC NA Book something something Group on GR's? One of the best methods for promoting books is to have people talking about them. Why not create a place for us to talk about each others books, invite fans and friends to participate and use the tools GR's provides us? Listopia, adding to TBR shelves, etc.
> 
> Maybe someone super knowledgeable about GR's could make a list for us.
> 
> I mean, we all read each other's books anyway, at least many of us do - so why talk about them?
> 
> Just a thought.
> 
> **Perhaps a 'by invitation only' Group?


 i really like the idea of a goodreads NA group. there are existing goodreads NA groups, so it might be a challenge to get one off the ground. i'm not sure about invitation only because wouldn't it be better to have as many members as possible? unless i'm missing the core idea here. the thing about goodreads is that writers often aren't welcome in groups, so this could be a switch where the writers are the founders. but will readers be interested in that, given the nature of goodreads as a place where readers can talk freely about books without authors around.


----------



## kathrynoh

I'm releasing book 2 of my NA series later this month and, since I only have book 1 to link to (and figure if ppl are reading book 2 they have most likely read book 1), I was wondering if 2-3 people are releasing books around the same time and is interested in doing a blurb/extract exchange in the back matter.  I'm thinking maybe something fairly short (1/2 page to a 1 page) because I know as a reader I get annoyed if there is too much other stuff in the books I read.

If you are interested, DM me and we can work things out.


----------



## Beth Hyland

Today is release day for my first NA! Thanks to Brenna for all your suggestions at indie uncon. They were/are golden  And thank you to Holly for all your wonderful ideas & for sharing all you've learned!

Here's the cover and blurb as well as some suggested tweets/posts to make it easy to share. Thanks so much, you guys! I've been tweeting your news, even though I don't have many followers there or on FB yet. Fingers crossed it doesn't take too much longer for it to be up on Kobo and Apple. If I'd had a bigger window of time, I'd have put it up at those 2 venues earlier and done preorders.










*Description:*
_A girl with a past she can't remember. A guy with a past he can't forget._

Ivy McAllister had it all. Perfect boyfriend. Perfect life. Perfect future. Or so they tell her. Because one night, on a dark country road, a fiery crash changed everything&#8230;and Ivy can't remember what happened.

Now, two years later, at a new college far from home, she tries to regain control of her life, but her plans don't include a tattooed, motorcycle-riding, indie music-obsessed guy with his own sorority girl fan club.

Jon Priestly is the hottest guy at Pacific State University. Just ask his groupies. But with a dark past he must keep hidden, he shuts himself off emotionally and trusts no one. That is&#8230;until he meets a broken girl with haunting green eyes and secrets of her own.

Ivy shouldn't be attracted to Jon. They're wrong for each other in every possible way. Yet as they spend time together, something about him-everything about him-feels so right.
But when threats from her past make her question what little she does remember, Ivy must decide whether to run again or trust the one person she can't live without.

*Suggested tweets:*
Per reviewers: FALL INTO FOREVER by @bethhylandbooks is a "must read" #newadult romance fans. Kindle http://amzn.to/1ekHGpP

A "must read" for #newadult romance fans. FALL INTO FOREVER by @bethhylandbooks Kindle http://amzn.to/1ekHGpP BN http://bit.ly/1ncYjxg

FALL INTO FOREVER by @bethhylandbooks "must read" for #newadult romance fans. Kindle http://amzn.to/1ekHGpP BN http://bit.ly/1ncYjxg

*Suggested posts for Facebook:*
Just released for 99 cents! Reviewers are calling FALL INTO FOREVER by Beth Hyland a "must read" for New Adult romance fans. Get it before the price goes up! Amazon: http://amzn.to/1ekHGpP
BN: http://bit.ly/1ncYjxg

Her plans don't include a tattooed, motorcycle-riding, indie music obsessed guy with his own sorority-girl fanclub. Reviewers are calling FALL INTO FOREVER by Beth Hyland a "must read" for new adult romance fans. 99 cents for a limited time! Amazon: http://amzn.to/1ekHGpP
BN: http://bit.ly/1ncYjxg


----------



## Crime fighters

Facebook'd and tweeted, Beth! Good luck


----------



## Beth Hyland

K.B. Nelson said:


> Facebook'd and tweeted, Beth! Good luck


Thank you! Saw you on Twitter.


----------



## H.M. Ward

Happy Threadaversary! In 3 days this thread will be 1 year old. I'm gonna tell you the biggest thing I learned. *You don't need a blurb.* Mind blowing right. I couldn't get ANYONE to blurb Damaged. Prior to the release of that book, I supposed blurbs were irrelevant and part of the crossover fm the tangible days. They are. That book hit #1 without the blurb, and stayed in the top 100 for over 100 days. It also was the #1 bestselling kdp and CS book pubbed in 2013. Shout outs work a zillion times better. Blurbs are a waste of time.

I learned other stuff, but that was the most useful. Okay, getting trapped in a room with 5 cats may have been more practical if I knew I was allergic. Death by cat, man. True story. Don't ask an old person to drive like the wind. My throat was half closed and my Dad was driving 40 in a 75. 5 FRICKEN CATS.

So no blurbs.

And limit your number of house cats.


----------



## OliviaBesse

Hi everyone!
I'm kinda sorta starting out... But the first book in my series is on Kindle Countdown right now and I'd be uber grateful if you guys would check it out or help to spread the word! 

New Adult Contemporary Romance -- $0.99 & £0.99 until Sunday, 03/16

http://www.amazon.com/Etoile-Mannequin-1-Olivia-Besse-ebook/dp/B00E4OH7PO/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Etoile-Mannequin-1-Olivia-Besse-ebook/dp/B00E4OH7PO/


----------



## OliviaBesse

H.M. Ward said:


> Happy Threadaversary! In 3 days this thread will be 1 year old. I'm gonna tell you the biggest thing I learned. *You don't need a blurb.* Mind blowing right. I couldn't get ANYONE to blurb Damaged. Prior to the release of that book, I supposed blurbs were irrelevant and part of the crossover fm the tangible days. They are. That book hit #1 without the blurb, and stayed in the top 100 for over 100 days. It also was the #1 bestselling kdp and CS book pubbed in 2013. Shout outs work a zillion times better. Blurbs are a waste of time.
> 
> I learned other stuff, but that was the most useful. Okay, getting trapped in a room with 5 cats may have been more practical if I knew I was allergic. Death by cat, man. True story. Don't ask an old person to drive like the wind. My throat was half closed and my Dad was driving 40 in a 75. 5 FRICKEN CATS.
> 
> So no blurbs.
> 
> And limit your number of house cats.


What?! Congrats! I stress out over my blurbs everyday


----------



## Sarah M

OliviaBesse said:


> What?! Congrats! I stress out over my blurbs everyday


I think what she means is having another author write something in your book description a la "This is the best book I've ever read--Stephen King."


----------



## pwtucker

OliviaBesse said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm kinda sorta starting out... But the first book in my series is on Kindle Countdown right now and I'd be uber grateful if you guys would check it out or help to spread the word!


Posted a promo for Etoile on my Cassie Wright FB page!


----------



## kathrynoh

Tweeted and tweeted on my pen name twitter @candyjstarr


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## OliviaBesse

Thanks everyone!

These are the NA groups that I'm a member of on GR:

New Adult Book Club https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/85934-new-adult-book-club
Making Connections - New Adult Edition https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/114795-making-connections---new-adult-edition
YA & NA Romance ♥ https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/105969-ya-na-romance
New Adult Corner https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/85903-new-adult-corner
New to New Adult https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/113424-new-to-new-adult
Crazy For NA Books https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/108059-crazy-for-na-books
Never Too Old For Y.A. & N.A. Books https://www.goodreads.com/group/show/51477-never-too-old-for-y-a-n-a-books

There are actually quite a few, so I don't know if adding another one to the mix would be helpful 
But authors are, indeed, discouraged from promoting in those groups


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Olivia, Dana, Beth and Olivia - I got you! I also sent the info to Momma Says Read


----------



## MissyM

I *finally* figured out to hit the reply button so hopefully I don't lose this thread yet again! I've tweeted free books for Fine Lines & Lash as well as 99 cent sales for Luke, Ripped, Fall Into Forever, and Etoile Mannequin. Good luck!


----------



## Beth Hyland

H.M. Ward said:


> Happy Threadaversary! In 3 days this thread will be 1 year old. I'm gonna tell you the biggest thing I learned. *You don't need a blurb.* Mind blowing right. I couldn't get ANYONE to blurb Damaged. Prior to the release of that book, I supposed blurbs were irrelevant and part of the crossover fm the tangible days. They are. That book hit #1 without the blurb, and stayed in the top 100 for over 100 days. It also was the #1 bestselling kdp and CS book pubbed in 2013. Shout outs work a zillion times better. Blurbs are a waste of time.
> 
> I learned other stuff, but that was the most useful. Okay, getting trapped in a room with 5 cats may have been more practical if I knew I was allergic. Death by cat, man. True story. Don't ask an old person to drive like the wind. My throat was half closed and my Dad was driving 40 in a 75. 5 FRICKEN CATS.
> 
> So no blurbs.
> 
> And limit your number of house cats.


LOL Holly! Thanks for starting this thread. I've learned tons going through it.


----------



## Beth Hyland

OliviaBesse said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm kinda sorta starting out... But the first book in my series is on Kindle Countdown right now and I'd be uber grateful if you guys would check it out or help to spread the word!


Tweeted, Olivia. Best of luck with your book!


----------



## Beth Hyland

OliviaBesse said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> These are the NA groups that I'm a member of on GR:


Thanks, Olivia. There were 2 on your list I hadn't heard of, so I joined.


----------



## Beth Hyland

Thank you, Missy, Sibel, Bella, Kathryn/Candy, and Brenna. And for anyone else I missed. I hopefully saw it on Twitter and thanked you there as well. 

It's doing better than I had expected. So far, it's dipped into the 1000's at Amazon and in the 200s at BN, and made 2 top 100 lists. I tweaked w/ my browse categories yesterday via email to Author Central because it's got a low enough ranking to be in the top 100 of the women's fiction > new adult. (I did not know there was a women's fiction section of NA. Only the romance one.) So we'll see if that helps. I would LOVE to make the Hot New Release list, but since the 30 day clock is ticking and being a newbie, I'm not sure if that's possible.


----------



## theaatkinson

Tweeted you Beth. little late, but figured it couldn't hurt.


----------



## Beth Hyland

theaatkinson said:


> Tweeted you Beth. little late, but figured it couldn't hurt.


Never too late, Thea. Thank you!

I got up this morning and couldn't believe how well FALL INTO FOREVER is doing after only going live a few days ago. Right now, it's 794 on Amazon and 75 on the Romance>New Adult bestsellers list. It's ranked even better on some of the smaller lists, and it's about ready to break into the BN top 100, too! Woot woot!


----------



## Crime fighters

I'm so excited for you, Beth! I'm debuting my novel in a few months, and I'm so nervous it won't break 10,000 haha.


----------



## pwtucker

Also late on the bandwagon, Beth, but I just promoted it to my NA pen-name FB page. Best of luck, and keep on burning up the charts!


----------



## Beth Hyland

pwtucker said:


> Also late on the bandwagon, Beth, but I just promoted it to my NA pen-name FB page. Best of luck, and keep on burning up the charts!


Thank you, Phil and K.B.!!!


----------



## Bijou Hunter

Beth, I tweeted, FB, and added to Booklikes. Good luck!

Bijou


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Got a Q for the NA crowd...  I'm starting to plot out my next NA in my Hothouse series, called Dahlia by Design, I want to do a menage relationship.  Any NA's out there with threesome relationships?  This is what I want to do, but don't want to do it if there is absolutely no way anyone's going to want to read it.


----------



## Crime fighters

I'm working on one as well, but I'm at least 10 months away from releasing it. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Sarah M

Vivi_Anna said:


> Got a Q for the NA crowd... I'm starting to plot out my next NA in my Hothouse series, called Dahlia by Design, I want to do a menage relationship. Any NA's out there with threesome relationships? This is what I want to do, but don't want to do it if there is absolutely no way anyone's going to want to read it.


Julia Kent's Random Acts of Crazy is a menage.

It did alright.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Oh yeah right!! I love Julia.  Will pick that one up and check it out.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Ah, yes, hers is two men and a lady.  Mine will be two ladies and a dude.  Which I know is not as liked and accepted in the book world, in the romance world in particular, although this book isn't a romance, it's going to be a NA thriller with menage.


----------



## Bijou Hunter

Hey, everyone! I promote fellow authors on my Indie Angie blog. Every week, I try to do an interview along with cover reveals, new release announcements, etc. I also post everything on BookLikes. If you're interested, contact me at [email protected]

http://angelahornnovels.blogspot.com/


----------



## olefish

I have got a new release, Blind Hearts

Tweet:
Blind Hearts only need love @WandoWande #newadult #mmromance http://amzn.to/1fZuZq8 other readers http://bit.ly/1lFT2tv #LGBT #Gayromance

Facebook
Alex struggles to find love and belonging in Blind Hearts. 
99 cents only on Kindle: http://amzn.to/1fZuZq8, Other e-readers: http://bit.ly/1lFT2tv


----------



## kathrynoh

Olefish, retweeted but your tweet was one character too long so had to cut the last hashtag! Sorry.


----------



## olefish

kathrynoh said:


> Olefish, retweeted but your tweet was one character too long so had to cut the last hashtag! Sorry.


thanks muchly. Appreciate it.



sibelhodge said:


> Shared and tweeted, but the FB link didn't work so I changed it!  xx
> Thanks so much  xx


thank you though. Thanks


----------



## Sarah M

I have my cover reveal tomorrow. I'm nervous, but I'll still post it here. 

And I took a risk. Okay, a lot of risks.


----------



## FictionalWriter

If anyone has a book coming out in April, I'm looking for new adult romances to feature on my site new month. Right now I only have 6 NA books and only 1 that's self-published.

The Season Book Review


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted for you olefish: good luck!


----------



## Crime fighters

SBright said:


> I have my cover reveal tomorrow. I'm nervous, but I'll still post it here.
> 
> And I took a risk. Okay, a lot of risks.


----------



## Vivi_Anna

I just released my new story called The Vampire Design. It is a paranormal NA.

Any tweets or FB shares would be awesome!!!

A young naïve artist backpacking through Europe&#8230;a vampire looking for his next muse--The Vampire Design http://amzn.to/1iWaFDT #NA #romance

https://www.facebook.com/authorViviAnna?hc_location=timeline


----------



## MissyM

Vivi_Anna said:


> I just released my new story called The Vampire Design. It is a paranormal NA.
> 
> Any tweets or FB shares would be awesome!!!
> 
> A young naïve artist backpacking through Europe&#8230;a vampire looking for his next muse--The Vampire Design http://amzn.to/1iWaFDT #NA #romance
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/authorViviAnna?hc_location=timeline


Tweeted for you: good luck with the release!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

Thank you Missy!!!!


----------



## Sarah M

Shared. I love the cover so much!


----------



## MissyM

romanceauthor said:


> If anyone has a book coming out in April, I'm looking for new adult romances to feature on my site new month. Right now I only have 6 NA books and only 1 that's self-published.
> 
> The Season Book Review


I have an NA romance coming out in early April and would love to be featured on your site. I sent you a PM with the details of my book to see if you think it's appropriate.


----------



## Beth Hyland

SBright said:


> I have my cover reveal tomorrow. I'm nervous, but I'll still post it here.
> 
> And I took a risk. Okay, a lot of risks.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sarah M

Yay! Cover reveal day! Any help getting the word out would be so appreciated. 










*SEE THROUGH ME (Lose My Senses) Cover Reveal!* http://www.serabright.com/blog.html

*Book description: *

There's only one person I want to see when I return home. But I know he won't be waiting. It's the reason I feel safe enough to come back.

I'm so wrong.

Ash isn't the same quiet boy from next door. He's tall, dark, and demanding answers. He wants me, but he doesn't trust me. Who can blame him? When his own family tried to break him down, he still sheltered me in this town full of liars. And I repaid it by leaving him without a word.

Because I'll do anything to protect Ash. I have the scars on my wrist to prove it.

This New Adult novel contains strong language, sexual situations, and mature themes. It is not intended for readers under the age of 17.

*Tweet:* Cover reveal for SEE THROUGH ME by Sera Bright! #newadult #giveaway http://www.serabright.com/blog.html

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Redacted1111

Sera, that cover is so cute and cool. Love it.


----------



## FictionalWriter

SBright said:


> Yay! Cover reveal day! Any help getting the word out would be so appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SEE THROUGH ME (Lose My Senses) Cover Reveal!*
> 
> *Book description: *
> 
> There's only one person I want to see when I return home. But I know he won't be waiting. It's the reason I feel safe enough to come back.
> 
> I'm so wrong.
> 
> Ash isn't the same quiet boy from next door. He's tall, dark, and demanding answers. He wants me, but he doesn't trust me. Who can blame him? When his own family tried to break him down, he still sheltered me in this town full of liars. And I repaid it by leaving him without a word.
> 
> Because I'll do anything to protect Ash. I have the scars on my wrist to prove it.
> 
> This New Adult novel contains strong language, sexual situations, and mature themes. It is not intended for readers under the age of 17.
> 
> *Tweet:* Cover reveal for SEE THROUGH ME by Sera Bright! #newadult #giveaway http://www.serabright.com/blog.html
> 
> Thanks so much in advance.


Done!


----------



## FictionalWriter

MissyM said:


> I have an NA romance coming out in early April and would love to be featured on your site. I sent you a PM with the details of my book to see if you think it's appropriate.


DMed you back.


----------



## FictionalWriter

sibelhodge said:


> Do you just want new releases? Butterfly was released in Jan if you have room for that?  xx http://www.amazon.com/Butterfly-Elle-Harper-ebook/dp/B00HW7B3Q4/ref=sr_1_11?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1395070469&sr=1-11&keywords=sibel+hodge


Unless I can get one of my reviewers to review your book, the upcoming issue is only for April releases.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Shared Vivi & Sera.


----------



## Sarah M

Thank you, Raquel and Beverly.


----------



## BellaRoccaforte

Got you Vivi! Tweeted and fb


----------



## Raquel Lyon

@Sibel Done!


----------



## kathrynoh

Sibel, tweeted.


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted Sibel and Sera! Sorry I'm late with yours, Sera: I figured better late than never.


----------



## SamanthaGrey

Would anyone be interested in participating in a short blog tour for my new NA, Unveiling You? It'll be April 8th-12th, and I'm looking to do guest posts or just book highlights where the blog posts the cover, blurb, and/or an excerpt. I'd love to sign on with Xpresso Tours or something, but it's not in the cards (*cough*bank account*cough*) right now. Hopefully in a few months if I need a boost, I can do their one-day book blitz! Or for the next release.

Anyways, if you're interested, PM me here or email me at samanthagrey.author at gmail dot com  Thanks!


----------



## kathrynoh

I've just released the second book in my NA series and would love any help in promoting it. I'm currently running a freebie promo on book 1 and a 99 cent promo on book 2. I have a pretty graphic but I'm not sure how to post it on here 

*Facebook:*

Bad Boy Rock Star - currently free
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GPP30O2
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00GPP30O2

When rich girl, Hannah Sorrento is left with nothing other than a band management contract, she figures she'll use them to get some fast cash. But then she meets the fiery lead singer, Jack Colt...

And the sequel - Bad Boy vs Milionaire - currently 99 cents
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J83LEVO
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00J83LEVO

Jack Colt is back... and now he has a rival!

*Twitter:*
#NA deal - BAD BOY ROCK STAR #free amazon.com/dp/B00GPP30O2 & BAD BOY vs MILLIONAIRE #99cents amazon.com/dp/B00J83LEVO @candyjstarr


----------



## kathrynoh

Thanks Brenna


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted & FB'ed, Kathrynoh!


----------



## kathrynoh

Thanks Missy and Sibel


----------



## MissyM

FB'd and re-tweeted, Brenna, and FB'd, Belinda.

Good luck with your releases!


----------



## kathrynoh

Brenna, shared - and that's an awesome idea having the links to share and retweet.  Makes it easy for lazy ppl like me.

Belinda - do you have a buy link?  Looks like a great read.


----------



## Crime fighters

I'm having a cover reveal for my debut novel, Carnival, on April 28th. I'd love if I could get some help out from KB folk.

For a synopsis and the sign-up form, you can visit Xpresso book tours here

And Brenna, I'll collecting promo's and am going to bundle them in a few days, so I'll post that as well as a few other promos from here.


----------



## CarrieElks

K.B. Nelson said:


> I'm having a cover reveal for my debut novel, Carnival, on April 28th. I'd love if I could get some help out from KB folk.
> 
> For a synopsis and the sign-up form, you can visit Xpresso book tours here
> 
> And Brenna, I'll collecting promo's and am going to bundle them in a few days, so I'll post that as well as a few other promos from here.


I've signed up. The blurb sounds great!


----------



## Crime fighters

Thank you so much! That blurb took months, and I'm still not completely happy with it, but it'll work for now. I hope you love the cover as much as I do!


----------



## LG Castillo

Brenna said:


> Here's my first teaser for AT ANY TURN. Any boost of the signal (a share on FB, Twitter, Pinterest, etc.) would be AWESOME!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Helpful links:*
> Share it on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=833762983317499&set=a.372481239445678.106360.224585500901920&type=1&theater&notif_t=like
> 
> Retweet on Twitter: https://twitter.com/BrennaAubrey/statuses/450997893600538624
> 
> Repin on Pinterest: http://www.pinterest.com/pin/120752833733408151/
> 
> Coming in April, the sequel to AT ANY PRICE by Brenna Aubrey
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Liked, Shared, and Tweeted.


----------



## LJ

Liked and retweeted, Brenna!


----------



## Josey Alden

FREE 4/3 - 4/7: ALL SHOOK UP (Rock Your World #1)

This new adult serial will have five episodes of 75 pages/20,000 words each.

 [br]


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted & FE'ed for you, Josey!


----------



## Josey Alden

MissyM said:


> Tweeted & FE'ed for you, Josey!


Thank you so much, Missy!


----------



## Sarah M

Tweeted and FBed, Josey.


----------



## LJ

I tweeted it, Josey!


----------



## Mel Comley

Love the new cover, Sibel. x


----------



## MissyM

FB'ed Sibel: great cover!


----------



## MissyM

FB'ed & tweeted, Brenna!


----------



## dotx

I had a new release today and hit a major glitch with Mailchimp. I have no idea what's going on, but most of the emails on the list bounced (over 500 addresses). This is obviously an internal issue, since I know the emails are real (I used the same list last month and nothing bounced!) It sucks because it means almost nobody saw the newsletter or knows about the book right now. I sent Mailchimp an email but they haven't answered so far.

So if you can PLEASE help spread out the word about the new release, I'd really appreciate it! I'm so upset right now.

Amazon US: http://amzn.to/PLEIp5
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/1ipyxhb
Nook: http://bit.ly/1qnJMuU


----------



## MissyM

Sorry to hear about your Mailchimp problems, Dotx! I shared on FB & twitter. Hopefully the mailing list issue will get sorted out.


----------



## dotx

MissyM said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mailchimp problems, Dotx! I shared on FB & twitter. Hopefully the mailing list issue will get sorted out.


Thank you! Still waiting to hear from Mailchimp...

Thanks Sibel!


----------



## elyssapatrick

Hi everyone! I also write New Adult and am about to release my second one on July 1st. Can't wait to get more involved in this thread and help out where I can. 

Brenna, I love your teasers and the designs. Who did them?


----------



## MissyM

FB'ed and tweeted, Brenna. You've got an impressive marketing campaign going!


----------



## valeriec80

I'm gonna need you guys soon, so I've gone back several pages and caught up.

Cheers!


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## valeriec80

Shared and bought!

Now, where's Brenna's book, hmm? *rubs hands together* I need lots of excuses for not getting any new writing done.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## MissyM

FB'ed and tweeted, P.J. Good luck!


----------



## authoryallen

Hey guys hope all is well I've been MIA for a minute.....been working non-stop on my current new release, it's a romance serial however it's not new adult....now that that's getting published I've just started another romance serial that is New Adult so I should have that ready for publication by mid June!! Exciting times!

I plan to go through the posts this weekend and spread the word for those of you that I've missed out on!!

Happy Writing!!
All the best!


----------



## authoryallen

P.J. Post said:


> This is why KB rocks.
> 
> So I just published the next book in my Punk series - Scar. Any help letting people know about it would be great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tweet and FB:*
> 
> Book 2 of Punk - Scar continues Connor's and Tonya's story. $0.99 until Friday. How far would you go to protect the one you love? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JUF5S6M
> 
> Or the if you want, you can click on my FB link in my signature and share my post about Scar there.
> 
> Thanks!


PJ just tweeted for you!!!


----------



## authoryallen

dotx said:


> I had a new release today and hit a major glitch with Mailchimp. I have no idea what's going on, but most of the emails on the list bounced (over 500 addresses). This is obviously an internal issue, since I know the emails are real (I used the same list last month and nothing bounced!) It sucks because it means almost nobody saw the newsletter or knows about the book right now. I sent Mailchimp an email but they haven't answered so far.
> 
> So if you can PLEASE help spread out the word about the new release, I'd really appreciate it! I'm so upset right now.
> 
> Amazon US: http://amzn.to/PLEIp5
> Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/1ipyxhb
> Nook: http://bit.ly/1qnJMuU


Tweeted!!!


----------



## Mahalo

I have a new NA Release - Seized, Part 1. 

Sierra Gavon is about to give herself to a man she just met hours ago. She can't believe the instant attraction she feels for Shane Adams, a local ocean conservationist. Tanned muscles, intricate tattoos, and a pair of devastating blue eyes is clouding her usual good sense. 

Shane is surprised at how entranced he is with Sierra. The punch of her sex appeal hadn't come through in the data he has collected about her. He had known she would be coming to the Bahamas for spring break. In fact, he knows almost everything about her including the under-handed plans her oil executive father has for Shane's beloved island. 

Shane's plan is to stop Sierra's father at all costs. What he hadn't planned for is the magnetic pull of his attraction for Sierra. 

This is a 20,000 word novella and part 1 of the story.

You can click to it in my signature! Thanks all for contributing to this thread. 

Ana


----------



## MissyM

FB'ed and tweeted, Ana!


----------



## Mahalo

Thanks Brenna & Missy! Much appreciated.


----------



## LJ

I tweeted it for you, Ana!


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## valeriec80

P.J. Post said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I see I need to get on twitter - one more thing to learn.


You can set up your facebook to cross post to twitter. That's what I do. It's not ideal, because I know my twitter would be more effective if I was active there on its own merits, but there are only so many hours in a day, and I like facebook better, so that's the hub of my social networking. Sometimes you got to pick your battles.


----------



## Crime fighters

So after months of impatiently waiting I can finally show off my cover for Carnival!! 
(Beautifully designed by the amazing Clarissa Yeo @ Yocla Designs).










Today is the official cover reveal (hosted by Giselle @ Xpresso Tours), and I would love some share-age.

I have a blog post set up with the image and rafflecopter giveaway, if you could tweet or facebook the link; http://wp.me/p4pXbq-3z
Or you could just share the image on facebook, twitter, to family and friends, strangers, Joss Whedon... etc...

Thanks


----------



## elsaday

Every single time I see that image, even the previews, I have to stop. Too pretty!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Pretty cover, K.B.  
P.J., I had shorten your tweet as it was a bit long.  

Good luck everyone!


----------



## valeriec80

facebooked.


----------



## LJ

LOVE the cover. (I like all the covers I've seen from Clarissa!) Tweeted for you, KB. Congrats!


----------



## MissyM

GREAT cover, K.B.! I've tweeted and FB'ed!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared.


----------



## LJ

Retweeted!


----------



## Crime fighters

Thanks everyone for the sharing today! It's been busy and I haven't been home all day. The reveal went great, though rafflecopter broke for a few hours so that's unfortunate. 

And I'll share that for you Brenna


----------



## MissyM

Re-tweeted and shared on FB, Brenna!


----------



## Beth Hyland

K.B. said:


> Today is the official cover reveal (hosted by Giselle @ Xpresso Tours), and I would love some share-age.


Gorgeous cover!!! Retweeted your reveal.


----------



## Beth Hyland

Brenna said:


> Do you guys mind sharing this info for me?


Shared on FB a few days ago (I think I saw the sale price before I saw you promo it.  ) Just shared the tweet. BTW, thanks for giving us the links this way. Makes it super easy to share. Reminds me what Bella told us in SF. Make sharing your content as easy as possible because more people will share it.


----------



## Beth Hyland

elyssapatrick said:


> Hi everyone! I also write New Adult and am about to release my second one on July 1st. Can't wait to get more involved in this thread and help out where I can.
> 
> Brenna, I love your teasers and the designs. Who did them?


** Waves to Elyssa!!! **

Sorry I haven't been on much these past few weeks. My new release went swimmingly. Better than I ever imagined, actually.  I've been retweeting your tweets and FB posts when I see them, but I'll be going back in the thread to catch up. Since my book came out, my social media numbers have gotten better, so I'm starting to feel I can add value here.


----------



## Beth Hyland

sibelhodge said:


> I just wanted to share the updated new cover of my NA Contemporary Romance Butterfly with you. I'm sooooo pleased with it! Any shares on FB would be much appreciated:


Gorgeous cover, Sibel! Shared.


----------



## Beth Hyland

dotx said:


> I had a new release today and hit a major glitch with Mailchimp. I have no idea what's going on, but most of the emails on the list bounced (over 500 addresses). This is obviously an internal issue, since I know the emails are real (I used the same list last month and nothing bounced!) It sucks because it means almost nobody saw the newsletter or knows about the book right now. I sent Mailchimp an email but they haven't answered so far.


Shared, Diana. Looks awesome, btw!

Did you figure out what happened with Mailchimp?


----------



## jackiesexton

K.B. said:


> So after months of impatiently waiting I can finally show off my cover for Carnival!!
> (Beautifully designed by the amazing Clarissa Yeo @ Yocla Designs).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is the official cover reveal (hosted by Giselle @ Xpresso Tours), and I would love some share-age.
> 
> I have a blog post set up with the image and rafflecopter giveaway, if you could tweet or facebook the link; http://wp.me/p4pXbq-3z
> Or you could just share the image on facebook, twitter, to family and friends, strangers, Joss Whedon... etc...
> 
> Thanks


I know there are only two hours left in the raffle but I shared it on my FB page. The cover is so stunning it's stupid. And Brenna, just tweeted and bought the book myself--should be writing but I can't wait to read it!!!


----------



## Crime fighters

Thanks for the continued support everyone! Everything went better than I imagined, albeit a small blip in mailchimp that lasted about 3 hours   )


----------



## Anna K

(Shyly poking my head in to wave hello)

Today was the release day for my first NA romance. I have a very small platform for my YA fantasy series, but I haven't seen many cross-over sales between genres. If anyone has time, would you mind sharing my new release? I would love a jumpstart and will try to pay back the favor in the future. 

​
In the last year, Abby Bentley has failed out of college and lost her high school sweetheart. Unwilling to return home, Abby signs up to volunteer on an Australian farm, where she can hide away from her family and isolate to her heart's desire. Best of all, no one will care about her past. Abby soon discovers she'll be sharing most of her daylight hours, as well as a very small yurt, with the farm's other volunteer: sexy, flirtatious Sage.

The more hours they spend together, the more conflicted Abby becomes. Torn between a growing attraction to Sage and faltering loyalty to her old boyfriend, Abby escapes to her refuge of writing letters she will never send. When Abby finally reveals her past, Sage's secret about his future threatens their bond. With Abby running from her past and Sage trying to escape his future, can they build a relationship in the here and now?​
Facebook:
With Abby running from her past and Sage trying to escape his future, can they build a relationship in the here and now? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1EJZWY

Twitter:
Abby runs from her past. Sage avoids his future. Will the here and now be enough for a relationship? 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1EJZWY


----------



## valeriec80

Shared, Anna! Good luck.


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted and FB'ed, Anna: good luck!


----------



## LJ

I tweeted it for you, Anna. Happy release!


----------



## Quinn C.

Hi Everyone
New kid on the block!  

Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Quinn and I am just starting my indie publishing career. I look forward to getting acquainted with all of you lovely people and sharing your books to the world.

Any advice you have for a newbie would be much appreciated. Thanks and Have a great Friday!!

All the best,
Quinn


----------



## Quinn C.

K.B. said:


> So after months of impatiently waiting I can finally show off my cover for Carnival!!
> (Beautifully designed by the amazing Clarissa Yeo @ Yocla Designs).


Love this cover!!


----------



## Quinn C.

Brenna said:


> Do you guys mind sharing this info for me?
> 
> *Promotional sale AT ANY PRICE by Brenna Aubrey is 99 cents for a limited time.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FB share link: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=850693308291133&set=a.372481239445678.106360.224585500901920&type=1&theater
> 
> Twitter retweet link: https://twitter.com/BrennaAubrey/status/460822371746607104


Tweeted and copped a copy!! Sounds interesting!


----------



## Quinn C.

Anna K said:


> (Shyly poking my head in to wave hello)
> 
> Today was the release day for my first NA romance. I have a very small platform for my YA fantasy series, but I haven't seen many cross-over sales between genres. If anyone has time, would you mind sharing my new release? I would love a jumpstart and will try to pay back the favor in the future.
> 
> ​
> In the last year, Abby Bentley has failed out of college and lost her high school sweetheart. Unwilling to return home, Abby signs up to volunteer on an Australian farm, where she can hide away from her family and isolate to her heart's desire. Best of all, no one will care about her past. Abby soon discovers she'll be sharing most of her daylight hours, as well as a very small yurt, with the farm's other volunteer: sexy, flirtatious Sage.
> 
> The more hours they spend together, the more conflicted Abby becomes. Torn between a growing attraction to Sage and faltering loyalty to her old boyfriend, Abby escapes to her refuge of writing letters she will never send. When Abby finally reveals her past, Sage's secret about his future threatens their bond. With Abby running from her past and Sage trying to escape his future, can they build a relationship in the here and now?​
> Facebook:
> With Abby running from her past and Sage trying to escape his future, can they build a relationship in the here and now? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1EJZWY
> 
> Twitter:
> Abby runs from her past. Sage avoids his future. Will the here and now be enough for a relationship?
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K1EJZWY


tweeted!!
All the best!


----------



## Crime fighters

Quinn C. said:


> Love this cover!!


Thank you!


----------



## Anna K

Thanks to everyone who gave my new release a mention today. I look forward to retuning the favors on the future.


----------



## Beth Hyland

Tweeted, Anna!


----------



## elsaday

Shared Anna and Brenna!


----------



## Anna K

Thank you Elsa and Beth!


----------



## valeriec80

All right, all right!! I need your help to promote my new first-books boxed set. It's got all five of the first books in my five series and three standalone bonus books. Came out yesterday and is ranked #6,000 in the store, which is a solid start... Help!

Tweet: Raw, dirty, exciting, sexy and uncomfortable. $0.99 for EIGHT complete novels by V. J. Chambers! http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1304 #boxedsets #ebooks

Here's a photo for facebook if you don't mind grabbing it:










Facebook (basically the same without hashtags): Raw, dirty, exciting, sexy and uncomfortable. $0.99 for EIGHT complete novels by V. J. Chambers! http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1304

Thanks!


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted and FB'ed for you, Valerie. Good luck!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared and tweeted, Brenna.


----------



## MissyM

Shared on FB & twitter, Brenna!


----------



## LJ

Brenna and Valerie, I tweeted. TGIF!


----------



## CarrieElks

Shared, Brenna. 

I haven't been around much, I hope everyone's okay!


----------



## Crime fighters

I will share both of the boxed sets later today!


----------



## Sarah M

Shared and tweeted, Brenna. Valerie, I'll tweet and share yours this evening.

And now for mine. 

Tweet: https://twitter.com/SeraBright/status/464844063812763648/photo/1

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=575925615838935&set=a.547782125319951.1073741828.545970768834420&type=1&theater


----------



## Crime fighters

Alright, I got everyone! Brenna and V.J. on twitter and Sera on Facebook


----------



## valeriec80

Tweeted and shared, SBright.


----------



## MissyM

Shared on twitter and FB, Sera: good luck!


----------



## Sarah M

Thanks, guys! 

Valerie, I went ahead and shared.


----------



## Anna K

Sera and Brenna, I shared both of yours.


----------



## kathrynoh

Think I've tweeted everyone now


----------



## CarrieElks

Quinn C. said:


> Hi Everyone
> New kid on the block!
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself. I'm Quinn and I am just starting my indie publishing career. I look forward to getting acquainted with all of you lovely people and sharing your books to the world.
> 
> Any advice you have for a newbie would be much appreciated. Thanks and Have a great Friday!!
> 
> All the best,
> Quinn


Hi Quinn. It's lovely to see you here. Everybody on this thread are really helpful and supportive. Good luck with the publishing!


----------



## CarrieElks

I got Valerie, S. Bright and Anna. Some good looking books!


----------



## Redacted1111

I just released a new novel yesterday and I'd like to get in on the cross promo. I'm going to work on tweeting everyone before I ask for cross promo in return.


----------



## Quinn C.

valeriec80 said:


> All right, all right!! I need your help to promote my new first-books boxed set. It's got all five of the first books in my five series and three standalone bonus books. Came out yesterday and is ranked #6,000 in the store, which is a solid start... Help!
> 
> Tweet: Raw, dirty, exciting, sexy and uncomfortable. $0.99 for EIGHT complete novels by V. J. Chambers! http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1304 #boxedsets #ebooks
> 
> Here's a photo for facebook if you don't mind grabbing it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook (basically the same without hashtags): Raw, dirty, exciting, sexy and uncomfortable. $0.99 for EIGHT complete novels by V. J. Chambers! http://www.vjchambers.com/?p=1304
> 
> Thanks!


tweeted!!


----------



## Quinn C.

SBright said:


> Shared and tweeted, Brenna. Valerie, I'll tweet and share yours this evening.
> 
> And now for mine.
> 
> Tweet: https://twitter.com/SeraBright/status/464844063812763648/photo/1
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=575925615838935&set=a.547782125319951.1073741828.545970768834420&type=1&theater


Tweeted!!!


----------



## Quinn C.

CarrieElks said:


> Hi Quinn. It's lovely to see you here. Everybody on this thread are really helpful and supportive. Good luck with the publishing!


thank you sooo much Carrie!!!


----------



## Quinn C.

Happy Mother's Day to all my mothers on this thread!!!

All the best!
Quinn


----------



## Redacted1111

romanceauthor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a new release, THE TRAP and it's currently* free* at all the major online retailers. I'm currently hosting a release party and the prizes are as follows:
> 
> Grand Prize: *1 yr Netflix or Amazon Prime*
> First Prize: *$50 GC*
> Second Prize: *5 New Adult Romances* (May 2014 releases)
> 
> Here's the tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466591112023404544%5B%2Furl
> And here's the actual blog post. You can share things easier here. http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/2014/05/the-trap-release-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for whatever you can do!


Tweeted and Facebooked.


----------



## LJ

romanceauthor said:


> And here's the actual blog post. You can share things easier here. http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/2014/05/the-trap-release-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for whatever you can do!


 tweeted!


----------



## valeriec80

Shared and tweeted!


----------



## Kay Marie

I finally came out of lurking mode after stalking the Writer's Cafe for over a year and a half.  I am officially a member.  My debut New Adult erotic romance *Day & Knight: The Club Risqué Chronicles (Book One)* book series will be releasing June 2014. I don't have a set date yet but I will soon. I did a cover reveal today on my newly setup social media sites. I figured I would post here as well since I don't have a lot of followers yet. Thanks in advance for the promo of my first book baby!  P.S. I tried to make the book cover smaller on my post, I'm still figuring out how to do that. lol










Blurb

For curvaceous beauty Day Jamison, life can't get any worse. She is broke, lonely and still grieving the death of her first love. When she encounters one of the owners for Atlanta's premiere upscale gentlemen's club, Club Risqué, he offers her a job that could drastically help to turn things around for her financially. Day never saw herself as an exotic dancer, but with few options and limited funds, she decides to take the offer.

One night while dancing she sees a handsome man in the crowd named Knight. The initial attraction sparks a feeling inside of Day that she hasn't felt in a long time but she quickly brushes it off. The last thing she needs right now is a guy adding to her already complicated life. Nevertheless, Knight's charm is hard to resist.

As she delves more into the club, she realizes that there is more than meets the eye than the exquisite décor. Something is not quite right about the infamous Club Risqué and the ruthless co-owner Tony Mendoza only furthers her suspicions. 
_
Will her connection with Club Risqué improve her life or will it be the death of her?_

Release Date: June 2014
Genre: New Adult, Erotic/Contemporary Romance
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Kay-Marie/658406290897168
Twitter: https://twitter.com/authorkaymarie
Blog: http://authorkaymarie.wordpress.com/


----------



## Crime fighters

Tweeted both!


----------



## Anna K

romanceauthor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a new release, THE TRAP and it's currently* free* at all the major online retailers. I'm currently hosting a release party and the prizes are as follows:
> 
> Grand Prize: *1 yr Netflix or Amazon Prime*
> First Prize: *$50 GC*
> Second Prize: *5 New Adult Romances* (May 2014 releases)
> 
> Here's the tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466591112023404544%5B%2Furl
> And here's the actual blog post. You can share things easier here. http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/2014/05/the-trap-release-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for whatever you can do!


Tweeted. Good luck with your new release!


----------



## pajones

romanceauthor said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a new release, THE TRAP and it's currently* free* at all the major online retailers. I'm currently hosting a release party and the prizes are as follows:
> 
> Grand Prize: *1 yr Netflix or Amazon Prime*
> First Prize: *$50 GC*
> Second Prize: *5 New Adult Romances* (May 2014 releases)
> 
> Here's the tweet:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466591112023404544%5B%2Furl
> And here's the actual blog post. You can share things easier here. http://theseasonforromance.com/wordpress/2014/05/the-trap-release-giveaway/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for whatever you can do!


Tweeted.


----------



## pajones

Kay Marie said:


> I finally came out of lurking mode after stalking the Writer's Cafe for over a year and a half.  I am officially a member.  My debut New Adult erotic romance *Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One)* book series will be releasing June 2014. I don't have a set date yet but I will soon. I did a cover reveal today on my newly setup social media sites. I figured I would post here as well since I don't have a lot of followers yet. Thanks in advance for the promo of my first book baby!  P.S. I tried to make the book cover smaller on my post, I'm still figuring out how to do that. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurb
> 
> For curvaceous beauty Day Jamison, life can't get any worse. She is broke, lonely and still grieving the death of her first love. When she encounters one of the owners for Atlanta's premiere upscale gentlemen's club, Club Risque, he offers her a job that could drastically help to turn things around for her financially. Day never saw herself as an exotic dancer, but with few options and limited funds, she decides to take the offer.
> 
> One night while dancing she sees a handsome man in the crowd named Knight. The initial attraction sparks a feeling inside of Day that she hasn't felt in a long time but she quickly brushes it off. The last thing she needs right now is a guy adding to her already complicated life. Nevertheless, Knight's charm is hard to resist.
> 
> As she delves more into the club, she realizes that there is more than meets the eye than the exquisite decor. Something is not quite right about the infamous Club Risque and the ruthless co-owner Tony Mendoza only furthers her suspicions.
> _
> Will her connection with Club Risque improve her life or will it be the death of her?_
> 
> Release Date: June 2014
> Genre: New Adult, Erotic/Contemporary Romance
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Kay-Marie/658406290897168
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/authorkaymarie
> Blog: http://authorkaymarie.wordpress.com/


Tweeted.


----------



## Anna K

I have a $.99 sale going on for my new release. Here are my links, if anyone has a chance to share.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553725748080731&set=a.428434437276530.1073741825.129343477185629&type=1&theater

Twitter:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466839889854488576
Thanks


----------



## FictionalWriter

Anna K said:


> I have a $.99 sale going on for my new release. Here are my links, if anyone has a chance to share.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553725748080731&set=a.428434437276530.1073741825.129343477185629&type=1&theater
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466839889854488576
> Thanks


Tweeted both. This and Day and Knight.

And ladies, thanks for sharing mine.


----------



## Redacted1111

Anna K said:


> I have a $.99 sale going on for my new release. Here are my links, if anyone has a chance to share.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553725748080731&set=a.428434437276530.1073741825.129343477185629&type=1&theater
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466839889854488576
> Thanks


Tweeted and shared.


----------



## Crime fighters

Anna K said:


> I have a $.99 sale going on for my new release. Here are my links, if anyone has a chance to share.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553725748080731&set=a.428434437276530.1073741825.129343477185629&type=1&theater
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466839889854488576
> Thanks


I'll tweet later after I have some non-promotional material on my feed.


----------



## valeriec80

Caught up.


----------



## MissyM

Shared The Trap, Club Risque and the Wander & Roam sale on FB & twitter.


----------



## Kay Marie

Thanks all who tweeted my upcoming book!


----------



## Guest

Anyone willing to help out my BFF (and fellow KBoards author) Bijou Hunter with some cross-promo for her brand spanking new book? Pretty, pretty please?  
If you let me love you, I'll return the favor. 

Damaged and the Dragon
Book #5 in the Damaged series by Bijou Hunter
New Adult/Contemporary Romance
Published: May 20, 2014
Amazon.com http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KFXBBDW
Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/438715
B & N http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/damaged-and-the-dragon-bijou-hunter/1119567082?ean=2940149181551










Blurb:

Bailey Johansson is the ******* princess of the Reapers Motorcycle Club. Desperate to fall in love, she won't settle for just any guy. Bailey wants Nick, but he isn't making it easy for her.

Nick Davies grew up in a life of violence. Cage fighting as Dragon provides money and willing girls, but he only craves the sister of his nemesis. Love might come easily, but trust proves to be a struggle.

Can the spoiled princess find a way to heal the hurt boy inside the man she loves?

http://bijouhunterbooks.blogspot.com/2014/05/damaged-and-dragon-is-finally-here.html
https://www.facebook.com/BijouHunterBooks/posts/691668220900773

Blog: http://bijouhunterbooks.blogspot.com/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/BijouHunterBooks 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/BijouBooks

Very much appreciated, and special thanks to Sera.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## MissyM

Shared on FB & twitter, Miranda.


----------



## Quinn C.

Anna K said:


> I have a $.99 sale going on for my new release. Here are my links, if anyone has a chance to share.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553725748080731&set=a.428434437276530.1073741825.129343477185629&type=1&theater
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466839889854488576
> Thanks


tweeted


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to say thanks to PJ, Brenna, Missy M, and of course Sera and Valerie for sharing the links to my BFF´s new book, and anyone else I may have missed. Some of my favorite people here, so that´s especially awesome. You rock, do you know that?  Thanks so much. Found so many new books, and authors I really, really like here on the Writer´s Cafe the last six months, that´s not funny anymore.


----------



## pajones

Anna K said:


> I have a $.99 sale going on for my new release. Here are my links, if anyone has a chance to share.
> 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553725748080731&set=a.428434437276530.1073741825.129343477185629&type=1&theater
> 
> Twitter:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/466839889854488576
> Thanks


Tweeted.


----------



## Kay Marie

Today is the release day for the first book in my debut New Adult romance novella series, *Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles*! *dancing* Thanks in advance for everyone who will share. The book is currently available on Amazon http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A and Google Play https://bitly.com/shorten/. I am mostly focused on Amazon US, Amazon UK, Amazon CA and Amazon CA. I am waiting for it to be published on Barnes & Noble, Kobo and Apple.

Here's the cover and blurb as well as some suggested tweets/posts and Facebook posts to make it easy to share.



*Blurb*

For curvaceous beauty Day Jamison, life can't get any worse. She is broke, lonely and still grieving the death of her first love. When she encounters one of the owners for Atlanta's premiere upscale gentlemen's club, Club Risque, he offers her a job that could drastically help to turn things around for her financially. Day never saw herself as an exotic dancer, but with few options and limited funds, she decides to take the offer.

One night while dancing she sees a handsome man in the crowd named Knight. The initial attraction sparks a feeling inside of Day that she hasn't felt in a long time but she quickly brushes it off. The last thing she needs right now is a guy adding to her already complicated life. Nevertheless, Knight's charm is hard to resist.

As she delves more into the club, she realizes that there is more than meets the eye than the exquisite decor. Something is not quite right about the infamous Club Risque and the ruthless co-owner Tony Mendoza only furthers her suspicions.

Will her connection with Club Risque improve her life or will it be the death of her?

Don't miss Book One of the hottest erotic romance series of the year, but be warned-- this series is seductive, suspenseful and very addictive so you can't read just one.

Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One) is 24,000+ words of erotic romance. It is the first entry in the Club Risque Chronicles, a four book erotic romance novella series. Day & Knight is a new adult series that contains strong sexual themes and is not intended for readers under the age of 18.

*Special Introductory Price of only 99 cents for a Limited Time.*

*Suggested Tweets*

A "must read" for #newadult romance fans. Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One) by @authorkaymarie http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A

1 Big Beauty + 1 Mysterious Bad Boy x A Club filled with lots of Sexy Drama= Day & Knight by @authorkaymarie http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A

Meet Day & Knight & Enter Club Risque! Everything is not what it seems in the infamous club by @authorkaymarie http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A

*Suggested Facebook Posts*

Just released for 99 cents! Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One) by Kay Marie is a must read for New Adult romance fans. Get it before the price goes up! Amazon: http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A #NARomanceWithAnEdge

Day Jamison is broke, lonely and still grieving the death of her first love. When she encounters one of the owners of for Atlanta's premiere upscale gentlemen's club, Club Risque, he makes her an offer she can't refuse. One night while dancing she sees a handsome man in the crowd named Knight. He sparks a feeling inside of Day that she hasn't felt in a long time. The last thing she needs right now is a guy adding to her already complicated life. Nevertheless, Knight's charm is hard to resist. As she delves more into the club, she realizes that there is more than meets the eye than the exquisite decor. Something is not quite right about the infamous Club Risque... Will her connection with Club Risque improve her life or will it be the death of her? Only 99 cents for a limited time. Get your copy of Day & Knight: The Club Risque Chronicles (Book One) by Kay Marie today! Amazon: http://amzn.to/1kGXs5A

Genre: New Adult, Erotic/Contemporary Romance
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/authorkaymarie
Twitter: https://twitter.com/authorkaymarie
Blog: http://authorkaymarie.wordpress.com/


----------



## Crime fighters

Tweeted


----------



## Kay Marie

K.B. said:


> Tweeted


Thanks K.B.


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted, too. 

And hi everybody. Not been around that much. Hope all is good


----------



## Kay Marie

CarrieElks said:


> Tweeted, too.
> 
> And hi everybody. Not been around that much. Hope all is good


Thanks Carrie!


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted (and will FB tonight), Kay Marie. Hope the release is going well!


----------



## Kay Marie

MissyM said:


> Tweeted (and will FB tonight), Kay Marie. Hope the release is going well!


Thanks Missy!


----------



## Crime fighters

I have a book-blitz scheduled for next month, would love if I could get some help in sharing the word! You can sign up for the blitz, if you're interested, here: http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/06/10/blitz-sign-up-carnival-by-k-b-nelson/


----------



## MissyM

FB'ed and tweeted, Kay Marie & K.B.!


----------



## D.D.Parker

K.B. said:


> I have a book-blitz scheduled for next month, would love if I could get some help in sharing the word! You can sign up for the blitz, if you're interested, here: http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/06/10/blitz-sign-up-carnival-by-k-b-nelson/


Signed up, can't wait!


----------



## Crime fighters

Thanks Missy and D.D.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Just popping in to catch up!


----------



## bellaandre

Hello! This is my first time in the NA promo thread. So happy to be here at last!  My first New Adult is out today and if any of you had a chance to post something about that would be amazing. Here's some info just in case:

* * * *

Bella Andre's New Adult book, KISS ME LIKE THIS (Book 1 in the Morrisons series, featuring the Sullivans), is out now!

Amazon Kindle US ~ http://amzn.to/ShGr6k
Apple iBooks ~ http://bit.ly/1jtoY58
Barnes & Noble Nook ~ http://bit.ly/1l9VRVK
Kobo ~ http://bit.ly/1m8tp2T
Google Play ~ http://bit.ly/1xIvKus
Amazon UK ~ http://amzn.to/1ks1EFD
Amazon Canada ~ http://amzn.to/1q3Gd15
Amazon Australia ~ http://bit.ly/1odk2pM
PAPERBACK (shipped from Amazon) ~ http://amzn.to/1n6S1fH

Here's what some early reviewers have said about the book:
"KISS ME LIKE THIS is an absolute must read for 2014 and had me obsessed until the very last page. Fans of New Adult will rejoice! Bella Andre is at her best, you'll laugh, cry, sigh, and yes probably swoon. This is the reason I read--for books that take my breath away." ~ #1 NYT Bestselling Author Rachel Van Dyken

Sweet, sensual, funny and heartbreakingly sad at times, Kiss Me Like This is impossible to put down. ~ Ella (Goodreads)

Bella has another hit on her hands. This really was a wonderful book. The emotion and the roller coaster ride she took us on was great. I actually cried at a few parts. Anyone who has read Bella's Sullivan series will love this series as well. ~ Jody (Goodreads)

Kiss Me Like This had me in tears from the start. Sean is the sweetest hero ever! ~ Zetti (Goodreads)

This love story was so sweet, but filled with passion. Not only first love passion, but passion for life and living it to its fullest. I absolutely loved this first book in the Morrison Family series. ~ Marcy (Goodreads)

Kiss Me Like This is an excellent story! This is definitely going to be another hit series for Bella! She hooks you from the very first page. I absolutely loved the connection between Serena and Sean. Can't wait to read what happens next with this amazing Morrison family.~ Emily (Goodreads)

My stomach got butterflies when Sean and Serena were together. I am looking forward to starting a new journey with the Morrison clan. ~ Jamie (Goodreads)


----------



## Crime fighters

Tweeted Bella! Wishing you success in your New Adult journey


----------



## bellaandre

K.B. said:


> Tweeted Bella! Wishing you success in your New Adult journey


Thank you, K.B.!


----------



## Sarah M

Shared on FB.


----------



## bellaandre

SBright said:


> Shared on FB.


Thank you so much! <3 Bella


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted and FB'ed, Bella!


----------



## Kay Marie

Tweeted Book Blitz K.B. & Tweeted New Book Release Bella!


----------



## Crime fighters

Kay Marie said:


> Tweeted Book Blitz K.B. & Tweeted New Book Release Bella!


Thank you!


----------



## Vivi_Anna

My NA paranormal romance the Vampire Affair part 1 is now out for FREE. Would love some tweets. 

The Vampire Affair (Part 1) by @Vivi_Tawny for FREE. A new adult romance with BITE. http://ow.ly/xTyE1 or #Nook http://ow.ly/xTyIY

I ran a freebooksy on Monday and made it up to #63 in the overall free. #1 in short stories and #3 in vampires. So awesome. Would love to be able to keep it up there for a bit.


----------



## Crime fighters

Tweeted


----------



## LJ

Tweeted for you, Bella! Looks like I was late for a few others on here recently, sorry!


----------



## MissyM

Tweeted for you, Vivi_Anna. Congrats on the rankings!


----------



## Anna K

I tweeted for Bella and Vivi Anna. Hope you have a great release day, Bella!


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Crime fighters

P.J. Post said:


> Shared on FB.
> 
> KB, keep the updates coming so we can help launch you into the stratosphere.


I'll settle for the top 10,000


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Tweeted Bella & Vivi.


----------



## elyssapatrick

GO WITH ME, my second new adult contemporary romance, is out today! Hero is in love with his best friend's younger sister/enemies to lovers.

Here is the official blurb:

_I, Daphne Fox, have a few things to confess:_

1.	I hate Nick Brady. Loathe. Abhor. Can't stand him 95% of the time.
2.	That other 5%? I'm not talking about that at all.
3.	People think I'm lucky for surviving the car crash. I disagree.
4.	Nick is the only guy who makes my nightmares go away.
5.	I won't love him, though. Love is not worth the pain.

_I, Nick Brady, have a few confessions of my own:_

1.	I don't hate Daphne Fox. At all.
2.	I find her scar sexy. Just like the rest of her.
3.	I may be her older brother's best friend, but that's not going to stop me.
4.	I love her.
5.	And I'm going to do everything I can to have her.

Hope you enjoy!

Amazon US: http://amzn.to/1spoSSp
Apple iBooks: http://bit.ly/1u8Y3xy
Barnes & Noble: http://bit.ly/1imX2Sw
Google Play: http://bit.ly/1kw3KzZ
Kobo: http://bit.ly/SQH9Yt
Amazon UK: http://amzn.to/1lXlOs4
Amazon Canada: http://amzn.to/1kPl9UA
Amazon Australia: http://bit.ly/1oIrkSH
All Romance eBooks: http://bit.ly/1jmUI8T
Smashwords: http://bit.ly/1l5sGUX


----------



## MissyM

Shared on twitter and FB, Elyssa. Good luck with the new release!

Any help I can get promoting a book blitz for my new book, Goodness of Fit, would be greatly appreciated! The sign up link with Xpresso Book Tours is:  [URL=http://alturl]http://alturl.com/xwfey[/url]

Suggested tweet and FB post: New Adult & Romance bloggers: Sign up for the Goodness of Fit book blitz & see why Smart is the New Sexy! http://alturl.com/xwfey #newadult

Here's the cover and blurb, in case anyone is interested:










Goodness of Fit is the first book in the Smart is the New Sexy Series.

Zoe Tawn is about to finish her bachelor's degree and start a PhD program in quantitative psychology. Yet her friends don't think she's quite ready to graduate: she still hasn't played her v-card. Zoe's friends don't know her v-card was played years ago; she doesn't talk about that crap. She does agree that dating would make her a more well-rounded individual, however, so she tries, and realizes the dating game isn't for her: she's a geek, not a flirt. Zoe decides to utilize her strengths with the mantra "Smart is the new sexy" and develops a predictive model for companionship to replace those outdated compatibility questionnaires.

Her model goes viral in no time, so her friends secretly enter her profile into it. When a match comes back, it shocks them all: it's Wesley Williams, the twentysomething CEO billionaire of Quantitative Solutions, where Zoe is doing an internship. Zoe insists the error in her model must be unacceptably high until she gets an email requesting she stop by Mr. Williams' office at her earliest convenience&#8230;


----------



## LG Castillo

MissyM said:


> Shared on twitter and FB, Elyssa. Good luck with the new release!
> 
> Any help I can get promoting a book blitz for my new book, Goodness of Fit, would be greatly appreciated! The sign up link with Xpresso Book Tours is:  [URL=http://alturl]http://alturl.com/xwfey[/url]
> 
> Suggested tweet and FB post: New Adult & Romance bloggers: Sign up for the Goodness of Fit book blitz & see why Smart is the New Sexy! http://alturl.com/xwfey #newadult
> 
> Here's the cover and blurb, in case anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodness of Fit is the first book in the Smart is the New Sexy Series.
> 
> Zoe Tawn is about to finish her bachelor's degree and start a PhD program in quantitative psychology. Yet her friends don't think she's quite ready to graduate: she still hasn't played her v-card. Zoe's friends don't know her v-card was played years ago; she doesn't talk about that crap. She does agree that dating would make her a more well-rounded individual, however, so she tries, and realizes the dating game isn't for her: she's a geek, not a flirt. Zoe decides to utilize her strengths with the mantra "Smart is the new sexy" and develops a predictive model for companionship to replace those outdated compatibility questionnaires.
> 
> Her model goes viral in no time, so her friends secretly enter her profile into it. When a match comes back, it shocks them all: it's Wesley Williams, the twentysomething CEO billionaire of Quantitative Solutions, where Zoe is doing an internship. Zoe insists the error in her model must be unacceptably high until she gets an email requesting she stop by Mr. Williams' office at her earliest convenience...


ooh, this sounds good. You had me at "a PhD program in quantitative psychology." (I'm a psych. prof. in my day job)


----------



## MissyM

Linda Castillo said:


> ooh, this sounds good. You had me at "a PhD program in quantitative psychology." (I'm a psych. prof. in my day job)


Thanks, Linda! I'm a clinical psychologist myself, although I'm not practicing: I'm consulting. I thought your name sounded familiar: don't you edit one of the major psychology journals?


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted Vivi Anna and Bella. They both look great.


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted and Face booked, Missy. Beautiful cover, and good luck with the blitz!


----------



## MissyM

Thanks so much, Brenna and Carrie! Kelly at Indie-Spired.com did a great job with the cover.


----------



## Crime fighters

Tweeted Elyssa and Missy


----------



## Kay Marie

Tweeted  I have to stop coming on here in lurking mode. Old habits are hard to break I guess!


----------



## MissyM

Thanks K.B. and Kay Marie: I really appreciate the tweets!


----------



## Crime fighters

I retweeted Linda


----------



## Crime fighters

I'd love if anyone could share my second teaser photo on facebook 

The facebook post to share

Preview under the spoiler below (for a curse word)

EDIT: Couldn't get the spoiler alert to work, so you can just see it on the link above


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted And facebooked Linda, and shared K.B. 

Good luck!


----------



## Crime fighters

Thank you, Carrie


----------



## LG Castillo

Thanks K.B., Brenna, and Carrie!


----------



## LG Castillo

K.B. said:


> I'd love if anyone could share my second teaser photo on facebook
> 
> The facebook post to share
> 
> Preview under the spoiler below (for a curse word)
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't get the spoiler alert to work, so you can just see it on the link above


shared!


----------



## Crime fighters

Linda Castillo said:


> shared!





Brenna said:


> Tweeted your teaser, KB!


Kick-Awesome 

(That's my favorite way of saying thanks


----------



## MissyM

K.B. said:


> I'd love if anyone could share my second teaser photo on facebook
> 
> The facebook post to share
> 
> Preview under the spoiler below (for a curse word)
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't get the spoiler alert to work, so you can just see it on the link above


The hazards of multi-tasking: I shared your FB post this morning, KB- good luck with your promo!


----------



## Crime fighters

MissyM said:


> The hazards of multi-tasking: I shared your FB post this morning, KB- good luck with your promo!


The facebook event? Thanks 

Everyone is free to join me in the final hour of the event today. https://www.facebook.com/events/535050819938141/


----------



## MissyM

K.B. said:


> The facebook event? Thanks
> 
> Everyone is free to join me in the final hour of the event today. https://www.facebook.com/events/535050819938141/


Nope, I shared your FB post with the teaser.

Because I'm an author page, not a "real person page," I can't join the FB event or participate to see what's going on. That's why I had to pull out at the last minute, which I was really bummed about  .


----------



## Crime fighters

MissyM said:


> Nope, I shared your FB post with the teaser.
> 
> Because I'm an author page, not a "real person page," I can't join the FB event or participate to see what's going on. That's why I had to pull out at the last minute, which I was really bummed about  .


Thanks! Yeah, I'm over there now.... and lets just say it's very quiet.


----------



## Crime fighters

Well... This is awkward... posting back to back....

BUMP 

My debut novel, Carnival, is officially released today! I know, I know, you're all sick of hearing about it. But perhaps the pretty cover might make you wanna share? 

Facebook Promo: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=579945878789544&set=a.490090461108420.1073741828.484784598305673&type=1&theater

It'll look like this:








.

Twitter promo post (retweet): https://twitter.com/kbnelsonkb/status/486135840859754496

If you could, a simple share or tweet would be awesome. I don't have any reccomended tweets because I don't even know what I want to say. Let alone, what I want you gals (and guys?) to say


----------



## Beth Hyland

MissyM said:


> Nope, I shared your FB post with the teaser.
> 
> Because I'm an author page, not a "real person page," I can't join the FB event or participate to see what's going on. That's why I had to pull out at the last minute, which I was really bummed about  .


I really hate that about FB, Missy. I participated in a friend's event yesterday but had to have her VA post on my behalf.


----------



## Beth Hyland

I've not been here for a while, so I'm catching up. So thrilled to see Elyssa here! Congrats on how well your book is doing! K.B, gorgeous cover!!! And Bella, OMG I loved your book! 

I think I've tweeted everyone's requests that I hadn't already tweeted. I've got a love/hate relationship with FB right now. I haven't been getting much engagement there lately, no matter what I post. I'm not trying to spend too much time worrying about it till I get this next book out then I'll do some targeted ads. But in the meantime, I'm branching out on Insta and Pinterest. 

What social media sites do you find are the most helpful in finding and engaging with your NA audience?


----------



## Crime fighters

Thanks! I saw that you tweeted earlier... right before my dentist took a pair of pliers to my mouth


----------



## Crime fighters

Thanks, Brenna


----------



## CarrieElks

Shared and tweeted, Brenna. It looks great!


----------



## LJ

I tweeted it, Brenna. Looks super, congrats!

Edited to add: I got you too, Raquel. Congrats!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Shared your post, Brenna. 

If I may, could I ask for a little help getting the word out about my new release? it's at $0.99 for a limited time.
Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M3MQ1AQ


And here's a couple of tweets I've used:

$0.99 on #kindle Could you resist a hot, young gardener offering to clip your lawn? New release http://tinyurl.com/kq53vab #newadult #romance
Out now! Boy Next Door @raquel_lyon Who doesn't dream of bagging a toyboy? http://tinyurl.com/kq53vab Read for #free with #kindle unlimited.

But feel free to make up your own. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## julidrevezzo

Shared the post for you. 



K.B. said:


> I'd love if anyone could share my second teaser photo on facebook
> 
> The facebook post to share
> 
> Preview under the spoiler below (for a curse word)
> 
> EDIT: Couldn't get the spoiler alert to work, so you can just see it on the link above


----------



## Crime fighters

Facebooked, Brenna! 

Tweeted, Raquel! 

Tweeted, Juli!


----------



## bellaandre

Beth Hyland said:


> I've not been here for a while, so I'm catching up. So thrilled to see Elyssa here! Congrats on how well your book is doing! K.B, gorgeous cover!!! And Bella, OMG I loved your book!


Thank you, Beth! I'm so glad you loved KISS ME LIKE THIS! 
 Bella


----------



## julidrevezzo

Aww...K.B. Bless your heart! Thank you! 


K.B. said:


> Tweeted, Juli!


----------



## geekgrrl

*waves* I'm a little late to the party. I tweeted and facebooked Brenna's event, tweeted Raquel's book, and facebooked K.B.'s book.

Happy to do any others that come up as well!

My New Adult college romance series is brand spanking new and I'd be grateful to anyone that might be inclined to share, since I'm Newby McNewberson.

Here's a tweet: 
Becoming Jane Erotic Romance series is out now! http://amzn.com/e/B00K6G6S54 #newadult #ebook #romance #kindle #fsog @alexisadare

Here's a Facebook post to share:
https://upload.facebook.com/AlexisAdareBooks/photos/a.267492220099722.1073741828.266544833527794/295819250600352/


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thanks K.B. & Alexis.  

Alexis, I shared your facebook post.


----------



## julidrevezzo

Tweeted for you, Alexis! Good luck with it.



geekgrrl said:


> *waves* I'm a little late to the party. I tweeted and facebooked Brenna's event, tweeted Raquel's book, and facebooked K.B.'s book.
> 
> Happy to do any others that come up as well!
> 
> My New Adult college romance series is brand spanking new and I'd be grateful to anyone that might be inclined to share, since I'm Newby McNewberson.
> 
> Here's a tweet:
> Becoming Jane Erotic Romance series is out now! http://amzn.com/e/B00K6G6S54 #newadult #ebook #romance 3kindle #fsog @alexisadare
> 
> Here's a Facebook post to share:
> https://upload.facebook.com/AlexisAdareBooks/photos/a.267492220099722.1073741828.266544833527794/295819250600352/


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi all, I have a cover reveal coming up on 5th September and would love your help. If you have the time and space to post it on your blog, the sign up sheet is here:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Tqa59gGb5Wsc7n49oGPsqFOqncQJc1JfQAjLhysIwoU/viewform

It's not really NA, more of a contemporary romance, but if you can help I'll be very grateful!

Cheers, C


----------



## Crime fighters

Signed up  

Good luck with your cover reveal!


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks Brenna and K.B. You rock


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

It seems to me that once people get the help they need to start selling a decent amount of books, they don't bother to come back here and repay the favours. Or am I just being cynical?


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## CarrieElks

I wonder if it's a mixture of things. A lot of the big hitters have left the boards, it's summer which means less releases and (for those with children) less time for the internet. I'd also be interested to hear if it's a reflection in the changing nature of marketing. Maybe retweets / sharing aren't working as well as they used to? 

And if anybody has anything for me to share, I'm more than happy to!


----------



## Guest

@Carrie,

when is ´Coming Down´ going live if I may ask? Didn´t see a release date on your sign up form, only for the cover reveal. Looking forward to grab it once it is published.


----------



## geekgrrl

I know I'm happy to return the favor as often as possible. That said it's easy to miss things here if you don't check in on the forum several times a day. Is there a Facebook group perhaps with more activity? I'd love to join if so.


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## geekgrrl

Well, we could all go have a chat over here for a bit. http://www.thepassivevoice.com/08/2014/new-adult-earns-shelf-space-in-bookstores


----------



## Crime fighters

P.J. Post said:


> Perhaps we can use this thread just to discuss what's going on with our upcoming releases and specials, cover reveals, etc and discuss NA in general. And then we can share within our own 'circles' whatever info makes sense for our fans and friends.
> 
> It seems like I'm seeing fewer names that I recognize. Which is cool, but it's also sad to know so many contributors have moved on.
> 
> This was just a great thread.


Hey P.J. 

I've been beyond busy with personal life and stuff. If anyone needs help promoting anything, just let me know


----------



## CarrieElks

Candy Girl Miranda said:


> @Carrie,
> 
> when is 'Coming Down' going live if I may ask? Didn't see a release date on your sign up form, only for the cover reveal. Looking forward to grab it once it is published.


Hi Miranda! It should be published on 24th September, although in reality it will be up a couple of days before (so I can be sure it's ready.) I'm hoping to put it up for pre sale after the cover reveal happens on 5th, if I can work that bit out.

And thank you! It's always scary to release something new and different. You put a smile on my face today.


----------



## CarrieElks

P.J. Post said:


> Perhaps we can use this thread just to discuss what's going on with our upcoming releases and specials, cover reveals, etc and discuss NA in general. And then we can share within our own 'circles' whatever info makes sense for our fans and friends.


I think that's a great idea. My next book is more contemporary romance/ womens fiction than NA, but I like it here, so it would be nice to stay around and chat. Plus I'm always happy to share things on FB, twitter or my blog.

It's good to talk!


----------



## Guest

CarrieElks said:


> Hi Miranda! It should be published on 24th September, although in reality it will be up a couple of days before (so I can be sure it's ready.) I'm hoping to put it up for pre sale after the cover reveal happens on 5th, if I can work that bit out.
> 
> And thank you! It's always scary to release something new and different. You put a smile on my face today.


Belated thanks for the info, Carrie.

Shared your cover reveal on BookLikes and other places. Going to get a copy once your new book is available.


----------



## CarrieElks

Candy Girl Miranda said:


> Belated thanks for the info, Carrie.
> 
> Shared your cover reveal on BookLikes and other places. Going to get a copy once your new book is available.


Thank you Miranda! Looking forward to sharing it with you x


----------



## lynkay

Hi Everyone! I'll be hosting New Adult Month on my blog during November. So I've created a form for authors who are interested in Participating. I'm asking for either a Guest Post about your book, inspiration, world building, character development, or a promo post (playlist, character dream cast, or excerpts) If you're interested, please visit my blog, and fill out the form. http://www.marilynalmodovar.com/2014/09/calling-all-new-adult-authors.html


----------



## Crime fighters

First, thanks for the opportunity. Secondly, I saw that you have young readers on your blog. My work definitely isn't hardcore, but there is strong sexual content. I went ahead and signed up for a guest post, opting to not directly promote the book.


----------



## geekgrrl

K.B. said:


> Hey P.J.
> 
> I've been beyond busy with personal life and stuff. If anyone needs help promoting anything, just let me know


I find that I don't have as much time to check in with this forum. When I do, I make sure to swing by this thread, but often I've missed the optimal promotional time for sharing. Is there a Facebook group or something that we could join that would make sharing easier and convenient? I know I'd be very interested.


----------



## Crime fighters

geekgrrl said:


> I find that I don't have as much time to check in with this forum. When I do, I make sure to swing by this thread, but often I've missed the optimal promotional time for sharing. Is there a Facebook group or something that we could join that would make sharing easier and convenient? I know I'd be very interested.


Not that I know of, but it could be a great idea. KBNAP


----------



## Raquel Lyon

*waves from a dark corner at the back of the room*

Hi Brenna,
Can you see me? I'm still here!
I've tweeted your book blitz (not that I have a huge following, but it's been retweeted already.   ) and wish you luck with your new release. I'm sure it will do well.
I have a new book coming out Sunday, but the tour host I chose for the cover reveal has let me down, so I'm releasing into the abyss. Story of my life, unfortunately. I seem destined to stay invisible!


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi Brenna. I signed up for the reveal, though the link you posted wouldn't let me in. I found this link on your Facebook page instead that worked: https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1nl5dhHKBjeZ57hPKi_M_zwoSnAGoT-WtjTJl8EPva2k/viewform

And Raquel, if you want me to post a release day promo on my blog, pm me. Good luck with the release. Ps I love all your covers!


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## K.B. Rose

I signed up for your cover reveal Brenna. I don't have Twitter but will share on my FB and pinterest. I love this series and can't wait to read the next book!


----------



## Crime fighters

I signed up for the cover reveal, Brenna. I need to check my schedule before I sign up for the book blitz, but I'll probably end up doing that as well 


CarrieElks said:


> And Raquel, if you want me to post a release day promo on my blog, pm me. Good luck with the release. Ps I love all your covers!


Raquel, I'd be happy to help out with your release day promo as well. So sorry this has happened to you. For future record, I can't recommend Giselle @ Xpresso Book Tours enough. Send me a PM if you need any help with anything!


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the all the offers of help. PMs have been sent. 

In the meantime, here's a few tweets to share, if anyone would like to show my new release some twitter love. (Or feel free to make up your own. I suck at tweets.)

#Newrelease. #romance Back to You by @raquel_lyon 99c for a limited time only http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #newadult #kindle

What happens when you get all you ever dreamed of & find it's not what you want? Back to You @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #books

Read now on #kindleunlimited a new second chance romance. Back to You by @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #books #newadult


----------



## CarrieElks

Tweeted Raquel! And waves at PJ, KB and KB! Hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## MarilynVix

Raquel Lyon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the all the offers of help. PMs have been sent.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a few tweets to share, if anyone would like to show my new release some twitter love. (Or feel free to make up your own. I suck at tweets.)
> 
> #Newrelease. #romance Back to You by @raquel_lyon 99c for a limited time only http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #newadult #kindle
> 
> What happens when you get all you ever dreamed of & find it's not what you want? Back to You @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #books
> 
> Read now on #kindleunlimited a new second chance romance. Back to You by @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #books #newadult


Sent out on Twitter. Good luck with the release Raquel.

By the way, is anyone planning a promotion for New Adult for Halloween? Maybe paranormal focused? Witches? Warlocks?
Looking for some good promos for October.


----------



## juliatheswede

Tweeted one for you...Good luck!


----------



## LJ

I tweeted for you, Raquel! Hope you have a great opening!!!

I feel like I've missed stuff on here with school getting started, etc... I will do better about keeping up! Hope everyone is well!


----------



## LG Castillo

Raquel Lyon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Thanks for the all the offers of help. PMs have been sent.
> 
> In the meantime, here's a few tweets to share, if anyone would like to show my new release some twitter love. (Or feel free to make up your own. I suck at tweets.)
> 
> #Newrelease. #romance Back to You by @raquel_lyon 99c for a limited time only http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #newadult #kindle
> 
> What happens when you get all you ever dreamed of & find it's not what you want? Back to You @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #books
> 
> Read now on #kindleunlimited a new second chance romance. Back to You by @raquel_lyon http://tinyurl.com/mfvgjxj #books #newadult


tweeted!


----------



## Crime fighters

Brenna said:


> Thank you so much for your help, K.B. and for reading, too!!! <3
> 
> Thank you...other K.B. LOL!! You've been such an awesome support!!!


One more K.B. up in here and we can have a party! You've been an inspiration from me since I read that blog post all those months ago, so I'll do anything I can do to help.


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Thanks for the support and tweets, everyone. I'll be retweeting a few more when I get home from work tonight, to try and get this baby some love.


----------



## CarrieElks

Hi, how are you all doing? My latest book has been released, and though it's more contemporary than NA, if you have some time I'd love a few shares.



*TWITTER: *
#NEWRELEASE Coming Down by @CarrieElks - ONLY 99C. "Intense and Realistic" #romance #99c http://ow.ly/BR89b

*FACEBOOK:*
Release Day Sale - only 99c. An emotional new release, Coming Down by Carrie Elks tells the story of Beth Lawrence, a woman who lost everything one steamy summer. Nine years later, the man she thought she was over walks back into her life. http://amzn.to/1B6e4HV

Thank you!


----------



## LJ

CarrieElks said:


> *TWITTER: *
> #NEWRELEASE Coming Down by @CarrieElks - ONLY 99C. "Intense and Realistic" #romance #99c http://ow.ly/BR89b


Tweeted for you, Carrie! Hope you have a great launch!


----------



## CarrieElks

Thank you exkitteh and LJ 💜💜


----------



## Raquel Lyon

Tweeted and FB'd. Congrats on the new release, Carrie!


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks, Raquel, you rock! 😘


----------



## Crime fighters

Just saw the thread, but it's probably too late in the evening to tweet. If someone can kindly post once more in this thread so I have a reminder for tomorrow, I'll tweet it then


----------



## CarrieElks

Thank you, Brenna, and thanks in advance KB 😊


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Crime fighters

CarrieElks said:


> Thank you, Brenna, and thanks in advance KB &#128522;


Took me a few days longer than planned, but I got around to tweeting it! Also, I changed the link to the US ebook instead of the UK link.


----------



## LucyAslan

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking around this thread for a while but it appears to have slowed down a whole lot.I write NA and recently entered a pitch contest on Twitter that's done pretty well.  Hopefully I'll be able to help some of you spread the word.


----------



## LucyAslan

Sorry to post again so soon, but I thought I'd share the brand new subreddit I created for NA readers. It's a place to discuss books and interact with readers. It's going to be a little tight on self-promo, I'd prefer there wasn't a huge amount especially while there's so little other content on the page, but I'll make sure there are plenty of other options available to promote your books such as AMAs (ask me anythings/Q&As) monthly promo threads, a book of the month feature and others. Could also potentially work on coordinated sales or something in the future. Of course, none of this is worth anything if there's no readers using the page, so feel free to share it around.

ETA: I probably should have included a link: http://www.reddit.com/r/NewAdultBooks/


----------



## CarrieElks

Thanks everyone for your tweets and fb shares! Good luck with your pitch, LucyAslan, keep us updated. And do you have a link to your reddit?


----------



## LucyAslan

CarrieElks said:


> Thanks everyone for your tweets and fb shares! Good luck with your pitch, LucyAslan, keep us updated. And do you have a link to your reddit?


Thank you so much! And yes, it's http://www.reddit.com/r/NewAdultBooks/. I really should have mentioned that the first time. You can also find the October promo thread here: http://www.reddit.com/r/NewAdultBooks/comments/2how3k/october_promo_thread/


----------



## britnidanielle

Oh man, I'm late to the party, but I'd love to get down with this!!

My book JUST dropped (10/10) and it's lingering in the 2,000s. I want to see if I can push it into the hundreds!

Anywho...here's the blurb + cover. It happens to be an interracial new adult romance (although race doesn't factor in at all, my characters just happen to be diff races).

*When You're Ready*









*Nola Chambers has one goal in life: don't end up like her mother. *After Nola's father dies, her mother falls into a never-ending cycle of depression, heartache, and failed relationships that leads Nola to conclude love is dangerous and must be avoided at all costs.

And her plan is working like a charm. Nola's a year away from finishing college, works full time, and is doing a pretty good job of taking care of herself&#8230;until she meets Scout and her world is turned upside down.

Scout Clayborne is young, rich, and devilishly handsome, but he's also alone. After being born on the wrong side of the tracks and being raised by abusive, drug-addicted parents, Scout doesn't even believe love is possible&#8230;.until he meets Nola and sees something in her that he just can't resist.

Despite being drawn to each other, fear, doubt, and secrets from the past threaten to derail their relationship before it begins. Can Nola and Scout overcome it all to find happiness together, or will their challenges be too big to surmount?

You can find the book here: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OD92N4A/

I'll offer my social media presence (which is fairly robust - find me on twitter, @BritniDWrites ) for some cross-promotions.


----------



## Crime fighters

Evening NA Rockstars,

Xpresso Book Tours is hosting my next cover reveal. It's for a three part serial, Faithless and the cover reveal is scheduled for November 24. Details and link below. I'd appreciate any help I can get in spreading word about this serial, as I'm completely in love with the concept. http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/10/21/cover-reveal-sign-up-faithless-by-k-b-nelson/
_______

She's a stripper. He's a preacher. Her name is Faith, and he's been faithless since the day she went away.

Faith Richards knows she'll never be able to outrun her demons, but she's not looking for absolution. She's looking for release. When she's forced to return home by circumstances she'd rather not discuss, she runs straight to Noah. The only boy that could ever make her feel alive. The only boy who ever truly broke her heart. The only boy who could possibly save her from herself.
But Noah isn't a boy anymore&#8230;

Noah Parker is a man torn, fighting to understand his place in this world after his latest run-in with tragedy. Everyone he has every loved has left him, either on a greyhound bus or in a casket. He no longer believes the words he preaches and his life hangs in the balance of honesty. Reuniting with Faith might be the only thing that can save him, but based on their tumultuous history, it's more than likely it'll destroy him.

Faithless is the story of two broken people searching for the impossible: a love strong enough to put the pieces of their broken hearts back together. Their romance is forbidden. Their love is undeniable. Their lives hang in the balance. And when their world begins to burn to the ground, they'll be faced with one impossible decision; can they live with who they've become?
_____________________________

http://xpressobooktours.com/2014/10/21/cover-reveal-sign-up-faithless-by-k-b-nelson/


----------



## kathrynoh

Any recommendations for blog tours other than Xpresso for NA?

I'm releasing a bundle of my series and I've done tours for the individual books with Xpresso so want to go elsewhere to hopefully get some fresh eyes on it.


----------



## Crime fighters

Depending on the steam level of your books, I've heard good things about Itching For Books, but they've cut back on adult content.


----------



## kathrynoh

Thanks KB


----------



## Nope

.


----------



## Crime fighters

P.J. Post said:


> It's baaaack
> 
> Calling NA writers and fans: is this thread officially dead?


It appears so, but if you need help with some promo, throw it. I'll catch, and throw it back onto twitter or Facebook


----------

